# My lowrider art



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

sketche and finaly paint...


----------



## VeronikA

Sap homies!Ive got some plan for this year .I want to do small collection of paints on the canvases about lowrider style.I already did first paint...homie with board and joker in the back...there is the sketche as well...

The rest is just in sketches yet ,I'll gonna add them later ..tell me your opinion what you think about .Thanx Veronika


----------



## Guest

nice work, keep up the sketchin.....brings back memories of when i use to sketch.......


----------



## sic713

i like the work.. looks good.. keep it up.. and post more pics..
ill stay tuned to this topic


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2007, 01:53 AM~8113627
> *i like the work.. looks good.. keep it up.. and post more pics..
> ill stay tuned to this topic
> *



Thanx for support,I'll try to add some more ,but the problem is -TIME :cheesy:I wanna do some bigger collection ,some custome one ,but it takes a long time ,it needs a good basic ,good sketches ,I dont wanna to rush .

Today I've got a another custom work to do.It will be one homie with his bike 50x25inch,which is great ..

so keep your time and check the gallery ,I'll try to keep this topic fresh


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8112233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Work!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DYABLITO

DAMN NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

ya im diggin that work. i can easily see some of than muraled out on a car


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2007, 05:45 PM~8116496
> *Nice Work!!!  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


thanx man,that one is my favourite one ...I wanna put some bling colors ..car will be something between yellow and gold and little homie will gonna need some cool dress

Thankx for checking :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 06:20 PM~8116678
> *ya im diggin that work. i can easily see some of than muraled out on a car
> *



oh yeah ..the airbrush is still in the far future ,but what Im sure ,it must be some difficult story covered with this low style because where you can show your story foever together with you and still keep your private than on your metal baby :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 16 2007, 12:58 PM~8116826
> *oh yeah ..the airbrush is still in the far future ,but what Im sure ,it must be some difficult story covered with this low style because where you can show your story foever together with you and still keep your private than on your metal baby :cheesy:
> *


pick up a nice set of stencils for airbrushing to help you out with the lines and by the time you know it you'll be muraling it all up.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 07:01 PM~8116838
> *pick up a nice set of stencils for airbrushing to help you out with the lines and by the time you know it you'll be muraling it all up.
> *


yeah thants the thing,I already trying to do some job with airbrush ,its really amazing way how to paint,but Im still amateur ,oh man its not easy isnt it.The car must have to wait 3more year for my airbrush ,until I'll be ready I dont wanna touch on Monte 

You seems to be interesting about airbrush as well ,have you got already some job on your car,paint job?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 16 2007, 01:12 PM~8116900
> *yeah thants the thing,I already trying to do some job with airbrush ,its really amazing way how to paint,but Im still amateur ,oh man its not easy isnt it.The car must have to wait 3more year for my airbrush ,until I'll be ready I dont wanna touch on Monte
> 
> You seems to be interesting about airbrush as well ,have you got already some job on your car,paint job?
> *


no airbrushing on my car yet bu did have some on a bike of mines before, my chevy is still in the stages of getting painted. 

but being an artist as well i am familiar with the technquies and have an eye for real artwork of any type


----------



## slo

my old bike with some artwork on it


----------



## ferns213

not bad :biggrin: keep it up


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 07:36 PM~8116994
> *my old bike with some artwork on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





















Ey man you are artista,nice job really,I really like the colors and idea of Chucky :cheesy: 
Which color you wanna use for your car ?

There are some bikes by my homeboy ,blue one is his chrome love,we've got a plan to do some airbrush as well ,some pussy ladies just in blue/white/black

and the other is my first paint with airbrush
:banghead: a lot of job to do yet


----------



## 19cutty84

Big props, lots of talent. Keep up the good work

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

I want to say thanks to all people there again which ones tryed to support me with their opinions.I was really surprice how many people came on this topic and how many people left some message.Thanx homies


----------



## VeronikA

chevy Monte Carlo in the brand new outfit


----------



## VeronikA

this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:


----------



## slo

shit looks sweet, what all types of media you use for your art?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 16 2007, 03:02 PM~8117327
> *Ey man you are artista,nice job really,I really like the colors and idea of Chucky :cheesy:
> Which color you wanna use for your car ?
> 
> There are some bikes by my homeboy ,blue one is his chrome love,we've got a plan to do some airbrush as well ,some pussy ladies just in blue/white/black
> 
> and the other is my first paint with airbrush
> :banghead: a lot of job to do yet
> *


fro the 53, ill be doing an all original green and mint colors...for my 64 burgundy/brandywine and black colors. 

ill have pics up in my own threas in as soon as i put in more work...  

nice bikes by the way need some colors on them


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 15 2007, 01:29 PM~8112255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sketche and finaly paint...
> *


  Nice work! I like how you posted your sketches first then the painting! most "artists" won't share all the thought that goes into their creations.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 17 2007, 09:15 PM~8123681
> * Nice work!  I like how you posted your sketches first then the painting!  most "artists" won't share all the thought that goes into their creations.
> *


so true, or much less like to be watched creating....


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 18 2007, 01:42 AM~8123097
> *shit looks sweet, what all types of media you use for your art?
> *


I using most usually acryl for brush and airbrush,then some kinds of black markets sometimes,it depends on the topic and style..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 18 2007, 01:45 AM~8123119
> *fro the 53, ill be doing an all original green and mint colors...for my  64 burgundy/brandywine and black colors.
> 
> ill have pics up in my own threas in as soon as i put in more work...
> 
> nice bikes by the way need some colors on them
> *


Sounds good,really..good luck ,I'll waiting for pics

With bikes is problem ..now we living in the London ,but we are originally from Czech republic(thats why my english is not very good) ,where are bikes now and car as well ...so its hard to do something ...so we just buying some parts and the rest of the stuff for the hydraulics ...so babies must have to wait yet


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 18 2007, 03:15 AM~8123681
> * Nice work!  I like how you posted your sketches first then the painting!  most "artists" won't share all the thought that goes into their creations.
> *


good observation,many thanx

I think its good proof to show its mine...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 18 2007, 05:30 AM~8125417
> *Sounds good,really..good luck ,I'll waiting for pics
> 
> With bikes is problem ..now we living in the London ,but we are originally from Czech republic(thats why my english is not very good) ,where are bikes now and car as well ...so its hard to do something ...so we just buying some parts and the rest of the stuff for the hydraulics ...so babies must have to wait yet
> *


----------



## VeronikA

here we go another sketch on the canvas


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 20 2007, 01:53 PM~8142336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we go another sketch on the canvas
> *


 :dunno: whats that shit in the cup? :dunno:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8144626
> *:dunno: whats that shit in the cup? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 21 2007, 02:40 AM~8144626
> *:dunno: whats that shit in the cup? :dunno:
> *


That shit is the rest of jasmine tea darling


----------



## sicx13

:biggrin: i made weed tea before too :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 03:52 AM~8144991
> *:0
> *


what you think about last sketche? I already put it on the canvas ...i just need to sort it out some last details and colors,acryl...like last time ...


----------



## VeronikA

One homie sent me pictures with his life points girlfriend,car ,favourite stylez...he asked me to do some paint ,bit abstract ,bit real ...here we go...its just skeche yet if he will be happy with that and if he will agree with posting his real pics next time I will sent you them just for example


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 22 2007, 12:23 PM~8155322
> *what you think about last sketche? I already put it on the canvas ...i just need to sort it out some last details and colors,acryl...like last time ...
> *


sweet work. im diggin that last one. lovin tha abstract touch to it....

we might have to swap some work. ill see what i can digg up and post.


----------



## Mr. White

damn good pics...I see you love drawing hard nipples :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 09:31 PM~8156685
> *sweet work. im diggin that last one. lovin tha abstract touch to it....
> 
> we might have to swap some work. ill see what i can digg up and post.
> 
> 
> *


eyy thanx a lot ,Im love to get just few detail about the person which one like my art and then do something for him ...I really enjoy it ..

If you want to leave my mind free for something for you ,just send me what you love ...car ,you bike ,girls..some part of girls bodies,whatever and I try to put some idea together ..

Thanx again really ..it just sketche yet it is not finich yet and its still on the paper ..I was bit scary ,cause that homie didnt answear to me if he like it or not ...so hopefuly


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jun 22 2007, 10:17 PM~8156997
> *damn good pics...I see you love drawing hard nipples :cheesy:
> *


thanx man ,yeah true I just love it ..this sketche took me 15 minutes to do it a put idea together ...it was amazing to do it ...it was after long time when I could draw something for somebody with free mind and own ideas ...I ve got ussually just strictly job to do,no extra ideas or something ..so this is was nice relax...thanx


----------



## thephatlander

Thats some nice work there! Keep the good work up!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I really like our style. I used to draw alot back in high school and no I dont have time to work on anything. My only recommendation is for you to start working on bigger stuff. Have you tried to paint a vase (sp?) or other objects? Even bigger peices of paper or a bigger canvas?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 12:53 AM~8157834
> *I really like our style. I used to draw alot back in high school and no I dont have time to work on anything. My only recommendation is for you to start working on bigger stuff. Have you tried to paint a vase (sp?) or other objects? Even bigger peices of paper or a bigger canvas?
> *


Thanx really.I already did some bigger projects ....I just like various stuff with independenc..Sometimes Ive got taste for small project sometimes for something what is bigger than me :cheesy: 

And now I doing just canvases..circle ,square one ...I ve got small project in my head ,but its in the far future yet :uh: but anyway thanx for your interest


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 22 2007, 12:11 PM~8155680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One homie sent me pictures with his life points girlfriend,car ,favourite stylez...he asked me to do some paint ,bit abstract ,bit real ...here we go...its just skeche yet if he will be happy with that and if he will agree with posting his real pics next time I will sent you them just for example
> *


hey thanks for the time ur taking to do this for me. i like how it is turning out. cant wait to see it finished


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

damn you are sorta like a picaso to the lowrider world  

that looks good


----------



## BIG DAWG

Well, I don't know shit about art, but I know good stuff when I see it. :biggrin: 


Very nice work, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 17 2007, 10:52 AM~8121182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chevy Monte Carlo in the brand new outfit
> *



lets see more of this :cheesy:

(the model car section would love you lol)


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jun 23 2007, 08:31 PM~8161963
> *hey thanks for the time ur taking to do this for me.  i like how it is turning out.  cant wait to see it  finished
> *


Sap homie,very sorry Im already on my holiday so my pen is sleeping now . Im very happy you like it ,Ive got some more idea for that picture .Just keep your mind and if you will have some ideas just write me a message.Thanx and see ya later :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

thanx to all homies there !


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8112233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one alot... very nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1mexikan

:thumbsup: u got talent..


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1mexikan_@Jun 29 2007, 07:49 AM~8200712
> *:thumbsup: u got talent..
> *



x2


Where you from ?


----------



## KAKALAK

looks good


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

goodness your good


----------



## VeronikA

ey ey homies ,I cant bealive my eyes ...so many people checking this topic and so many answears ...thanx a lot again and wait for the others ...Im on holiday so my hands having a big relax..

thanx for coming to everyone


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 28 2007, 08:11 PM~8195593
> *i like this one alot... very nice work... :thumbsup:
> *


give me a time and I will put on him colors eey I like this one a lot as well ....some many ideas and inspirations but so little time


----------



## slo




----------



## daddy o

:yes: hey girl you got some skills , stay with it and maybe we'll see your work in some lowrider mags . i like your style


----------



## mexicool270

when u get off vacation? im ready to see me in paint haha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Dam that looks good homie can u sketch a Cutty for me :biggrin: i like to see one in ur style cause i have drawn a few but never put in the lowrider style :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 6 2007, 11:06 PM~8250234
> *when u get off vacation?  im ready to see me in paint haha
> *


I ll be back in my studio on Monday.I gonna start to work on the rest of your stuff during the next week. So be patient please .I still enjoying my sunny holiday out of the country.Dont worry I didnt forget on your stuff :cheesy: 

See ya later


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 8 2007, 08:21 PM~8259889
> *I ll be back in my studio on Monday.I gonna start to work on the rest of your stuff during the next week. So be patient please .I still enjoying my sunny holiday out of the country.Dont worry I didnt forget on your stuff  :cheesy:
> 
> See ya later
> *



it means 16th of july :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 7 2007, 01:45 AM~8251068
> *Dam that looks good homie can u sketch a Cutty for me  :biggrin:  i like to see one in ur style cause i have drawn a few but never put in the lowrider style  :biggrin:
> *


thanx Im happy you like it . Send me some pics and lets see what we can do :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jun 30 2007, 09:27 AM~8207139
> *:yes: hey girl you got some skills , stay with it and maybe we'll see your work in some lowrider mags . i like your style
> *


ey ey homie for that time to be in mag I will need gold hands . Thanx for checking my work :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Jus go under the forums and check out some cuttys :biggrin: i cant got mine finshed yet paintin it right now :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

post a pic of you


----------



## LowRider_69

like ur style .....keep it up


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 17 2007, 11:57 AM~8121209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:
> *


love it, great job girl


----------



## VeronikA

thanx to everyone who just came checked my pics really. Im in stress now because a most of you homies are interesting about my work and I want to post some new stuff for you but Im still on my holiday. Tomorow Im leaving but I ve got big traveling before me until sunday when I will be in London. 

So please keep your time homies and when I will be ready at home I gonna jump into my cartoon world with full power.

Now Im just waiting for my good time there until I will be a good member and I gonna make some nice gallery with more information about myself.

I havent got my laptop there so I have nothing already for posting.

Thanx again and see ya later


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8266589
> *love it, great job girl
> *


ey thanx man. This is bit different style but she is my favourite princess


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2007, 02:00 PM~8264719
> *post a pic of you
> *


I already did :cheesy: but in the different topic :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 10 2007, 03:20 AM~8272890
> *I already did  :cheesy: but in the different topic  :cheesy:
> *



link?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 10 2007, 03:08 PM~8273705
> *link?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 12 2007, 03:49 AM~8290437
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 12 2007, 02:49 AM~8290437
> *:buttkick:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 01:00 PM~8290703
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 13 2007, 05:08 AM~8299651
> *:angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

have you done any new ones


----------



## jock1

damn u got some skills..im gonna have to show u some of mine.....ive been drawing 4ever..and i used to be a graf artist...


----------



## VeronikA

eey Im back with full power ! I just want to say to everyone hi and lets start where we finished!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by jock1_@Jul 15 2007, 09:46 AM~8311365
> *damn u got some skills..im gonna have to show u some of mine.....ive been drawing 4ever..and i used to be a graf artist...
> *


okey send me some of your pieces! Post there some of your lowrider art if you have any. Anyway thanx for checking


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 16 2007, 02:42 PM~8320680
> *eey Im back with full power ! I just want to say to everyone hi and lets start where we finished!
> *


YAY!!!!! UR HOME, CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME MORE WORK


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 16 2007, 10:16 PM~8320909
> *YAY!!!!! UR HOME, CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME MORE WORK
> *


Eyyy sap man ,how are we? I did some another sketches but to be honest to you Im still in love with the first one :happysad: if you have some more new pics or idea just send them to me. I try to post some of them to you just now


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Yo Veronika,
Keep up the arte!!
You will get better, you will see.
You already have a style developing.
Here are a couple of my originals.
















PURO


----------



## wagonguy

welcome back veronika :wave:

i know im not pro or anything, but i have a few drawings of vans... tell me what you think...


----------



## VeronikA

Ey men ,good job really.Different styles nice ones 

These pieces are from my old music collection.The one is partly collage just little bit :cheesy:


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 17 2007, 10:33 AM~8327274
> *Eyyy sap man ,how are we? I did some another sketches but to be honest to you Im still in love with the first one :happysad: if you have some more new pics or idea just send them to me. I try to post some of them to you just now
> *


im pretty good, how was ur vacation? u get any pics of the other scetches yet? i agree with u though the fisrts on was very nice :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 17 2007, 06:01 PM~8327490
> *Yo Veronika,
> Keep up the arte!!
> You will get better, you will see.
> You already have a style developing.
> Here are a couple of  my originals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURO
> *



eY man,nice job.I like your clear style...I love that fingers ,that style. I had everytime problem with fingers and foots.So I did everywhere big details of them. Then I did from mistake the most important thing :cheesy: 

But I like your smooth style of drawing.Thanx for supprt as well


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 17 2007, 06:01 PM~8327490
> *Yo Veronika,
> Keep up the arte!!
> You will get better, you will see.
> You already have a style developing.
> Here are a couple of  my originals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURO
> *


And thats your brand?Big baller ? Most propably yeah :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 17 2007, 08:01 PM~8328515
> *welcome back veronika :wave:
> 
> i know im not pro or anything, but i have a few drawings of vans... tell me what you think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx. Im not professional as well I just love it thats why I painting and keeping up this topic.You dont need to be artista and still you can do a nice job.

I really like the first one. I painted already many cars and bikes and technical things but everytime it was bit hard to do it. I can see nice lines and fine style. Do some big paint just with cars together. One big paint lets take for example 20 vans kind of meeting. Try to do some ornaments around. Enjoy what you like to do and try to do more.
Thanx you join us with your work


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 17 2007, 09:25 PM~8329250
> *im pretty good, how was ur vacation?  u get any pics of the other scetches yet? i agree with u though the fisrts on was very nice :biggrin:
> *


eY great. I had great holiday. I was just too lazy to do something and now I dont know what to do first.
And I ve got some more sketches. Im not very happy with them but its not so bad.I still prefer the first just to add some more details and thats it. I ve got just problem with my card.I supposed to send you some pics before few hours but I had small complication. So I just posted some old stuff for cutting timeI gonna try my best and send the rest of your stuff early.
Thanx and see ya later


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 17 2007, 03:57 PM~8329561
> *eY great. I had great holiday. I was just too lazy to do something and now I dont know what to do first.
> And I ve got some more sketches. Im not very happy with them but its not so bad.I still prefer the first just to add some more details and thats it. I ve got just problem with my card.I supposed to send you some pics before few hours but I had small complication. So I just posted some old stuff for cutting timeI gonna try my best and send the rest of your stuff early.
> Thanx and see ya later
> *


as are many artistas never satisfied with their work and too much of a perfectionist...


take vincent van Gogh for example

 

keep up the good work to all the artist in the house this is becoming a great thread. ....


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 17 2007, 02:57 PM~8329561
> *eY great. I had great holiday. I was just too lazy to do something and now I dont know what to do first.
> And I ve got some more sketches. Im not very happy with them but its not so bad.I still prefer the first just to add some more details and thats it. I ve got just problem with my card.I supposed to send you some pics before few hours but I had small complication. So I just posted some old stuff for cutting timeI gonna try my best and send the rest of your stuff early.
> Thanx and see ya later
> *


thats fine just take ur time lol. we will prolly stick to ur first scetch though. it was sick.  :biggrin:


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 17 2007, 11:01 AM~8327490
> *Yo Veronika,
> Keep up the arte!!
> You will get better, you will see.
> You already have a style developing.
> Here are a couple of  my originals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURO
> *


that first one is sick


----------



## VeronikA

http://space-invaders.wz.cz/227.jpg
http://space-invaders.wz.cz/228.jpg
http://space-invaders.wz.cz/233.jpg

there we go one of the another piece from the collection. Step by step. The sketches are on the first pages of that topic. Its not ready as yet. Not enough time 

Thanx for checking


----------



## VeronikA

sorry it was little mistake :cheesy:


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 19 2007, 11:02 AM~8345060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it was little mistake :cheesy:
> *


thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Just a little suggestion,
Next time you are out and about study how people sit, stand, lean etc.
The real hard thing about drawing stuff is to separate how we think we see things and how they really are. Drawing is about what we REALLY see and how to use our eyes to see what most people take for granted. This is what separates us creative folk from normal civilians. You understand what I mean?
Nice work on the homies on the bench, just watch that they don't have the exact same pose. What if one was leaning back resting his arm on the bench?
PURO


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 19 2007, 08:30 PM~8346211
> *Just a little suggestion,
> Next time you are out and about study how people sit, stand, lean etc.
> The real hard thing about drawing stuff is to separate how we think we see things and how they really are. Drawing is about what we REALLY see and how to use our eyes to see what most people take for granted. This is what separates us creative folk from normal civilians. You understand what I mean?
> Nice work on the homies on the bench, just watch that they don't have the exact same pose. What if one was leaning back resting his arm on the bench?
> PURO
> *



why? Ive got my definition about art and painting. I using my way and Ive got own laws. How can say it. I dont want to look Im angry cause you told me critic.No just I did 2 art school and everyone was pushing my style into the different world which one I just hated. It was like shackles on my hands. Nobody liked my style.Respect rules thinking about each touch. What I paint is without break ,just my feels.Straight paint. And then I can love it.When I thinking to much about what I painting then its rubbish and confuse work for me.I wanted to keep smooth style of the homies how they sit.Put arm some of that homie on the bench will be different look than I want. If its too boring,sorry :cheesy: Maybee I just dont understand what you want to tell me.Anyway thanx for your opinion.

You propably painting as well?!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 19 2007, 08:30 PM~8346211
> *Just a little suggestion,
> Next time you are out and about study how people sit, stand, lean etc.
> The real hard thing about drawing stuff is to separate how we think we see things and how they really are. Drawing is about what we REALLY see and how to use our eyes to see what most people take for granted. This is what separates us creative folk from normal civilians. You understand what I mean?
> Nice work on the homies on the bench, just watch that they don't have the exact same pose. What if one was leaning back resting his arm on the bench?
> PURO
> *


Ey sorry I forget we already spoke to each other.Im silly sorry. I know you painting.
Darling you ve got a different style,full of moves and energy.Now I understand why you dont agree with possition of my homies :cheesy:


----------



## mexicool270

anything new??how is this one coming along??? :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 20 2007, 12:21 AM~8348255
> *anything new??how is this one coming along??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry I dont know what to do first. I didnt forgot on work for ya.I still keeping another skethes in my camera. Darling ffff give me bit more time please sorry


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 19 2007, 05:21 PM~8348255
> *anything new??how is this one coming along??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol sorry dont mean to rush you, just excited. cant wait to see the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 20 2007, 06:36 PM~8353655
> *lol sorry dont mean to rush you, just excited.  cant wait to see the finished product :biggrin:
> *


no no dont say sorry,its my mistake.I promised you something but from the age when I started to use watch Im late with everything and time is not my neighbour :cheesy: 

I ve got something for you.But just one for now ,its just sketche.At the end its gonna have an same style like the rest of my work


----------



## VeronikA

Its bit more funny than the first one.There we go your car,you queen and you.Sorry for quality again but I cant do nice sketches.I dont thinking when Im painting how it looks.I just hurry to do it and dont forget that idea :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 20 2007, 07:56 PM~8354215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its bit more funny than the first one.There we go your car,you queen and you.Sorry for quality again but I cant do nice sketches.I dont thinking when Im painting how it looks.I just hurry to do it and dont forget that idea :cheesy:
> *



it will be a red ace so I gonna put there some hearts maybee.


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8354215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its bit more funny than the first one.There we go your car,you queen and you.Sorry for quality again but I cant do nice sketches.I dont thinking when Im painting how it looks.I just hurry to do it and dont forget that idea :cheesy:
> *


haha i like that alot, thats kool as hell. i might have to get more than one from you lol...nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 20 2007, 09:07 PM~8354653
> *haha i like that alot, thats kool as hell.  i might have to get more than one from you  lol...nice work   :thumbsup:
> *


 Im surprice.Good Im glad you likeit  I just wanted catch your faces and the rest is not so important for sketch.Ok so shall we start with canvas?


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 21 2007, 01:46 AM~8358059
> *Im surprice.Good Im glad you likeit   I just wanted catch your faces and the rest is not so important for sketch.Ok so shall we start with canvas?
> *


lol i think that is a good idea..im not sure on size. i will leave that to you. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 21 2007, 04:59 PM~8358735
> *lol i think that is a good idea..im not sure on size.  i will leave that to you. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


the size is important. I can use for example the circle one ,circle canvas. If you will want the normal square one I should use similar size like my homies. Its your choise.I can use some huge one.Tell me size.Its up to you :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

I almost finish another piece of collection.There we go.Just put the rest of colors and point up homies lips :cheesy: 

I already posted two pieces from collection.I wasnt sure with colors.But at the end I put red on car and grey homiE dress.I hope no ones of you will be boring but because of the collection look I wanted leave same colors on all work

Tell me what you think 

thanx for checking


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Alsome work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 22 2007, 12:15 PM~8364088
> *the size is important. I can use for example the circle one ,circle canvas. If you will want the normal square one I should use similar size like my homies. Its your choise.I can use some huge one.Tell me size.Its up to you :cheesy:
> *


umm, i guess about the same size as the one above this ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## slo

that last one looks DOPE! 

some of this art looks like it belongs on the back of a t shirt....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 22 2007, 12:27 PM~8364149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost finish another piece of collection.There we go.Just put the rest of colors and point up homies lips :cheesy:
> 
> I already posted two pieces from collection.I wasnt sure with colors.But at the end I put red on car and grey homiE dress.I hope no ones of you will be boring but because of the collection look I wanted leave same colors on all work
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> thanx for checking
> *



lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

lets see the paint is finish.I´m not very happy with look of the car.I can love these cars how I want but to paint them is out my skills :worship:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 04:10 AM~8367495
> *that last one looks DOPE!
> 
> some of this art looks like it belongs on the back of a t shirt....
> *



almost yeah


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 04:10 AM~8367495
> *that last one looks DOPE!
> 
> some of this art looks like it belongs on the back of a t shirt....
> *



almost yeah


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 22 2007, 11:58 PM~8365634
> *umm,  i guess about the same size as the one above this ^^^ :biggrin:
> *


its not a problem.How I said up to ya. And just sorry for waiting.I still posting some other paints.But this stuff I need to finish very early.Minimum 1 paint per day. Because now I leading fight with time. Im late :cheesy: 

This week I try to finish paint for you. Just let me know about the size or if you already know? !


----------



## 2low

looks pretty good!!!


----------



## VeronikA

and this old one is finish as well. Car again..my nightmare


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 23 2007, 02:20 PM~8372447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see the paint is finish.I´m not very happy with look of the car.I can love these cars how I want but to paint them is out my skills :worship:
> *


Looks great Veronika!
puro


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 23 2007, 04:23 PM~8373228
> *Looks great Veronika!
> puro
> *



I really like the colors you chose.
You have to think about composition Veronika. What I mean is the ribbon above the homie could have wrapped around design more, like be more part of the homie and the car.
Its hard to explain but you should think about these drawings like a story.
The dice is a great idea too but if you made them bigger and had them come over the banner it would have looked better.
You're Monte Carlo looks pretty good.
I'll send you some samples of what I mean.
Hope this helps.
Take care,
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Here are three examples of joining images to tell one story through you're drawing.These are all my designs.
The third one is a poster I'm working on.
PURO


----------



## DYABLITO

I USE TO BE GOOD AT DRAWING  I JUST LET BULLSHIT GET IN THE WAY


----------



## DYABLITO

HERES SOME OF MINE RIGHT BEFORE I STOP DRAWING  
I DIDNT EVEN FINISH ANY OF THEM


----------



## wagonguy

those a creative dyablito!!!!!

nice job!


----------



## slo

awsome artistsry up in here!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

STILL WAITING TO SEE A PIC OF YOU SEXY


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2007, 10:14 PM~8392615
> *STILL WAITING TO SEE A PIC OF YOU SEXY
> *


wrong forum... :uh:


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:36 AM~8387186
> *those a creative dyablito!!!!!
> 
> nice job!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## VeronikA

eyey I can see topic growing. Thats really great. Thanx to everyone for checking and each new piece of art there :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 25 2007, 02:14 AM~8383086
> *I really like the colors you chose.
> You have to think about composition Veronika. What I mean is the ribbon above the homie could have wrapped around design more, like be more part of the homie and the car.
> Its hard to explain but you should think about these drawings like a story.
> The dice is a great idea too but if you made them bigger and had them come over the banner it would have looked better.
> You're Monte Carlo looks pretty good.
> I'll send you some samples of what I mean.
> Hope this helps.
> Take care,
> PURO
> *


Ooo Puro my teacher! Thanx for your opinion. I was thinking what you said to me. I think I understand what you mean. The look of this collection should be like strict
art. Nothing big to thinking. Very simple ideas about this style and little bit complicated for painting.I want to leave some stupid look on that. I dont how to say that. Your work is just amazing. Space is full aroud the pic. Everything has got something. But its the typical look of poster. Which is reason. But I want different look on my paints. I want leave them to be different and nice just for someone.Clear space around the paint and show just the most important idea of the paint.

You are right.This style is keeping my hands in most of my work.And I was thinking what you told me and few of my old paints I started hate. Just because of their empty and separate look. I try to send you few of them.

But with these ones I will propably want to leave them that look.You know what I mean. What I dont like on them are some silly mistakes ...hands,body...somewhere are ok ,somewhere are just horrible. Anyway thanx for your time to write me your opinion.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 25 2007, 02:22 AM~8383165
> *Here are three examples of joining images to tell one story through you're drawing.These are all my designs.
> The third one is a poster I'm working on.
> PURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like the second one. Ey really nice work.The colors ,the look of that. Nice details Puro.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jul 25 2007, 05:41 AM~8384939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME OF MINE RIGHT BEFORE I STOP DRAWING
> I DIDNT EVEN FINISH ANY OF THEM
> *


Why you stopped with drawing? You have no reason to close the door behind the art.
I think its nice look few of them. Pity you didnt finish them. Really. I really like the last face. You got really creative details overthere.

Add some more..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 25 2007, 05:03 PM~8387395
> *awsome artistsry up in here!
> *


how you doing my dear. Long time we didnt speak :wave:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:24 AM~8396167
> *how you doing my dear. Long time we didnt speak :wave:
> *


  



i see you busy so try not to bother also have some work of my own that been keeping me off of here. ill be sending you those pics soon.


----------



## slo




----------



## mexicool270

im not much of an artist but here is something i drew in detention at school a while back









:biggrin:


----------



## mexicool270

ttt


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 PM~8400459
> *im not much of an artist but here is something i drew in detention at school a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


a silent suicide eh?


----------



## mexicool270

what happend to veronika??? she aint been on in a while??


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 30 2007, 10:08 PM~8432218
> *what happend to veronika??? she aint been on in a while??
> *


hustlin hustlin...


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 09:46 AM~8435938
> *hustlin hustlin...
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 31 2007, 04:08 AM~8432218
> *what happend to veronika??? she aint been on in a while??
> *












EeY Veronika is too busyhno: .Very sorry. But good news.

I did a new sketch for you. I completely changed an idea of your pic.

In your backround are homie girls with wings and playing cards but with letters. You have card with your princess and she has little quoins. And all of you standing on the real playing cards. I dont know.Maybee you will prefer you car in the backround. Just tell me and I gonna change it. I already put it on the canvasAnd I want to finish that tomorrow. So thinking about that and write your wishes.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2007, 08:54 PM~8397836
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## mexicool270

u think u can throw that first scetch on convas..the one with the tear drop and stuff. im more interested in that one. they all good though


----------



## AuggieStyle

very good work veronika, i know you have raw talent because the eyes in all of your drawings have life. That is why i gave up portraits and just stick to flames and graphics. I could not give my eyes any life, the rest will come with practice and repetitions. keep us posted....


----------



## 66olds88

had to post this when i read about eyes... my uncle drew this as a gift to my mom, he recently passed away, and i wanted to share his art cause i thought some people would like and appreciate it. RIP








wasnt sure how big it would show up, but the eyes are even better in the full size scan


----------



## VeronikA

Oy oy it could not happen ...totally frozen topic.

Very sorry to everyone. But you homies must know that. Youve got your babes with engine and sometimes is everyone just busy. 

I have some another piece of collection. 

I already selling this collection in one shop in central London- Upper playground. Most propably you know that. They have very nice stuff from Joker,Estevan ,Plaris..I was very surprice they wanted my stuFF.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by 66olds88_@Aug 3 2007, 12:46 PM~8462603
> *had to post this when i read about eyes... my uncle drew this as a gift to my mom, he recently passed away, and i wanted to share his art cause i thought some people would like and appreciate it. RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt sure how big it would show up, but the eyes are even better in the full size scan
> *


Very nice work.

This kind of art...I mean the way where they look forward is just amazing. 

Sorry about your uncle and thanx for his work.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Aug 1 2007, 11:34 PM~8449260
> *very good work veronika, i know you have raw talent because the eyes in all of your drawings have life. That is why i gave up portraits and just stick to flames and graphics. I could not give my eyes any life, the rest will come with practice and repetitions. keep us posted....
> *


Thank you. Send me some of your work. Maybee its just your feel. Sometimes I have some strange feel of my work as well...ok everytimeand sometimes you just need another opinion...not from professional just another person ...

I have different style of my work...no one moving,no one has energy...I dont know why..I like it like that...

For example Puro has great work....from his job you can feel energy and movement.

Post some pics and lets see....
Anyway thanx again


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 10 2007, 08:40 AM~8520598
> *Thank you. Send me some of your work. Maybee its just your feel. Sometimes I have some strange feel of my work as well...ok everytimeand sometimes you just need another opinion...not from professional just another person ...
> 
> I have different style of my work...no one moving,no one has energy...I dont know why..I like it like that...
> 
> For example Puro has great work....from his job you can feel energy and movement.
> 
> Post some pics and lets see....
> Anyway thanx again
> *


Thats very kind of you to say Veronika! But I can see you doing very well as long as you continue to have the passion and love for the arte!!
PURO


----------



## slo

exellent work vero, told ya it would be seen all over and look at tyou now having your work displayed for all to see nex to some fine art.


----------



## VeronikA

Eyy how is possible everyone sleep in there

Very sorry for my break with art. I did a lot of new job. 

But the biggest is for one homie from there LayitloW.
He waited for that paint really long time and need apologize to him.

Anyway there it is. I not very with that.Im thinking make some changes with that. So lets see...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 10 2007, 11:00 PM~8523957
> *Thats very kind of you to say Veronika! But I can see you doing very well as long as you continue to have the passion and love for the arte!!
> PURO
> *


Hi darling,
thankx to you. That last paint with oldschool homies and lady is already sold. But the problem is I really missing it.

Other paints are for sale as well. But what I did I put big price for them and now I hope no one buy them. I prefer to put them on the wall in the garage and living room

Anyway thanx and have you finish that music poster with Dj and dancers?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2007, 01:07 PM~8527492
> *exellent work vero, told ya it would be seen all over and look at tyou now having your work displayed for all to see nex to some fine art.
> 
> 
> *


Hi homie,

thank you very much. I wasnt there long time ffff how its going with you? Some news?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 19 2007, 01:17 PM~8588960
> *Hi homie,
> 
> thank you very much. I wasnt there long time ffff how its going with you? Some news?
> *


going good here gonna finish up a cople a peices here n im see if i can getem to ya both from my school work and my personal art,...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:27 PM~8590644
> *going good here gonna finish up a cople a peices here n im see if i can getem to ya both from my school work and my personal art,...
> 
> 
> *


post up the 64....

I'm gon have to get some of my old arte out... been meaning to bust out the prisma colors and get creative once again after like 5 years.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2007, 07:07 PM~8590901
> *post up the 64....
> 
> I'm gon have to get some of my old arte out... been meaning to bust out the prisma colors and get creative once again after like 5 years.
> *


yeah im do that gonna look all weird just gotta covert the file...


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 19 2007, 12:09 PM~8588926
> *Eyy how is possible everyone sleep in there
> 
> Very sorry for my break with art. I did a lot of new job.
> 
> But the biggest is for one homie from there LayitloW.
> He waited for that paint really long time and need apologize to him.
> 
> Anyway there it is. I not very with that.Im thinking make some changes with that. So lets see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup veronika, thats real nice work. i like the changes u did to it. i like it alot.
now lets see about gettin'n it to me lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 19 2007, 12:15 PM~8588948
> *Hi darling,
> thankx to you. That last paint with oldschool homies and lady is already sold. But the problem is I really missing it.
> 
> Other paints are for sale as well. But what I did I put big price for them and now I hope no one buy them. I prefer to put them on the wall in the garage and living room
> 
> Anyway thanx and have you finish that music poster with Dj and dancers?
> *


Hey Veronika!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
How are you doing??
I have not finished it cause I got so many other things going on but soon...
Love that last one you did! Nice colors and compositon and it tells a story which is really cool!
Take care,
PURO


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:27 AM~8590644
> *going good here gonna finish up a cople a peices here n im see if i can getem to ya both from my school work and my personal art,...
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait to see them. Im curious for that. Im sure its cool art from the time when I saw your bikes. Fresh ideas 

I trying to do another steps with airbrush. I try post some during the next days. 

But another plan is collection with naked babes. Brown naked babes in luxurious underwear and various bombs in the backround. The color of backround will be very abstract. I cant wait but I need finish few last works. 
Anyway Im waiting for you


----------



## texastre

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 15 2007, 02:35 PM~8112294
> *Sap homies!Ive got some plan for this year .I want to do small collection of paints on the canvases about lowrider style.I already did first paint...homie with board and joker in the back...there is the sketche as well...
> 
> The rest is just in sketches yet ,I'll gonna add them later ..tell me your opinion what you think about .Thanx Veronika
> *


how bout some self portrait nudes?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 20 2007, 05:52 AM~8593522
> *Hey Veronika!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> How are you doing??
> I have not finished it cause I got so many other things going on but soon...
> Love that last one you did! Nice colors and compositon and it tells a story which is really cool!
> Take care,
> PURO
> *


Oo Im fine thank you. Im just very busy like youThank you very much. That last one was funny to paint. And the owner seems to be happy with that which is great.

Im just in the corner with my another paint. I painting my homie from London with his Lowrider bike.I put it on bigger canvas than IamThe problem is with backround. He gave me his pics and that picture did his bro who is photographer.So he wants keep the backround like its on the pic. Its made in some squat. I using acrylic for that but I thinking make backround by different technology. When I was at school we did very hard and dark copies of pics.Then we used them for making copies as well but without photocopier. We used the spirit. Maybee you know this technology. But at the end final look was great. So Im thinking to finish some details with airbrush then. 

I try post to you some pics later if its ok maybee you gonna have some idea


How its going with you. Any news?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Aug 20 2007, 03:03 AM~8591767
> *sup veronika, thats real nice work.  i like the changes u did to it.  i like it alot.
> now lets see about gettin'n it to me lol
> *


Ey homie thats great Im very happy you like it. It was really nice to paint you. You gave me great pics. 
Anyway we can sort it out anytime. Im just very busy know and Im finish at work very late and everywhere is close thenso I need to get day off for that. But it will not be a problem this week


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 20 2007, 02:59 PM~8598386
> *Ey homie thats great Im very happy you like it. It was really nice to paint you. You gave me great pics.
> Anyway we can sort it out anytime. Im just very busy know and Im finish at work very late and everywhere is close thenso I need to get day off for that. But it will not be a problem this week
> *


ight, jus PM me with the details


----------



## adamsnez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 17 2007, 03:22 PM~8329217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey, these two are from some other artist. i can't remember his name, but i have a print of one of his works entitled "1981" bboying in Brooklyn.... he's got a great style


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Aug 20 2007, 03:37 PM~8598185-->
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see them. Im curious for that. Im sure its cool art from the time when I saw your bikes. Fresh ideas
> 
> I trying to do another steps with airbrush. I try post some during the next days.
> 
> But another plan is collection with naked babes. Brown naked babes in luxurious underwear and various bombs in the backround. *The color of backround will be very abstract.* I cant wait but I need finish few last works.
> Anyway Im waiting for you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-texastre_@Aug 20 2007, 03:39 PM~8598196
> *how bout some self portrait nudes?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by adamsnez_@Aug 21 2007, 06:08 PM~8605987
> *hey, these two are from some other artist. i can't remember his name, but i have a print of one of his works entitled "1981" bboying in Brooklyn.... he's got a great style
> *


fortunately I dont know that artist but I ve got copy of the first pic. Its actually copy of someone else who did copy of some someone else who did copy of original...so Im sure its not really same like the original one but if yes its cool dont you thinkbackround is mine ,its collage.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Aug 21 2007, 01:15 AM~8600142
> *ight, jus PM me with the details
> *


Im off on Sat


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2007, 07:46 PM~8607062
> *sweet...
> :uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Guest

you do very nice work 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:54 PM~8607154
> *fortunately I dont know that artist but I ve got copy of the first pic. Its actually copy of someone else who did copy of some someone else who did copy of original...so Im sure its not really same like the original one but if yes its cool dont you thinkbackround is mine ,its collage.
> *


Hey Veronika,
Check this guys work.
http://www.justinbua.com/newSite/index.php
Also have you heard of magazine called JUXTAPOZ???
http://www.juxtapoz.com/jux/
PURO


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 22 2007, 03:38 AM~8611824
> *Hey Veronika,
> Check this guys work.
> http://www.justinbua.com/newSite/index.php
> Also have you heard of magazine called JUXTAPOZ???
> http://www.juxtapoz.com/jux/
> PURO
> *


Hi Puro,
I never heard about that magazine but it seems to be very cool. Full of various crazy art. Really cool and the page of the first artist is amazing. I never saw him but I think few of the works I already know. I tryed to find that one which I painted. There isnt. I know that video with Slum village. Ooh man I just know I can recognize everything. Its really cool.I just need more time to check all his stuff. 
I dont have a lot of time for surfing. So thats why I had no idea about this pages.
But thank you for that Puro


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

thats some nice arte you got there girl congratulations and keep it up serio


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES-L.A_@Aug 25 2007, 09:05 AM~8637476
> *thats some nice arte you got there girl congratulations and keep it up serio
> *


Oush thank you. Thats nice. Im happy you homies likes this arte. 

Thank you for time to check my topic


----------



## VeronikA

How I promised here is my last project. The paint of my homie and his lowrider bike. I gonna post finally paint and his future owner during the few days. 

Check it


Thank you


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 28 2007, 01:24 PM~8661543
> *
> 
> How I promised here is my last project. The paint of my homie and his lowrider bike. I gonna post finally paint and his future owner during the few days.
> 
> Check it
> Thank you
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 29 2007, 08:16 PM~8673000
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowmemory

One day I would like you to paint my Monte 82'
:angel:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Aug 30 2007, 08:17 PM~8679447
> *One day I would like you to paint my Monte 82'
> :angel:
> *


Ok my love..


----------



## Guest

keep up the good work vero, kinda makes me want to pick up a pencil again and see what i can do......i guess it should be like riding a bike, never forget. I been drawing since i was 5 years old, use to do cartoon characters, then moved onto cars, then people, graffiti art, abstract, still life, some of my favorite was workin with pastels. Me and my homie always were trying to out draw each other, but when he died in 99, my ying to my yang went with and i stopped drawing, and havent drawn anything since. My little sisters have all my art work in there binders, and when i seen them, it reminded me i had a talent and decided to use it...so maybe once i am happy with my pinstriping, i will try out the airbrush :thumbsup: like i tell my homie.....we cant let our talent go to waste. God gave us this talent to use, and to profit from it.... we only work our hard jobs cause we choose not to use what we were born to do. We cant take our talents for granted :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 31 2007, 02:35 AM~8682257
> *keep up the good work vero, kinda makes me want to pick up a pencil again and see what i can do......i guess it should be like riding a bike, never forget. I been drawing since i was 5 years old, use to do cartoon characters, then moved onto cars, then people, graffiti art, abstract, still life, some of my favorite was workin with pastels. Me and my homie always were trying to out draw each other, but when he died in 99, my ying to my yang went with and i stopped drawing, and havent drawn anything since. My little sisters have all my art work in there binders, and when i seen them, it reminded me i had a talent and decided to use it...so maybe once i am happy with my pinstriping, i will try out the airbrush  :thumbsup: like i tell my homie.....we cant let our talent go to waste. God gave us this talent to use, and to profit from it.... we only work our hard jobs cause we choose not to use what we were born to do. We cant take our talents for granted  :biggrin:
> *


Hi homie,

thank you for your story. Im feel sorry about your friend. Your story is sad and beautiful together. Your bro had right. Dont waste what you got from the time when you born. Use that and enjoy it how much you just can.

Use that topic for good begin to get back into art world.

I wish to start with pinstriping as well. I just need to wait for new brushes and other stuff.

Thank you very much again and keep checking. You are more than welcome here.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 31 2007, 01:57 PM~8687781
> *Hi homie,
> 
> thank you for your story. Im feel sorry about your friend. Your story is sad and beautiful together. Your bro had right. Dont waste what you got from the time when you born. Use that and enjoy it how much you just can.
> 
> Use that topic for good begin to get back into art world.
> 
> I wish to start with pinstriping as well. I just need to wait for new brushes and other stuff.
> 
> Thank you very much again and keep checking. You are more than welcome here.
> *


THANKS VERO! YOU CAN BE SURE YOU'LL CATCH ME CHECKIN UP IN HERE....ALWAYS WANT TO SEE THE PROGRESS IN SOMEONES ART, AND SEE THE DIFFERENT STYLES GO THROUGH IN EACH DIFFERENT TIME IN THERE LIFE  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND MAYBE SOMEONEDAY WE WILL SEE EACH OTHERS WORK IN A MAGAZINE...FULL PAGE EDITORIAL  DREAM AND DREAM BIG


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8722334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this looks real good nice work hit me up when you start doing murals on cars :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Thats it. My nightmare is done. Im just waiting for meeting with future owner.

Homies Im little bit fed up of that because of many things. I already know all parts of lowrider bikes which ones I didnt know before at all :worship: good experiences. 

Now I need to jump into new collection. Collection of naked ladies in luxurious underwear with bombs in the backround. Keep checking for the first sketches.

Thanx 
Veronika


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 6 2007, 01:38 PM~8728178
> *man this looks real good nice work hit me up when you start doing murals on cars  :biggrin:
> *


Ey thank you. Im happy you like it. I already finish that. Man it was nightmare. I almost cryed few times. But thats the point of doing art for people. 

Thank you for checking and keep it up


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 2 2007, 08:53 PM~8696995
> *THANKS VERO! YOU CAN BE SURE YOU'LL CATCH ME CHECKIN UP IN HERE....ALWAYS WANT TO SEE THE PROGRESS IN SOMEONES ART, AND SEE THE DIFFERENT STYLES GO THROUGH IN EACH DIFFERENT TIME IN THERE LIFE   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND MAYBE SOMEONEDAY WE WILL SEE EACH OTHERS WORK IN A MAGAZINE...FULL PAGE EDITORIAL   DREAM AND DREAM BIG
> *


Thanx to you also. You got right. Man thats the dream to get in some magazine. Maybee one day. Im waiting for your work here. Dont be shy and post what you got.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 6 2007, 09:01 AM~8728941
> *Thats it. My nightmare is done. Im just waiting for meeting with future owner.
> 
> Homies Im little bit fed up of that because of many things. I already know all parts of lowrider bikes which ones I didnt know before at all :worship: good experiences.
> 
> Now I need to jump into new collection. Collection of naked ladies in luxurious underwear with bombs in the backround. Keep checking for the first sketches.
> 
> Thanx
> Veronika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hella tight  but i agree with you, lets get on to those naked ladies, luxurous underwear with bombs in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Ey hi homies,

long time nothing happened here.

I already started with new collection of naked ladies. Not all of them are naked but I hope you will like them.

There they are. First sketches and first lady on the canvas. Tell me what you think and enjoy.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 6 2007, 11:44 PM~8732891
> *thats hella tight    but i agree with you,  lets get on to those naked ladies, luxurous underwear with bombs in the back ground  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx to you. 

There it is. Check my candy shop


----------



## slo

great work!


----------



## wagonguy

there all lookin good, definatly inspiration....


----------



## VeronikA

Ok there are other ladies....thank you for checking


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2007, 10:28 PM~8797739
> *great work!
> *


Hey homie long time we didnt see 

How you doing? I was very busy. But have you got my email already? I sent it again then.

Thanx for checking my stuff.

Text me how its going with your babes :cheesy: 

Veronika


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 16 2007, 02:51 PM~8802088
> *Hey homie long time we didnt see
> 
> How you doing? I was very busy. But have you got my email already? I sent it again then.
> 
> Thanx for checking my stuff.
> 
> Text me how its going with your babes :cheesy:
> 
> Veronika
> *


its gouing goo but been real busy and no have not got anything from ya but ill re check... how big are those that you posted last i love the one with the flames looks real nice.


----------



## fairydust87

paintings lookin real nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

hey vero, finally decided to draw something....someone, my son, my first drawing after almost a decade of not drawing...looks kinda funky cause i started with a pen which is why the eyebrows and the facial features are so dark.....gotta sharpen up again and then maybe buy a airbrush and take a try at that so i can be doing both the stripes and murals  thanks for the inspiration to draw again :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 17 2007, 05:57 PM~8121209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:
> *


nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 15 2007, 11:29 AM~8796762
> *Thanx to you.
> 
> There it is. Check my candy shop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn... nice work!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 23 2007, 04:19 AM~8850005
> *hey vero, finally decided to draw something....someone, my son, my first drawing after almost a decade of not drawing...looks kinda funky cause i started with a pen which is why the eyebrows and the facial features are so dark.....gotta sharpen up again and then maybe buy a airbrush and take a try at that  so i can be doing both the stripes and murals   thanks for the inspiration to draw again :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey honey,

how you doing! Thats reat you decided to do some drawings. Thats really nice work. You got lovely son. Keep it up man. I saw your pinstriping. You are king. Im still waiting for my brushes. But I will be far away from you. Really good job with cars and your son.

Thank you for your message and hope we will chech your other drawings.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 18 2007, 07:08 PM~8817130
> *paintings lookin real nice..... :thumbsup:
> *


Hey lady,

thank you! I would like paint more girls and show how important we are in this style
Thanx for checking


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 06:40 PM~8808943
> *its gouing goo but been real busy and no have not got anything from ya but ill re check... how big are those that you posted last i love the one with the flames looks real nice.
> 
> 
> *


ey slo how you doing. I was busy too. I have no time to finish this collection and I need to start another one. Uhh 
I was sure you will like that lady with flames. She is my sweet. She is on the exhibition now. But Hot place in the living room is ready for her.

The last paints arent so big. They are 20x16".

Whats new with you,homie?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 24 2007, 11:56 AM~8859423
> *Hey honey,
> 
> how you doing! Thats reat you decided to do some drawings. Thats really nice work. You got lovely son. Keep it up man. I saw your pinstriping. You are king. Im still waiting for my brushes. But I will be far away from you. Really good job with cars and your son.
> 
> Thank you for your message and hope we will chech your other drawings.
> *


thanks, cant wait to see what you can do with your brushes! Keep up the great work.....have you ever taken your work to those open artist galleries to try and sell some???


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8859500
> *ey slo how you doing. I was busy too. I have no time to finish this collection and I need to start another one. Uhh
> I was sure you will like that lady with flames. She is my sweet. She is on the exhibition now. But Hot place in the living room is ready for her.
> 
> The last paints arent so big. They are 20x16".
> 
> Whats new with you,homie?
> *


just workin on my big project vero. my chevy getting ready to do some color on it then assemble it ill make sure to get you some pics.. ill get you my email again so i can send ya pics n stuff n i might be ready in a few weeks to let ya know what i would like..


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 24 2007, 12:58 PM~8859443
> *Hey lady,
> 
> thank you! I would like paint more girls and show how important we are in this style
> Thanx for checking
> *



no prob.....i'm always willing to help a fellow female rider :biggrin:


----------



## 303hyna

Iv'e got some art iv'e done I just dont know how to post pics. can anyone help? nothing great but still some art .


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 303hyna_@Sep 26 2007, 01:25 PM~8874628
> *Iv'e got some art iv'e done I just dont know how to post pics. can anyone help? nothing great but still some art .
> *


under the square where you type it says image uploader click that and it allows you to browse through your PC and look for your pics if that stil wont work use a site like photo bucket o upload then link or mailem to me and ill post them up.


----------



## 303hyna

thanks slo
I guess it was my work pc that didn't let me upload



















crappy phone camara but here's some


----------



## slo

coo

tight work im diggin the top one..


----------



## VeronikA

Ey Ey hi to all homies there,

I was not here long time. I got to different style than lowriding is. London is still far away from this style and there is just small group of people who love this style. So I had little break with my lowrider style. But thanx to one homie who awoke meI just post some of my work from last weeks..

Give me time and I will post my new work with stylish lowrider look - aztecans.

I hope you will visit my topic again with your works. Thanx and see you later here


----------



## VeronikA

wsap homie,

how you doing? We didnt see long time. How its going with your cars? 






> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 27 2007, 02:47 AM~8877391
> *coo
> 
> tight work im diggin the top one..
> *


----------



## VeronikA

and here are some worse ones...but nobody is perfect,everyone should show own bad side..it was bad season and no ideas.. :buttkick:


----------



## VeronikA

Hi homie,

how you doing? How far you are with your drawing? Something new? 
How is your son? Some new pics?


----------



## VeronikA

previous post was to LowFairlane


----------



## Guest




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:36 AM~9156340
> *
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 5 2007, 06:17 AM~9156410
> *
> *


sup todd, chicks got talent. and you know she is a hottie :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Nov 5 2007, 05:22 PM~9159809
> *sup todd,  chicks got talent.  and you know she is a hottie  :cheesy:
> *


yeah i see ,i wish i could right my name in a ledgable manner let alone be an artist  ........oh and i did not know she was a hottie, pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*YOU DO GREAT WORK VERONIKA *  



Here's something I did a few weeks ago.......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn sin that looks tite,we got some skilled peeps up on this site keep it up


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 5 2007, 02:32 PM~9159896
> *yeah i see ,i wish i could right my name in a ledgable manner let alone be an artist  ........oh and i did not know she was a hottie, pics please! :biggrin:
> *


its the internet bro, we are all hotties :biggrin: pass that blunt ninja you klling me over here  blueberry son, you know what up.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 5 2007, 06:03 PM~9161770
> *damn sin that looks tite,we got some skilled peeps up on this site keep it up
> *


x1000, i am like you bro if i had to write this instead of typing i wouldnt even know what the hell i was saying.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:Makes me wish I had never stoped. Maybe I will pick it back up!  Looking forward to seeing more of your work...


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Nov 3 2007, 12:00 PM~9145925
> *Hi homie,
> 
> how you doing? How far you are with your drawing? Something new?
> How is your son? Some new pics?
> *



pm sent


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks good.but what happened here? looks like he or she has arthritis


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks good.but what happened here? looks like he or she has arthritis


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks good.but what happened here? looks like he or she has arthritis


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks good.but what happened here? looks like he or she has arthritis


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Nov 7 2007, 07:00 PM~9177451
> *its the internet bro, we are all hotties  :biggrin:     pass that blunt ninja you klling me over here         blueberry son, you know what up.
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Nov 7 2007, 07:02 PM~9177468
> *x1000, i am like you bro if i had to write this instead of typing i wouldnt even know what the hell i was saying.
> *


yeah i can def relate to that! :biggrin: my shit is like chicken scratch......i meant chicken scratch on weed!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 8 2007, 05:57 PM~9185927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9160285
> *YOU DO GREAT WORK VERONIKA
> Here's something I did a few weeks ago.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you just last few weeks I cant paint ...some sentimental season

But you have lovely cars,nice job. POst some more..I think I already saw this sketch anywhere or the car at least

Nice work homie, thank you for that


----------



## VeronikA

> you got a lot of fans here..niceee keep it up and post some more works. I can see your tools on pic. Do you use some other stuff like brushes,airbrush..?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

SHIT GIRL YOU CAN GET DOWN... NO JOKE.. LIKE WHAT I SEE ..
KEEP IT UP ....


----------



## lowmemory

Hope you will kick out some nice lowrider collection before Christmas for LAYITLOW  get into Veronica.

peace


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

what kinda paints do you use? i been wanting to try this... my father used to do paintings and he still has his little kit... i just need to find some canvas's..

on another note, i love the style... especially the first ones with the black backgrounds.


----------



## VeronikA

Ey wsap homies!
Ayay I was not here so long ...
I bough brushes and stuff for pinstriping. And just now I clean up my compressor again. I bough airbrush before ages and first experiments were not what I expect. But its like cooking. First chicken is not enough salty and enough baked. Next week chicken again,more spicy more salty ... other week lovely chicken,husband is happy and cooky gonna get excellent sex for that. I try airbrush after long time but I tried my best. Again and again...other week second step. Now I felt like stupid to have such treasure under thebed without touch so long. 

Today I used canvas to do another step in my mind. I did not use any stencils thats why its not so properly. Have look..its my third experiment like chicken :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 12 2007, 12:50 AM~9205323
> *SHIT GIRL YOU CAN GET DOWN... NO JOKE.. LIKE WHAT I SEE ..
> KEEP IT UP ....
> *


ey I was not here so long and such compliments. Thanx a lot homie.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2007, 03:44 AM~9238232
> *what kinda paints do you use? i been wanting to try this... my father used to do paintings and he still has his little kit... i just need to find some canvas's..
> 
> on another note, i love the style... especially the first ones with the black backgrounds.
> *


I using acrylic colors for everything. For painting by brushes all kinds and airbrush as well. Its the best. Anyway thanx for supports. I apreciate it.


----------



## slo

Lookin good homie.


----------



## VeronikA

Hi homies,

very long time I was not here. But lets start again with some new stuff. Hope you will post some of your art here again. Look forward. Thanks

This was made by Copic markers


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 17 2007, 10:57 AM~8121209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:
> *


VERY NICE, LOVE THIS PICTURE :0


----------



## Droop$

beautiful art! i would love for you to do a dia de los muertos piece! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

This one is not done yet.


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you...it seems everybody love her.. I do too by the way  



> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 6 2008, 01:23 AM~11785415
> *VERY NICE, LOVE THIS PICTURE :0
> *


----------



## VeronikA

quedarse in albis


----------



## ESE CALI

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 22 2007, 12:27 PM~8364149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost finish another piece of collection.There we go.Just put the rest of colors and point up homies lips :cheesy:
> 
> I already posted two pieces from collection.I wasnt sure with colors.But at the end I put red on car and grey homiE dress.I hope no ones of you will be boring but because of the collection look I wanted leave same colors on all work
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> thanx for checking
> *


you got some mad skills...and youre a hottie too!....there has to be a catch!, i bet you cant cook?......keep up the good work!


----------



## ESE CALI

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Dec 5 2007, 11:06 AM~9379694
> *Ey wsap homies!
> Ayay I was not here so long ...
> I bough brushes and stuff for pinstriping. And just now I clean up my compressor again. I bough airbrush before ages and first experiments were not what I expect. But its like cooking. First chicken is not enough salty and enough baked. Next week chicken again,more spicy more salty ... other week lovely chicken,husband is happy and cooky gonna get excellent sex for that. I try airbrush after long time but I tried my best. Again and again...other week second step. Now I felt like stupid to have such treasure under thebed without touch so long.
> 
> Today I used canvas to do another step in my mind. I did not use any stencils thats why its not so properly. Have look..its my third experiment like chicken :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i guess you can cook, disregard!...strong b.o. maybe lol!


----------



## Blanco_Londres

hey mamacita,
i like your art its good stuff,
i guessed you was a cockney girl from you reference of 'darling' in one of your first posts,
why dont you come down to the carnaval del pueblo, first sunday of august at burgess park in elephant and castle, you'll clean up love.........

i got a stall down there selling stuff, share it with you if you want, bang out some latino flava t-shirts, yoiu'll make a killing

pm me chiquita.


----------



## VeronikA

Hi homies, long time no see. 

I got some new stuff..it is not all of them. The rest of them I post later...

Hope all of you homies doing very well...slo, puro, mexicool


----------



## VeronikA

Check out my homies website www.lowmemory.net


----------



## slo

good stuff homie

u been selling your art still?

looks damn good


----------



## bigshod




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 24 2009, 06:22 PM~14570719
> *good stuff homie
> 
> u been selling your art still?
> 
> looks damn good
> *


Eyy Slo, Helloo How you doing? How far are you with your babes? 

Yes I still sell my paints. But more than that I would like to try go over the car meetings with my paints. It´s a summer time and american car meetings are all over here. 

Just yesterday was one of them close to my town. The Final Winner of that meeting was one of my friend with his Buick. SO finally I´ll paint him sitting in that Buick on the 1,2x1,6m canvas.


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

Not done yet. Inspirated by one unknown baby boy from Hawaii









Inspirated by one amazing artist


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 26 2009, 12:10 PM~14585298
> *Eyy Slo, Helloo How you doing? How far are you with your babes?
> 
> Yes I still sell my paints. But more than that I would like to try go over the car meetings with my paints. It´s a summer time and american car meetings are all over here.
> 
> Just yesterday was one of them close to my town. The Final Winner of that meeting was one of my friend with his Buick. SO finally I´ll paint him sitting in that Buick on the 1,2x1,6m canvas.
> 
> *


doing just fine , lots of work and lots of progress ill make sure to get you some pics of them..


----------



## 71_cougar

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 26 2009, 10:27 AM~14585410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14585741
> *doing just fine , lots of work and lots of progress ill make sure to get you some pics of them..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies

:0 NICE ARTWORK :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

I already started with that painting. Should be done by day or two.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 29 2009, 05:58 AM~14612302
> *:0 NICE ARTWORK :biggrin:
> *


Thank you!


----------



## bonez(480)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK , YOUR ART WORK IS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## slo

oh thats sweet how u ddi the cut out , makes it really stand out....


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 28 2009, 11:00 PM~14612324
> *I already started with that painting. Should be done by day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn V this looks good. keep it up


----------



## VeronikA

So I'm done. The paint is already with his new owner. The only change is that my signature is in the registration plate. But I don't have the pics with that.


----------



## VeronikA

yea and the finally the car is different too. Not a buick but Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

looks amazing!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 3 2009, 04:18 AM~14657484
> *yea and the finally the car is different too. Not a buick but Chevy :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 3 2009, 12:44 PM~14657734
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :h5:
> *


Yes let me explain  my friend asked me to paint him with his buick. So I made some new pics of him. But before I started I was looking at some old ones and I choose one of them. I though its his buick but it wasn't. I realized that too late. The car on pic is chevy and the pic was made on one of the meetings. But finally he love that paint so I'm happy too. He put it on the wall in his office.

It happens so :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 3 2009, 11:29 AM~14657570
> *looks amazing!!
> *


----------



## lowmemory

Sweet as honey :yes:


----------



## vaclavjankovsky

ahoj Verco moc pekny, povedlo se vam to, ten pinstriping je taky super


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 4 2009, 12:05 AM~14668031
> *Yes let me explain  my friend asked me to paint him with his buick. So I made some new pics of him. But before I started I was looking at some old ones and I choose one of them. I though its his buick but it wasn't. I realized that too late. The car on pic is chevy and the pic was made on one of the meetings. But finally he love that paint so I'm happy too. He put it on the wall in his office.
> 
> It happens so :biggrin:
> *


well thats good anyhow


im gonna need one to hang in my office as well!

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jun 16 2007, 01:46 PM~8116501
> *DAMN NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 PM~8400459
> *im not much of an artist but here is something i drew in detention at school a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I think the pic and the comment raise a red flag :biggrin:


----------



## mexicool270

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 09:58 AM~14682185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think the pic and the comment raise a red flag :biggrin:
> *


haha damn i posted that shit forever ago.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 3 2009, 05:16 AM~14657482
> *So I'm done. The paint is already with his new owner. The only change is that my signature is in the registration plate. But I don't have the pics with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Work Vero.. I See Low's 63 In the Back Ground


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 22 2007, 02:27 PM~8364149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost finish another piece of collection.There we go.Just put the rest of colors and point up homies lips :cheesy:
> 
> I already posted two pieces from collection.I wasnt sure with colors.But at the end I put red on car and grey homiE dress.I hope no ones of you will be boring but because of the collection look I wanted leave same colors on all work
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> thanx for checking
> *


 :0 :cheesy: Nice work


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2009, 03:10 PM~14933903
> *Nice Work Vero..  I See Low's 63 In the Back Ground
> *


Thank you Loco, I appreciate that.

And yes, Low is my manwe inspire each other in what we doing..  

Thanks


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 1 2009, 05:28 AM~14943919
> *:0  :cheesy:  Nice work
> *


Thank you Dyablito! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 1 2009, 07:29 AM~14945358
> *Thank you Loco, I appreciate that.
> 
> And yes, Low is my manwe inspire each other in what we doing..
> 
> Thanks
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 1 2009, 03:53 PM~14950455
> *by taking off your old clip.....
> *


where u from bro?










the license plate on the pic looks like a europe plate?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 1 2009, 11:13 PM~14950654
> *where u from bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the license plate on the pic looks like a europe plate?
> *


That is Germany


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah i know im from germny too thats why i asked if the new owner of the car comes from germany or europe


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 2 2009, 11:41 AM~14956729
> *yeah i know im from germny too thats why i asked if the new owner of the car comes from germany or europe
> *


Oh, ok then.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 26 2009, 06:27 PM~14585410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

nice work homegirl, lookin good.
i'm sure u could get some god money for this set at a art show.

looks good.

what city u outta


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14974820
> *:0
> 
> nice work homegirl, lookin good.
> i'm sure u could get some god money for this set at a art show.
> 
> looks good.
> 
> what city u outta
> *


X2 
TTT


----------



## bigshod




----------



## peterjm97

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello, I have not been here for ages..there is some new stuff

Thankx for checking


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## slo

sweet work girl...just keep getting better love the two hotrods


----------



## VeronikA

Hey homie, good to see you here! Thank you very much. I was wondering if you will like them or not..i should add the rest of new stuff tonight. The biggest one is not done yet. But will be sweet...

How you doing with the cars? 

Felt in love with the chevrolet C10 1963. My man getting info and looks like we will have other baby in the garage



> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 29 2010, 02:17 AM~17911113
> *sweet work girl...just keep getting better love the two hotrods
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup: nice work in this topic... you got talent


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## unique1987

Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## unique1987

TTT Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## Mr lowrider305

vary nice work homie


----------



## Ant-Wan

:wow:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello! There is the rest of the last paints... thank to all of you for checking my art!! Love you! VeronikA


----------



## VeronikA

Cool stuff but please do not add any other advertise in this topic. Thanx



Veronika



> _Originally posted by unique1987_@Jul 4 2010, 03:29 PM~17957783
> *TTT Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE
> MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST
> 
> FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK
> 
> SHOP # 214.664.0745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VeronikA

Appreciate that homie. Thanx

VeronikA



> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 1 2010, 03:50 AM~17931595
> *:thumbsup: nice work in this topic... you got talent
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE

NICE WORK


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 12 2010, 03:24 AM~18022691
> *Cool stuff but please do not add any other advertise in this topic. Thanx
> Veronika
> *


that idiot been posting that shit everywhere.. dont feel nad. he did my topic too :angry:


----------



## pako

:wave:

any new pixs?


----------



## VeronikA

Hey Homies!!

Long time no see...sorry I have been busy with my new Chevy C10 1963 so the painting had to go away...

But I'm back with some new pics so check it out

Thanksss!


----------



## VeronikA

RatFink by VeronikA


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

Not done yet...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:25 PM~18037623
> *NICE WORK
> *



Thank you!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2010, 10:52 PM~18037847
> *that idiot been posting that shit everywhere.. dont feel nad. he did my topic too  :angry:
> *



Well what to say. I don't mind if somebody post his work here... but it wont be so messy and so many times. That's silly and unavailing


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey homegirl how much u charge for a pic with car and owner!!! pm me


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 16 2011, 04:10 PM~19611064
> *hey homegirl how much u charge for a pic with car and owner!!! pm me
> *



sap homie, it depend on size of the canvas and difficulty. Send me the pics you would like to paint and I tell you the price.... but the basic charge(canvas, paints) starts on 80$ + shipping :biggrin: I don't take this as a business. It just fun to me...


----------



## VeronikA

just need to warm up before painting.. night shift


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

GREAT WORK.... :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 28 2011, 10:48 PM~19724332
> *GREAT WORK.... :thumbsup:
> *



ohh thanks!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8722334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SOME BAD ASS ART VERONIKA... VERY NIIICE... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:16 AM~19724813
> *THAT IS SOME BAD ASS ART VERONIKA... VERY NIIICE... :biggrin:
> *


ooh this one is so old... grrrr but thank you very muchI've still a lot to learn..


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 28 2011, 04:22 PM~19724181
> *just need to warm up before painting.. night shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 29 2011, 12:31 AM~19724898
> *nice
> *


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 24 2009, 03:12 AM~14567927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi homies, long time no see.
> 
> I got some new stuff..it is not all of them. The rest of them I post later...
> 
> Hope all of you homies doing very well...slo, puro, mexicool
> *


I love your style Veronika! Super creative original and clean. And above all youre rockin your own style, mad props!! keep it up gurl :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 29 2011, 12:59 AM~19725118
> *I love your style Veronika! Super creative original and clean. And above all youre rockin your own style, mad props!! keep it up gurl :thumbsup:
> *



Oh wow thanks so much... that's very nice of you people like you very motivate me in my artwork.. I very appreciate that


----------



## VeronikA

Just working on these... few of them should be done during few hours..  thanks for checking feel free to post some of yours..


----------



## VeronikA

First one is finally done.. Shark revenge :biggrin:


----------



## slo




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 29 2011, 08:45 AM~19729346
> *Just working on these... few of them should be done during few hours..  thanks for checking feel free to post some of yours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good, cant wait to see them finished. i like the top one of the girl with glasses


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 29 2011, 07:50 PM~19730631
> *
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 29 2011, 10:15 PM~19731439
> *lookin good, cant wait to see them finished. i like the top one of the girl with glasses
> *


Thank you!!!!!

I'm almost done with them... post them in few moments.. I like that girl too.. 

thanks homie


----------



## VeronikA

Another one is done.. I'm not very happy with the final look.. had a different vision.. but anyway here it is


----------



## VeronikA

Even bad boys are delicate sometimes.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

nice


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19736344
> *nice
> *


----------



## VeronikA

Another one is almost done Snail revenge


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 04:06 AM~19741299
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Finally new canvases arrived this morning wheeeey :biggrin: so happy :rimshot:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 30 2011, 09:22 AM~19736270
> *Even bad boys are delicate sometimes.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this!!!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 31 2011, 07:21 AM~19744056
> *Finally new canvases arrived this morning wheeeey :biggrin: so happy :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaamn mami thats alot of canvases! looks like youre ready to create alot more masterpieces


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by adamsnez_@Aug 21 2007, 11:08 AM~8605987
> *hey, these two are from some other artist. i can't remember his name, but i have a print of one of his works entitled "1981" bboying in Brooklyn.... he's got a great style
> *


sounds like youre thiking of Justin Bua he goes by "BUA". similar style but i culd be wrong


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 6 2007, 09:01 AM~8728941
> *Thats it. My nightmare is done. Im just waiting for meeting with future owner.
> 
> Homies Im little bit fed up of that because of many things. I already know all parts of lowrider bikes which ones I didnt know before at all :worship: good experiences.
> 
> Now I need to jump into new collection. Collection of naked ladies in luxurious underwear with bombs in the backround. Keep checking for the first sketches.
> 
> Thanx
> Veronika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one turned out mazing! nicely done and very close to the reference material while still remaining true to your style. very impressive! im going to have to get you some pics and put you to work gurl!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 3 2009, 03:16 AM~14657482
> *So I'm done. The paint is already with his new owner. The only change is that my signature is in the registration plate. But I don't have the pics with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super sick! your custom work is hella tight :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 31 2011, 05:51 PM~19745449
> *I love this!!!
> *



Ohh thanks Mark


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 31 2011, 05:52 PM~19745470
> *daaamn mami thats alot of canvases! looks like youre ready to create alot more masterpieces
> *



ouyee I had last two only.. so I got to fill my stock again well not masterpieces .. let's say pieces only)


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 31 2011, 06:33 PM~19745784
> *this one turned out mazing! nicely done and very close to the reference material while still remaining true to your style. very impressive! im going to have to get you some pics and put you to work gurl!
> *


 :happysad: mmm Mark thanks a lot.. It's my friend from LA.. we've met in London. But I haven't saw him since I moved back to my country.

I used my old technique at this painting.. so believe me or not I don't like it already but it's very nice to see somebody does


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 31 2011, 01:50 PM~19746745
> *:happysad:  mmm Mark thanks a lot.. It's my friend from LA.. we've met in London. But I haven't saw him since I moved back to my country.
> 
> I used my old technique at this painting.. so believe me or not I don't like it already but it's very nice to see somebody does
> *


O cool, im sure he was hella stoked on how it turned out!! And yea i hear u, although I think youre probably your own worst critic. I usually dont like alot of my own work for various reasons but its always cool to see the things that other people appreciate. keep up the good work gurl!!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 31 2011, 01:25 PM~19746560
> *Ohh thanks Mark
> *


 :thumbsup: keep em comin V!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 31 2011, 08:21 AM~19744056
> *Finally new canvases arrived this morning wheeeey :biggrin: so happy :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still need one!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Jan 31 2011, 07:56 AM~19743965-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Jan 31 2011, 08:21 AM~19744056
> *Finally new canvases arrived this morning wheeeey :biggrin: so happy :rimshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 31 2011, 11:17 PM~19748078
> *O cool, im sure he was hella stoked on how it turned out!! And yea i hear u, although I think youre probably your own worst critic. I usually dont like alot of my own work for various reasons but its always cool to see the things that other people appreciate. keep up the good work gurl!!
> *


Yes he was amazed. And if I remember that well I think I was crying.. :biggrin: it was very emotive handover moment .. 

So I can see you know what I'm talking about .. I just don't like most of my works.. and when they getting older I don't like them even more
I absolutely understand you don't like some of your works too but still you do amazing pieces, Mark


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 1 2011, 04:02 AM~19751287
> *i still need one!
> *


no prob slo :biggrin: for you whatever what about some cute chic and your vagon


----------



## VeronikA

Just working on this one.. I know it looks confusedly and messy :biggrin: but it's just my way:cheesy: there will be a looooots of red color rrrrrr ha ha ha


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:39 AM~19610610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of my favorites I think


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jul 26 2009, 11:17 AM~14585339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the top one with the blue background another one of my favs!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 15 2007, 02:27 PM~8112246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both of these hynas were drawn super well, thighs and curves for days! love that, especially the hyna in the bottom one


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 3 2011, 05:44 PM~19777117
> *this is one of my favorites I think
> *


 :biggrin: I love her too


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 3 2011, 05:48 PM~19777143
> *I love the top one with the blue background another one of my favs!
> *


 Thank you Mark!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 3 2011, 05:49 PM~19777155
> *both of these hynas were drawn super well, thighs and curves for days! love that, especially the hyna in the bottom one
> *


ha ha now I know what size of chick I have to paint for youcool!!!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 3 2011, 02:52 PM~19778918
> *ha ha now I know what size of chick I have to paint for youcool!!!
> *


lol..YUP!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 1 2011, 06:35 AM~19754405
> *no prob slo :biggrin:  for you whatever what about some cute chic and your vagon
> *


 :0 

you got the right idea Vero

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Brand new chicks are in da house :biggrin: let's get started


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:37 PM~19785375
> *:0
> 
> you got the right idea Vero
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: send me some more pics of your vagon


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 4 2011, 12:15 PM~19787213
> *:thumbsup: send me some more pics of your vagon
> *


:yes:


----------



## VeronikA

''Portrait''of cute trike built by Mark Lammi

































Check out bad ass work of Mark Lammi
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574494&st=0

Check out his website
www.marklammi.com


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 7 2011, 06:43 AM~19807031
> *''Portrait''of cute trike built by Mark Lammi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out bad ass work of Mark Lammi
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574494&st=0
> 
> Check out his website
> www.marklammi.com
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: DAAAAAMn V thats suuuuuper tight! youre too much thanks again!! and i love the lil details that low added too!! Thats so bad ass and thanks again for the kind words. The trike was just a simple lil project that i fixed up a bit but that painting is truly a work of art!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 7 2011, 05:34 PM~19808272
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  DAAAAAMn V thats suuuuuper tight! youre too much thanks again!! and i love the lil details that low added too!! Thats so bad ass and thanks again for the kind words. The trike was just a simple lil project that i fixed up a bit but that painting is truly a work of art!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm happy you like it Mark!

Even simple things can turn into the ''mad ones''ha ha ha i love this trike that's why I chose that.. perfect colors, perfect size, model, incredible details.. it was just real fun to do a painting of it..thanks to you!!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 4 2011, 12:07 PM~19787141
> *Brand new chicks are in da house  :biggrin:  let's get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used to draw those figures back when i was still in school

good for practice drawing ral objects..


great job in the trycicle :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 7 2011, 07:43 AM~19807031
> *''Portrait''of cute trike built by Mark Lammi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out bad ass work of Mark Lammi
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574494&st=0
> 
> Check out his website
> www.marklammi.com
> *


That's So Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 8 2011, 12:05 AM~19811247
> *i used to draw those figures back when i was still in school
> 
> good for practice drawing ral objects..
> great job in the trycicle  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I used to done same at school and all of them had my tattoo art all over :biggrin: 

So do you have some new sketches to share? :biggrin: 

Thanks slo!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2011, 03:48 AM~19813760
> *That's So Cool! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 8 2011, 05:20 PM~19820337
> *yeah I used to done same at school and all of them had my tattoo art all over  :biggrin:
> 
> So do you have some new sketches to share? :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks slo!!
> *


have not done many sketches in a long time ive got tons of books ive done over the years, ill send you one so you can have stuff ive done, mostly grafitty. 

all my art for school is done on computer now...


----------



## VeronikA

Snail is finally done too










Rat Finks 

















And my new lady. Can't wait to have her done.. but it take a few days as usual 


















And some sketches just to heat up before painting


----------



## charles85

uffin: uffin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 9 2011, 05:42 AM~19823883
> *have not done many sketches in a long time ive got tons of books ive done over the years, ill send you one so you can have stuff ive done, mostly grafitty.
> 
> all my art for school is done on computer now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Books?? You got your own book?? Wheeey homie that's cool. I would love to see it for sure.

Very cool art.. :thumbsup: I've tried to done some artwork on comp too but I just don't have enough of patience at this area


----------



## DETONATER

Looking good! :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 9 2011, 09:48 PM~19828822
> *Looking good! :h5:
> *


Thanks a lot! :wave:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 9 2011, 01:04 PM~19828000
> *Snail is finally done too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat Finks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new lady. Can't wait to have her done.. but it take a few days as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some sketches just to heat up before painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaamn V these are dope!! i cant wait to see the lady when its done and those sketches are amazing! especially the girl with the cadillac tatts on her booty and the very bottom one too! those are my favs! keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!

This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 12:24 PM~19836264
> *New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!
> 
> This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE ART WORK


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19836061
> *daaaamn V these are dope!! i cant wait to see the lady when its done and those sketches are amazing! especially the girl with the cadillac tatts on her booty and the very bottom one too! those are my favs! keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


Ohh Mark!!! Thank you so much!!!
You always make me feel so good!!! Thanks a lot for support! Your Cadi babe will be out soon tooshe just need more time than the other ones :nicoderm: 

Thanks a lot again!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 11:24 AM~19836264
> *New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!
> 
> This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 10 2011, 07:01 PM~19836477
> *:wow:  NICE ART WORK
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19836939
> *DOPE!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

thats some serious material for foot lovers in OT!!!



J/K whats new veronika ?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 10 2011, 09:47 PM~19837596
> *thats some serious material for foot lovers in OT!!!
> J/K whats new veronika ?
> *


what up homie!!

ha ha yeah are you foot lover too?? :biggrin: ha ha ha

I'm ok.. weather was amazing this week!! But I've heard cold temperatures are coming back again until March. How is in Germany? Did you start work on your ride with your lady? What's the weather? I guess very similar as it is here huh..


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 03:33 PM~19837928
> *what up homie!!
> 
> ha ha yeah are you foot lover too?? :biggrin:  ha ha ha
> 
> I'm ok.. weather was amazing this week!! But I've heard cold temperatures are coming back again until March. How is in Germany? Did you start work on your ride with your lady? What's the weather? I guess very similar as it is here huh..
> *


sure feets are the best part of a women :biggrin: 

we start this weekend and i hope that i can start a buildup topic by next week when i have more time!we are still looking for a name for the car

wheather was pretty good the most days here too but this weeken it will start snowing again from what say saying  :uh: :angry: hope not


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 01:24 PM~19836264
> *New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!
> 
> This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 11 2011, 07:12 PM~19845169
> *sure feets are the best part of a women :biggrin:
> 
> we start this weekend and i hope that i can start a buildup topic by next week when i have more time!we are still looking for a name for the car
> 
> wheather was pretty good the most days here too but this weeken it will start snowing again from what say saying   :uh:  :angry: hope not
> *


so how was the weekend finally?? :biggrin: 

We had pretty cold weather but no snow, lucky

Do you plan to go at Bottrop meeting? It's 17/18 of July http://www.bottropkustomkulture.com/


----------



## lowmemory

:yes:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 13 2011, 03:07 PM~19859166
> *so how was the weekend finally?? :biggrin:
> 
> We had pretty cold weather but no snow, lucky
> 
> Do you plan to go at Bottrop meeting? It's 17/18 of July http://www.bottropkustomkulture.com/
> *



was pretty good weekend! dont know about bottrop at the moment we will see!!

u know if u come over to street mag show in hannover in july i think


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 01:24 PM~19836264
> *New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!
> 
> This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats some nice ass work :0 ,You're artwork is cool too. :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Feb 15 2011, 05:46 AM~19872776
> *Damn thats some nice ass work  :0  ,You're artwork is cool too.  :cheesy:
> *



ha ha thanks homie


----------



## VeronikA

wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/

















not done yet ... but I'm working on it now


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 11:24 AM~19836264
> *New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!
> 
> This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 17 2007, 11:57 AM~8121209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:
> *


That's really nice.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 16 2011, 03:40 PM~19885476
> *wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet ... but I'm working on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It still looks great. Nice job. I might have to bring a few items over so that you and Lukas can hook them up for me. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 16 2011, 04:40 PM~19885476
> *wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 12 2011, 12:29 AM~19843366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this one... big ups


----------



## VeronikA

another busy evening..
just working on Soul Train


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fuck ur boy is one lucky mofo seeing u like this every evening :cheesy: :biggrin: :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 17 2011, 09:25 AM~19890754
> *love this one... big ups
> *


Thanks homie! This one should be done very soon


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2011, 09:20 AM~19890749
> *:boink:
> *



:twak:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 03:29 AM~19888416
> *That's really nice.
> *



ohh thank you Spanky!

This one is soooooo old!! but I still have it


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:29 AM~19843366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic burned my retnas............you captured his likeness very well, and for that, i vomit :barf:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 03:32 AM~19888456
> *It still looks great. Nice job. I might have to bring a few items over so that you and Lukas can hook them up for me. :biggrin:
> *


Thank you! Sure take whatever will fit in your case


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 AM~19892104
> *another busy evening..
> just working on Soul Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: 
I loved watching the old classic Soul Train reruns with my aunts and uncles when I was a kid.
You're very talented; keep up the good work.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 17 2011, 04:46 PM~19892198
> *fuck ur boy is one lucky mofo seeing u like this every evening :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0    :thumbsup:
> *


ha ha ha don't know.. I should ask him


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19892373
> *:thumbsup:
> I loved watching the old classic Soul Train reruns with my aunts and uncles when I was a kid.
> You're very talented; keep up the good work.
> *


Me too. I've seen just few Soul Trains videos yesterday.. and I could not help myself and found one cool pic.. so I will paint that.. But I did sketch only.. I need to finish the other important paintings first..

And thanks for compliments Spanky! You're nice!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 05:04 PM~19892321
> *This pic burned my retnas............you captured his likeness very well, and for that, i vomit  :barf:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 09:34 AM~19892104
> *another busy evening..
> just working on Soul Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOUL TRAIN!!?? I love it! thats awesome great idea V!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 12:00 PM~19892296
> *:twak:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2011, 05:53 PM~19892643
> *:naughty:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 17 2011, 05:32 PM~19892516
> *SOUL TRAIN!!?? I love it! thats awesome great idea V!
> *


THX Mark!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 12:04 PM~19892321
> *This pic burned my retnas............you captured his likeness very well, and for that, i vomit  :barf:
> *


Thanks for letting me know that I'm not your type. whew!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 10 2011, 01:24 PM~19836264
> *New painting for DJ LATIN is out! Big thanks for support and interest in my ARTWORK!!
> 
> This girl will be mad once she get paint on her botty keep checking to see the final LOOK Thanks to all of you for your support and very kind words!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 02:36 PM~19893324
> *Thanks for letting me know that I'm not your type.  whew!
> *


I could still put a flag over your face and bend you over for national pride :naughty: :boink:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 03:05 PM~19893451
> *I could still put a flag over your face and bend you over for national pride  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


True but you can also grow up and stop being an immature kid.  

Time for you to move out of your moms house, get a real job instead of flipping burgers at her restaurant and get an education.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 08:08 PM~19893469
> *True but you can also grow up and stop being an immature kid.
> 
> Time for you to move out of your moms house, get a real job instead of flipping burgers at her restaurant and get an education.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 03:08 PM~19893469
> *True but you can also grow up and stop being an immature kid.
> 
> Time for you to move out of your moms house, get a real job instead of flipping burgers at her restaurant and get an education.
> *


  okay dad LMAO!


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 03:08 PM~19893469
> *True but you can also grow up and stop being an immature kid.
> 
> Time for you to move out of your moms house, get a real job instead of flipping burgers at her restaurant and get an education.
> *


Hey, I was only kidding old man river...........you are pretty good looking for your age (nohomo)......LMAO!


----------



## VeronikA

quick sketch


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 03:57 PM~19894227
> *quick sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's really nice.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 02:08 PM~19893469
> *True but you can also grow up and stop being an immature kid.
> 
> Time for you to move out of your moms house, get a real job instead of flipping burgers at her restaurant and get an education.
> *


whahahahaha




Aye mayne...., I'ma be in H-town in a few weeks.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 04:54 PM~19894196
> *Hey, I was only kidding old man river...........you are pretty good looking for your age (nohomo)......LMAO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:00 PM~19894252
> *whahahahaha
> Aye mayne...., I'ma be in H-town in a few weeks.
> *


you can stay at my house, if my moms says its okay.............


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 04:03 PM~19894275
> *you can stay at my house, if my moms says its okay.............
> *


Lol
I use to live in Nawf Houston(Universal Technical Institute alumni) so I still got places to stay. Thanks tho. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:05 PM~19894293
> *Lol
> I use to live in Nawf Houston(Universal Technical Institute alumni) so I still got places to stay. Thanks tho. :biggrin:
> *


I went there too............... :yessad:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 04:57 PM~19894227
> *quick sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should think about making t-shirts


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19894299
> *I went there too............... :yessad:
> *


01-02 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:05 PM~19894293
> *Lol
> I use to live in Nawf Houston(Universal Technical Institute alumni) so I still got places to stay. Thanks tho. :biggrin:
> *


katrina refugee?


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:08 PM~19894319
> *01-02 :biggrin:
> *


02-03 :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 17 2011, 04:12 PM~19894361-->
> 
> 
> 
> katrina refugee?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 04:08 PM~19894319
> *01-02 :biggrin:
> *


I was living in Iraq when Katrina hit.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:16 PM~19894385
> *I was living in Iraq when Katrina hit.
> *


so you were a refugee when you came back?


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 03:07 PM~19894311
> *you should think about making t-shirts
> *


x2!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:16 PM~19894385
> *I was living in Iraq when Katrina hit.
> *


  

there's a carshow on march 12th if you are here around that weekend.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 02:57 PM~19894227
> *quick sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cute sketch!


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 05:18 PM~19894405
> *
> 
> there's a carshow on march 12th if you are here around that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn spam LMAO!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 05:21 PM~19894441
> *damn spam LMAO!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 04:18 PM~19894400
> *so you were a refugee when you came back?
> *


No..., I live in the Norhtwestern part of Mississippi so my home was good, I got back maybe 2-3 weeks after it happened. It did some damage up this way but not like the coast.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 05:22 PM~19894452
> *No..., I live in the Norhtwestern part of Mississippi so my home was good, I got back maybe 2-3 weeks after it happened. It did some damage up this way but not like the coast.
> *


okay, im still looking for the fuks that broke into my store durring that time......you are absolved :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 04:57 PM~19894227
> *quick sketch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you decide to make shirts, Ill purchase a few......im size extra extra sexay


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 05:23 PM~19894457
> *okay, im still looking for the fuks that broke into my store durring that time......you are absolved  :scrutinize:
> *


Must have been white folks, burgers, fries and onion rings. No tacos nor fried chicken so it wasn't us. :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 05:26 PM~19894478
> *Must have been white folks, burgers, fries and onion rings.  No tacos nor fried chicken so it wasn't us.  :happysad:
> *


you make a good point..........with old age, comes vast wisdom :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jan 16 2011, 08:43 AM~19610616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 17 2011, 10:25 PM~19894473
> *you decide to make shirts, Ill purchase a few......im size extra extra sexay
> *


 :roflmao: rather buy some shirts at supermarket


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 17 2011, 06:07 PM~19894811
> *:roflmao: rather buy some shirts at supermarket
> *


better yet, add an extra on that sexay :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19894242
> *That's really nice.
> *


 :wave: thx


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 17 2011, 10:19 PM~19894415
> *cute sketch!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 04:26 PM~19894478
> *Must have been white folks, burgers, fries and onion rings.  No tacos nor fried chicken so it wasn't us.  :happysad:
> *


i did it.. his sister made me do it..


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 17 2011, 06:45 PM~19895193
> *i did it.. his sister made me do it..
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 09:05 PM~19897073
> *:naughty:
> *


:boink: las nalgas for the cash and food in his moms joint..


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 05:07 PM~19903173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 10:13 PM~19903189
> *
> *



oops hope it's not too much


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19903206
> *oops hope it's not too much
> *


O.G. pix to [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 04:07 PM~19903173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 04:07 PM~19903173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 03:20 PM~19903239
> *O.G. pix to [email protected]
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin: and to me


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 10:20 PM~19903239
> *O.G. pix to [email protected]
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2011, 07:15 AM~19907706
> *x2  :biggrin: and to me
> *


of course to you too :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

Back in stocklet's get it started .. new paintings will be add tonight, hopefuly :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

one of my satisfied friends with his painting in backround indescribable feeling to see own paintings on the walls in the living rooms from the other side of the world


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 19 2011, 01:06 PM~19910551
> *one of my satisfied friends with his painting in backround indescribable feeling to see own paintings on the walls in the living rooms from the other side of the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: Lots of tallent! Looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey veronika! whats going on with the 4 lil paintings with the girl with the fro?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 20 2011, 12:46 AM~19911591
> *hey veronika! whats going on with the 4 lil paintings with the girl with the fro?
> *


they are ready to be ship away to states


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 19 2011, 10:19 PM~19910866
> *:h5: Lots of tallent! Looks great!  :biggrin:
> *


ohh wow thanks homie! I really appreciate that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 19 2011, 12:36 PM~19910080
> *Back in stocklet's get it started .. new paintings will be add tonight, hopefuly :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn i think im in love!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Almost done.. just need to finish the white frame .. and some details .. But I'm fucken tired so I have to leave that for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

nice job.. looks just like latins old ass.. lol


----------



## VeronikA

Almost done too... just need to finish the white frame and backround


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2011, 06:59 PM~19916183
> *nice job.. looks just like latins old ass.. lol
> *



aaaaah cmon homie! Don't vilify my model


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 20 2011, 12:06 PM~19916234
> *aaaaah cmon homie! Don't vilify my model
> *


hes a good friend.. 
lol @ model...:burn:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2011, 07:12 PM~19916266
> *hes a good friend..
> lol @ model...:burn:
> *


I hope so.. don't like this kind of shitting at the others

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 19 2011, 01:36 PM~19910080
> *Back in stocklet's get it started .. new paintings will be add tonight, hopefuly :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 20 2011, 04:05 PM~19915193
> *Damn i think im in love!!!!
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2011, 01:59 PM~19916183
> *nice job.. looks just like latins old ass.. lol
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2011, 02:12 PM~19916266
> *hes a good friend..
> lol @ model...:burn:
> *


had me wear my thong backwards :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 20 2011, 01:48 PM~19916068
> *Almost done.. just need to finish the white frame .. and some details .. But I'm fucken tired so I have to leave that for tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he's hot-t-t! :naughty: 






















oh wait that's me................ :|


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2011, 02:15 AM~19907706
> *x2  :biggrin: and to me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2011, 07:37 PM~19923761
> *he's hot-t-t!  :naughty:
> oh wait that's me................  :|
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 20 2011, 08:22 PM~19916705
> *:wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


olala :wow:


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 16 2011, 05:40 PM~19885476
> *wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet ... but I'm working on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good self portrait. For pencil, be light with it for mistakes and use subtle shading for your details. I have the same trouble myself and these are the things I did to get comfortable with a pencil.


----------



## That 79

......That DJ Latin painting is on point.....even though I have never seen the man.


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Aug 3 2009, 06:16 AM~14657482
> *So I'm done. The paint is already with his new owner. The only change is that my signature is in the registration plate. But I don't have the pics with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These colors are rich! :thumbsup:


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17904697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The sailor, the "Afro Girl" series and the girl with pig tails look really good! :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 17 2007, 01:57 PM~8121209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:
> *



Shipped to USA 21769 Thats a really cool piece..


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 17 2011, 12:46 PM~19892198
> *fuck ur boy is one lucky mofo seeing u like this every evening :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0    :thumbsup:
> *



X2

lucky ass foo ..!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Feb 21 2011, 11:24 PM~19925365
> *Thats a good self portrait. For pencil, be light with it for mistakes and use subtle shading for your details. I have the same trouble myself and these are the things I did to get comfortable with a pencil.
> *


thank you for comment homie.. I know I'm so bad with shading but pencil was always my enemy  if I could I would go straight away with paint but it's too difficult.. the self-portrait is not the best..I rushed and used too small canvas so the body proportions doesn't look very good .. if I could make it bigger it would look much better and maybe I wouldn't do so dark shading.. :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Feb 21 2011, 11:44 PM~19925522
> *......That DJ Latin painting is on point.....even though I have never seen the man.
> *


 :thumbsup: I don't have a right to say if I caught his likeness but it's not too badI'm not sure if I can post his pics .. I should stay tactful :biggrin: and thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Feb 22 2011, 12:42 AM~19926012
> *The sailor, the "Afro Girl" series and the girl with pig tails look really good! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sold  



> _Originally posted by That 79_@Feb 22 2011, 12:40 AM~19925990
> *These colors are rich! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 22 2011, 03:01 AM~19927459
> *Shipped to USA  21769  Thats a really cool piece..
> *



ohhh very old one 

for this size $30.00 shipping, canvas for $5.00


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by That 79+Feb 21 2011, 06:24 PM~19925365-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good self portrait. For pencil, be light with it for mistakes and use subtle shading for your details. I have the same trouble myself and these are the things I did to get comfortable with a pencil.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Feb 22 2011, 01:28 AM~19930034
> *thank you for comment homie.. I know I'm so bad with shading but pencil was always my enemy  if I could I would go straight away with paint but it's too difficult.. the self-portrait is not the best..I rushed and used too small canvas so the body proportions doesn't look very good .. if I could make it bigger it would look much better and maybe I wouldn't do so dark shading.. :uh:
> *



9h is the lightest in the set, Charcoals are the darkest. When using acrylics/tempra paint, semi opaques, dark pencil lines are hard to cover up...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 22 2011, 07:33 AM~19930454
> *9h is the lightest in the set, Charcoals are the darkest.  When using acrylics/tempra paint, semi opaques, dark pencil lines are hard to cover up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know but I love to make final look expressive with the pencil nevertheless I have to put more paint after :cheesy: 

But thanks anyway!!!


----------



## MR.50

> wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: how much shipped to 90717 ca


----------



## lowmemory

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 22 2011, 07:33 AM~19930454
> *9h is the lightest in the set, Charcoals are the darkest.  When using acrylics/tempra paint, semi opaques, dark pencil lines are hard to cover up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: how much shipped to 90717 ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $38.00 shipping only :biggrin: canvas for $10.00
Click to expand...


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Feb 21 2011, 06:44 PM~19925522
> *......That DJ Latin painting is on point.....even though I have never seen the man.
> *


fourth dj, this was at a benefit for Shorty of Shorty's Hydraulics.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2011, 03:54 PM~19931763
> *fourth dj, this was at a benefit for Shorty of Shorty's Hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



niceeeeee homie thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

New canvases just arrived!!!! wheeeee those ones are veeery special :biggrin: very soft and tight :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

LOL Now there wet too.. LOL LOL


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2011, 05:32 PM~19932377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 22 2011, 07:28 PM~19933053
> *LOL Now there wet too.. LOL LOL
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 22 2011, 02:58 PM~19933217
> *
> *


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 22 2011, 03:33 AM~19930454
> *9h is the lightest in the set, Charcoals are the darkest.  When using acrylics/tempra paint, semi opaques, dark pencil lines are hard to cover up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I used to use the Prizmacolor markers for their color gradiant. great for shading, never tried the pencils though.


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 22 2011, 11:29 AM~19932362
> *New canvases just arrived!!!! wheeeee those ones are veeery special :biggrin: very soft and tight :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VeronikA

New projects 











Triptych of seven gangsta chicks  24 inch high


----------



## VeronikA

and paper sketches


----------



## mrchavez

cant wait to see these.. :cheesy:


----------



## wickedboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 12:36 PM~8116994
> *my old bike with some artwork on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh shit you got chuckie on the bike thats a sick ass bike


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 23 2011, 09:48 PM~19942556
> *cant wait to see these.. :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: 

very soon :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Nika will be here this weekend so I'll be taking some pics of her for you to possibly paint for me.  
She's up now so if got any tips how you'd like her to take the pic message her.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 24 2011, 06:33 AM~19947291
> *Nika will be here this weekend so I'll be taking some pics of her for you to possibly paint for me.
> She's up now so if got any tips how you'd like her to take the pic message her.
> *


wow cool idea homie! Nika is pretty girl I will talk to her for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 20 2011, 12:48 PM~19916068
> *Almost done.. just need to finish the white frame .. and some details .. But I'm fucken tired so I have to leave that for tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats some cool shit..


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 16 2011, 03:40 PM~19885476
> *wheeey here it is.. first self-portrait. Not very nice yet but will see how it will looks with paint on :uh: I'm not very good friend with pencil that's why it looks messy and not nice:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:scrutinize: whats going on in here?


----------



## VeronikA

Indian motorcycle project


----------



## lowmemory

... smelling fresh paint here :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2011, 02:22 PM~19950941
> *
> *


si se la meto.. :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2011, 08:25 PM~19950959
> *si se la meto.. :happysad:
> *


copa mu to povidas :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2011, 03:40 PM~19948857
> * thats some cool shit..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 24 2011, 03:58 PM~19951656
> *copa mu to povidas :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: what?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 24 2011, 10:50 PM~19952019
> *:happysad: what?
> *


what means ''si se la meto..'' :ugh:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Feb 24 2011, 01:21 PM~19950453
> *... smelling fresh paint here  :drama:
> *


----------



## MR.50

> Indian motorcycle project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: very nice how do i get one of your art work pm details


----------



## slo

looks like bunch of capitanes invaded this topic.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 25 2011, 10:25 AM~19957813
> *looks like bunch of capitanes invaded this topic.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 25 2011, 03:25 PM~19957813
> *looks like bunch of capitanes invaded this topic.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :angel: 

how you doing slo?


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Feb 24 2011, 12:21 PM~19950453
> *... smelling fresh paint here  :drama:
> *


hey Low thank for adding that striping on the trike painting. that was a nice touch!


----------



## lowmemory

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 25 2011, 06:23 PM~19958904
> *hey Low thank for adding that striping on the trike painting. that was a nice touch!
> *


Sup Mark, I'm glad that you like my lines. She would kill me if I mess up your paint :guns: 




:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Showing Nika your art thread now. :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 25 2011, 08:07 PM~19959579
> *Showing Nika your art thread now. :thumbsup:
> *



perfect!!! Say Hi to her and have a great weekend together !!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 25 2011, 12:18 AM~19956148
> *what means ''si se la meto..'' :ugh:
> *


 :happysad: id hit it..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 25 2011, 11:02 AM~19958411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :angel:
> 
> how you doing slo?
> *


very well

let me know when you free up some time


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2011, 09:03 PM~19959932
> *:happysad: id hit it..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2011, 05:22 AM~19963389
> *very well
> 
> let me know when you free up some time
> *


for you any time :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 02:21 AM~19964487
> *:wow:
> *


:fool2:


----------



## MR.50

hello Veronik A


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 05:48 PM~19965987
> *:fool2:
> 
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 02:35 PM~19967057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats badass :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19967074
> *:wow:  thats badass  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:  thank you!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 02:33 PM~19967043
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 01:35 PM~19967057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: You got another skill is drawing. Keep it up!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 26 2011, 08:59 PM~19967203
> *
> *


so be a good boy then :nono: 


:roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Feb 26 2011, 09:07 PM~19967239
> *:wow:  You got another skill is drawing. Keep it up!!
> *


 :cheesy: thank you! Very kind as usual


----------



## VeronikA

in progress


----------



## MR.50

:wow:
















:ninja: i see u want to fight :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 10:17 PM~19967515
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:  i see u want to fight  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no no not with you my friend


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 04:24 PM~19967550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no no not with you my friend
> *


 :biggrin: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Final look
























:tears: :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 27 2011, 09:24 AM~19971339
> *Final look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> *


Why you Crying it Looks Awesome Girl! I Hope those are Happy Tears or Sad Tears cuz its Sold already and you don't want to let it go :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 06:45 PM~19972355
> *Why you Crying it Looks Awesome Girl! I Hope those are Happy Tears or Sad Tears cuz its Sold already and you don't want to let it go  :happysad:
> *



ohh my dear bratt! You're so nice! Thanks! Well I'm not very happy with the final look.. I see too many mistakes on it..:/ and I took extra time to make it properly but I'm just not happy with that.. and I'm tired too  so just having my art break now  
But thanks a lot for support it came in right time!! :happysad: :happysad:

and it's not sold yet


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 27 2011, 01:50 PM~19972738
> *ohh my dear bratt! You're so nice! Thanks! Well I'm not very happy with the final look.. I see too many mistakes on it..:/ and I took extra time to make it properly but I'm just not happy with that.. and I'm tired too  so just having my art break now
> But thanks a lot for support it came in right time!! :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> and it's not sold yet
> *


Oh Ok I See You are Always Your Toughest Critic I Know How that is lol Well I Really Like All your Art Work You are Very Talented in My Opinion and I Love your Style! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 27 2011, 01:53 PM~19972753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 07:55 PM~19972755
> *Oh Ok I See You are Always Your Toughest Critic I Know How that is lol Well I Really Like All your Art Work You are Very Talented in My Opinion and I Love your Style! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: 
thank you!! You're too good to me Bratt!!  thanks a lot for your kind words! Now I'm going to have my glass of wine and go the bad.. I slept like 5 hours for last 2 days


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Damn.. The two cutest women on LIL in one thread.. :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 01:35 PM~19967057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

> Hello Veronika the indian project looks amazing and time for some time to relax


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 27 2011, 10:32 PM~19973584
> *Damn.. The two cutest women on LIL in one thread..    :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Feb 28 2011, 12:18 AM~19974176
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: thank you Mark!! :cheesy: i will do my best !!


----------



## VeronikA

> Hello Veronika the indian project looks amazing and time for some time to relax
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  yeah I had to turn my wild fantasy off for a while
> 
> will send you more sketches tonight!
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.50

your the best veronika :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 27 2011, 02:53 PM~19972753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 27 2011, 08:24 AM~19971339
> *Final look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 04:00 PM~19967455
> *so be a good boy then :nono:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 04:17 PM~19967515
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:  i see u want to fight  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 02:17 PM~19967515
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ninja:  i see u want to fight  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 PM~19978507
> *  your the best veronika  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 28 2011, 05:26 PM~19982031
> *:happysad:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

almost done finallyit's not one of the best ones but it's done at least...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 02:58 PM~19978927
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 03:07 PM~19978980
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 28 2011, 08:11 PM~19980791
> *:wow:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## lowmemory

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 1 2011, 07:04 PM~19988970
> *almost done finallyit's not one of the best ones but it's done at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice flathead :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 1 2011, 12:04 PM~19988970
> *almost done finallyit's not one of the best ones but it's done at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That came out slick! the detail on the engine looks sick!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 1 2011, 07:46 PM~19989275
> *That came out slick! the detail on the engine looks sick!
> *


Thank you !!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 1 2011, 07:20 PM~19989095
> *Nice flathead  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you for cool advise too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## MISTER STRANGER

*NICE ART WORK!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 1 2011, 01:04 PM~19988970
> *almost done finallyit's not one of the best ones but it's done at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 09:11 PM~19989952
> *:0 :h5:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT...any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> :cheesy:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 03:07 PM~19903173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you finished this one ? :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too old and funny :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 1 2011, 09:54 PM~19990252
> *Did you finished this one ? :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



not yet should I?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 1 2011, 03:11 PM~19990402
> *not yet should I?
> *


 :yes: :yes: How much would something like that cost ? shipped ..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 1 2011, 10:54 PM~19990826
> *:yes:  :yes: How much would something like that cost ? shipped ..
> *


pm sent


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 1 2011, 04:02 PM~19990897
> *pm sent
> *


  Good price :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 1 2011, 11:24 PM~19991057
> * Good price  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

Can't find any other ones. :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 11:25 PM~19991073
> *Can't find any other ones. :nicoderm:
> *


it's okay I'll try to use the one you've sent ..


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 1 2011, 05:27 PM~19991087
> *it's okay I'll try to use the one you've sent ..
> *


That's okay, I'm gonna take more.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19991097
> *That's okay, I'm gonna take more.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## MR.50

> almost done finallyit's not one of the best ones but it's done at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: that looks so good and the detail is badass


----------



## bigshod




----------



## VeronikA

> almost done finallyit's not one of the best ones but it's done at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: that looks so good and the detail is badass
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: thank you!!hope yours will turn up even better
Click to expand...


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2011, 11:54 AM~19931763
> *fourth dj, this was at a benefit for Shorty of Shorty's Hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 22 2011, 01:29 PM~19932362
> *New canvases just arrived!!!! wheeeee those ones are veeery special :biggrin: very soft and tight :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn.....just like that.... :h5:


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 23 2011, 02:36 PM~19941306
> *New projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triptych of seven gangsta chicks  24 inch high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice detail and your profiles are on point here.


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 12:46 AM~19995027
> *:wave: thank you!!hope yours will turn up even better
> *


 :h5: anything u do is going to badass veronika i'll be more then happy :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 2 2011, 01:25 PM~19995908
> *:h5:  anything u do is going to badass veronika  i'll be more then happy  :biggrin:
> *



oh Frank thanks!!!! It's really nice of youI'm just working on one big project .. can't wait to see what you will think.. I'll post some pic later tonight..

And thanks!! I'll do my best on painting for you! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Mar 2 2011, 08:51 AM~19995508
> *Damn.....just like that.... :h5:
> *


oh yeah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RicardoMontalban

:naughty:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Mar 2 2011, 08:54 AM~19995517
> *Nice detail and your profiles are on point here.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks a lot!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Mar 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19996615
> *:naughty:
> *


 :nicoderm: hello sir :roflmao:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19941306
> *New projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triptych of seven gangsta chicks  24 inch high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaamn that triptyc is gonna be bad ass!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 12:04 PM~19996957
> *:nicoderm: hello sir :roflmao:
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 2 2011, 05:17 PM~19997057
> *daaaamn that triptyc is gonna be bad ass!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *



working on it every day thank you Mark!!! Always great to see you here!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 01:38 PM~19997970
> *New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want those three Afro chick paintings in the background so bad.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 2 2011, 09:09 PM~19998455
> *I want those three Afro chick paintings in the background so bad.
> *



it's actually four of them :biggrin: you have to talk to DJ LATIN thenhe is the future owner


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## el peyotero

> New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quotlove it! that one is gonna be awesome! altho arent they all!!??


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 2 2011, 03:09 PM~19998455
> *I want those three Afro chick paintings in the background so bad.
> *


fuck yea.. thems is tight.. just seen those and those aer bad ass..


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 01:38 PM~19997970
> *New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: veronika that is almost higher then u  that is coming out really nice i like it so much :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 02:38 PM~19997970
> *New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2:




























oh, and ur not to hard on the eyes either....


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 20 2011, 01:48 PM~19916068
> *Almost done.. just need to finish the white frame .. and some details .. But I'm fucken tired so I have to leave that for tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink:


----------



## VeronikA

> New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quotlove it! that one is gonna be awesome! altho arent they all!!??
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: ohh Thanks Mark!!!
> 
> I have to say I have a respect to this size of the canvas .. a lil nervous how it's gonna turn out
> 
> Thank you!! Hope you doing great!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 2 2011, 11:46 PM~19999671
> *fuck yea.. thems is tight.. just seen those and those aer bad ass..
> *


I'm glad you like them Louie :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 3 2011, 01:18 AM~20000321
> *:wow:  veronika that is almost higher then u    that is coming out really nice i like it so much  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :angel: thanks Frank! Very kind as usual :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Mar 3 2011, 01:33 AM~20000428
> *:fool2:
> oh, and ur not to hard on the eyes either....
> 
> 
> *



:buttkick: you ugly lil boy get out!! This is not a fancy house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 3 2011, 01:13 AM~20004351
> *I'm glad you like them Louie :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


  im liking the work you do.. im gonna have to see what work i buy from you..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 3 2011, 06:20 PM~20006653
> * im liking the work you do.. im gonna have to see what work i buy from you..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 3 2011, 12:15 PM~20006956
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 3 2011, 01:15 PM~20006956
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> :nicoderm:
> *


  you should itemized them.. post up individual pics of the stuff you still got for sale..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 3 2011, 07:51 PM~20007179
> * you should itemized them.. post up individual pics of the stuff you still got for sale..
> *


I'll have a look what I've left for you :0 


:nicoderm:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 3 2011, 01:53 PM~20007192
> *I'll have a look what I've left for you :0
> :nicoderm:
> *


  let me know..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20007224
> * let me know..
> *



I'll pm you a lil later Louie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui

I want you to draw me wearing this





































Wearing only this


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 3 2011, 02:02 PM~20007265
> *I'll pm you a lil later Louie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 03:07 PM~19903173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 01:38 PM~19997970
> *New project :biggrin: one of my biggest ones almost higher than me hahahha :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20007224
> * let me know..
> *



pm sent


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Mar 3 2011, 11:25 PM~20008681
> *I want you to draw me wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing only this
> *



And I want pink elephant :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 3 2011, 11:32 PM~20008752
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 03:52 AM~20010892
> *Wow Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Bratt!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 4 2011, 12:19 PM~20012941
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Final look and some fresh meat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sorry for gloom


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20015151
> *Final look and some fresh meat :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry for gloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:





Oh......, Nika is movin in! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 4 2011, 08:08 PM~20015164
> *:h5:
> Oh......, Nika is movin in! :cheesy:
> *


YOu kidding!! Wheeee that's perfect!! Wow guys I'm so happy for both of you!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MR.50

> Final look and some fresh meat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry for gloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: Thats really Fanastic Veronika
> :thumbsup: some Fresh meat :nicoderm:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## ghost2009

great art! i like the style


----------



## MR.50

:wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup honey :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: any news from ur car?

we are back from the garage since a few min


----------



## VeronikA

Wheeee hello my dearest!!!
:biggrin: 
Veronika is back from Bike show in Prague!!! It was one of the most amazing weekends this year. Here are some pics I would love to share with you. Sit back and enjoy... I'll reply to all of you after I take a bit of sleepThanks a lot to all of you again!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































and here is Veronika finally at home! Having her favorite hazelnut latte :biggrin: :biggrin: very very tired but happy as hell!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 6 2011, 07:42 PM~20027937
> *sup honey  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao: any news from ur car?
> 
> we are back from the garage since a few min
> *



whut up babe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no news with my truck because I've spent a weekend in Prague at the bike show.. I went there with my paintings!! Amazing weekend! But the weather was so nice. The best time to do some job on the cars.. but I couldn't .. hopefully it will stay like this to the other weekend at least..
I can see you've said ''we'' is that mean your girl been there too?Post some pics if you have some..!!!! That's so cool!!!!!I am happy for you homie! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah i had my girl with me!! she ripped out the rest of the interior and the driver seat! and i start ripping out the trunk carpet and start cleaning the trunk for some paint!

prague looks like a nice weekend u got more pics


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 6 2011, 01:47 PM~20027976
> *Wheeee hello my dearest!!!
> :biggrin:
> Veronika is back from Bike show in Prague!!! It was one of the most amazing weekends this year. Here are some pics I would love to share with you. Sit back and enjoy... I'll reply to all of you after I take a bit of sleepThanks a lot to all of you again!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is Veronika finally at home! Having her favorite hazelnut latte  :biggrin:  :biggrin: very very tired but happy as hell!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Partying during the business :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

thats what it looks like at the moment! i allready ordered some new purple carpet and a billet steering wheel and mirror + some nos parts


----------



## VeronikA

Very good friend and Mr.Creep shop owner


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 6 2011, 02:31 PM~20028173
> *thats what it looks like at the moment! i allready ordered some new purple carpet and a billet steering wheel and mirror + some nos parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those Regal upper door panels?


----------



## VeronikA

Very talented and humble tattoo artist


















TWISTED ROD guys! So great friends and musicians


----------



## littlerascle59

Call me a wimp or whatever but tattoos hurt.


----------



## VeronikA

She's got a wing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 09:17 PM~20028385
> *Call me a wimp or whatever but tattoos hurt.
> *


It's not that bad..


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 6 2011, 03:27 PM~20028439
> *It's not that bad..
> *


You saw my back piece and it's still not done yet.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 6 2011, 08:31 PM~20028173
> *thats what it looks like at the moment! i allready ordered some new purple carpet and a billet steering wheel and mirror + some nos parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow cool!!! YOu did a lot of works! Your girl is sick! I'm super glad she's helping you so much!Very good
I'm so jealous that you could continue on your build :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: say hi to your girl! Big respect :biggrin: I don't know too many girls spending their weekend in garage.. well I don't know any :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 09:28 PM~20028443
> *You saw my back piece and it's still not done yet.
> *



Backs hurts a lot... I know that very well but stillit's not that bad when you really want it and it will mean a lot to you...it's not that hard to handle it


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 08:06 PM~20028061
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DETONATER

WoW! Your art work looks great along side the cars... That must have been a great feeling to see your work out there like that... A+++ Bravo! Bravo! Don't be so hard on your self, I could imagine your work throughout a retro style 50's restaurant. That would be bad ass.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 6 2011, 03:18 PM~20028390
> *She's got a wing :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's HOT!
:cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2011, 05:55 AM~20032330
> *She's HOT!
> :cheesy:
> *


She's very amazing person :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Mar 5 2011, 06:35 AM~20019667
> *great art! i like the style
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you very much homie!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 6 2011, 04:22 PM~20026901
> *:wave:
> *


 :x: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20028521
> *WoW! Your art work looks great along side the cars... That must have been a great feeling to see your work out there like that... A+++ Bravo! Bravo! Don't be so hard on your self, I could imagine your work throughout a retro style 50's restaurant. That would be bad ass.. :biggrin:
> *



Ohh wow Thank you so much for all that!! Well I've had an incredible feeling about it definitelyit was perfect
It was a honor for me to be there with my stuff :biggrin: 

And thank you again!! You're so kind! I really appreciate that! :happysad:


----------



## LSHOPPER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 6 2011, 01:35 PM~20028478
> *Backs hurts a lot... I know that very well but stillit's not that bad when you really want it and it will mean a lot to you...it's not that hard to handle it
> *


hey veronika try putting biofreeze that's very good for your back............


----------



## MR.50

> :wow: those look so amazing veronika can't wait for u to finish my masterpiece


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 2 2011, 04:18 PM~19998527
> *it's actually four of them :biggrin: you have to talk to DJ LATIN thenhe is the future owner
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 4 2011, 03:04 PM~20015151
> *Final look and some fresh meat :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry for gloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## VeronikA

> :wow: those look so amazing veronika can't wait for u to finish my masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh thanks a lot Frank!!
> Just let me to settle down a lil after this mad weekend and I will do my best
> 
> Thank you very much! I'm very happy you like them!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 7 2011, 05:02 PM~20034509
> *:0
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2011, 03:26 PM~20033902
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 7 2011, 07:14 AM~20032823
> *hey veronika try putting biofreeze that's very good for your back............
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowmemory

It was a good weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Mar 8 2011, 06:36 AM~20039422
> *It was a good weekend.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

> that indian project fits right in the picture i told u that was a amazing piece


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Mar 6 2011, 01:59 PM~20028304-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Regal upper door panels?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont know but they are not the right ones because the ones are blue and the interior is grey
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 02:17 PM~20028385
> *Call me a wimp or whatever but tattoos hurt.
> *


tattoos feels great


----------



## VeronikA

tattoos feels great
[/quote]



my man :biggrin: :thumbsup: I'm going to finish my back finally at the end of March wheeeeeeeey


----------



## VeronikA

> that indian project fits right in the picture i told u that was a amazing piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheey I know and I really appreciate your support so muchThank you!!! Hope you will be amazed by your future paintings too :happysad: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 8 2011, 10:22 AM~20041684
> *dont know but they are not the right ones because the ones are blue and the interior is grey
> tattoos feels great
> *


Well the correct uppers aren't that hard to find.  
And............., I have a low pain tolerance. :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 8 2011, 05:38 PM~20042190
> * I have a low pain tolerance. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:  hope Nika is delicate girl then :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 8 2011, 11:50 AM~20042283
> *:biggrin:   hope Nika is delicate girl then :biggrin:
> *


This is a conversation between me and her yesterday. :cheesy: 
*I'm in the green bubble and she's in the white bubble*


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 8 2011, 05:59 PM~20042341
> *This is a conversation between me and her yesterday. :cheesy:
> I'm in the green bubble and she's in the white bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 8 2011, 12:05 PM~20042384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 8 2011, 11:38 AM~20042184
> *wheey I know and I really appreciate your support so muchThank you!!! Hope you will be amazed by your future paintings too :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 9 2011, 04:53 AM~20047242
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika and rascle?

thanks for the site u send me about the vin.

thats what came out:

2 - Manufactured in Canada
G - Manufactured by General Motors
3 - Oldsmobile Division
GM - Cutlass Supreme Brogham Carline Series
1 - Two Door Coupe/Sedan Styles 11,27,37,47,57,97 Body Style
1 - Manual Belts Restraint Codes
Y - 5.0L V8 4bbl engine
1 - Check Digit (See below for details)
H - 1987 model year
2 - Assembled at St. Therese, Quebec or Moraine (T&B), OH
306535 - Sequential Build Number

its a real euro cutlass it means that my carpaper is wrong with the 86 but its even better for me!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 9 2011, 01:03 PM~20051094
> *sup veronika and rascle?
> 
> thanks for the site u send me about the vin.
> 
> thats what came out:
> 
> 2 - Manufactured in Canada
> G - Manufactured by General Motors
> 3 - Oldsmobile Division
> GM - Cutlass Supreme Brogham Carline Series
> 1 - Two Door Coupe/Sedan Styles 11,27,37,47,57,97 Body Style
> 1 - Manual Belts Restraint Codes
> Y - 5.0L V8 4bbl engine
> 1 - Check Digit (See below for details)
> H - 1987 model year
> 2 - Assembled at St. Therese, Quebec or Moraine (T&B), OH
> 306535 - Sequential Build Number
> 
> its a real euro cutlass it means that my carpaper is wrong with the 86 but its even better for me!
> *


:h5:
That's great now change the year in your sig. :biggrin:
I might have some correct 87 euro upper door panels but they're tan colored, the upper door panels you have aren't correct. Since your Cutlass was built in Canada, I wonder if your car's engine is a Oldsmobile 307 or the Chevy 305. Alot of Canadian built Cutlasses came with a the Chevy 305. Also you'd have to order the Canadian Oldsmobile 87 shop manual they're slightly different from the U.S. Oldsmobile shop manuals. Pm me if you see a sticker in your truck and I can decode that for you if you want. It'll tell you what all came with your car originally. 

Sorry for jacking your thread Veronika; just trying to help another Cutlass owner out.


----------



## JuicyJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 10 2011, 01:43 AM~20053805
> *Sorry for jacking your thread Veronika; just trying to help another Cutlass owner out.
> *



It's cool Spanky I'm glad to have you both here no matter what you are talking about


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 10 2011, 01:49 PM~20060127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the top one is suuuper dope!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 10 2011, 10:26 PM~20060960
> *the top one is suuuper dope!!!
> *



YOu're super dope Mark!! And too nice to me as usual!!!  But thanks a lot lot lot!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 10 2011, 02:49 PM~20060127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks very nice.


----------



## hopndropdownunder

your art is hot! i definatley gotta get one for my place


----------



## MR.50

> :wow: very nice veronika can't wait to see it finished


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 6 2011, 03:18 PM~20028390
> *She's got a wing :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol Looks like you had a Blast! Art and Cars can't beat that :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 10 2011, 11:31 PM~20061487
> *your art is hot! i definatley gotta get one for my place
> *



Thanks for pics! I'll do my best :biggrin: and nice trike btw!!!

Thank you very much again!!


----------



## VeronikA

> :wow: very nice veronika can't wait to see it finished
> 
> 
> 
> oh thank you Frank!!But I have to finish yours firstI've started to work on that gangsta one for you yesterday.. if all will go smooth it should be done till sunday :x: :x: :x: hopefully you will like that
> 
> And thank you!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 10 2011, 11:20 PM~20061397
> *That looks very nice.
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 02:26 AM~20062735
> *Lol Looks like you had a Blast! Art and Cars can't beat that  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

yap


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 10 2011, 01:51 PM~20060149
> *It's cool Spanky I'm glad to have you both here no matter what you are talking about
> *


  thanks


----------



## MR.50

> :biggrin:
> :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeahvery soon :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 11 2011, 01:04 PM~20066008
> *  thanks
> *


you're always very welcome


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 11 2011, 06:50 AM~20066168
> *you're always very welcome
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 11 2011, 02:47 PM~20066426
> *:naughty:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

5 more hours work on it and it will be done
Planning some black/red pinstriping in backround too....will see at the end...
I hope it goes the way you like, Frank! :happysad:


----------



## littlerascle59

Dobrý večer!


----------



## VeronikA

Miss Veronique is going out tonight FINALLY!!!!!after 2 weeks hardworking ha ha ha ha ha ha tonight is the night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 12 2011, 02:31 PM~20074076
> *Dobrý večer!
> *


Dobry dobry Spanky


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 12 2011, 08:27 AM~20074061
> *5 more hours work on it and it will be done
> Planning some black/red pinstriping in backround too....will see at the end...
> I hope it goes the way you like, Frank! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 12 2011, 08:27 AM~20074061
> *5 more hours work on it and it will be done
> Planning some black/red pinstriping in backround too....will see at the end...
> I hope it goes the way you like, Frank! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THAT's Coming out really nice veronika


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 12 2011, 06:52 PM~20075154
> *nice
> *


 :cheesy: thx!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 13 2011, 12:07 AM~20076736
> *:wow:  THAT's  Coming out really nice veronika
> *


Almost done, will send you some pics just a lil later
Im very glad you like that


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 more hours work on it and it will be done
> Planning some black/red pinstriping in backround too....will see at the end...
> I hope it goes the way you like, Frank! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: THAT's Coming out really nice veronika
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DONT SEE IT. STOP BLOWING SMOKE UP THIS CHICKS ASS. IT ALL LOOKS LIKE KINDERGARDEN GHETO DRAWINGS :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 13 2011, 01:36 PM~20079803
> *I DONT SEE IT. STOP BLOWING SMOKE UP THIS CHICKS ASS. IT ALL LOOKS LIKE KINDERGARDEN GHETO DRAWINGS :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks for honest opinion homie as usual! :uh: :uh: Just working on Mickey mouse portrait! DON'T forget to check it out later!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

still not done yet... time runs too fast for me  hopefully tomorrow


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 13 2011, 07:36 AM~20079803
> *I DONT SEE IT. STOP BLOWING SMOKE UP THIS CHICKS ASS. IT ALL LOOKS LIKE KINDERGARDEN GHETO DRAWINGS :dunno:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 13 2011, 07:36 AM~20079803
> *I DONT SEE IT. STOP BLOWING SMOKE UP THIS CHICKS ASS. IT ALL LOOKS LIKE KINDERGARDEN GHETO DRAWINGS :dunno:
> *


:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

still need to finish some more details... will be done soon Frank!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 14 2011, 03:11 PM~20089551
> *still need to finish some more details... will be done soon Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

MUAH! My amazing homies!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 14 2011, 10:17 PM~20089590
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :cheesy: thanx!!!!


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 14 2011, 04:11 PM~20089551
> *still need to finish some more details... will be done soon Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 15 2011, 12:55 AM~20090819
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## curbserver78

nice art--- :h5:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

the one with the cap is ur boo right :cheesy:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 14 2011, 03:11 PM~20089551
> *still need to finish some more details... will be done soon Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out nice V! and i love the pinstriping, low does nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Those paintings getting ready to be ship across the world to the new owner! Whee!









Well will see.. need to work on it a lil more.. hope I won't mess it up..:/


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Mar 15 2011, 03:37 PM~20095863
> *nice art--- :h5:
> *


Thank you!!! :cheesy: I like your comparison in your signature :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 15 2011, 03:52 PM~20095972
> *the one with the cap is ur boo right :cheesy:
> *


ha ha ha I guess so :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 15 2011, 10:28 PM~20098659
> *turned out nice V! and i love the pinstriping, low does nice work :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Mark!!!!! :happysad: :happysad: 
Yeah :happysad: he done it very nicely :happysad: thanks a lot!!!  all my works always revive with that


----------



## sic713

i like your style of work.. i know my moms would love something of yours hanging on her wall.. big afro chicks are nice...
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MR.50




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2011, 08:04 PM~20114301
> *i like your style of work.. i know my moms would love something of yours hanging on her wall.. big afro chicks are nice...
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you!say hi to your mama! :biggrin: 

Yeah I can see all of you guys just love those afro chicks! I think I should done more of them


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2011, 11:46 AM~20119914
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 18 2011, 12:13 PM~20119994
> *
> *


Hello Frank!!


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 18 2011, 11:48 AM~20121787
> *Hello Frank!!
> *


Hello Veronika :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 14 2011, 04:11 PM~20089551-->
> 
> 
> 
> still need to finish some more details... will be done soon Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Love It!
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Mar 17 2011, 12:02 PM~20113505
> *Those paintings getting ready to be ship across the world to the new owner! Whee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well will see.. need to work on it a lil more.. hope I won't mess it up..:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 17 2011, 12:02 PM~20113505
> *Those paintings getting ready to be ship across the world to the new owner! Whee!
> 
> Well will see.. need to work on it a lil more.. hope I won't mess it up..:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i got a blue pit named angel.. looks good vero..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 19 2011, 12:23 AM~20124117
> * :wow: Love It!
> :cheesy:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Ahh sweetie! Thank you!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 19 2011, 06:45 PM~20128806
> * i got a blue pit named angel.. looks good vero..
> *


Hey Whut up Louie!
Thant's cool!I've just finished that one.. hope you will like it Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 19 2011, 12:16 AM~20124074
> *Hello Veronika  :wave:  :wave:
> *


So it's done :dunno:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 06:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 coming out very nice veronika :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 06:43 AM~20133260
> *So it's done :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: it looks fanastic veronika


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 05:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I give this one top 10 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 20 2011, 06:43 AM~20133260-->
> 
> 
> 
> So it's done :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 06:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Totally Cool!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 20 2011, 06:29 PM~20134665
> *:0  coming out very nice veronika  :biggrin:
> *


Ohh Thank you Frank so much!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 20 2011, 06:30 PM~20134671
> *:worship:  :worship: it looks fanastic veronika
> *


It's yours!

Ufff you can't even imagine how glad I am that you like it, Frank! :x: :happysad: 

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 20 2011, 07:22 PM~20134965
> *I give this one top 10 :biggrin:
> *


Oh Hello my favoriteThank you it's very nice of you! And I appreciate that a lot!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 09:06 PM~20135453
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Totally Cool!
> *


Hey Bratt! Thanks a lot sweetie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Im off today... don't have any inspiration and motivation for tonighttoo tired


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 17 2011, 10:02 AM~20113505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 09:34 PM~20135599
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 01:37 PM~20135625
> *:tongue:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 02:28 PM~20135562
> *Im off today... don't have any inspiration and motivation for tonighttoo tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! love it


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 05:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight! love it V thats an awesome idea and I love the design on the bandana


----------



## VeronikA

Thanks Mark!!! You motivate me the most!! I'm ''super''happy you like them both


----------



## VeronikA

Cadi project... yaaayy:/


----------



## VeronikA

For sale :roflmao: this shirt include everything: passion, paints, tears, happiness, sweat and my favorite parfume :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

:wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 21 2011, 10:34 PM~20144201
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Hello :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 03:28 PM~20135562
> *Im off today... don't have any inspiration and motivation for tonighttoo tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this one mine?


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 21 2011, 04:24 PM~20144119
> *For sale :roflmao:  this shirt include everything: passion, paints, tears, happiness, sweat and my favorite parfume  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50

> :wow: I LIKE IT VERONIKA


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 21 2011, 02:15 PM~20144039
> *Cadi project... yaaayy:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh there's a CADI in the pic :wow:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 11:43 PM~20133260
> *So it's done :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out great!!
she is badass!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 21 2011, 11:30 PM~20144611
> *Is this one mine?
> *


COuld be Spankybut it's only sketch  


how is Nika btw? DO you have some new pics of both of you already?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 22 2011, 12:01 AM~20144834
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: very expensive piece


----------



## VeronikA

> :wow: I LIKE IT VERONIKA
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank!!! :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 22 2011, 12:13 AM~20144939
> *Oh there's a CADI in the pic :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 22 2011, 04:40 AM~20147561
> *turned out great!!
> she is badass!!!
> *


Thank you!!! Alway great to hear positive reactions!! :cheesy: :cheesy: Thanks a lot!

Still fighting with your bikeIt was easier to sketch only you than the bike :biggrin: I should post some pics at the end of this week..


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 22 2011, 12:51 AM~20148721
> *:wave:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: very expensive piece
> *


 :wow: how expensive we talkin about is it signed by u veronika  :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 22 2011, 12:09 PM~20149529
> *:wow:  how expensive we talkin about is it signed by u veronika    :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hahaha well not signed really but there is a lot of me for sure :roflmao: I've done more than 40 paintings in this shirt  

There is no price FrankI've posted it just for fun


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 06:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  how big is the canvas?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey veronika the felix one is damn nice need one too hahaha!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

btw why u have paint on ur shoulders on the shirt?

how u paint damn loooooool


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 22 2011, 04:57 PM~20151026
> *hey veronika the felix one is damn nice need one too hahaha!
> *


Haha thanks!!!it's pretty small

I would love to do bigger one soonkeep checking


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

nice art


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 22 2011, 04:59 PM~20151041
> *btw why u have paint on ur shoulders on the shirt?
> 
> how u paint damn loooooool
> *


hahahha :roflmao: :roflmao: rather don't ask :roflmao: :roflmao: it's just my special way of paintingmostly I have a paint on my body too..hard to get it off then


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 22 2011, 04:17 PM~20150746
> * how big is the canvas?
> *


like this:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 22 2011, 05:13 PM~20151139
> *nice art
> *


Thank you homie! :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 22 2011, 10:15 AM~20151143
> *hahahha :roflmao:  :roflmao: rather don't ask :roflmao:  :roflmao: it's just my special way of paintingmostly I have a paint on my body too..hard to get it off then
> *


bahahahahaha no problem i can help u to get em off :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
























J/K


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=VeronikA,Mar 22 2011, 10:17 AM~20151156]
like this:  








[/quote]

THANKS FOR THE LOVE VERONIKA, JUST RETURNING SOME LOVE BACK AT YA... LOVE YOUR ART GIRL, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... I WILL MAKE IT A POINT TO SAY WHAT'S UP, US GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 22 2011, 12:50 AM~20148716
> *COuld be Spankybut it's only sketch
> how is Nika btw? DO you have some new pics of both of you already?
> *


 Ona se ma dobře! Máme hodně srandy se šesti fagošama! Neměli jsme moc času na fotky, jelikož jsme zaneprázdněný s něčím jiným! Ha ha ha :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

wtf lol


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 22 2011, 11:15 AM~20151143
> *mostly I have a paint on my body too..hard to get it off then
> *


 :wow: POST PIC'S Veronika


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 22 2011, 11:17 AM~20151156
> *like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 very nice :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 22 2011, 08:24 PM~20152497
> *bahahahahaha no problem i can help u to get em off :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K
> *


I'll call you when I get dirty again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> quote=VeronikA,Mar 22 2011, 10:17 AM~20151156]
> like this:


THANKS FOR THE LOVE VERONIKA, JUST RETURNING SOME LOVE BACK AT YA... LOVE YOUR ART GIRL, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK... I WILL MAKE IT A POINT TO SAY WHAT'S UP, US GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER... LOL... :biggrin:
[/quote]

Don't thank for love LIZ!!I thank you for sharing all that amazing pics and projects! You do amazing job!! 
Thank you for very kind words and supportand yeah that's right us girls need to stick together mainly over here hahhahathanks LIZ!!
I'll keep checking your projects more often for sure!   :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 22 2011, 11:09 PM~20153687
> *Ona se ma dobře! Máme hodně srandy se šesti fagošama! Neměli jsme moc času na fotky, jelikož jsme zaneprázdněný s něčím jiným! Ha ha ha :cheesy:
> *


Hahaha to jsi těm kapitánům pěkně zamotal hlavu teď hahhahaha

Jsem ráda, že Vám to klape a užívate si to pořádně!! Na fotky nespěchejte, naprosto chápu nedostatek času hahhaha


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 22 2011, 11:13 PM~20153715
> *wtf lol
> *


nothing specialThis guy just speaks fluent czech :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Mar 23 2011, 12:16 AM~20154192-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  POST PIC'S Veronika
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I willbut don't laugh :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Mar 23 2011, 12:17 AM~20154207
> *:0  very nice  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Frank :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 21 2011, 03:15 PM~20144039
> *Cadi project... yaaayy:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT... VERRRRRY NIIICE... AND YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL IN THIS PIC. HOMEGIRL... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK VERONIKA... :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 23 2011, 08:14 AM~20159066
> *Hahaha to jsi těm kapitánům pěkně zamotal hlavu teď hahhahaha
> 
> Jsem ráda, že Vám to klape a užívate si to pořádně!! Na fotky nespěchejte, naprosto chápu nedostatek času hahhaha
> *


Ha ha ha, to oni mě motají hlavu! Nika našla certifikát svýho americkýho občanstvý tak si konečně může udělat americký pas! Takže možná se tenhle rok objevý na náštěvě v Čechách zatímco já budu bláznit protože budu muset hlídat fagoše.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 22 2011, 05:13 PM~20153715
> *wtf lol
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.50

> I willbut don't laugh :biggrin: :biggrin:
> OK  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S A BUMP FOR YOU VERONIKA... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 23 2011, 10:09 PM~20162363
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT... VERRRRRY NIIICE... AND YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL IN THIS PIC. HOMEGIRL... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK VERONIKA... :biggrin:
> *


OOOhh thank you sweetie!!!I really appreciate that!! I've just added basic paints on it... I've chose the purple shades so we will see... I should have it done over the weekend for sure.

Thank you for sweet compliment Liz!! You're really cute! Thanks a LOT!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 24 2011, 01:57 AM~20164022
> *Ha ha ha, to oni mě motají hlavu! Nika našla certifikát svýho americkýho občanstvý tak si konečně může udělat americký pas! Takže možná se tenhle rok objevý na náštěvě v Čechách zatímco já budu bláznit protože budu muset hlídat fagoše.
> *


Tak to potom jo Sakra takže nepojedete do Čech spolu???? To je škoda!!! Každopádně doufám, že se setkáme aspoň s Nikou, když už se tu po tak dlouhé době ukáže

A jinak už teď Ti držím pěsti abys měl hoooooodně pevný nervy

A to máš na kolenou slovník, nebo Ti Nika našeptávápíšeš i háčky hahhahah a to je mazec


----------



## VeronikA

> I willbut don't laugh :biggrin: :biggrin:
> OK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: didn't get too dirty yet so I have no pic still :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 24 2011, 09:06 PM~20170476
> *HERE'S A BUMP FOR YOU VERONIKA... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 23 2011, 07:57 PM~20164022
> *Ha ha ha, to oni mě motají hlavu! Nika našla certifikát svýho americkýho občanstvý tak si konečně může udělat americký pas! Takže možná se tenhle rok objevý na náštěvě v Čechách zatímco já budu bláznit protože budu muset hlídat fagoše.
> *


 :uh: quit using google translator..


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 24 2011, 03:59 PM~20170840
> *Tak to potom jo Sakra takže nepojedete do Čech spolu???? To je škoda!!! Každopádně doufám, že se setkáme aspoň s Nikou, když už se tu po tak dlouhé době ukáže
> 
> A jinak už teď Ti držím pěsti abys měl hoooooodně pevný nervy
> 
> A to máš na kolenou slovník, nebo Ti Nika našeptávápíšeš i háčky hahhahah a to je mazec
> *


Doufám že budu mít šanci přijet. A můj telefón má mezinárodní tlačítka takže můžu používat správné slova s hačkama a čárkama.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 24 2011, 04:28 PM~20171021
> *:uh: quit using google translator..
> *


:nono: 
I didn't use the google translator; it's almost impossible to use the google translator to translate English to Czech.


----------



## MR.50

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 21 2011, 04:15 PM~20144039-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cadi project... yaaayy:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Mar 21 2011, 04:24 PM~20144119
> *For sale :roflmao:  this shirt include everything: passion, paints, tears, happiness, sweat and my favorite parfume  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll Bet you could really Sell It thou!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 24 2011, 02:57 PM~20170815
> *OOOhh thank you sweetie!!!I really appreciate that!! I've just added basic paints on it... I've chose the purple shades so we will see... I should have it done over the weekend for sure.
> 
> Thank you for sweet compliment Liz!! You're really cute! Thanks a LOT!!
> *


TOLD YOU US FEMALES GOT TO HAVE EACHOTHERS BACKS... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 24 2011, 10:28 PM~20171021
> *:uh: quit using google translator..
> *


no no he has something much better than google translator his girl is from Czech :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 24 2011, 10:28 PM~20171025
> *Doufám že budu mít šanci přijet. A můj telefón má mezinárodní tlačítka takže můžu používat správné slova s hačkama a čárkama.
> *


 :x: :h5: taky doufám! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 24 2011, 11:13 PM~20171296
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## FOSELONE

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FOSELONE, VeronikA


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2011, 12:25 AM~20171792
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll Bet you could really Sell It thou!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:h5: 
Thank you Bratt!!!!

Well Im not really sure who would really want it but maybe some fetishist could be interested :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 01:07 AM~20172134
> *TOLD YOU US FEMALES GOT TO HAVE EACHOTHERS BACKS... :biggrin:
> *


that's right! :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Mar 25 2011, 06:43 AM~20175690
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FOSELONE, VeronikA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 12:54 AM~20175750
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :h5:
> Thank you Bratt!!!!
> 
> Well Im not really sure who would really want it but maybe some fetishist could be interested :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 12:35 AM~20175640
> *no no he has something much better than google translator his girl is from Czech :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 08:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes got man shoulders :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2011, 01:26 PM~20176419
> *shes got man shoulders :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: of course she has because shes the man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

Blue eye Veronique








:scrutinize:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 11:57 AM~20178490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: of course she has because shes the man :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CORRECTION THE WO-MAN.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 25 2011, 07:20 PM~20178673
> *CORRECTION THE WO-MAN.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 11:59 AM~20178514
> *Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

sup? cant wait to work on the cutty again on sunday


----------



## MR.50

> Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :naughty: :fool2: :worship:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 25 2011, 12:54 AM~20175750-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :h5:
> Thank you Bratt!!!!
> 
> Well Im not really sure who would really want it but maybe some fetishist could be interested :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Sure They Would and I think I Know Who Lol! :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Mar 25 2011, 06:10 AM~20176161
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Speak of the Fetishist Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 26 2011, 10:00 PM~20187016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this in another topic!
> 
> never seen that pic :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


wellyes it's our Impala 63' :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Almost done. One or two more hours of work and it would be done finallySorry Mark it took me ages


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 25 2011, 11:12 PM~20180189
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> sup? cant wait to work on the cutty again on sunday
> *


Enjoy your sunday my friend!!!!Hope you will have beautiful weather! And take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 26 2011, 04:05 AM~20182404-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Sure They Would and I think I Know Who Lol!  :happysad:
> Speak of the Fetishist Lmao! :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I know too :biggrin: :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Mar 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20185229
> *:biggrin:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: :naughty: :fool2: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww come on Frank :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 26 2011, 03:28 PM~20187166
> *wellyes it's our Impala 63'  :biggrin:
> *


i know its your boys impala but i never knew of that pic only all the others from that shooting


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 26 2011, 04:38 PM~20187215
> *Awww come on Frank :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 26 2011, 11:28 PM~20187531
> *i know its your boys impala but i never knew of that pic only all the others from that shooting
> *


I know you know that

This pic shouldn't be here... it's not very artistic  :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 26 2011, 11:31 PM~20187553
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 11:59 AM~20178514
> *Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 26 2011, 05:34 PM~20187567
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 26 2011, 03:34 PM~20187193
> *Enjoy your sunday my friend!!!!Hope you will have beautiful weather! And take some pics :biggrin:
> *



i will same to you

when u plan to work on ur car again?

i shoot some pics tomorrow for sure and i allready loaded all the parts i bought fo the cutty in my daily


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 19 2011, 12:36 PM~19910080
> *Back in stocklet's get it started .. new paintings will be add tonight, hopefuly :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: BOIOIOIOIOIOIOING!!!
Oh my bad I just dropped a 4 ton coil :happysad:


----------



## El Volo

Hey Veronika! I didn't know you had a Layitlow account on here! Good to see you and your work here... Keep up the great work!  :thumbsup:


-Volo-


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 26 2011, 11:39 PM~20187597
> *i will same to you
> 
> when u plan to work on ur car again?
> 
> i shoot some pics tomorrow for sure and i allready  loaded all the parts i bought fo the cutty in my daily
> *


Thank you!

Well we do just a lil works on my truck because all money goes for Monte now. We would like to get Monte back on the road before summer... Just working on Montes dual exhaust now.. so will see...
Good good! ENjoy it and have some work done!! Have a nice Sunday!! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Mar 26 2011, 11:38 PM~20187586
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 27 2011, 12:11 AM~20187810
> *:wow: BOIOIOIOIOIOIOING!!!
> Oh my bad I just dropped a 4 ton coil :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 27 2011, 07:37 AM~20190664
> *Hey Veronika!  I didn't know you had a Layitlow account on here!  Good to see you and your work here... Keep up the great work!   :thumbsup:
> -Volo-
> *


Hey Volo Whut up!!
Thanks for coming here! Well I guess we got to each other over Kid Karachis profile on FacebookLucky

Thank you very much for support here and on Face too! I love your works too Volo!! 

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 27 2011, 10:33 AM~20187561
> *I know you know that
> 
> This pic shouldn't be here... it's not very artistic   :roflmao:
> *


Still it's hot!


----------



## MR.50

:wave: HI Veronika


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Birthday Veronika!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum

:uh: :uh: 



> Cadi project... yaaayy:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/q


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2011, 10:26 AM~20192304
> *Happy Birthday Veronika!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAPPY BIRTHDAY... GOOD THING I GOT MYSELF OUTTA BED... LMAO... SORRY HOMEGIRL, BUT I AM REAL SICK RIGHT NOW, SO HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME AND ENJOY YOUR BIRTHDAY... TTT FOR YOU VERONIKA...
:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you all for sweet pms and wishes!!!!!! I appreciate that and love that!!!!Thank youuuu!!!!!!

My Bday was good but not everything can go as you planned and unfortunately we don't draw our destiny...hope for better days..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2011, 05:26 PM~20192304
> *Happy Birthday Veronika!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Sweetie!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 27 2011, 06:17 PM~20192668
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: thank you homie!  :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 27 2011, 06:41 PM~20192803
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY... GOOD THING I GOT MYSELF OUTTA BED... LMAO... SORRY HOMEGIRL, BUT I AM REAL SICK RIGHT NOW, SO HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME AND ENJOY YOUR BIRTHDAY... TTT FOR YOU VERONIKA...
> :biggrin:
> *


Awww sorry to hear that LIZ!!  hope you will feel better soon!! I hate being sick too...

Thank you so much for wishes Liz! You're sweet!!!

Love you both ladies!! :happysad:


----------



## ESEROB

> Thank you all for sweet pms and wishes!!!!!! I appreciate that and love that!!!!Thank youuuu!!!!!!
> 
> My Bday was good but not everything can go as you planned and unfortunately we don't draw our destiny...hope for better days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

we are back from the garage! and we got a lil work done!

we got all the mouldings out on roof + the headliner 
we got trunk and hood off cleaned the garage and cutty a lil more
testfit the new parts
and start to take the bumpers off


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 27 2011, 04:47 PM~20192021
> *Still it's hot!
> *


Hey Cheyne! Finally I worked a lil more on your sketch.. I had not bigger canvas and didn't want to use small one... it just wouldn't fit there.. so I used two of them... you can leave it united or you can split... it will be only up to you then.. I still need to finish some details there so I get back to you sometime next week


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 27 2011, 05:04 PM~20192149
> *:wave:  HI Veronika
> *


Hi Frankie! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 27 2011, 08:15 PM~20193298
> *we are back from the garage! and we got a lil work done!
> 
> we got all the mouldings out on roof + the headliner
> we got trunk and hood off cleaned the garage and cutty a lil more
> testfit the new parts
> and start to take the bumpers off
> *



Hey homie! 
Wow you guys make a good team together!! That's awesomeIm jealous a lil bit  Keep up a good work!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

whats ur plans for the monte till summer


----------



## hopndropdownunder

hi VeronikA 
happy B'Day!!
the sketch is tight


----------



## MR.50

> Thank you all for sweet pms and wishes!!!!!! I appreciate that and love that!!!!Thank youuuu!!!!!!
> 
> My Bday was good but not everything can go as you planned and unfortunately we don't draw our destiny...hope for better days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Veronika :rimshot:
Click to expand...


----------



## MISTER ED

YES HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 27 2011, 09:19 PM~20193671
> *
> 
> whats ur plans for the monte till summer
> *


  


well need to finish dual exhaust and some lil visual works  .. so just waiting for some parts from states right now.. :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 28 2011, 02:38 AM~20196201
> *hi VeronikA
> happy B'Day!!
> the sketch is tight
> *


Thank you Cheyne!!!

I Get back to you with the final look soon! Thanks for being patient!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 28 2011, 02:53 AM~20196373
> *Happy Birthday Veronika :rimshot:
> *


 :happysad: aww thank you for concert Frank   :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 03:12 AM~20196577
> *YES HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *


Thank you homie :happysad:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

Happy Birthday Veronika! :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 28 2011, 06:26 AM~20198436
> *Happy Birthday Veronika!  :nicoderm:
> *


Thank you! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## MR.50

:wave: :wave: HAPPY BIRTHDAY VERONIKA :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20198436
> *Happy Birthday Veronika!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 Finally 18 yesssssssssssss :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 28 2011, 04:09 PM~20200044
> *:0 Finally 18 yesssssssssssss :happysad:
> *


No no sweet 16 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## louies90

> Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :naughty: :fool2: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> thats hawt yo.
Click to expand...


----------



## LOWASME

Sweet work


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 28 2011, 04:41 PM~20200238
> * thats hawt yo.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 28 2011, 07:42 PM~20201547
> *Sweet work
> *


Awww thank you! :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 28 2011, 09:23 AM~20200133
> *No no sweet 16 :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :0 Sweet pics of a 16 year old = Jail in America... :happysad: I will come back in two years


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 27 2011, 12:58 PM~20193204
> *Thank you all for sweet pms and wishes!!!!!! I appreciate that and love that!!!!Thank youuuu!!!!!!
> 
> My Bday was good but not everything can go as you planned and unfortunately we don't draw our destiny...hope for better days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWWW... THIS IS A AWSOME PIC. VERONIKA, I LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL BOOM BOX... LOL... TOTALLY COOL... AS FOR YOUR B.DAY NOT GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN, GIRL, HARDLY ANYTHING IN LIFE GOES ACCORDING TO PLAN, THE TRICK IS MAKING DO WITH WHAT WE GOT, AND ENJOYING OURSELVES TO THE FULLEST... YOUR DAYS ARE WHAT YOU MAKE OF THEM BABYGIRL, SO DON'T TRIP, ONE GOOD THING ABOUT LIFE, IS IF YOU HAVE A MESSED UP DAY TODAY, YOU GET TO START ALL OVER TOMORROW... LOL... TTT FOR YOU...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 28 2011, 10:25 PM~20202766
> *:0 Sweet pics of a 16 year old = Jail in America... :happysad: I will come back in two years
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
okay I'll be 27 yrs old then :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 28 2011, 11:38 PM~20203355
> *AWWWW... THIS IS A AWSOME PIC. VERONIKA, I LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL BOOM BOX... LOL... TOTALLY COOL... AS FOR YOUR B.DAY NOT GOING ACCORDING TO PLAN, GIRL, HARDLY ANYTHING IN LIFE GOES ACCORDING TO PLAN, THE TRICK IS MAKING DO WITH WHAT WE GOT, AND ENJOYING OURSELVES TO THE FULLEST... YOUR DAYS ARE WHAT YOU MAKE OF THEM BABYGIRL, SO DON'T TRIP, ONE GOOD THING ABOUT LIFE, IS IF YOU HAVE A MESSED UP DAY TODAY, YOU GET TO START ALL OVER TOMORROW... LOL... TTT FOR YOU...
> *


Aww thank you Liz!!!!Im good now and absolutely agree with you! Thanks a lot for kind words! You're sweetheart!

Pm sent


----------



## MR.50

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 28 2011, 10:48 PM~20206993
> *Aww thank you Liz!!!!Im good now and absolutely agree with you! Thanks a lot for kind words! You're sweetheart!
> 
> Pm sent
> *


THANKS VERONIKA, HOPE ALL WORKS OUT FOR YOU... DON'T LET ANYONE OR ANYTHING TAKE YOUR JOY FROM YOU... KEEP PUSHING FORWARD... :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 29 2011, 12:27 PM~20207908
> *:wave:
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 29 2011, 05:04 PM~20209429
> *THANKS VERONIKA, HOPE ALL WORKS OUT FOR YOU... DON'T LET ANYONE OR ANYTHING TAKE YOUR JOY FROM YOU... KEEP PUSHING FORWARD...  :happysad:
> *



Thanks Liz!! I will do my best!! Really appreciate your interest! Wish you guys all the best too not only with business but in private life too!
:happysad: 

:wave:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 26 2011, 03:31 PM~20187179
> *Almost done. One or two more hours of work and it would be done finallySorry Mark it took me ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks amazing V dont be sorry at all! good things come to those who wait


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Mar 29 2011, 08:23 PM~20210853
> *looks amazing V dont be sorry at all! good things come to those who wait
> *


That's truebut still you're one of those who doesn't deserve wait too longhopefully I will send them to you soon!

Thank you very much Mark!! Im very happy you like it!


----------



## VeronikA

Still need to get done the lady angel because this one is just so so old.. the roses are new and their shades should be add very soon :x: :x:


----------



## MR.50

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 29 2011, 02:29 PM~20211303
> *Still need to get done the lady angel because this one is just so so old.. the roses are new and their shades should be add very soon :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW IS THAT UR BACK IM A FAN OF INK IN THE FLESH WOW


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:29 AM~20211303
> *Still need to get done the lady angel because this one is just so so old.. the roses are new and their shades should be add very soon :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will look great once all shaded, you adding any colour?
may i ask what the initials mean top centre?


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> this turned out really good, if i could pick one thing that i think would make it look better (i'm no artist) she needs painted finger nails to match her lips. just a thought still looks good as is though
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks Frank! :cheesy: :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Mar 30 2011, 04:29 AM~20214648
> *WOW  IS  THAT  UR  BACK  IM  A  FAN  OF  INK  IN  THE FLESH  WOW
> *


yeah it's my back. I've met this very good tattoo artist just few months ago and he repairing my all old tattoos now.. I think he's doing great job.. I think I saw your head tatts! WOW


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 30 2011, 05:28 AM~20215305
> *will look great once all shaded, you adding any colour?
> may i ask what the initials mean top centre?
> *


Yeah I will love it too.. can't wait to have it done.. but it's still a long way.. I have to be very patient

No all my tattoos are black/white only... so I would like to keep those ones black/white only too

My life is colorful enough already hahahaha     


Pm sent


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 30 2011, 05:31 AM~20215340
> *this turned out really good, if i could pick one thing that i think would make it look better (i'm no artist) she needs painted finger nails to match her lips. just a thought still looks good as is though
> *


Wow Cheyne maybe you're not the artist but you have definitely good eye! I can imagine that it would look awesome..the only problem is I don't do nails and those kind of details because Im not very good at that.. usually I mess it upso I rather don't do those things

But I definitely love the ideaI might practise thathope you don't expect me to do nails on your portrait :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 28 2011, 11:41 AM~20200238
> * thats hawt yo.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 01:59 PM~20178514
> *Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



wow


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GOOD MORNING MS. VERONIKA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL DAY!!! WEDNESDAY BUMP FOR YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 29 2011, 03:29 PM~20211303
> *Still need to get done the lady angel because this one is just so so old.. the roses are new and their shades should be add very soon :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lower.. :ugh:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 30 2011, 05:20 PM~20215762
> *Wow Cheyne maybe you're not the artist but you have definitely good eye! I can imagine that it would look awesome..the only problem is I don't do nails and those kind of details because Im not very good at that.. usually I mess it upso I rather don't do those things
> 
> But I definitely love the ideaI might practise thathope you don't expect me to do nails on your portrait :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 no nails  that comment made me laugh :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Mar 30 2011, 07:20 PM~20219058
> *:0 no nails   that comment made me laugh  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I promise I'll try to paint you some nails just because it's youbut remember! I don't do that usually :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2011, 06:57 PM~20218862
> *lower.. :ugh:
> *


only blanket-nothing special :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 04:54 PM~20217880
> *GOOD MORNING MS. VERONIKA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A WONDERFUL DAY!!! WEDNESDAY BUMP FOR YOU... :biggrin:
> *


Morning Dear Liz!! I have 11.30 pm right now so my day is over and I can say today was a good day

Thaaaaanksssssss Ladyyyy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2011, 03:33 PM~20217513
> *wow
> *


----------



## VeronikA

Still a lot to do... there is just very basic paint ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Nice Artwork :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 29 2011, 11:06 PM~20215679
> *yeah it's my back. I've met this very good tattoo artist just few months ago and he repairing my all old tattoos now.. I think he's doing great job.. I think I saw your head tatts! WOW
> *


_*WOW HIS DOING A GOOD JOB I LIKE THE CHEVY 63 TOO I ALSO LIKE THE YEAR 63 MY DAD AND MOM WERE BORN IN THAT YEAR AND I ALSO HAVE A 63 CHEVY *_


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Mar 31 2011, 12:14 AM~20221432
> *Nice Artwork  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oohhh thank you!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 31 2011, 12:27 AM~20221538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn hahaha sir you're killing me!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 05:02 AM~20224415
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Mar 31 2011, 04:00 AM~20223748
> *WOW  HIS  DOING  A GOOD  JOB  I  LIKE  THE  CHEVY  63  TOO  I ALSO  LIKE  THE  YEAR  63  MY  DAD  AND  MOM  WERE  BORN  IN  THAT  YEAR AND I  ALSO  HAVE A  63 CHEVY
> *


That Chevy script is all done by him. 

And thanks!!

That's cool your parents are same year like your ride


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 25 2011, 01:59 PM~20178514
> *Blue eye Veronique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


AY DIOS :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MS. VERONIKA, JUST REALIZED WE ARE ON A 8HRS. TIME DIFFERENCE... LOL... BUT HOPE YOUR THURSDAY TURNED OUT GREAT... MAYBE SOMETIME SOON I CAN HAVE YOU PAINT SOMETHING FOR ME, I TOTALLY LOVE YOUR ARTWORK... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GIRLY... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS FOR WHAT YOU DO...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika?

lil update in the garage










i layed out some red carpet under the couch to and bought some table


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## MR.50

:wave:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 30 2011, 10:12 PM~20224906
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2011, 01:37 PM~20225991
> *AY DIOS  :wow:
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 04:44 PM~20227112
> *HEY MS. VERONIKA, JUST REALIZED WE ARE ON A 8HRS. TIME DIFFERENCE... LOL... BUT HOPE YOUR THURSDAY TURNED OUT GREAT... MAYBE SOMETIME SOON I CAN HAVE YOU PAINT SOMETHING FOR ME, I TOTALLY LOVE YOUR ARTWORK... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GIRLY... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS FOR WHAT YOU DO...
> *


Hey Liz!! yeah we have a lil time lagMy day was okay, thank you sweetie!!!!! Hope yours went go too! 
Awww that would be honor for me to do some painting for youOf course I would do something for you! I've done a lot of family portraits and such ..in my stylenothing too realistic but people just loves that and thats why I do that

Thank you Liz so much for beautiful words to my works! It's very motivating!!!! Thank you really you're amazing ladyy!! :biggrin: 

Hope your Friday turned out super cool because it's just FRIDAY finally!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 31 2011, 09:27 PM~20228927
> *sup veronika?
> 
> lil update in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i layed out some red carpet under the couch to and bought some table
> *


hey whut up my friend!!

How you doing! Thanks a lot for nice pic! You have amazing space in your garage! I love the white and high walls there! That's really cool!!! Just missing some nice posters with sexy afro chicks         
And nice couch btw! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 31 2011, 09:55 PM~20229142-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bratt!!!!!!How you doing?!!! YOur B-day is coming!!!!!!!!Wheeeeeeey :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 11:15 PM~20229636
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Frank!!! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gizmoscustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 02:29 AM~20231105
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *




:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 03:56 AM~20234080
> *hey whut up my friend!!
> 
> How you doing! Thanks a lot for nice pic! You have amazing space in your garage! I love the white and high walls there! That's really cool!!! Just missing some nice posters with sexy afro chicks
> And nice couch btw!  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i know i like the high walls too thats why i have painted it white with a red and grey stripe all arround!! right side i still have to finish the stripes  and mount alot more lights on the sidewalls + some airlines and a compressor

i plan to have the half of the garage a 2nd stage with shower,kitchen and chillout zone +dvd etc. and 2 carlifts!

i have my bike on ebay right now and i hope to sell it so i can buy the lifts and all the cutty parts i need at once   and finish the cutty and the garage fast  

i got alot of posters but they will be finished touches when i got everything else done


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 03:53 AM~20234074
> *Hey Liz!! yeah we have a lil time lagMy day was okay, thank you sweetie!!!!! Hope yours went go too!
> Awww that would be honor for me to do some painting for youOf course I would do something for you! I've done a lot of family portraits and such ..in my stylenothing too realistic but people just loves that and thats why I do that
> 
> Thank you Liz so much for beautiful words to my works! It's very motivating!!!! Thank you really you're amazing ladyy!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hope your Friday turned out super cool because it's just FRIDAY finally!! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOMED VERONIKA, I REALLY DO LIKE YOUR STYLE, PRETTY UNIQUE... YOU REALLY ARE SUCH A FREE SPIRIT TOO... I LOVE THAT IN PEOPLE... I AM FREE SPIRITED TOO, EXCEPT IN A I DON'T GIVE A F*CK KINDA WAY... LOL... THE WAY I SEE IT, I DON'T LIVE AND BREATHE TO PLEASE PEOPLE, I LIVE AND BREATHE FOR THOSE I LOVE, AND I AM VERY HIGH ON MY LIST OF PEOPLE I LOVE... LOL... YOU REALLY SHOULD TRY SHOWING YOUR ART... I THINK YOU WOULD DO REAL GOOD MAMA... WELL WHEN I CAN, I WILL FOR SURE HAVE YOU DO WHAT YOU DO BEST... WELL HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY ... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin: well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Once again, Good Stuff! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 1 2011, 01:20 PM~20234439
> *yeah i know i like the high walls too thats why i have painted it white with a red and grey stripe all arround!! right side i still have to finish the stripes  and mount alot more lights on the sidewalls + some airlines and a compressor
> 
> i plan to have the half of the garage a 2nd stage with shower,kitchen and chillout zone +dvd etc. and 2 carlifts!
> 
> i have my bike on ebay right now and i hope to sell it so i can buy the lifts and all the cutty parts i need at once    and finish the cutty and the garage fast
> 
> i got alot of posters but they will be finished touches when i got everything else done
> *


Yeah I definitely love the white walls too... it's good this color will keep your garage interior even just a lil brighter!
Wow sounds like a cool studioIm afraid that it will be very rare to meet you at home thengood luck then hope you will have a chance to done it soon and enjoy that properly

So what bike you have? I actually didn't check if you have a tread about your bike. Do you?

Yeah sure I got it... and agreed! Posters are cherries on the top of that


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 1 2011, 06:26 PM~20236263
> *YOUR WELCOMED VERONIKA, I REALLY DO LIKE YOUR STYLE, PRETTY UNIQUE... YOU REALLY ARE SUCH A FREE SPIRIT TOO... I LOVE THAT IN PEOPLE... I AM FREE SPIRITED TOO, EXCEPT IN A I DON'T GIVE A F*CK KINDA WAY... LOL... THE WAY I SEE IT, I DON'T LIVE AND BREATHE TO PLEASE PEOPLE, I LIVE AND BREATHE FOR THOSE I LOVE, AND I AM VERY HIGH ON MY LIST OF PEOPLE I LOVE... LOL... YOU REALLY SHOULD TRY SHOWING YOUR ART... I THINK YOU WOULD DO REAL GOOD MAMA... WELL WHEN I CAN, I WILL FOR SURE HAVE YOU DO WHAT YOU DO BEST... WELL HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY ... :biggrin:
> *


Ohhh thank you LIZ!!! When I always read your replies I feel like flower which thanks the Sun for helping it to grow so I thank you for very positive comments and support you giving me! I really appreciate that a lot!!!
Definitely agreed about the way of life! I am same way. 

Im not here to take a sh*t from people but to make them who deserve that happy.. whatever way. 

Thanks Liz always feel great to see you here!!!!!!! Hope your day is going alright and wish you amazing weekend with your fam!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 1 2011, 10:11 PM~20237597
> *Once again, Good Stuff! :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



Once again, THANKS A LOT homie!!!Really, I appreciate that! :wave:


----------



## MR.50

> Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin: well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
> Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: THAT'S Looking so Good veronika cant wait to see it finished


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 04:06 PM~20237563
> *Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin:  well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
> Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol I Like the way you Made the Top Pic of the Portrait Come To Life Literally! Looks Great! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 04:06 PM~20237563
> *Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin:  well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
> Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol I Like the way you Made the Top Pic of the Portrait Come To Life Literally! Looks Great! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowmemory

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 1 2011, 03:06 PM~20237563-->
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin:  well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
> Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha thats a nice idea with the painting in front of u lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 03:15 PM~20237615
> *Yeah I definitely love the white walls too... it's good this color will keep your garage interior even just a lil brighter!
> Wow sounds like a cool studioIm afraid that it will be very rare to meet you at home thengood luck then hope you will have a chance to done it soon and enjoy that properly
> 
> So what bike you have? I actually didn't check if you have a tread about your bike. Do you?
> 
> Yeah sure I got it... and agreed! Posters are cherries on the top of that
> *


here are some for u


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=VeronikA,Apr 1 2011, 03:06 PM~20237563]
Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin: well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!


















[/quote]

NOW THAT IS TOO F*CKEN CUTE!!! I LOVE THE FIRST ONE WHERE YOU CAN TELL YOU WAS HAVING FUN... VERY NICE PICX VERONICA... :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 1 2011, 03:31 PM~20237716
> *Ohhh thank you LIZ!!! When I always read your replies I feel like flower which thanks the Sun for helping it to grow so I thank you for very positive comments and support you giving me! I really appreciate that a lot!!!
> Definitely agreed about the way of life! I am same way.
> 
> Im not here to take a sh*t from people but to make them who deserve that happy.. whatever way.
> 
> Thanks Liz always feel great to see you here!!!!!!! Hope your day is going alright and wish you amazing weekend with your fam!!!!!
> *


NO PROBLEM GIRL, I TOLD YOU US GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER...  :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SATURDAY... HAVE FUN MAMA, AND DO AS I DO, LIVE, LAUGH, AND LOVE, IF THAT FAILS, LIVE, PLOT, AND PAYBACK... I LOVE THE FIRST ONE, AND LIVE FOR THE SECOND ONE... HAHAHA PAYBACK IS A BISH...LMAO... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Final look...finally  :uh: funky mama those days runs too fast for me..mmmmmmmm :0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 06:41 AM~20241037
> *Lol I Like the way you Made the Top Pic of the Portrait Come To Life Literally! Looks Great! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Awww thanks Bratt!!!!! I had a lot of fun with that Thank you for checking!! Appreciate that a lot!! How was your BDAY???!!!!!Hope you had a great day and turned to 25 with right leg :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@Apr 2 2011, 10:01 AM~20241330
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 2 2011, 10:24 AM~20241356
> *haha thats a nice idea with the painting in front of u lol
> here are some for u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah it was definitely fun haha Im glad you like it!


And thanks for cool pics! Nice bike!!! Why do you selling it? Because of the money for your baby ride? Isn't it shame? :happysad: 

I've checked your photobucket folder :biggrin: nice tattoo!   and sweet lady


----------



## VeronikA

> quote=VeronikA,Apr 1 2011, 03:06 PM~20237563]
> Almost done.. need to finish hair and dress and backround and... hahaha :biggrin: well yes I just need to finish all detailswill post final look just a lil later
> Thanks to all of you for checking and support!!!!!!


NOW THAT IS TOO F*CKEN CUTE!!! I LOVE THE FIRST ONE WHERE YOU CAN TELL YOU WAS HAVING FUN... VERY NICE PICX VERONICA... :biggrin: 
NO PROBLEM GIRL, I TOLD YOU US GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER...  :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SATURDAY... HAVE FUN MAMA, AND DO AS I DO, LIVE, LAUGH, AND LOVE, IF THAT FAILS, LIVE, PLOT, AND PAYBACK... I LOVE THE FIRST ONE, AND LIVE FOR THE SECOND ONE... HAHAHA PAYBACK IS A BISH...LMAO... :biggrin:
[/quote]


Awwww Liz!!!! Thank you! You've made me so happy as usual!!! You know how to warm my heart!
Yeah I had really lot of fun on the first pic

And thanks a lot I had a great saturday. I was stuck in the kitchen because of family lunch but it was so cool I cooked a lot of nice italian food and enjoyed it a lot. It was a good day!

Your saturday is still not over yet so hope you having a very nice day too my dear!!!

Thanks for all!!!!!!!!!!Sweetie!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 2 2011, 02:43 PM~20243095
> *Awww thanks Bratt!!!!! I had a lot of fun with that Thank you for checking!! Appreciate that a lot!! How was your BDAY???!!!!!Hope you had a great day and turned to 25 with right leg :biggrin:
> *


It was Good I had to work late, but me and my Brother went to go see the Movie Hop it was Good so cute lol and Today my family took me out to lunch for Sushi Yummy and Tonight me and my Brother are going to see Janet Jackson in Concert with some Friends Yay! Hope you had a Great Saturday too  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 2 2011, 01:48 PM~20243122
> *Yeah it was definitely fun haha Im glad you like it!
> And thanks for cool pics! Nice bike!!! Why do you selling it? Because of the money for your baby ride? Isn't it shame? :happysad:
> 
> I've checked your photobucket folder :biggrin: nice tattoo!     and sweet lady
> *


first thing is i want a harley so bad and 2nd thing is that i can finish my cutty pretty fast that way and have one thing finished instead of having a few projects!

im annoyed from having nothing finished :happysad: so first cutty
then i buy a harley again later in 2 years or earlyer  we will see


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Final look...finally  :uh: funky mama those days runs too fast for me..mmmmmmmm :0


*LOVE IT!!!*




> NOW THAT IS TOO F*CKEN CUTE!!! I LOVE THE FIRST ONE WHERE YOU CAN TELL YOU WAS HAVING FUN... VERY NICE PICX VERONICA... :biggrin:
> NO PROBLEM GIRL, I TOLD YOU US GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER...  :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SATURDAY... HAVE FUN MAMA, AND DO AS I DO, LIVE, LAUGH, AND LOVE, IF THAT FAILS, LIVE, PLOT, AND PAYBACK... I LOVE THE FIRST ONE, AND LIVE FOR THE SECOND ONE... HAHAHA PAYBACK IS A BISH...LMAO... :biggrin:


Awwww Liz!!!! Thank you! You've made me so happy as usual!!! You know how to warm my heart!
Yeah I had really lot of fun on the first pic

And thanks a lot I had a great saturday. I was stuck in the kitchen because of family lunch but it was so cool I cooked a lot of nice italian food and enjoyed it a lot. It was a good day!

Your saturday is still not over yet so hope you having a very nice day too my dear!!!

Thanks for all!!!!!!!!!!Sweetie!
[/quote]

OOOO ALL THAT STUCK IN THIS LIL BRAIN WAS ITALIAN HOME MADE COOKING... YUMMM YUMMMMMY... I BET IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WITH YOUR FAMILY... TODAY I SLEPT, LIKE EVERY SATURDAY... AFTER THAT CLEANED, AND GOT READY TO GO TO SHOP OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST IS WORKING ON JUST CLOWNING... CAN'T POST PICX, BUT MAYBE TOMORROW WHEN I GO TO THE SHOP AGAIN, I WILL PM YOU PICX... LOL... SINCE YOU ARE COOL... :biggrin: I JUST CAN'T POST THEM TILL AFTER IT HAS IT'S FOTO SHOOT... :happysad: WELL HAPPY TO SEE YOU HAD A GREAT SATURDAY, I LIVE FOR MY FAMILY GET TOGETHERS... MAYBE ONE DAY YOU CAN SHARE RECIPES WITH ME OF HOMEMADE YUMMMY ITALIAN FOOD... I AM SOOO JEALOUS NOW... HAHAHA... WELL MUCH LOVE TO YOU GIRLY... HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 2 2011, 02:41 PM~20243078
> *Final look...finally   :uh: funky mama those days runs too fast for me..mmmmmmmm :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Totally Awesome! Love Her Lips! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 09:41 PM~20243386
> *It was Good I had to work late, but me and my Brother went to go see the Movie Hop it was Good so cute lol and Today my family took me out to lunch for Sushi Yummy and Tonight me and my Brother are going to see Janet Jackson in Concert with some Friends Yay! Hope you had a Great Saturday too  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Aaaaaah you've been at work??? Come on girl! Who is your boss?? I have to talk to him :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    hahaha just kidding

At least it sounds like you had a great day and that's important!! Im very glad you've enjoyed all that!

Thanks I have to say I have a nice weekend off and doing my things... finally

Enjoy the rest of the weekend and pm back with the details please :biggrin:   

Take care sweetie!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 2 2011, 10:16 PM~20243486
> *first thing is i want a harley so bad and 2nd thing is that i can finish my cutty pretty fast that way and have one thing finished instead of having a few projects!
> 
> im annoyed from having nothing finished  :happysad: so first cutty
> then i buy a harley again later in 2 years or earlyer    we will see
> *


Absolutely understand

And I know your situation so well... I have a very similar one.. 

SO good luck hope you will sell you bike for good money then!
  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> *LOVE IT!!!*
> Awwww Liz!!!! Thank you! You've made me so happy as usual!!! You know how to warm my heart!
> Yeah I had really lot of fun on the first pic
> 
> And thanks a lot I had a great saturday. I was stuck in the kitchen because of family lunch but it was so cool I cooked a lot of nice italian food and enjoyed it a lot. It was a good day!
> 
> Your saturday is still not over yet so hope you having a very nice day too my dear!!!
> 
> Thanks for all!!!!!!!!!!Sweetie!


OOOO ALL THAT STUCK IN THIS LIL BRAIN WAS ITALIAN HOME MADE COOKING... YUMMM YUMMMMMY... I BET IT WAS FUN HANGING OUT WITH YOUR FAMILY... TODAY I SLEPT, LIKE EVERY SATURDAY... AFTER THAT CLEANED, AND GOT READY TO GO TO SHOP OUR AIRBRUSH ARTIST IS WORKING ON JUST CLOWNING... CAN'T POST PICX, BUT MAYBE TOMORROW WHEN I GO TO THE SHOP AGAIN, I WILL PM YOU PICX... LOL... SINCE YOU ARE COOL... :biggrin: I JUST CAN'T POST THEM TILL AFTER IT HAS IT'S FOTO SHOOT... :happysad: WELL HAPPY TO SEE YOU HAD A GREAT SATURDAY, I LIVE FOR MY FAMILY GET TOGETHERS... MAYBE ONE DAY YOU CAN SHARE RECIPES WITH ME OF HOMEMADE YUMMMY ITALIAN FOOD... I AM SOOO JEALOUS NOW... HAHAHA... WELL MUCH LOVE TO YOU GIRLY... HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY...
[/quote]


Thank you!!!!

Yeaaah it was super truper yummy stuff My brother called me this morning if I have something left from yesterday hahhahahahahha he just can't get enough of anything hahahahaha
We had definitely good time together!

Awww cool Liz! Can't wait to see some fresh pics wowowowowow!! I really appreciate thatawww Im so excited
I will definitely translate some of my italian recipes! You will love it! Italian cuisine is not difficult it's only all about the right ingredientsI might send you my secret recipe for fantastic yummy yummy chocolate cake too! This cake has more fame in my area than my paintings actually hahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   

Thanks a lot Liz for stopping by!!! Wish you amazing Sunday too!!! We have finally very sunny day! The weather turned so cool!!

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2011, 05:34 AM~20245808
> *Totally Awesome! Love Her Lips! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thank you Bratt!!!!!!! Im very happy you like her! Yeah the lips are cool I wish I have those too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Apr 3 2011, 07:47 AM~20246575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 3 2011, 02:30 AM~20246684
> *Absolutely understand
> 
> And I know your situation so well... I have a very similar one..
> 
> SO good luck hope you will sell you bike for good money then!
> :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## MR.50

> Final look...finally  :uh: funky mama those days runs too fast for me..mmmmmmmm :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Veronika thats outstanding cant wait to see more of your work
> :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> Final look...finally  :uh: funky mama those days runs too fast for me..mmmmmmmm :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Veronika thats outstanding cant wait to see more of your work
> :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh thanks Frank!! I appreciate that!
> 
> Im working on another 4 right now.. will see I try to post some more later.
> 
> Thank you!!!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee 

Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha


----------



## MR.50

> Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee
> 
> Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 3 2011, 09:39 AM~20247636
> *Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee
> 
> Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU LOOK TOTALLY AWSOME... I CAN TELL YOU HAD FUN GIRL... OH AND THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH FOR WHAT YOU ARE DOING FOR ME VERONIKA, BEST SURPRIZE EVER... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU MAMA... YOU HAVE A FRIEND FOR LIFE... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee
> 
> Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 06:07 PM~20248028
> *YOU LOOK TOTALLY AWSOME... I CAN TELL YOU HAD FUN GIRL... OH AND THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH FOR WHAT YOU ARE DOING FOR ME VERONIKA, BEST SURPRIZE EVER... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU MAMA... YOU HAVE A FRIEND FOR LIFE... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you LIZ!!!! Yeah I had a lot of fun today! I love my baby truck! It's my weak point

You're so very welcome Liz! Let's wait how it will turn outI love that pic! You and your lil girl looks gorgeous there!
Much love and respects to you my dear too!!!! Have a beautiful rest of the Sunday! My Sunday is over already


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Apr 3 2011, 06:47 PM~20246575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Turned out great a big well done !!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 3 2011, 01:58 PM~20248865
> *Thank you LIZ!!!! Yeah I had a lot of fun today! I love my baby truck! It's my weak point
> 
> You're so very welcome Liz! Let's wait how it will turn outI love that pic! You and your lil girl looks gorgeous there!
> Much love and respects to you my dear too!!!! Have a beautiful rest of the Sunday! My Sunday is over already
> *


I KNOW IN MY HEART IT WILL COME OUT BEAUTIFUL... THANK YOU A MILLION FOR THE BEAUTIFUL GESTURE... YOU LEFT ME IN SHOCK... :biggrin: I FEEL SOOOO HONORED YOU WOULD TAKE TIME TO DO ME THE HONOR OF SURPRIZING ME... I CAN NEVER THANK YOU ENOUGH... YOU ARE AWSOME...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 3 2011, 10:39 AM~20247636
> *Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee
> 
> Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB

> Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee
> 
> Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 3 2011, 09:14 PM~20248956
> *Turned out great a big well done !!!!
> *


Awwwww thank you Cheyne!!!!!!!!!! I really appreciate that!!! :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 4 2011, 12:54 AM~20249993
> *I KNOW IN MY HEART IT WILL COME OUT BEAUTIFUL... THANK YOU A MILLION FOR THE BEAUTIFUL GESTURE... YOU LEFT ME IN SHOCK... :biggrin:  I FEEL SOOOO HONORED YOU WOULD TAKE TIME TO DO ME THE HONOR OF SURPRIZING ME... I CAN NEVER THANK YOU ENOUGH... YOU ARE AWSOME...
> *



Awww you're too sweet!!!

I can't express how great I feel that I have a chance to make you this happy! Seriously!

I am the one who is very honored Liz!

Thank you so much!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2011, 01:05 AM~20250069
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Bratt!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> Awwwww Veronika saved a lil more time for her baby truck today yuppeeeee
> 
> Today was a very good day! ......and now Im back home so back to painting again hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.50

Good Morning Veronika :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 4 2011, 12:12 PM~20253468
> *Good Morning Veronika :wave:  :wave:
> *



Morning Frank!! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY SWEETIE I KNOW IT'S LATE OVER THERE BUT I AM GONNA PM YOU THE PICS OF THE CAR THAT IS BEING AIRBRUSHED, I KNOW YOU WILL LOVE OUR FRIENDS WORK... LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OK... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY VERONIKA, GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE PICS I SHARED WITH YOU... I CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS CAR IS DONE SO I CAN POST ALL THE PICS. I HAVE... :biggrin: WELL HERE GOES MY TUESDAY LIL BUMP... HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY... :biggrin: LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS GIRL...


----------



## VeronikA

In progress


----------



## VeronikA

It should be done in another two color shades: brown and green. Different girls but same desing... will see how it will turn out hno:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 02:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice  do you never tried to use an airbush?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 5 2011, 09:04 PM~20266024
> *real nice   do you never tried to use an airbush?
> *


I did... hundred times haha :biggrin: :biggrin: and I rather got back to my old ugly brush 

I have my airbrush kit with a ton of dust on..I guess it's just not my cup of teaI keep deep respect to people who knows how to use airbrush and have enough patience...

And thank you!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 5 2011, 05:59 PM~20264764
> *HEY VERONIKA, GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE PICS I SHARED WITH YOU... I CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS CAR IS DONE SO I CAN POST ALL THE PICS. I HAVE... :biggrin: WELL HERE GOES MY TUESDAY LIL BUMP... HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY... :biggrin:  LOVE AND RESPECT ALWAYS GIRL...
> *


I did a lot! I would love to be there in your shop in person and see all that progress. That would be amazing!

Thank you very much for sharing Liz!!!!! I really appreciate that!!!

My day was very cool!!! And it's almost over again Hope you will have a very nice day too my dear!!

Thanks for Tuesday bump sweetie!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 5 2011, 03:48 AM~20260587
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 4 2011, 03:01 PM~20254171
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 6 2011, 07:37 AM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


much talent , much respect, much love!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fuck i want that painting


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 02:51 PM~20266309
> *I did a lot! I would love to be there in your shop in person and see all that progress. That would be amazing!
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing Liz!!!!! I really appreciate that!!!
> 
> My day was very cool!!! And it's almost over again Hope you will have a very nice day too my dear!!
> 
> Thanks for Tuesday bump sweetie!! :biggrin:
> *



i wanna see that airbrush work too :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=VeronikA,Apr 5 2011, 01:37 PM~20265848]
In progress
















[/quote]

:wow: I TOTALLY LOVE IT!!! IT CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL VERONIKA, GREAT WORK GIRL, AND I LOVE THE COLORS... :biggrin: YOU LOOK AMAZING...  




> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 02:51 PM~20266309
> *I did a lot! I would love to be there in your shop in person and see all that progress. That would be amazing!
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing Liz!!!!! I really appreciate that!!!
> 
> My day was very cool!!! And it's almost over again Hope you will have a very nice day too my dear!!
> 
> Thanks for Tuesday bump sweetie!! :biggrin:
> *


AWWW... THANK YOU SWEETIE... I AM GLAD YOU LIKED THE PICS... TOP SECRET YOU KNOW... LOL...  SO IF THEY ASK YOU DIDN'T SEE NOTHING... LOL... :biggrin: I KNOW YOU WOULD LOVE SEEING ALL THE DETAIL AND TRICKS OF THE TRADE... I AM LEARNING ALLOT... TOO BAD, I WILL NEVER APPLY IT, OR PUT IT TO USE... HAHAHAHA WELL I AM GLAD YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY HUN, TAKE CARE AND SEE YOU TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 02:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: amazing veronika :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 5 2011, 10:35 PM~20266617
> *much talent , much respect, much love!
> *


Aww Thank you Cheyne!!!! YOu're sweet! Thanks!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 5 2011, 10:48 PM~20266736-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> i wanna see that airbrush work too :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no and no :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I actually don't know what are talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Apr 5 2011, 10:46 PM~20266722
> *fuck i want that painting
> *


It's not done yet... it will be collection of three maybe four pieces.. every canvas will have a different color.. 
The blue one is booked already. But you might like the other colors..
I still owe you more pics of that Felix painting :biggrin: I try to take some tonight..


----------



## VeronikA

> quote=VeronikA,Apr 5 2011, 01:37 PM~20265848]
> In progress


 :wow: I TOTALLY LOVE IT!!! IT CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL VERONIKA, GREAT WORK GIRL, AND I LOVE THE COLORS... :biggrin: YOU LOOK AMAZING...  
AWWW... THANK YOU SWEETIE... I AM GLAD YOU LIKED THE PICS... TOP SECRET YOU KNOW... LOL...  SO IF THEY ASK YOU DIDN'T SEE NOTHING... LOL... :biggrin: I KNOW YOU WOULD LOVE SEEING ALL THE DETAIL AND TRICKS OF THE TRADE... I AM LEARNING ALLOT... TOO BAD, I WILL NEVER APPLY IT, OR PUT IT TO USE... HAHAHAHA WELL I AM GLAD YOU HAD A WONDERFUL DAY HUN, TAKE CARE AND SEE YOU TOMORROW... :biggrin:
[/quote]

Aww Liz thank you dear!!! It's still not done.. this one takes a lot of time. But I have to finish that as soon as possible. It took me ages already :biggrin: can't wait to send you yours

Thanks for compliment darling!!!!!

I definitely love it and Im sure I won't be the only one! Definitely say big Ciao to your Airbrush Master :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Top secret? What secret? I haven't seen anything and Im actually not very sure what we are talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 6 2011, 04:48 AM~20270268
> *:wow:  amazing veronika  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Frank!!!!! :cheesy: Always nice to see you here!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 11:01 PM~20270929
> *No no and no :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I actually don't know what are talking about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> It's not done yet... it will be collection of three maybe four pieces.. every canvas will have a different color..
> The blue one is booked already. But you might like the other colors..
> I still owe you more pics of that Felix painting :biggrin: I try to take some tonight..
> *



ahh fuck i totaly forgot about the stickers! pm me ur adress so i can send em


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 6 2011, 01:58 PM~20272301
> *ahh fuck i totaly forgot about the stickers! pm me ur adress so i can send em
> *


Don't worry it's okay! I've forgot it too... if you don't rush I will send you that Felix painting next week with some extra bonus


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 01:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin tight as fuck V! love the idea and colorsZ!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Aww Liz thank you dear!!! It's still not done.. this one takes a lot of time. But I have to finish that as soon as possible. It took me ages already :biggrin: can't wait to send you yours

Thanks for compliment darling!!!!!

I definitely love it and Im sure I won't be the only one! Definitely say big Ciao to your Airbrush Master :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Top secret? What secret? I haven't seen anything and Im actually not very sure what we are talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


OH DAMN... YOU ARE AS GOOD AS I AM... SO WHAT WHERE WE TALKING ABOUT??? LOL... OH YEAH YOUR PAINTING.... :biggrin: IT IS BEAUTIFUL...  :biggrin: WELL MAMA, HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY... :cheesy: TALK TO YOU LATER...


----------



## VeronikA

> Aww Liz thank you dear!!! It's still not done.. this one takes a lot of time. But I have to finish that as soon as possible. It took me ages already :biggrin: can't wait to send you yours
> 
> Thanks for compliment darling!!!!!
> 
> I definitely love it and Im sure I won't be the only one! Definitely say big Ciao to your Airbrush Master :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Top secret? What secret? I haven't seen anything and Im actually not very sure what we are talking about :biggrin: :biggrin:


OH DAMN... YOU ARE AS GOOD AS I AM... SO WHAT WHERE WE TALKING ABOUT??? LOL... OH YEAH YOUR PAINTING.... :biggrin: IT IS BEAUTIFUL...  :biggrin: WELL MAMA, HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY... :cheesy: TALK TO YOU LATER...
[/quote]

Haha good one!!! :biggrin:

Sorry Im a lil busy tonight with paitings.. and Im pretty dirty too haha so I don't want touch my white laptop with those dirty hands too much   :biggrin: 
I get back to you tomorrow with some fresh newshave a beautiful day dear Liz and take care!! 

Thanks for coming sweetie!!!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 6 2011, 04:48 PM~20273403
> *thats lookin tight as fuck V! love the idea and colorsZ!
> *


Awwww you know how to thrill me  Im super happy you like that Mark! Hope I'll be able to send all of them soon!
THANK YOU very much!!!


----------



## MR.50

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> OH DAMN... YOU ARE AS GOOD AS I AM... SO WHAT WHERE WE TALKING ABOUT??? LOL... OH YEAH YOUR PAINTING.... :biggrin: IT IS BEAUTIFUL...  :biggrin: WELL MAMA, HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY... :cheesy: TALK TO YOU LATER...


Haha good one!!! :biggrin:

Sorry Im a lil busy tonight with paitings.. and Im pretty dirty too haha so I don't want touch my white laptop with those dirty hands too much   :biggrin: 
I get back to you tomorrow with some fresh newshave a beautiful day dear Liz and take care!! 

Thanks for coming sweetie!!!!! :biggrin: :happysad:
[/quote]

SOUNDS GOOD GIRL, MAKE SURE TO GET YOUR REST TOO OK... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE DIFFERENT COLORS YOU WILL BE DOING TO THE PAINTINGS... :biggrin: SEE YA TOMORROW ... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 12:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 7 2011, 12:50 AM~20276475
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> Haha good one!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry Im a lil busy tonight with paitings.. and Im pretty dirty too haha so I don't want touch my white laptop with those dirty hands too much   :biggrin:
> I get back to you tomorrow with some fresh newshave a beautiful day dear Liz and take care!!
> 
> Thanks for coming sweetie!!!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


SOUNDS GOOD GIRL, MAKE SURE TO GET YOUR REST TOO OK... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE DIFFERENT COLORS YOU WILL BE DOING TO THE PAINTINGS... :biggrin: SEE YA TOMORROW ... :biggrin:
[/quote]


I've finished the brown one yesterday so once I get back home I'll try to post some pics for sureand the portrait of two sweetest cookies is almost done too!! :biggrin:  

Thank you LIZ!!!! It's always big heart beat for me to see you here   :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 7 2011, 04:04 AM~20278816
> *Keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


Wheey thanks homie!!!!I appreciate it!!


----------



## ESEROB

:inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: :inout:


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin: Hope u Have a Great Day Veronika


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> SOUNDS GOOD GIRL, MAKE SURE TO GET YOUR REST TOO OK... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE DIFFERENT COLORS YOU WILL BE DOING TO THE PAINTINGS... :biggrin: SEE YA TOMORROW ... :biggrin:


I've finished the brown one yesterday so once I get back home I'll try to post some pics for sureand the portrait of two sweetest cookies is almost done too!! :biggrin:  

Thank you LIZ!!!! It's always big heart beat for me to see you here   :biggrin: 
[/quote]

HEY SWEETIE... GOT THE RECIPE, OOOOOOH MY GOD!!! THAT CHOCOLATE CAKE LOOKS SOOOO DELICIOUS!!! THEN THE STAWBERRIES... WOW... I WILL TRY TOO MAKE THAT CAKE THIS WEEKEND, IF I DO, I WILL TAKE PICS... TOTALLY LOVE CHOCOLATE... :biggrin: THANK YOU VERONIKA DEAR FOR TAKING THE TIME TO SHARE SUCH WONDERFUL RECIPE... :biggrin: AS FOR THE BROWN WOW CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK THAT ONE OUT... :wow: AND YOU KNOW I AM EXCITED ABOUT THE PORTRAIT... :biggrin: :h5: :run: :run: :rimshot: WELL YOU KNOW I WILL SWING BY LATER HUN SO CATCH YOU IN A WHILE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS YOUR FRIEND LIZ...


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 02:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats fucking awesome.. price?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 02:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG I LOVE IT WOW!!!!  :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Apr 7 2011, 06:16 AM~20280096
> *:inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:  :inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 7 2011, 12:18 PM~20280848
> *:biggrin:  Hope u Have a Great Day Veronika
> *


Hi Frank!! Thank you! I had a nice day but pretty busy!

Thanks for coming :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> I've finished the brown one yesterday so once I get back home I'll try to post some pics for sureand the portrait of two sweetest cookies is almost done too!! :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you LIZ!!!! It's always big heart beat for me to see you here   :biggrin:


HEY SWEETIE... GOT THE RECIPE, OOOOOOH MY GOD!!! THAT CHOCOLATE CAKE LOOKS SOOOO DELICIOUS!!! THEN THE STAWBERRIES... WOW... I WILL TRY TOO MAKE THAT CAKE THIS WEEKEND, IF I DO, I WILL TAKE PICS... TOTALLY LOVE CHOCOLATE... :biggrin: THANK YOU VERONIKA DEAR FOR TAKING THE TIME TO SHARE SUCH WONDERFUL RECIPE... :biggrin: AS FOR THE BROWN WOW CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK THAT ONE OUT... :wow: AND YOU KNOW I AM EXCITED ABOUT THE PORTRAIT... :biggrin: :h5: :run: :run: :rimshot: WELL YOU KNOW I WILL SWING BY LATER HUN SO CATCH YOU IN A WHILE... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS YOUR FRIEND LIZ...
[/quote]


Hey Liz!!!! That's coooool!!! Im crazy happy you love it!! Can't wait to hear from you how you enjoyed it!!
I love chocolate too.. But Im like crazy for chocolate!! And believe me only this cake can fulfill my chocolate needs hahahahaha
You're very welcome Liz! It was hella fun to convert all weights haha  

I get back to you soon! Having another busy day at work sucks..

WISH you wonderful Friday sweetie!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 7 2011, 10:37 PM~20284758
> * thats fucking awesome.. price?
> *


pm sent


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2011, 12:31 AM~20285470
> *OMG I LOVE IT WOW!!!!  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you sweetie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 5 2011, 01:37 PM~20265848
> *In progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its looking good so far girl! Reminds me of one i did 











keep up the good work


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 07:12 AM~20288895
> *Its looking good so far girl! Reminds me of one i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work
> *



wow much respect homie!! That looks awesome!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 07:12 AM~20288895
> *Its looking good so far girl! Reminds me of one i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work
> *



so what technique you do use? Feel free to post more of your works!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 12:17 AM~20288903
> *wow much respect homie!! That looks awesome!! Thanks for sharing!!
> *


thank you, and likewise. i really enjoyed looking at ur work. do u sell any of ur pieces?


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 12:18 AM~20288906
> *so what technique you do use? Feel free to post more of your works!
> *


I actually like to do some basic outlines in pencil right on the canvas, and mark out the colors i want. then i start with my outlines. i only use acrylics for the most part! keep up the good work! i'll have to take more pics of some work, i dont usually :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 07:19 AM~20288907
> *thank you, and likewise. i really enjoyed looking at ur work. do u sell any of ur pieces?
> *


You're very welcome!

I thank you too and really appreciate that!


Pm sent


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 07:21 AM~20288913
> *I actually like to do some basic outlines in pencil right on the canvas,  and mark out the colors i want. then i start with my outlines. i only use acrylics for the most part! keep up the good work! i'll have to take more pics of some work, i dont usually  :happysad:
> *


Nice! I do use only acrylics too.. would love to use oil one day too.. but it's different level already  Maybe one day

You really should take some pics of your art. If you want as I mentioned it feel free to post some of them here. I will protect you if some stupid hater will hang around here


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 01:49 AM~20289106
> *Nice! I do use only acrylics too.. would love to use oil one day too.. but it's different level already  Maybe one day
> 
> You really should take some pics of your art. If you want as I mentioned it feel free to post some of them here. I will protect you if some stupid hater will hang around here
> *


haha one of these days i will dig up some more and post some so u can see some LA style are from me. And there's alot of haters in LA so dont u worry about me  i went through ur whole topic and im glad to see u can take criticism on ur work. keep it up, and dont be afraid to tackle some oil pieces! I'll keep up on ur work!

btw PM replied


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 08:55 AM~20289115
> *haha one of these days i will dig up some more and post some so u can see some LA style are from me. And there's alot of haters in LA so dont u worry about me   i went through ur whole topic and im glad to see u can take criticism on ur work. keep it up, and dont be afraid to tackle some oil pieces! I'll keep up on ur work!
> 
> btw PM replied
> *



Cool! Can't wait to see some of them!

Yeah I believe that.. I've met few here on LIL and just have no word to comment their silly entertainment.. so wish you good luck in that ocean full of sharks anyway

Well to be honest I've never said I like some of my works(I shouldn't even say that in public hahahaha).. always see to many mistakes and when Im done I would change everything.. thanks to very positive people who comes here to my topic I do keep what Im doing..

Thanks a lot for nice words and support! And don't forget Im waiting for some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 03:48 AM~20289254
> *Cool! Can't wait to see some of them!
> 
> Yeah I believe that.. I've met few here on LIL and just have no word to comment their silly entertainment.. so wish you good luck in that ocean full of sharks anyway
> 
> Well to be honest I've never said I like some of my works(I shouldn't even say that in public hahahaha).. always see to many mistakes and when Im done I would change everything.. thanks to very positive people who comes here to my topic I do keep what Im doing..
> 
> Thanks a lot for nice words and support! And don't forget Im waiting for some pics! :biggrin:
> *


There's alotta sharks in the water but those sharks are never doing anything but talkin  and don't worry about mistakes in your art, I honestly think michelangelo would have changed something in the sistine chapel! As long as ur improving, keep doing ur thing! And i'll have pics for u soon hopefully. Like u, most of my art I do for others


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 12:12 AM~20288895
> *Its looking good so far girl! Reminds me of one i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work
> *


thats dope!


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 01:11 AM~20288885
> *pm sent
> *


sold


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 8 2011, 11:49 AM~20291954
> *thats dope!
> *


Thanks homie. U do the blown glass right?! That shit right there is art!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WOW... THAT SH*T RIGHT THERE IS AWSOME!!! IT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS SIDE BY SIDE, LIKE SOUL MATES IN ART... THE PAINTINGS THAT IS... LOL... I LOVE THE PIC HOMEBOYS SHARED VERONIKA... TOTALLY AWSOME... :biggrin: NEXT TO YOURS HUH??? :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MAMA...


----------



## VeronikA

Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 03:24 PM~20293454
> *Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SIMPLEY PUT THEY ARE ALL AWSOME VERONIKA!!! GREAT WORK GIRL... YOU REALLY DO NEED TO GET YOUR REST SWEETY DON'T WANT YOU GETTING SICK... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, I LOVE THESE LAST ONES BIG TIME... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU GIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 02:32 PM~20293069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... THAT SH*T RIGHT THERE IS AWSOME!!! IT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS SIDE BY SIDE, LIKE SOUL MATES IN ART... THE PAINTINGS THAT IS... LOL... I LOVE THE PIC HOMEBOYS SHARED VERONIKA... TOTALLY AWSOME...  :biggrin:  NEXT TO YOURS HUH??? :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MAMA...
> *


Thanks for the words Liz. I was tellin her we should trade! Clown boy for clown girl :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 06:19 PM~20291747
> *There's alotta sharks in the water but those sharks are never doing anything but talkin  and don't worry about mistakes in your art, I honestly think michelangelo would have changed something in the sistine chapel! As long as ur improving, keep doing ur thing! And i'll have pics for u soon hopefully. Like u, most of my art I do for others
> *


That's right!
haha well Im sure Michelangelo had a similar feelings as I do but this guy was from different world totally.. if he would say he doesn't like something in that chapel I would kick himI was there two times and I had my mouth like this :0 :0 :0 but I know what you mean and definitely appreciate your support and kind words!!
I am really glad I had a chance to meet somebody with same way of thinking!! Much respect homie!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 07:11 PM~20292105
> *Thanks homie. U do the blown glass right?! That shit right there is art!! :nicoderm:
> *


Yes he does!!! He is bad ass artist and amazing person at the same time :biggrin: !!!  Check out his work right over here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=457530&st=0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 09:32 PM~20293069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... THAT SH*T RIGHT THERE IS AWSOME!!! IT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS SIDE BY SIDE, LIKE SOUL MATES IN ART... THE PAINTINGS THAT IS... LOL... I LOVE THE PIC HOMEBOYS SHARED VERONIKA... TOTALLY AWSOME...  :biggrin:  NEXT TO YOURS HUH??? :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MAMA...
> *



Hey Liz!! Nice to see you sweetie! Thanks a lot for cute comment! This guy is doing really fine art! I feel pretty shy to have my work just right next to his.. :happysad: :happysad:  

Thank you for coming Liz!!! Hope you have a nice day!! I have 1.30 am over here hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 10:28 PM~20293481
> *SIMPLEY PUT THEY ARE ALL AWSOME VERONIKA!!! GREAT WORK GIRL... YOU REALLY DO NEED TO GET YOUR REST SWEETY DON'T WANT YOU GETTING SICK... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, I LOVE THESE LAST ONES BIG TIME... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU GIRL... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you LIZ!! You're always so nice!! I really appreciate that!!!! Can't wait to send you yours my dear! :biggrin: 
Thank you very much again!!!!


----------



## MR.50

> Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: VERY AMAZING I REALLY LIKE THESE WAY TOO GO VERONIKA
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 03:24 PM~20293454
> *Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that nice!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 9 2011, 09:24 AM~20293454
> *Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome set!!!
are they being split or going to the one home!
very talented and creative!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fuck veronika i dont have all the space for these paintings in my room!! but i would love to have em all arrrrrrrrrrrrrrg damnit

stop painting that nice :angry: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: VERY AMAZING I REALLY LIKE THESE WAY TOO GO VERONIKA
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheey Frank thanks a lot!!! Im glad you like them! :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 9 2011, 01:02 AM~20294451
> *Damn that nice!!! Keep up the good work
> *


 :thumbsup: thank you very much!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 9 2011, 03:37 AM~20295464
> *awesome set!!!
> are they being split or going to the one home!
> very talented and creative!!!    :biggrin:
> *


Hi Cheyne!! Unfortunately they will be split... it would be nice keep them together but then I couldn't satisfy all people who like them.. maybe next time

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 9 2011, 09:33 AM~20296267
> *fuck veronika i dont have all the space for these paintings in my room!! but i would love to have em all arrrrrrrrrrrrrrg damnit
> 
> stop painting that nice :angry:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



haha you're funny!!thank you Im really happy you like them so much!! I appreciate that homie!

Don't worry I have smaller ones for you! They don't need so much space but they are cool too I thinkI hope you will like them!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 8 2011, 04:24 PM~20293454-->
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG They are Gorgeous Veronika! I Love Them All! :cheesy: :biggrin:  Do you have a Facebook? :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 8 2011, 04:28 PM~20293481
> *SIMPLEY PUT THEY ARE ALL AWSOME VERONIKA!!! GREAT WORK GIRL... YOU REALLY DO NEED TO GET YOUR REST SWEETY DON'T WANT YOU GETTING SICK... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, I LOVE THESE LAST ONES BIG TIME... MUCH LOVE FOR YOU GIRL... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 04:35 PM~20293897
> *I am really glad I had a chance to meet somebody with same way of thinking!! Much respect homie!
> *


Likewise girl!  morning bump!


----------



## VeronikA

Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh


hno: hno:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2011, 10:59 AM~20296341
> *OMG They are Gorgeous Veronika! I Love Them All!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Do you have a Facebook? :happysad:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Ohh thanks Bratt!!! Yeah I have a Facebook  I'll pm you details

Thanks a lot for comment!! I really appreciate that!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 9 2011, 12:29 PM~20297837
> *Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2011, 06:45 PM~20297922
> *LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



awwwwwww thanks Bratt!! Im hella nervous what will Liz think about that  :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 9 2011, 01:29 PM~20298142
> *awwwwwww thanks Bratt!! Im hella nervous what will Liz think about that   :0  :0
> *


She's Hibernating I'm Sure. Facebook Her maybe that will wake her up I'm Excited to see her Reaction Too!  :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> Thanks for the words Liz. I was tellin her we should trade! Clown boy for clown girl :biggrin:


I THINK THEY WOULD LOOK BETTER IF THEY WERE SOLD AS A PAIR, AND WENT TO A HAPPY HOME TOGETHER... AND HOPEFULLY THEY WILL NEVER BE DIVORCED...LOL... 50/50 CHANCE THEY WOULD IN THIS GENERATION...LOL... BUT THEY DO LOOK AWSOME TOGETHER HOMIE...





> Thank you LIZ!! You're always so nice!! I really appreciate that!!!! Can't wait to send you yours my dear! :biggrin:
> Thank you very much again!!!!


GIRL I AM SOO HONORED... I AM AT A LOST FOR WORDS... :biggrin: 


quote=VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:29 AM~20297837]
Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh
hno: hno: 








[/quote]

GIRL YOU ARE TOOOOOO AWSOME, I AM HONORED AND THANKFUL YOU WOULD DO THIS FOR ME... THANK YOU SOOO VERRRRY MUCH VERONIKA... MY GEANNIE, AND SISTER TOTALLY LOVE IT TOO... CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW IT OFF... THANK YOU FOR BEING SOOO AMAZING TO ME... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:h5: You are awsome! Great Job!


----------



## MR.50

> Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh
> hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE VERONIKA


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAD TO SWING BY AND THANK YOU AGAIN... I TOTALLY LOVE THE PAINTING!!! YOU HAVE MADE ME SOOO VERRRRY HAPPY TODAY... THANKS HUN... I NEED TO FIND A WAY TO THANK YOU, GIVE ME SOME TIME MAMA, I WILL FIND A PERFECT LIL GIFT FOR YOU... :biggrin:  I KNOW I DON'T HAVE TOO, BUT IT WOULD MEAN ALLOT FOR ME TO RETURN THE SAME JOY YOU HAVE SHARED WITH ME... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS MAMA...


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 04:29 AM~20297837
> *Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favourites... big ups


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2011, 07:52 PM~20298255
> *She's Hibernating I'm Sure. Facebook Her maybe that will wake her up I'm Excited to see her Reaction Too!  :cheesy:
> *



Ay sorry too late thanks for letting her knowthat's really sweet Bratt!!!Thank you very much for support!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> I THINK THEY WOULD LOOK BETTER IF THEY WERE SOLD AS A PAIR, AND WENT TO A HAPPY HOME TOGETHER... AND HOPEFULLY THEY WILL NEVER BE DIVORCED...LOL... 50/50 CHANCE THEY WOULD IN THIS GENERATION...LOL... BUT THEY DO LOOK AWSOME TOGETHER HOMIE...
> GIRL I AM SOO HONORED... I AM AT A LOST FOR WORDS... :biggrin:
> quote=VeronikA,Apr 9 2011, 11:29 AM~20297837]
> Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh
> hno: hno:


GIRL YOU ARE TOOOOOO AWSOME, I AM HONORED AND THANKFUL YOU WOULD DO THIS FOR ME... THANK YOU SOOO VERRRRY MUCH VERONIKA... MY GEANNIE, AND SISTER TOTALLY LOVE IT TOO... CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW IT OFF... THANK YOU FOR BEING SOOO AMAZING TO ME... :biggrin: 
[/quote]

Awwwww Liz!! YOu have no idea how happy I am to see you like that so much! You're so very welcome my dear!!! Really you've made my day so nice just thanks to those comments!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 10:01 PM~20298751
> *:h5: You are awsome! Great Job!
> *


Awww thank you so much homie :happysad: :happysad: thank you for coming and nice words!! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> Ok here is the fresh portrait of someone who is very very very very amazing and special person  Yaaayychh
> hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE VERONIKA
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank! You're very nice! Really appreciate support in my both topics! Hope that painting which is on the way will make you happy too :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 10 2011, 02:36 AM~20300020
> *HAD TO SWING BY AND THANK YOU AGAIN... I TOTALLY LOVE THE PAINTING!!! YOU HAVE MADE ME SOOO VERRRRY HAPPY TODAY... THANKS HUN... I NEED TO FIND A WAY TO THANK YOU, GIVE ME SOME TIME MAMA, I WILL FIND A PERFECT LIL GIFT FOR YOU... :biggrin:   I KNOW I DON'T HAVE TOO, BUT IT WOULD MEAN ALLOT FOR ME TO RETURN THE SAME JOY YOU HAVE SHARED WITH ME... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS MAMA...
> *


MY DEAR LIZ!!! You already thanked me and I don't really need anything else! Your happiness and smile on your face is all I wanted!And I got it! So I think we've satisfied each other very well sweetie!

And btw I had finally chance to see your facebook pics!!! Damn mama you are hottie!!! My god you look gorgeous!! I love all your pics! Yaaaayyy sssssss very hot my dear!!!!    

Much love to you too Liz!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 10 2011, 10:37 AM~20302271
> *one of my favourites... big ups
> *


Ohh Im really happy then! 
Thanks a lot!! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 06:37 AM~20302377
> *Ay sorry too late thanks for letting her knowthat's really sweet Bratt!!!Thank you very much for support!! :cheesy:
> *


Of Course Anytime!


----------



## MR.50

hi Veronika :worship: Dont worry about that hater in your other topic u are a very sweet and caring person :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 10 2011, 12:45 PM~20303892
> *hi Veronika  :worship:  Dont worry about that hater in your other topic u are a very sweet and caring person  :biggrin:
> *


X100! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Just for funso have a fun


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 10 2011, 06:10 PM~20303741-->
> 
> 
> 
> Of Course Anytime!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww thank you dear!!! :happysad: :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 10 2011, 07:41 PM~20304145
> *X100! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: :happysad: yayyych


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 10 2011, 06:45 PM~20303892
> *hi Veronika  :worship:  Dont worry about that hater in your other topic u are a very sweet and caring person  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Frank :happysad: you're so nice! Thank you my friend! You're very kind and really appreciate your interest and support!!!! :happysad: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20304399
> *Just for funso have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cuteness! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20304399
> *Just for funso have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  very nice veronika


----------



## MR.50

> :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20304470-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cuteness! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: yay
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Apr 10 2011, 09:10 PM~20304495
> *  very nice veronika
> *



  :happysad: thank you Frank!


----------



## VeronikA

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a cool evening that daythanks for renewal Frank
Click to expand...


----------



## ESEROB

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## tko_818

Whats up V! i love the portrait of Liz and her girl, turned out great! keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 11 2011, 04:46 AM~20307686
> *Whats up V! i love the portrait of Liz and her girl, turned out great! keep up the good work :h5:
> *


Thank you homie! I really appreciate that! Until she's happy I am happy toothis mama just amazed me so muchI had to do it

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DETONATER

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, VeronikA


Good Morning! Rise and Shine........Have a great day! 

P.s. Can we have a sneek peek of what's next... :biggrin: 

Have a great day!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Apr 11 2011, 04:11 AM~20307327
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.50

:0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 11 2011, 05:54 AM~20308227
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, VeronikA
> Good Morning! Rise and Shine........Have a great day!
> 
> P.s.  Can we have a sneek peek of what's next... :biggrin:
> 
> Have a great day!
> *


Morning Mark!! :biggrin: Thank you! Hope you have nice morning too!!!!!Flaky one  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yeah I will do some sneak peak tonight for sure   

Thanks for coming!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 11 2011, 01:16 PM~20309338
> *:0
> *



:angel:


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 20 2011, 05:47 AM~20133265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW !looks real nice keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc

> I love this one. very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Jun 15 2007, 02:29 PM~8112255-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sketche and finaly paint...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 10:57 AM~8121209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not lowrider style but thats one of the fresher ones and I promised to keep this topic fresh ,so go ahead :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 12:11 PM~8155680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One homie sent me pictures with his life points girlfriend,car ,favourite stylez...he asked me to do some paint ,bit abstract ,bit real ...here we go...its just skeche yet if he will be happy with that and if he will agree with posting his real pics next time I will sent you them just for example
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 02:22 PM~8329217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ey men ,good job really.Different styles nice ones
> 
> These pieces are from my old music collection.The one is partly collage just little bit :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 11:02 AM~8345060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it was little mistake :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8354215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its bit more funny than the first one.There we go your car,you queen and you.Sorry for quality again but I cant do nice sketches.I dont thinking when Im painting how it looks.I just hurry to do it and dont forget that idea :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 12:27 PM~8364149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost finish another piece of collection.There we go.Just put the rest of colors and point up homies lips :cheesy:
> 
> I already posted two pieces from collection.I wasnt sure with colors.But at the end I put red on car and grey homiE dress.I hope no ones of you will be boring but because of the collection look I wanted leave same colors on all work
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> thanx for checking
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 01:47 PM~20304399
> *Just for funso have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 03:23 PM~20304796
> *It was a cool evening that daythanks for renewal Frank
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Apr 10 2011, 09:46 PM~20307686
> *Whats up V! i love the portrait of Liz and her girl, turned out great! keep up the good work :h5:
> *


I LOVE THE PORTRAIT... VERONIKA, GOT DOWN ON IT... SHE IS AWSOME...

































BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK... VERRRY UNIQUE.... I LOVE HOW YOU TAKE IT FROM A SKETCH TO SOMETHING WONDERFUL GIRL... LOVE CHECKING OUT YOUR WORK... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD MONDAY MAMA, CUZ I FEEL A LIL TIRED FROM THE MIGRANE I HAD YESTERDAY... FEEL HUNG OVER... AND I DIDN'T EVEN DRINK MY MALIBU AND PINAPPLE JUICE YESTERDAY... :biggrin: MAYBE THAT'S THE PROBLEM... LMAO...HAHAHA SEE YOU LATER SWEETIE...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 02:47 PM~20304399
> *Just for funso have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ars!n

> I love this one. very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I got some Justin Bua prints that look like that. I got the Green Street, Piano man, and the dj prints all matted and framed. Looks good :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 11 2011, 08:03 AM~20309476
> *:angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 11 2011, 05:24 PM~20310767
> *WOW !looks real nice keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks a lot homie!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> I love this one. very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh those ones are so old.. don't even ask what I've did to them hahaha
> 
> But thank you very much! And thanks for stopping by homie! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 11 2011, 05:53 PM~20310941-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THE PORTRAIT... VERONIKA, GOT DOWN ON IT... SHE IS AWSOME...
> BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK... VERRRY UNIQUE.... I LOVE HOW YOU TAKE IT FROM A SKETCH TO SOMETHING WONDERFUL GIRL... LOVE CHECKING OUT YOUR WORK... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GOOD MONDAY MAMA, CUZ I FEEL A LIL TIRED FROM THE MIGRANE I HAD YESTERDAY... FEEL HUNG OVER... AND I DIDN'T EVEN DRINK MY MALIBU AND PINAPPLE JUICE YESTERDAY... :biggrin: MAYBE THAT'S THE PROBLEM... LMAO...HAHAHA SEE YOU LATER SWEETIE...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh Liz!! Thank you so much! Love you too mama!!!
> CDC crew is bad ass group of amazing and talented people too!! I love all your projects dear!!Say hi to all of them out there please!!
> YAAAAAAY Malibu and pineapple juice!! Yummy yummy that's sound fantastic! Hope you feel much better my dear and have your favorite malibu drink tonight!
> 
> Thank you for coming honey!!See you later and have a wonderful Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 03:03 AM~20314827
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:h5: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 11 2011, 11:57 PM~20313234
> *Damn I got some Justin Bua prints that look like that. I got the Green Street, Piano man, and the dj prints all matted and framed. Looks good :thumbsup:
> *



those ones are very far away from his bad ass work.. I've found those sketches from other artist who took inspiration from Justin.. and then I've realized that later it's Justins works. Thanks to guys here who knows his works...
I believe they look awesome together!

Thank you very much homie!! Very kind!!! Really appreciate that!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 12 2011, 12:17 AM~20313363
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hello Frank  have a wonderful Tuesday!!


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 12 2011, 04:10 AM~20317587
> *those ones are very far away from his bad ass work.. I've found those sketches from other artist who took inspiration from Justin.. and then I've realized that later it's Justins works. Thanks to guys here who knows his works...
> I believe they look awesome together!
> 
> Thank you very much homie!! Very kind!!! Really appreciate that!
> 
> *


It's not often you come across someone else thats a fan of his work. But I knew right away the style :biggrin: As soon as my kid wakes up I'll post pics of my framed art of his


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 12 2011, 05:11 AM~20317589
> *Hello Frank  have a wonderful Tuesday!!
> *


 Hello Veronika i hope u have a great tuesday and a great day


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 12 2011, 04:06 AM~20317582
> *Ohhh Liz!! Thank you so much! Love you too mama!!!
> CDC crew is bad ass group of amazing and talented people too!! I love all your projects dear!!Say hi to all of them out there please!!
> YAAAAAAY Malibu and pineapple juice!! Yummy yummy that's sound fantastic! Hope you feel much better my dear and have your favorite malibu drink tonight!
> 
> Thank you for coming honey!!See you later and have a wonderful Tuesday!!
> :h5:  :yes:
> *


HE VERONIKA, JUST DOING MY DAILY ROUNDS... THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLEMENTS WE ARE A SMALL CREW... OUR CLUB FRIENDS HELP MY CHINO OUT, CUZ BELIEVE IT OR NOT VERONICA, MY CHINO IS A ONE MAN CREW... FROM BODY TO PAINT TO FINISHING DETAIL, MY MAN DOES IT ALL... WE GET HELP FROM OUR FRIENDS HERE AND THERE, BUT THE TRUE TALLENT IS CHINO... SO THANK YOU HUN... OH AND NO MIX DRINK FOR ME MY HEAD IS BARELY FEELING BETTER... LOL... MAYBE ON THE WEEKEND... :biggrin: I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO VISIT YOUR THREAD VERONIKA... I LOVE CHECKING OUT YOUR ART... :biggrin: WELL BABYGIRL HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TUESDAY, AND HOPEFULLY SOON I WILL REPAY YOU THE JOY YOU PAINTED FOR ME...


----------



## VeronikA

My very good and hella talented friend Mark liked that painting with angel lady and lil white dog. He has beautiful dog Selah so I did a new version of that original painting and painted his doggy girl. Here is the final look of that painting for him.. 

Hi Mark:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 12 2011, 01:10 PM~20317881
> *Hello Veronika i hope u have a great tuesday and a great day
> *



Hi Frank!!! Thank you!! I had very nice dayHope your day is nice and smooth!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 12 2011, 01:07 PM~20317870
> *It's not often you come across someone else thats a fan of his work. But I knew right away the style :biggrin: As soon as my kid wakes up I'll post pics of my framed art of his
> *


Anytime homie! You're very welcome here and will appreciate some cool pics of your collection!

Thank you!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 12 2011, 08:45 PM~20320862
> *HE VERONIKA, JUST DOING MY DAILY ROUNDS... THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLEMENTS WE ARE A SMALL CREW... OUR CLUB FRIENDS HELP MY CHINO OUT, CUZ BELIEVE IT OR NOT VERONICA, MY CHINO IS A ONE MAN CREW... FROM BODY TO PAINT TO FINISHING DETAIL, MY MAN DOES IT ALL... WE GET HELP FROM OUR FRIENDS HERE AND THERE, BUT THE TRUE TALLENT IS CHINO... SO THANK YOU HUN... OH AND NO MIX DRINK FOR ME MY HEAD IS BARELY FEELING BETTER... LOL... MAYBE ON THE WEEKEND... :biggrin: I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO VISIT YOUR THREAD VERONIKA... I LOVE CHECKING OUT YOUR ART... :biggrin:  WELL BABYGIRL HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TUESDAY, AND HOPEFULLY SOON I WILL REPAY YOU THE JOY YOU PAINTED FOR ME...
> *



Hi Liz!! Thanks for coming!! Always so nice to see you here!! Thank you! I really appreciate that honey!! Wow you've have very very good man my dear! You're one lucky cookie!!! :biggrin: Say big Hi to big Chino from me!I really love all his job!! He is so skillful and hardworking.

Im really happy you feel much better already!! Lucky it left you so fast.. when I have my migraines it takes usually like 2-3 days.. eeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh hate that

I really appreciate what you want to do in return honey!! You're awesome Liz!!

Thank you so much dear!!

Have a great rest of the day.. my is over right now


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 12 2011, 03:03 PM~20321465
> *Hi Liz!! Thanks for coming!! Always so nice to see you here!! Thank you! I really appreciate that honey!! Wow you've have very very good man my dear! You're one lucky cookie!!! :biggrin: Say big Hi to big Chino from me!I really love all his job!! He is so skillful and hardworking.
> 
> Im really happy you feel much better already!! Lucky it left you so fast.. when I have my migraines it takes usually like 2-3 days.. eeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh hate that
> 
> I really appreciate what you want to do in return honey!! You're awesome Liz!!
> 
> Thank you so much dear!!
> 
> Have a great rest of the day.. my is over right now
> *


IT WILL BE A PLEASURE VERONIKA... JUST GIVE ME A LIL TIME OK... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 12 2011, 03:50 PM~20321360
> *My very good and hella talented friend Mark liked that painting with angel lady and lil white dog. He has beautiful dog Selah so I did a new version of that original painting and painted his doggy girl. Here is the final look of that painting for him..
> 
> Hi Mark:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: LOOKs amazing veronika


----------



## VeronikA

Fresh meat is in tha house yaaaaaay :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 13 2011, 12:05 PM~20326783
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup: LOOKs amazing veronika
> *


Awww thank you Frank!!!! How you doing btw?  hope you have a lovely day!! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 13 2011, 06:45 AM~20326270
> *
> *



Whut up master!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 01:42 AM~20323058
> *IT WILL BE A PLEASURE VERONIKA... JUST GIVE ME A LIL TIME OK...  :biggrin:
> *



No rush at all...Take as much time you need sweetie because of reason I've never expected anything in return from you! Im really blessed I got so lucky to meet you mama!! And appreciate all that..

Love you girl! Hope you have a wonderful day! I had crazy busy day awwwwwww :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 8[email protected]

WAS UP LADY V I'M REALLY FEELING YOUR ART WORK I'M LOOKING TO GET TWO CUSTOM ART WORK I HAVE PICS OR IDEA OF WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR LMK WHAT CAN YOU DO FOR ME KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK TAKE CARESS GIRL LATERSS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 09:58 AM~20328373
> *No rush at all...Take as much time you need sweetie because of reason I've never expected anything in return from you! Im really blessed I got so lucky to meet you mama!! And appreciate all that..
> 
> Love you girl! Hope you have a wonderful day! I had crazy busy day awwwwwww :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS MAMA, I HAVE BEEN A LIL BUSY TOO, AND FORGETING TO LOG OFF AND TURN OFF COMPUTER...LOL... I MUST HAVE HAD MY ACCT. LOGGED ON FOR ABOUT 2 TO 3 HRS. AND I WASN'T EVEN HERE... OH WELL... IT HAPPENS...  SO YOU HAD A CRAZY DAY HUH??? WELL HOPEFULLY CRAZY IN A GOOD WAY, AND NOT A WANT TO PULL YOUR HAIR OUT KINDA DAY??? I NEED TO GO IN A FEW TO RUN SOME MORE ERANDS... SO LET ME VISIT THE THREAD IN A WHILE... LOVE YA... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2011, 05:03 PM~20328406
> *WAS UP LADY V I'M REALLY FEELING YOUR  ART WORK I'M LOOKING TO GET TWO CUSTOM ART WORK I HAVE PICS  OR IDEA OF WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR LMK WHAT CAN YOU DO FOR ME KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK  TAKE CARESS GIRL LATERSS
> *



Whut up homie! Thank you I honestly appreciate that! Im glad you like my stuff! And it would be definitely cool to do some paintings for you. Get back to me with your ideas and will see what I can do for you. 
Thank you very much!! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 05:15 PM~20328503
> *THANKS MAMA, I HAVE BEEN A LIL BUSY TOO, AND FORGETING TO LOG OFF AND TURN OFF COMPUTER...LOL... I MUST HAVE HAD MY ACCT. LOGGED ON FOR ABOUT 2 TO 3 HRS. AND I WASN'T EVEN HERE... OH WELL... IT HAPPENS...   SO YOU HAD A CRAZY DAY HUH??? WELL HOPEFULLY CRAZY IN A GOOD WAY, AND NOT A WANT TO PULL YOUR HAIR OUT KINDA DAY??? I NEED TO GO IN A FEW TO RUN SOME MORE ERANDS... SO LET ME VISIT THE THREAD IN A WHILE... LOVE YA... :biggrin:
> *



Haha that happens to me pretty often too.... don't worry Liz here is more of us.. I remember ''I was here'' whole weekend once hahahaha but in the reality I was out of my place hahaha
Yeah my day was very busy and mad since I got to work... I took some work at home and worked until now... bad habit 
So I just post some replies and take some relax then...
Have a wonderful rest of the day and hope you will be able to take some relax tonight too!
Take care sweetie!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 13 2011, 09:01 PM~20330052
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWWWW... HOW SEXXXY... LOOKING GOOD VERONIKA...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 09:47 AM~20328285
> *Fresh meat is in tha house yaaaaaay :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pssssh look at you day dreamin bout that clean ass 65 sitting in ur garage one day  haha


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 03:45 PM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:  IM GOOD Veronika just got home from work :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 10:52 AM~20328334
> *Whut up master!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


working on the sketch :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 03:45 PM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow you look so Comfy n Cozy! Hope your day wasn't too crazy glad you could relax a little bit! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 10:47 PM~20330895
> *AWWWW... HOW SEXXXY... LOOKING GOOD VERONIKA...
> *


Oohhh thank you mama!!! I had very relaxing evening yesterdayHope you had a lovely day my friend!!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818+Apr 13 2011, 11:06 PM~20331104-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tko_818_@Apr 13 2011, 11:07 PM~20331114
> *pssssh look at you day dreamin bout that clean ass 65 sitting in ur garage one day   haha
> *


ssssssst that's a top secret     :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 14 2011, 12:04 AM~20331620
> *:happysad:    IM GOOD Veronika just got home from work  :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear thatHope your day was nice Frank :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 14 2011, 12:24 AM~20331792
> *working on the sketch  :biggrin:
> *


COOL!!share the final look later! It will be bad ass Im surekeep it up homie!! You do very fine lines! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 14 2011, 03:03 AM~20333378
> *Wow you look so Comfy n Cozy! Hope your day wasn't too crazy glad you could relax a little bit! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Awww thanks sweetie!It was hella crazy but in a good way.. Back to painting tonightI try to post some fresh stuff   

Have a wonderful day Bratt!!


----------



## MR.50

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAPPY THURSDAY VERONIKA... :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD AN AWSOME DAY MY DEAR FRIEND... :biggrin: CATCH UP WITH YOU LATER OK... MUCH LOVE SWEETIE...


----------



## jayjr

Love the art work, very talented... I also draw and tattoo, but really never tried painting... Maybe that'll be on my to do list here soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

We definatly have to ride together when our cars are ready  :biggrin: 

fuckkkkkkkkkk i got the paintings today and i opened it like a lil kid at chrismas 

they are awesome veronika i love both and i dont know how to thank ya for that!


im feeling a lil bad when im only sending u the stickers but dont know how to thank ya for that i realy appericate that and ahhhhh cant find words for it :happysad: 

thank u so much :h5: :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 14 2011, 11:09 AM~20337998
> *We definatly have to ride together when our cars are ready    :biggrin:
> 
> fuckkkkkkkkkk i got the paintings  today and  i opened it  like a lil kid at chrismas
> 
> they are awesome veronika i love both and i dont know how to thank ya for that!
> im feeling a lil bad when im only sending u the stickers but dont know how to thank ya for that i realy appericate that and ahhhhh cant find words for it  :happysad:
> 
> thank u so much :h5:  :tongue:
> *


LUCKY YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i bet ur painting will arrive soon too


----------



## VeronikA

A lil sneak peak

Both should be in brown/beige/grey/black/white color shades....

Veronika is tired today..for some reason  :420: :420:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 14 2011, 12:05 PM~20336102
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Hi Frank!! :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just got the paintings in, very nice quality stuff! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 14 2011, 04:55 PM~20337464-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY THURSDAY VERONIKA... :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAD AN AWSOME DAY MY DEAR FRIEND... :biggrin: CATCH UP WITH YOU LATER OK... MUCH LOVE SWEETIE...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetie!!!My day was nice! Well weather was pretty bad but the rest was coolbut Im a lil bit tired.. don't know why! Feel weird for last couple of hours:420: Thank you for stopping by mama!!! Always totally happy to see you here
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 07:05 PM~20338379
> *LUCKY YOU... :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry honey! Your is just behind the corner!yaaaaayyy


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2011, 08:03 PM~20338736
> *I just got the paintings in, very nice quality stuff!  :cheesy:
> *


YAAAAAAYY that's cool!! Im super glad you got them finally!thank you for letting me know homie! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 14 2011, 06:09 PM~20337998
> *We definatly have to ride together when our cars are ready    :biggrin:
> 
> fuckkkkkkkkkk i got the paintings  today and  i opened it  like a lil kid at chrismas
> 
> they are awesome veronika i love both and i dont know how to thank ya for that!
> im feeling a lil bad when im only sending u the stickers but dont know how to thank ya for that i realy appericate that and ahhhhh cant find words for it  :happysad:
> 
> thank u so much :h5:  :tongue:
> *



We will homie! But I definitely need a lil more time for my truck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that will be very cool! Yaaay!!! :biggrin: 

And Im really happy you got the paintings already!! Come on homie don't feel bad. They're small and it's only two of them.. and definitely want that dope sticker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It's trade so there is no reason to think what is bigger and what is nicer.. Im also really happy you like them

You're very welcome homie!! Hope we will meet on the show this year!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 03:06 PM~20338755
> *YAAAAAAYY that's cool!! Im super glad you got them finally!thank you for letting me know homie!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

are u comin to rotterdam super show yet?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looks like u got urs too latin :biggrin: i try to post a pic too tomorrow


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2011, 08:14 PM~20338804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awwwww thank you!!! I am super happy you got them finally

Thank you very much for letting me know and posting this pic homie!! I really appreciate that!!!!!! :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 14 2011, 03:17 PM~20338824
> *looks like u got urs too latin :biggrin:  i try to post a pic too tomorrow
> *


yes and very satisfied with the paintings. will go good in my dj studio. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 14 2011, 08:15 PM~20338810-->
> 
> 
> 
> are u comin to rotterdam super show yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it looks like I would be able to go there! Well I think I'll go there 100% :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Apr 14 2011, 08:17 PM~20338824
> *looks like u got urs too latin :biggrin:  i try to post a pic too tomorrow
> *



Wow you guys are amazing! thank you so much!!! Hope they will make you all happy!!Thank you


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2011, 08:36 PM~20338934
> *yes and very satisfied with the paintings.  will go good in my dj studio.  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN

hook up these but w/o the collage on the first one. see if you can do a couple just like them. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 12 2011, 02:50 PM~20321360
> *My very good and hella talented friend Mark liked that painting with angel lady and lil white dog. He has beautiful dog Selah so I did a new version of that original painting and painted his doggy girl. Here is the final look of that painting for him..
> 
> Hi Mark:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow V I didnt see this pic before. Looks amazing!!!!!!!! Thanks so much


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 13 2011, 08:50 AM~20321360
> *My very good and hella talented friend Mark liked that painting with angel lady and lil white dog. He has beautiful dog Selah so I did a new version of that original painting and painted his doggy girl. Here is the final look of that painting for him..
> 
> Hi Mark:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought that girl looked familiar! 
Keepin' it gangsta


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 08:45 AM~20330368
> *That was really crazy day...I've been working until now..it's 11:30 pm over here...Im off for now. No painting tonight :biggrin: yaaaayyy :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All that is missing is a glass of fine wine


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Jun 15 2007, 02:23 PM~8112216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is like from the tv show the boondocks.

thats real intense work. :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by jayjr_@Apr 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20337813
> *Love the art work, very talented... I also draw and tattoo, but really never tried painting... Maybe that'll be on my to do list here soon..  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you homie!!!!! Thank you for stopping by too! Well I've never tried tattooingEven I love tattoos and have few of them. I don't have such a fine lines to make it so clean... 

So what about some pics of your works?

Painting is cool... I love fact how wild you can go with paints.. 

Thank you again for very kind words and come back with some of your stuffyaaaay


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 14 2011, 08:57 PM~20339059
> *wow V I didnt see this pic before. Looks amazing!!!!!!!! Thanks so much
> *


You know you're always welcome!! I thank you for all that you've did for me too Mark!!! Never forget that  
Im really glad you like this one too


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder+Apr 14 2011, 09:05 PM~20339115-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that girl looked familiar!
> Keepin' it gangsta
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you very much homie!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hopndropdownunder_@Apr 14 2011, 09:07 PM~20339136
> *All that is missing is a glass of fine wine
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I had Duff beerI will have a glass of wine when I finally finish your portrait Cheyne :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 14 2011, 09:11 PM~20339175
> *this is like from the tv show the boondocks.
> 
> thats real intense work. :thumbsup:
> *



Wow those ones are quiet old too... Im really surprise now somebody can like that well I am dissatisfied with most of my works...but definitely appreciate your nice words homie!!! Thank you very much!


----------



## jayjr

Here's a lil something i did when i first started..


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 8 2011, 12:11 PM~20292105
> *Thanks homie. U do the blown glass right?! That shit right there is art!! :nicoderm:
> *


yea i do, and thanks for the kind words.  you have a thread on here with more of your art??


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 04:39 PM~20293918
> *Yes he does!!! He is bad ass artist and amazing person at the same time :biggrin: !!!   Check out his work right over here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=457530&st=0
> *


thanks V, youre too kind as always


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Feb 18 2011, 03:07 PM~19903173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.50

> A lil sneak peak
> 
> Both should be in brown/beige/grey/black/white color shades....
> 
> Veronika is tired today..for some reason  :420: :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: wow there going out really nice veronika


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 02:52 PM~20339587
> *Wow those ones are quiet old too... Im really surprise now somebody can like that well I am dissatisfied with most of my works...but definitely appreciate your nice words homie!!! Thank you very much!
> *


you are quite welcome hun. your work is way better than mine.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 12 2011, 03:50 PM~20321360-->
> 
> 
> 
> My very good and hella talented friend Mark liked that painting with angel lady and lil white dog. He has beautiful dog Selah so I did a new version of that original painting and painted his doggy girl. Here is the final look of that painting for him..
> 
> Hi Mark:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 01:57 PM~20338702
> *A lil sneak peak
> 
> Both should be in brown/beige/grey/black/white color shades....
> 
> Veronika is tired today..for some reason    :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2011, 02:14 PM~20338804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Like Christmas at DJ's House lol!



Hi Veronika Hope you get some good rest tonight!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2011, 01:14 PM~20338804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG... I LOVE THE POKE A DOT PAINTING, IT IS BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin: LUCK DJ...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2011, 08:49 PM~20339012
> *hook up these but w/o the collage on the first one.  see if you can do a couple just like them.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a problem homie   just need to finish some projects for friend from Australia and some other small ones.. but will definitely do some sketches for you over the weekend as usual. 

Im really happy all paintings arrived safe

Thanks for all homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 14 2011, 10:31 PM~20339966
> *thanks V, youre too kind as always
> *


Never enough to you my friend! Thank you for coming Mark!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 8 2011, 04:24 PM~20293454
> *Still need to finish the frame on all of them(brown, purple, blue)...well I don't know. Still missing something there.. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL MY DEAR LAST BUT NOT LEAST, HOPE YOU HAVE A BLESSED, BEAUTIFUL, FUN, WONDERFUL, AND SAFE DAY... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Apr 14 2011, 10:59 PM~20340225-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Cadillac chick is almost done too.. I've put it into the purplesomebody wanted but I don't remember who sucks :biggrin: :biggrin: I have to check the topic pages again.. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PASSIONATE63_@Apr 15 2011, 12:36 AM~20340919
> *you are quite welcome hun. your work is way better than mine.
> *



Let me check yours homie then. Even I haven't seen any of yours Im sure Im not better than you.. definitely not. My style is very different and there are so many bad ass artist who do crazy realistic stuff... I have a long distance from those.. I use my art to share the love and happiness with people around the globe and also let myself relax a lil bit too
But I honestly appreciate your complimentthank you!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 15 2011, 01:46 AM~20341383-->
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... I LOVE THE POKE A DOT PAINTING, IT IS BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin: LUCK DJ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yaayyy I liked this one too... I think it's in a good hands right now....thank you honey!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 15 2011, 05:56 AM~20343452
> *WELL MY DEAR LAST BUT NOT LEAST, HOPE YOU HAVE A BLESSED, BEAUTIFUL, FUN, WONDERFUL, AND SAFE DAY... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:
> *


Hey honey thank you so much!! My dear have a sweet dream and take a nice rest!! Will talk later! Much love to you mama!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> A lil sneak peak
> 
> Both should be in brown/beige/grey/black/white color shades....
> 
> Veronika is tired today..for some reason  :420: :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: wow there going out really nice veronika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you Frank!!!!! You're really nice!! Thanks! The homie girl with dove means a lot to me... will see how it will turn out! Thanks a lot Frank
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2011, 01:11 AM~20341141
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Nice! :biggrin:
> Looks Like Christmas at DJ's House lol!
> Hi Veronika Hope you get some good rest tonight!
> *



hahaha yeah it's xmas time in Texas

Thank you honey! I didn't sleep that much how I wanted but will take some rest over the weekend for sure

Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ESEROB+Apr 15 2011, 05:49 AM~20343402-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Apr 15 2011, 05:51 AM~20343420
> *beautiful
> *


Awww thanks homie! Appreciate that! :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 10:59 PM~20343471
> *This Cadillac chick is almost done too.. I've put it into the purplesomebody wanted but I don't remember who sucks :biggrin:  :biggrin: I have to check the topic pages again.. hahaha
> Let me check yours homie then. Even I haven't seen any of yours Im sure Im not better than you.. definitely not. My style is very different and there are so many bad ass artist who do crazy realistic stuff... I have a long distance from those.. I use my art to share the love and happiness with people around the globe and also let myself relax a lil bit too
> But I honestly appreciate your complimentthank you!!
> *


this is my stuff from 09(the date is way off in the pics)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and some photography.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MR.50

Good Morning Veronika Hope u Have a Great Friday and Enjoy your day


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 15 2011, 12:48 AM~20343383
> *not a problem homie    just need to finish some projects for friend from Australia and some other small ones.. but will definitely do some sketches for you over the weekend as usual.
> 
> Im really happy all paintings arrived safe
> 
> Thanks for all homie!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20341383
> *OMG... I LOVE THE POKE A DOT PAINTING, IT IS BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin: LUCK DJ...
> *


for my wife :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2011, 07:28 AM~20344682
> *for my wife  :biggrin:
> *


SHE IS A LUCKY LADY... :biggrin: BECUZ VERONIKA ROCKS...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

veronika i made ur stickers today after work a few in flat and a few in glossy finish!!

i send em out on monday when i got vacation


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 15 2011, 12:32 AM~20343663
> *hahaha yeah it's xmas time in Texas
> 
> Thank you honey! I didn't sleep that much how I wanted but will take some rest over the weekend for sure
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!
> *


 :cheesy: I Hope you have yourself a Great and Really Restful Weekend you deserve it Girl!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90




----------



## MR.50

Hello Veronika i Got mY Package :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY LOVELY, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... CATCH YOU LATER OK... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 15 2011, 07:07 AM~20343811
> *this is my stuff from 09(the date is way off in the pics)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and some photography.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


Hey homie!
Thanks for posting these. You're brave to sketch those bikes  I have a big respect for those bikesthey're not easy to sketch at all...
If I was you I would definitely keep practicing work with pencil... I think you have a good base to done some nice works. But I can see your hand is stiff a lil bit and that's why the lines are not that straight...by practicing every day you could get your hand freed and comfortable with pencil. I keep painting every day and have hard time with straight lines sometimes too... it's not easy job at all. But at least it helps to get more into sketching and doing smoother stuff. All that also depends where you do it...desk or easel are the best  ... I used to do my stuff on the floor or lying in the bed haha
Don't give up and practice a lil more.. you have definitely something in your hands.


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 15 2011, 12:11 PM~20344257-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Veronika  Hope u Have a Great Friday  and Enjoy your day
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Frank!! Thank you! I've been very busy since Friday afternoon ... but it was definitely nice day! Thanks a lot!Hope your Friday was cool too and having a nice weekend off.
> Have a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Apr 16 2011, 07:47 PM~20352834
> *Hello Veronika i Got mY Package  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Awwww that's great!!!!I am really happy it arrived finally!!!!

Thank you very much for letting me know Frank!! :happysad: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2011, 02:28 PM~20344682
> *for my wife  :biggrin:
> *


Aww :happysad: :happysad:  

And cool avatar btw :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 15 2011, 05:56 PM~20345790-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHE IS A LUCKY LADY... :biggrin: BECUZ VERONIKA ROCKS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sweet mama!!!!Thank you :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 16 2011, 05:23 AM~20350204
> *HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 17 2011, 02:03 AM~20354523
> *HEY LOVELY, HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... CATCH YOU LATER OK...  :biggrin:
> *



I have definitely nice weekend!! This one was the most relaxing weekend I had after pretty long time!A lot of traveling and nice food.. see my best friends.. very cool days Thank you Liz!! 
Hope you having very nice weekend too sweetie!   :cheesy: Thank you for coming my dearest!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 15 2011, 07:37 PM~20346492
> *veronika i made ur stickers today after work a few in flat and a few in glossy finish!!
> 
> i send em out on monday when i got vacation
> *



Yaaay you're awesome homie!! I did expect only one piece!! Aww you're really nice! Thanks a lotReally appreciate that!!

You're lucky you have a day off on Monday hahathat's one of my busiest days haha I would love to take a day off on Monday too time to time 

Thanks a lot and have a wonderful weekend!! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 16 2011, 06:35 PM~20352477
> *:cheesy: I Hope you have yourself a Great and Really Restful Weekend you deserve it Girl!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Bratt!! I've been relaxing a lotyaaaaay and it was perfectThank you very much! Have a lovely Sunday sweetie!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 16 2011, 07:33 PM~20352753
> *
> *


Whut up Louie

I will post some sketches for you tonight..


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 16 2011, 08:52 PM~20353065
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 17 2011, 12:35 AM~20356630
> *Yaaay you're awesome homie!! I did expect only one piece!! Aww you're really nice! Thanks a lotReally appreciate that!!
> 
> You're lucky you have a day off on Monday hahathat's one of my busiest days haha I would love to take a day off on Monday too time to time
> 
> Thanks a lot and have a wonderful weekend!! :wave:
> *


i have the whole week vacation to have some time bringing hood and trunk and some other stuff from the cutlass to a sandblaster and do some more radom stuff i cant do when i have to work 

why should i send only one sticker :biggrin: i can make it again and again everyday when i like and that way u have some spare or u can give soem to ur boii


----------



## MR.50

:wave: :wave: Hope u Have a Great sunday


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 17 2011, 11:41 AM~20357069
> *i have the whole week vacation to have some time bringing hood and trunk and some other stuff from the cutlass to a sandblaster and do some more radom stuff i cant do when i have to work
> 
> why should i send only one sticker :biggrin:  i can make it again and again everyday when i like and that way u have some spare or u can give soem to ur boii
> *



Aww ok thenthat's nice!
Really appreciate thatI will put them everywhere around hahahayea he would definitely like to have at least one of them   

Thank you very much again!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20357718
> *:wave:  :wave:  Hope u Have a Great sunday
> *


Thank you Frank! Have a nice Sunday too!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

how was ur weekend?

i got some work done today cutted off all the airvents on the dash and fiberglassed the holes for a cleaner look and some space for airbrush


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY VERONIKA, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT START TO THE WEEK MAMA... TALK TO YOU LATER... JUST DROPING SOME FRIENDLY LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

very nice work!!!!! BIG PROPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 19 2011, 05:55 AM~20370373
> *:wave:
> *



Whut up master! :biggrin: back home from holiday?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 19 2011, 01:37 AM~20367949-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY VERONIKA, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT START TO THE WEEK MAMA... TALK TO YOU LATER... JUST DROPING SOME FRIENDLY LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey honey!! Thank you for stopping by my dear! I have pretty busy week. But weather is totally awesome so I don't mindhope you doing great Liz! Have a wonderful week!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 19 2011, 02:08 AM~20368258
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Bratt!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Hustlerz Dreamz_@Apr 19 2011, 02:28 AM~20368448
> *very nice work!!!!! BIG PROPS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you homie!! It's very kind of you!   appreciate that!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup good morning veronika  :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 17 2011, 09:46 PM~20359201
> *how was ur weekend?
> 
> i got some work done today cutted off all the airvents on the dash and fiberglassed the holes for a cleaner look and some space for airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!!! So do you have somebody to do the airbrush then? DO you have some ideas already? 

My weekend was cool! I've been traveling a lot. I went to see the first car show after winter too. Very cool time. 
Very relaxing weekend for me

And my truck brakes are almost done tooyaaaaaay almost ready to get out and burn the tires :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah like u may know i work a the biggest custom paint center in europe and my boss will do the airbrush for my or i do it myself if it will looks good!

with ideas u mean airbrush ideas? if yes i think about some cars and clowns joker chicano style u know like that painting u send me

some bodyshop panel i did for mny garage


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 19 2011, 06:33 AM~20370620
> *sup good morning veronika   :cheesy:
> *


Heeey morning homie!! How you enjoying your holiday!! Awwww Im jealous   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 19 2011, 06:44 AM~20370679
> *yeah like u may know i work a the biggest custom paint center in europe and my boss will do the airbrush for my or i do it myself if it will looks good!
> 
> with ideas u mean airbrush ideas? if yes i think about some cars and clowns joker chicano style  u know like that painting u send me
> *



Yaaay that's very cool! Do you have pics of your airbrush works? 

Yeah that will be totally cool! Can't wait to see the final look! Don't forget to share that with me   

My friend has amazing book from tattoo artist Boog. He does bad ass stuff. I wanna buy this book too. I think you could get pretty cool inspiration for your airbrush from there...Once I get that book I will scan some stuff for you to see some of his works


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 19 2011, 06:38 AM~20370651
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 18 2011, 11:59 PM~20370768
> *Yaaay that's very cool! Do you have pics of your airbrush works?
> 
> Yeah that will be totally cool! Can't wait to see the final look! Don't forget to share that with me
> 
> My friend has amazing book from tattoo artist Boog. He does bad ass stuff. I wanna buy this book too. I think you could get pretty cool inspiration for your airbrush from there...Once I get that book I will scan some stuff for you to see some of his works
> *


no pics of the work except for the panel im still in the learning process but as soon as i get show worthy work myself i will post it 

i will definatly share the whole build up with u guy and i will start a topic as soon as i find a name for the car i pm u about that later 


yeah its a pretty bad book i know it too from a tattoo shop arround the corner and i allready selected one sketch of a body suit for myself out of the book  i plan to do it when i got the money the next years after the car is ready and some better timey are back with some more money  

if u can scan that book for me it would be totaly awesome because i cant spend that much on a book a the moment but i need some insiration!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

_CNRR3Tgl24&feature=related

u got this dvd?


----------



## MR.50

Good Morning Veronika :biggrin: :biggrin: its nite time


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MY LOVELY FRIEND, GLAD YOU ALL ARE HAVING GOOD WEATHER OUT THERE... JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 18 2011, 11:25 PM~20370572
> *Whut up master! :biggrin: back home from holiday?
> *


Naww im still out here in Florida! Just wanted to make sure u knew I didn't forget about ya out here haha


----------



## VeronikA

Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 19 2011, 03:40 PM~20374668
> *Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice VeronikA i love it :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 19 2011, 07:45 AM~20370948-->
> 
> 
> 
> no pics of the work except for the panel im still in the learning process but as soon as i get show worthy work myself i will post it
> 
> i will definatly share the whole build up with u guy and i will start a topic as soon as i find a name for the car i pm u about that later
> yeah its a pretty bad book i know it too from a tattoo shop arround the corner and i allready selected one sketch of a body suit for myself out of the book   i plan to do it when i got the money the next years  after the car is ready and some better timey are back with some more money
> 
> if u can scan that book for me it would be totaly awesome because i cant spend that much on a book a the moment but i need some insiration!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good good! Can't wait
> 
> That book is bad ass... I couldn't believe my eyes when I've opened first time. I will see what I can do but I think I could scan that together with that movies for you. Yea that book is pretty expensive but..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Im definitely into supporting talented people this way and this guy is definitely very talented :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Apr 19 2011, 08:16 AM~20371027
> *_CNRR3Tgl24&feature=related
> 
> u got this dvd?
> *


no :no: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 19 2011, 06:44 AM~20370679
> *yeah like u may know i work a the biggest custom paint center in europe and my boss will do the airbrush for my or i do it myself if it will looks good!
> 
> with ideas u mean airbrush ideas? if yes i think about some cars and clowns joker chicano style  u know like that painting u send me
> 
> some bodyshop panel i did for mny garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wheeey I've passed it somehow and didn't realize you've posted some pics :biggrin: that one is awesome homie. I like those one.. I didn't know you're into pinstriping too! You're one big surprise Im telling you homie   and pretty cool stuff for garage!Yaay! Build your topic homie you have definitely something to show up!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 19 2011, 11:57 AM~20371337
> *Good Morning Veronika  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    its nite time
> *


 Hello Frank! Can't wish you good morning already but have a wonderful rest of the day at least :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 04:48 PM~20372608
> *HEY THERE MY LOVELY FRIEND, GLAD YOU ALL ARE HAVING GOOD WEATHER OUT THERE... JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:
> *



Aww Hi Liz!! You're my sunshine mama!!! Always so nice to see you here!! Thank you very much hope you have a wonderful day! 
Also hope your painting is somewhere behind the corner already!!


Take care my dear talk later! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 19 2011, 05:19 PM~20372831
> *Naww im still out here in Florida! Just wanted to make sure u knew I didn't forget about ya out here haha
> *


Yaaay lucky you :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Haha thanks honestly I was a lil bit worry already so it's good you've stopped by to say hi hahaha    

Have good time over there and enjoy your sis homie!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 19 2011, 09:43 PM~20374690
> *real nice VeronikA i love it  :biggrin:
> *



Aww thank you! Im not happy with that for some reason.. need to find out but definitely appreciate your nice comment homie!!!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 18 2011, 11:44 PM~20370679
> *yeah like u may know i work a the biggest custom paint center in europe and my boss will do the airbrush for my or i do it myself if it will looks good!
> 
> with ideas u mean airbrush ideas? if yes i think about some cars and clowns joker chicano style  u know like that painting u send me
> 
> some bodyshop panel i did for mny garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super cool


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 19 2011, 02:40 PM~20374668
> *Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this turned out great V! I actually really like the color scheme u went with for this one


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 19 2011, 02:51 PM~20374753-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wheeey I've passed it somehow and didn't realize you've posted some pics :biggrin: that one is awesome homie. I like those one.. I didn't know you're into pinstriping too! You're one big surprise Im telling you homie    and pretty cool stuff for garage!Yaay! Build your topic homie you have definitely something to show up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im definatly big :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats right :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el peyotero_@Apr 19 2011, 03:01 PM~20374822
> *super cool
> *


thanks alot


----------



## MR.50

> Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like it veronika very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=VeronikA,Apr 19 2011, 02:40 PM~20374668]
Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:








[/quote]

IT'S BEAUTIFUL BUT MAYBE IF YOU WOULD HAVE USED HOT PINK OR PINK FOR THE BUNNIES??? MAY HAVE BEEN MORE DRAMATIC??? SHOOT EITHER WAY IT IS STILL BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 19 2011, 10:01 PM~20374828
> *this turned out great V! I actually really like the color scheme u went with for this one
> *


Thank you Mark! I like those colors too... but they looks pretty dark on the picture.. it's all in brown shades which actually reminds me my favorite chocolate :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot Mark!!!I love your new cadi look!!!!! Yaaaay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: That pinstriping is bad ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! Always looking good! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 19 2011, 10:59 PM~20375201-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 03:40 PM~20374668
> *
> Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I like it veronika very nice  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Frank!!!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 20 2011, 12:13 AM~20375622
> *quote=VeronikA,Apr 19 2011, 02:40 PM~20374668]
> Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S BEAUTIFUL BUT MAYBE IF YOU WOULD HAVE USED HOT PINK OR PINK FOR THE BUNNIES??? MAY HAVE BEEN MORE DRAMATIC??? SHOOT EITHER WAY IT IS STILL BEAUTIFUL... :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Yaaay hot pink sounds good!! Very cool idea Liz! Unfortunately I had my chocolate mood when I was doing it so I've used brown shades.. I might ask you next time for opinion Liz!!!!! :biggrin: You're definitely professional at this area :biggrin: 
Thanks a lot for comment sweetie!!!


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA,Apr 19 2011, 02:40 PM~20374668]
Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:








[/quote]
Urban PlayGirl :h5:  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 19 2011, 10:35 PM~20375046
> *im definatly big :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thanks alot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: okay  

you're welcome!


----------



## VeronikA

> TTMFT! Always looking good! :wave:


Awww thank you Mark! :happysad: those ones have a new home in Texas already  



> =VeronikA,Apr 19 2011, 02:40 PM~20374668]
> Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:


Urban PlayGirl :h5:  :biggrin:
[/quote]

yAP :biggrin: 
:h5: it's actually first afro woman on the Playboy magazine cover. The lady is Darine Stern. I've changed her face and backround. But original inspiration came out from that.


----------



## DETONATER

> Awww thank you Mark! :happysad: those ones have a new home in Texas already
> Urban PlayGirl :h5:  :biggrin:


yAP :biggrin: 
:h5: it's actually first afro woman on the Playboy magazine cover. The lady is Darine Stern. I've changed her face and backround. But original inspiration came out from that.
[/quote]
Imagine that, Like Obama we're getting places..bout time... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HAPPY WEDNESDAY MAMA, HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAVING A GREAT DAY GIRL... LOVE CHECKING OUT YOUR ART... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GIRLY... :biggrin:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 20 2011, 08:40 AM~20374668
> *Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hi Veronika
I think this turned out great! Well done!!
It does look less dramatic and intrusive however this would suit 
A less dramatic room. Not all paintings have to be bright and colorful.
I am a fan! Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing
More pics of your latest creations!!  
Cheyne


----------



## VeronikA

This one is still not done... I don't work on it constantly but it's almost done finally..few more hours and chop chop :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sorry my ladies if it's too naughty :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 20 2011, 08:37 PM~20382240
> *Hi Veronika
> I think this turned out great! Well done!!
> It does look less dramatic and intrusive however this would suit
> A less dramatic room. Not all paintings have to be bright and colorful.
> I am a fan! Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing
> More pics of your latest creations!!
> Cheyne
> *


Hello Cheyne!

Thank you for stopping by!
I have your painting almost done  my nerves went crazy sometimes but I think I won this fight :biggrin: :biggrin: If I will not be too busy this week it could be done this weekendso I let you know by then  
And thank you very much for comment to my playboy lady. Really appreciate that. Im fan of brown and beige color shades and this turned out just so naturally....so Im really glad you like it

Thank you for being patient with your painting and have a good time over there in Australia!!! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 07:12 PM~20381708
> *HAPPY WEDNESDAY MAMA, HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES HAVING A GREAT DAY GIRL... LOVE CHECKING OUT YOUR ART... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GIRLY... :biggrin:
> *



Happy wed to you too LIZ!!! Yea it was very cool day over here. Busy but had a lot of fun all dayThank you very much for coming Liz! And also thank you for support!!!Always appreciate that a lot!!!!
Say hi to your talented hubby and have a beautiful day over there!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20382712
> *Happy wed to you too LIZ!!! Yea it was very cool day over here. Busy but had a lot of fun all dayThank you very much for coming Liz! And also thank you for support!!!Always appreciate that a lot!!!!
> Say hi to your talented hubby and have a beautiful day over there!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


NO WORRIES MAMA, LIKE I SAID BEFORE WE GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER... BESIDES WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR IF NOT TO MOTIVATE AND ENCOURAGE ONE ANOTHER... CIAO HUN...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 19 2011, 02:58 PM~20374801
> *Yaaay lucky you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Haha thanks honestly I was a lil bit worry already so it's good you've stopped by to say hi hahaha
> 
> Have good time over there and enjoy your sis homie!!!   :biggrin:
> *


haha well im back in cali now! i see u postin up more n more new works, lookin better every time! :cheesy: keep doing what u love to do


----------



## MR.50

> This one is still not done... I don't work on it constantly but it's almost done finally..few more hours and chop chop :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry my ladies if it's too naughty :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :0 looks good Veronika very nice


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 19 2011, 03:40 PM~20374668
> *Definitely not one of my favorite ones but it's at least done...:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Chocolate Mood Huh Now I Want Chocolate lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 20 2011, 10:51 PM~20383329
> *NO WORRIES MAMA, LIKE I SAID BEFORE WE GIRLS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER... BESIDES WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR IF NOT TO MOTIVATE AND ENCOURAGE ONE ANOTHER... CIAO HUN...
> *


Yay that was nicely put! :biggrin: Thank you sweetheart!!! You always giving me so much energy mama! Have a very cool Thursday! This week runs so fast! yaaaaay
Much love and respect my dear!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 21 2011, 01:44 AM~20384730
> *haha well im back in cali now! i see u postin up more n more new works, lookin better every time!  :cheesy: keep doing what u love to do
> *


Yaaay welcome :biggrin: :biggrin: hope you've enjoyed it homie!  

Aww thank you! Im really glad you can see some differences between them.. 

Thank you for sweet words really appreciate that! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> This one is still not done... I don't work on it constantly but it's almost done finally..few more hours and chop chop :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry my ladies if it's too naughty :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :0 looks good Veronika very nice
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Frank
> :wave: Im glad you like her :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 21 2011, 02:21 AM~20385031
> *Nice! Chocolate Mood Huh Now I Want Chocolate lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


hahaha Thank you Bratt!! :biggrin: well I had only one thing in my head while I was painting this one-CHOCOLATE awwwwwwww best thing in the entire world :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2011, 06:12 AM~20386801
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whut up homie :wave: :wave: :wave: all is good over there :wave:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 21 2011, 08:36 AM~20382678
> *Hello Cheyne!
> 
> Thank you for stopping by!
> I have your painting almost done  my nerves went crazy sometimes but I think I won this fight :biggrin:  :biggrin: If I will not be too busy this week it could be done this weekendso I let you know by then
> And thank you very much for comment to my playboy lady. Really appreciate that. Im fan of brown and beige color shades and this turned out just so naturally....so Im really glad you like it
> 
> Thank you for being patient with your painting and have a good time over there in Australia!!! :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


look forward to it!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

good morning


----------



## VeronikA

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I have a great day today!!!!Oh my god! I've just received my first issue of Classic Trucks magazine and super cool stickers from my friend Marcoooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: aka sir BigJoker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you so so much! They are really coolI run to my truck to find the best place for them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thank you homie!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 21 2011, 09:07 AM~20387239
> *look forward to it!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 21 2011, 09:42 AM~20387291
> *good morning
> *


Morning homie!!!Thanks a lot for stickers! They looks awesome!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yaaaaaaay :rimshot:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:0 u got em today that was fast

i picked up my parts too

and im really happy with the outcome of the parts so it think it will looks better then black on a daily if i do then whole undercarriage


----------



## MR.50

> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I have a great day today!!!!Oh my god! I've just received my first issue of Classic Trucks magazine and super cool stickers from my friend Marcoooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: aka sir BigJoker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you so so much! They are really coolI run to my truck to find the best place for them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> Thank you homie!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Veronika i'm Glad u had a Great Day :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

x2


----------



## VeronikA

Hello Frank and Marco!!!
Im here just for a second I get back to you guys tomorrowhave a wonderful rest of the day in Cali and good night in Germany :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















And let's check out some Veronikas oldschool stuff :biggrin: :biggrin: I think I've never posted any of these have a fun


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 22 2011, 08:29 AM~20390560
> *Hello Frank and Marco!!!
> Im here just for a second I get back to you guys tomorrowhave a wonderful rest of the day in Cali and good night in Germany :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's check out some Veronikas oldschool stuff :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think I've never posted any of these have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the coyote and naked chics
Much talent Veronika!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 21 2011, 12:19 AM~20386826-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha Thank you Bratt!! :biggrin: well I had only one thing in my head while I was painting this one-CHOCOLATE awwwwwwww best thing in the entire world :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 21 2011, 04:36 AM~20387355
> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I have a great day today!!!!Oh my god! I've just received my first issue of Classic Trucks magazine and super cool stickers from my friend Marcoooooo :biggrin:  aka sir BigJoker :biggrin:  Thank you so so much! They are really coolI run to my truck to find the best place for them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Thank you homie!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

good morning hun

wish u a good day

btw. what u think about that powder stuff


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $$bigjoker$$, VeronikA
:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 21 2011, 12:49 PM~20387593-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 u got em today that was fast
> 
> i picked up my parts too
> 
> and im really happy with the outcome of the parts so it think it will looks better then black on a daily if i do then whole undercarriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I got them yesterday morning! That was very fast. I didn't expect them so soonthank you again homie!
> 
> That piece looks cool homie! It looks definitely much better than black. Good one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 AM~20394803
> *good morning hun
> 
> wish u a good day
> 
> btw. what u think about that powder  stuff
> *



Morning my friend! Thank you! My days is pretty cool... very sunny and hot yaaaaaaay I love it
So have you had enough time to do your car duties this week? I feel like this week went really fast!

Still waiting for that book. I have like 4 packages from states at customs in Prague. It's crazy.. they've their system fucked up and all packages are stopped in their warehouse... :angry: :angry: :angry: oh my god.. :angry:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 22 2011, 11:40 AM~20394971
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $$bigjoker$$, VeronikA
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 21 2011, 12:51 PM~20387596
> * Morning Veronika i'm Glad u had a Great Day  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Frank!! Thank you!!!! Wish you very nice day too! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 22 2011, 01:36 AM~20392396
> *love the coyote and naked chics
> Much talent Veronika!!!!
> *



Awww thanks Cheyne!!I will add some Coyote portrait in the package for you

Thank you!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2011, 02:35 AM~20392816
> *:yes:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



Hi sweetie!! Thank you for coming!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 22 2011, 04:45 AM~20394979
> *That piece looks cool homie! It looks definitely much better than black. Good one!!
> Morning my friend!  Thank you! My days is pretty cool... very sunny and hot yaaaaaaay I love it
> So have you had enough time to do your car duties this week? I feel like this week went really fast!
> 
> Still waiting for that book. I have like 4 packages from states at customs in Prague. It's crazy.. they've their system fucked up and all packages are stopped in their warehouse...  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: oh my god..  :angry:
> *


yeah thats what i think too i dont like black that much and that powder is a really good alternative to black powder and still have it streetlegal because it will be a daily and with chrome undercarriage it cant past the inspections!

yeah i know the problem with the customs its the same here and i dont know why i have to pay shipping to my home adress and then i have to pick it up 1 hour drive away and paying money for nothing :angry: 

yeah i had all my stuff done this week and i hope i can pick up the glassblasted parts on begin of the week and then epoxy primer it

its pretty warm here too im out camping at our camping place till monday and the eastsea(ostsee) is only 20 mins away so i think i drive to the water this weekend


----------



## MR.50

:h5: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 22 2011, 11:56 AM~20395004
> *yeah thats what i think too i dont like black that much and that powder is a really good alternative to black powder and still have it streetlegal because it will be a daily and with chrome undercarriage it cant past the inspections!
> 
> yeah i know the problem with the customs its the same here and i dont know why i have to pay shipping to my home adress and then i have to pick it up 1 hour drive away and paying money for nothing :angry:
> 
> yeah i had all my stuff done this week and i hope i can pick up the glassblasted parts on begin of the week and then epoxy primer it
> 
> its pretty warm here too im out camping at our camping place till monday and the eastsea(ostsee) is only 20 mins away so i think i drive to the water this weekend
> *


haha I know your situation  I have to comb my truck for inspection too hahaha and take off the rims from Monte Carlo too...... stupid laws...
And it looks definitely much better as a bright part.

Really? I though it's only over here in Czech. Oh man that's shit... those people are totally out of this planet. As you said I have to pay for all those parts and shipping too, then the storing fees in their warehouse and another shipping and taxes.. and if it looks it's still too easy they always want to send the honest declaration from sender if it's really only for personal use not for business and the original value....

Sounds very cool!! Wish you wonderful weekend out there.. it looks that weather should stay like this for another couple of days! Lucky you!I've ordered longboard for myself but imbeciles at customs still have that package in Prague... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :angry: I though I could have spend sunny weekend riding on it but I probably wont....


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 22 2011, 12:19 PM~20395046
> *:h5:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: 

:h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

dang i might have to commission a piece off you :wow: your a great artist


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

its absolutly the same as here then with the customs

i got a idea for a new sticker 

"importing parts its not a crime" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY VERONIKA, WELL HOPE THIS LAYITLOW GLITCH GETS FIXED DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH LAYITLOW LATELY, IT'S BEEN TRIPPIN AND ACTING LIKE IT'S ON CRACK... LOL.. WELL HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND MY DEAR FRIEND/AMIGA(THAT'S FRIEND IN SPANISH)...


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 21 2011, 02:29 PM~20390560
> *Hello Frank and Marco!!!
> Im here just for a second I get back to you guys tomorrowhave a wonderful rest of the day in Cali and good night in Germany :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's check out some Veronikas oldschool stuff :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think I've never posted any of these have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the top one, shes super hot


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 22 2011, 06:49 AM~20395129
> *dang i might have to commission a piece off you  :wow: your a great artist
> *


Dang Hi Ryder where have you been lol just now finding Veronika's Thread? She is Definitely a Great Artist! 
 :biggrin: 


:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL DROPPING SOME LOVE HERE TOO BEFORE I GO MEEMEES... (MIMIS) (ASLEEP) BABY TALK IN SPANISH... LOL... GOOD NIGHT AND MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 02:56 PM~20400140
> *Dang Hi Ryder where have you been lol just now finding Veronika's Thread? She is Definitely a Great Artist!
> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


its the paint fumes girl. im in and out all the time just dont get up in here too much. you seen what i do in spock and shod threads lol, prob better im just a spectator :cheesy:


----------



## E-Dizzle

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

The flake sign will be done more properly with paint...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 22 2011, 12:49 PM~20395129-->
> 
> 
> 
> dang i might have to commission a piece off you  :wow: your a great artist
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much!that's not a problem... we just have to find out what is your cup of tea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 04:56 AM~20400140
> *Dang Hi Ryder where have you been lol just now finding Veronika's Thread? She is Definitely a Great Artist!
> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun!! You are awesome cookie too!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Love your lifestyle  thank you very much for support BrattHave a wonderful weekend girl!!!! :wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 23 2011, 12:07 PM~20401488
> *its the paint fumes girl. im in and out all the time just dont get up in here too much. you seen what i do in spock and shod threads lol, prob better im just a spectator  :cheesy:
> *



It's okay homie! Im glad you've visited my thread anyway! Better than neverappreciate your kind words! Thanks a lot


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 22 2011, 12:53 PM~20395137
> *its absolutly the same as here then with the customs
> 
> i got a idea for a new sticker
> 
> "importing parts its not a crime" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's very cool hahahaha

Make a tons of them for me pleaseI will definitely need them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 22 2011, 07:36 PM~20397028-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY VERONIKA, WELL HOPE THIS LAYITLOW GLITCH GETS FIXED DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH LAYITLOW LATELY, IT'S BEEN TRIPPIN AND ACTING LIKE IT'S ON CRACK... LOL.. WELL HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND MY DEAR FRIEND/AMIGA(THAT'S FRIEND IN SPANISH)...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha you're funny sweetie :biggrin: yea I had troubles with LIL too but it looks it's all sorted out finally... hope same for you.
> Thanks for translation mama!! :biggrin: :biggrin: It's really kind of you!thanks to LIL I know already some basic words in spanish :biggrin: :biggrin: yaaaaaaaaay
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 23 2011, 06:23 AM~20400773
> *WELL DROPPING SOME LOVE HERE TOO BEFORE I GO MEEMEES... (MIMIS) (ASLEEP) BABY TALK IN SPANISH... LOL... GOOD NIGHT AND MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH A WONDERFUL WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for love and stopping by Liz!! Hope you will have crazy cool and nice weekend too my dear!!! take care and enjoy fam!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 22 2011, 11:49 PM~20398282
> *love the top one, shes super hot
> *



Yaaay thank you Mark!Yeah she has some damn nice bodyIm glad you like that Mark! Thanks for coming
Hope you have a nice weekend my friend!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 23 2011, 07:26 PM~20403046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA,Apr 23 2011, 12:36 PM~20403088]
The flake sign will be done more properly with paint...


























[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: 

That freekin looks awsome! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403088
> *The flake sign will be done more properly with paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait to see some of your Paintings with Sparkle Fx Flake on them! :cheesy: 

Hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Veronika! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> =VeronikA,Apr 23 2011, 12:36 PM~20403088]
> The flake sign will be done more properly with paint...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: 

That freekin looks awsome! :biggrin:
[/quote]


THANK YOUUUU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: will upgrade this one you! Thanks for cool ideas Mark! I will do my best :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

=VeronikA,Apr 23 2011, 12:36 PM~20403088]
The flake sign will be done more properly with paint...








:0 








:worship: :worship: :worship: 








very nice veronika


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 23 2011, 12:56 PM~20403175
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that's very cool hahahaha
> 
> Make a tons of them for me pleaseI will definitely need them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i will see when im back at work!!

i have not except it and i still cant believe it i looked on ebay befor a few min and my bike got sold for 7850€ im so happy hope he picks it up this week so i have the money and can buy all then nice parts hehe :biggrin: good night its 3 am :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTMFT! * :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Easter *Veronika!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

happy easter bratt


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Sep 16 2007, 01:48 PM~8802076
> *Ok there are other ladies....thank you for checking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the top pinup one is dope


----------



## VeronikA

Oh my god.. I didn't log out in the morningsorry homies I really wasn't here

:uh: :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 23 2011, 09:29 PM~20403548-->
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see some of your Paintings with Sparkle Fx Flake on them!  :cheesy:
> 
> Hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Veronika! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 24 2011, 06:29 AM~20406402
> *Happy Easter Veronika!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Bratt!!!

Have a beautiful Sunday and Happy Easter sweetie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 23 2011, 10:08 PM~20403719
> *=VeronikA,Apr 23 2011, 12:36 PM~20403088]
> The flake sign will be done more properly with paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice veronika
> *



Hello Frank! Thank you for smilies comments :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hope you have a nice SundayHappy Easter my friend   :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 24 2011, 01:42 AM~20404670
> *yeah i will see when im back at work!!
> 
> i have not except it and i still cant believe it i looked on ebay befor a few min and my bike got sold for 7850€ im so happy hope he picks it up this week so i have the money and can buy all then nice parts hehe :biggrin:  good night its 3 am  :cheesy:
> *



Yaaaaaaaaay congrat homie!!! That was super fast!!! Good luck Im very happy for you!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 24 2011, 06:14 AM~20406304
> *TTMFT!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2011, 01:43 PM~20407255
> *the top pinup one is dope
> *



Thanks a lot :biggrin: She was my favorite one for a while too


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

thanks and happe easter


----------



## MR.50

Happy Easter Veronika Hope u Have a great day


----------



## VeronikA

It's almost done too... just need to do some final lines and bye bye


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 24 2011, 03:17 PM~20407590-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and happe easter
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've crossed fingers for you!Thank you Happy Easter to you too!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Apr 24 2011, 03:54 PM~20407780
> *Happy Easter Veronika Hope u Have a great day
> *


 Thank you Frank I had a nice dayEnjoy Easter and have a nice rest of the Sunday


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL EASTER SUNDAY... MISS BEING ABLE TO QUOTE YOUR PICS. MAMA... WELL I AM OUTTY GIRLY... MUCH LOVE FOR YA...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 24 2011, 02:44 AM~20406880
> *happy easter bratt
> *


Thank you Big Joker I Hope you had a Happy Easter Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:  


Hi Veronika I Hope you had a Wonderful and Relaxing Easter Weekend!!! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

hey V I got those paintings in the mail today! thanks again youre too kind and they look amazing AS ALWAYS!!! TTT for a humble and talented artist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. glass will be on its way soon


----------



## el peyotero

im sure most of you have seen these in the works but just figured id repost them anyways because Veronika does such awesome work! The top pic was inspiration for the first painting


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 24 2011, 07:45 AM~20407466
> *Oh my god.. I didn't log out in the morningsorry homies I really wasn't here
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *











:tears: I waited for 7 hours to see when you would post next


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 26 2011, 04:46 AM~20420149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears: I waited for 7 hours to see when you would post next
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: 
I've missed you here :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero+Apr 25 2011, 07:32 PM~20415825-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey V I got those paintings in the mail today! thanks again youre too kind and they look amazing AS ALWAYS!!! TTT for a humble and talented artist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. glass will be on its way soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww!!!! Thank you so much for letting me know Mark!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: I don't understand why it took so long to ship them to you and to Liz. She waited like almost two weeks too.... :angry:
> But Im very happy you got them finally :cheesy:
> 
> Ooooohhh thank you so much for support!!
> 
> P.S. you know how it isreally appreciate that and take as much time as you need
> 
> Thank you Mark! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el peyotero_@Apr 25 2011, 08:48 PM~20416310
> *im sure most of you have seen these in the works but just figured id repost them anyways because Veronika does such awesome work! The top pic was inspiration for the first painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And thank you for those :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: woww you made me really happy for posting those pics. Oh my god I might cry :biggrin: Thank you too for everything!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 25 2011, 01:42 AM~20410969-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY THERE MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL EASTER SUNDAY... MISS BEING ABLE TO QUOTE YOUR PICS. MAMA... WELL I AM OUTTY GIRLY... MUCH LOVE FOR YA...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2011, 03:02 AM~20411727
> *
> Hi Veronika I Hope you had a Wonderful and Relaxing Easter Weekend!!! :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you my ladies!!!Hope you had both amazing weekend too and enjoyed Easter weekend too!! Wish you wonderful Tuesday sweeties!!!!Much love to you my girls!!Thank you for coming!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 25 2011, 01:48 PM~20416310
> *im sure most of you have seen these in the works but just figured id repost them anyways because Veronika does such awesome work! The top pic was inspiration for the first painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: do you sell your work?


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 07:48 AM~20422172
> *:cheesy:      do you sell your work?
> *


I can get you a good deal.. Just paypal me $1950 and you'll get the hook up... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 02:48 PM~20422172
> *:cheesy:      do you sell your work?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 26 2011, 05:12 PM~20423005
> *I can get you a good deal.. Just paypal me $1950 and you'll get the hook up... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



And you sir, don't scare my fans :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 26 2011, 10:34 AM~20423136
> *And you sir, don't scare my fans :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 25 2011, 09:17 AM~20409822
> *It's almost done too... just need to do some final lines and bye bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Turned out great!!!.... As always


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@Apr 26 2011, 08:44 PM~20424313
> *Turned out great!!!.... As always
> *


Thank you Cheyne

I know Im pretty late.. but it's almost done... Im just working on it right now :biggrin: Ms.Veronika was very lazy over the weekend and was traveling instead of painting :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

When are more AFRO GIRLS coming???


----------



## Johnny562




----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20409822
> *It's almost done too... just need to do some final lines and bye bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 26 2011, 03:17 PM~20424548
> *Thank you Cheyne
> 
> I know Im pretty late.. but it's almost done... Im just working on it right now :biggrin: Ms.Veronika was very lazy over the weekend and was traveling instead of painting :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's Not Being Lazy that's good you had time to yourself to go traveling I'm glad you had a Good Weekend Girl Much Love!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:wave: Bratt..! She does nice work. I think I may need a piece soon..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Apr 26 2011, 08:19 PM~20427040
> *:wave: Bratt..! She does nice work. I think I may need a piece soon..
> *


 :wave: Yes I Know Lol! You Should Definitely get a Piece Soon I Strongly Recommend It Lol!   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*+Apr 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20425050-->
> 
> 
> 
> When are more AFRO GIRLS coming???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some sketched but I don't plan to finish them that soon... need to finish few project for order first...
> I will definitely finish them.. just don't know when yet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*New Movement Md*_@Apr 27 2011, 02:19 AM~20427040
> *:wave: Bratt..! She does nice work. I think I may need a piece soon..
> *


Thank you very much homie! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 26 2011, 10:58 PM~20425288
> *
> *


Thanks homie for cool comments in your club thread and stopping by in mine  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 27 2011, 02:17 AM~20427031-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's Not Being Lazy that's good you had time to yourself to go traveling I'm glad you had a Good Weekend Girl Much Love!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww thank you Bratt :biggrin: Feel better now :biggrin: :biggrin: Yea I needed to get out and do something different..... driving always clean my head :biggrin: Love it :biggrin:
> Thank you hun!!Hope you having a good days too!!:wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 27 2011, 02:45 AM~20427238
> * :wave: Yes I Know Lol! You Should Definitely get a Piece Soon I Strongly Recommend It Lol!    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: yaaaaaaayyyy :biggrin: :biggrin: you're awesome!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 27 2011, 12:02 AM~20425790
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hello Frank!  How are you?  Hope you are ok  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK YOU DEAREST FOR THE WONDERFUL PAINTING I LOVE IT VERONIKA!!! YOU ARE 100% AWSOME!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 25 2011, 01:48 PM~20416310
> *im sure most of you have seen these in the works but just figured id repost them anyways because Veronika does such awesome work! The top pic was inspiration for the first painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW... PRETTY DAMN COOL INSPIRATION... AND TRUE VERONIKA IS BAD ASS... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, VeronikA


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 06:07 AM~20429261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK YOU DEAREST FOR THE WONDERFUL PAINTING I LOVE IT VERONIKA!!! YOU ARE 100% AWSOME!!! :biggrin:
> *



Awwwwww Liz you are amazing and what an amazing MUAH pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yaaaaay thank you so so much for posting these! You know you're in my heart! I have no word how to thank you enough for posting those amazing pics...Much love my dear friend!

YOU look absolutely gorgeous there! Love your hair mama! You're one dam hot mama!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 27 2011, 06:34 AM~20429399
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DETONATER, VeronikA
> :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



Ciao Mark :h5: Why up so late :0 :0 selling flakes :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 26 2011, 11:39 PM~20429418
> *Awwwwww Liz you are amazing and what an amazing MUAH pic :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yaaaaay thank you so so much for posting these! You know you're in my heart! I have no word how to thank you enough for posting those amazing pics...Much love my dear friend!
> 
> YOU look absolutely gorgeous there! Love your hair mama! You're one dam hot mama!! :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING VERONIKA, WELL HAD TO SWING BY AND SAY HOPE YOUR WEDNESDAY IS OFF TO A GREAT START, BUT IT IS TIME FOR ME TO GO COOK SOMETHING FOR TOMORROW, AND PICK UP KITCHEN... GOOD NIGHT LOVELY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 06:11 AM~20429290
> *WOW... PRETTY DAMN COOL INSPIRATION... AND TRUE VERONIKA IS BAD ASS... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks a lot Liz!!! You and Mark have made my days beautiful! Thank you my friends! Love you both so much! Wish you only best! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 06:44 AM~20429438
> *THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING VERONIKA, WELL HAD TO SWING BY AND SAY HOPE YOUR WEDNESDAY IS OFF TO A GREAT START, BUT IT IS TIME FOR ME TO GO COOK SOMETHING FOR TOMORROW, AND PICK UP KITCHEN... GOOD NIGHT LOVELY... :biggrin:
> *



Really so late? Yaaay hope you will be done soon and be able to take some sleep my dear!
I thank you Liz!! And appreciate everything! I honestly do! You're awesome :biggrin: 

And thank you! It looks it will be a good day

Sweet dreams dear!! Much love! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

Check out crazy custom handblown glass made by Mark Lammi! Amazing young artist and great friend.
I love his stuff.. and believe me or not I will be proud owner of some crazy masterpieces from him very soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yaaaaaaayyyyyyy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Mark has his thread here on LIL and own website too. See the links below. 

www.marklammi.com

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457530



































He did mad handblown glass accents for his lowrider bike too... never saw anything like that I would never tell something like that is possible to combine.. Great talent and fantasy! Much respect!! Mark rocks!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 12:01 AM~20429215
> *Hello Frank!  How are you?  Hope you are ok  Have a wonderful day!
> *


Hello veronika  yeah im ok and how are u ? :happysad: Have a great Night lol day !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

very cool work!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika?

i send him a pm about some hand made shifter knopand other knops but he never came back


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 27 2011, 07:00 PM~20432146
> *sup veronika?
> 
> i send him a pm about some hand made shifter knopand other knops but he never came back
> *



Whut up homie!! How was your vacancy! Hope you had an amazing time off!

Well Let me ask Mark! Im in touch with him very often. Im sure he just overlooked that... better way to pm him! But believe me he is very busy talented man! :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

TOP SECRET pics.. i cant wait  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that will be a big project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YAAaay


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez

hey i just saw that your from the czech ?

i live in a czech town here in texas.. are you familiar with kolaches and pivo. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2011, 09:49 PM~20433131
> *hey i just saw that your from the czech ?
> 
> i live in a czech town here in texas.. are you familiar with kolaches and pivo.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA really serious??? Of course I know pivo and you meant kolacky probably :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
That's very cool :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

HEY Mark(DETONATER) this one is for you :biggrin: for that lady with hopper and stuff around. I though it might look better on this one.. I bought it today..I looked like butterfly hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

*jak se mas*

haha im a czechmex... not really but these czech thats all there known for big time drinking.. they even have fests like beerfest and about 10 bars in a town of 3000 folks...lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 02:55 PM~20433176
> *HEY Mark(DETONATER) this one is for you :biggrin: for that lady with hopper and stuff around. I though it might look better on this one.. I bought it today..I looked like butterfly hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: Love it ...PRICELESS.....

Thats awsome! Hey maybe you can put a butterfly tattoo on her arm...? :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 PM~20433220
> *jak se mas
> 
> haha im a czechmex... not really but these czech thats all there known for big time drinking.. they even have fests like beerfest and about 10 bars in a  town of 3000 folks...lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dobry :biggrin: 

That's awesome... I would never expect anything like that :biggrin: well yes us czech love drinking a lot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so Im not surprise about that number of bars :biggrin: 
So do you have a chance to eat some real czech food there too?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 PM~20433223
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin: Love it ...PRICELESS.....
> 
> Thats awsome! Hey maybe you can put a butterfly tattoo on her arm...?  :biggrin:
> *



Im glad you like thathaha it's really big :biggrin: It will be definitely one big story there ... :biggrin: haha let me make a note about that butterfly tattoo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah i had a good time of but it was to short hhhahahaha

tomorrow morning i have to pick up my sandblasted parts at 7 am befor work so im out for today?

any news hope i had some good days too


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 27 2011, 09:07 PM~20432921
> *TOP SECRET pics.. i cant wait  :biggrin:
> *


You will definitely get some sneak peak my friend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 27 2011, 12:58 PM~20430097
> *Hello veronika    yeah im ok and how are u ? :happysad:  Have a great Night lol day !
> *



Hello Frank! Im ok too thank you! :happysad: I had a good dayalways so nice to see you here... thank you for that! :happysad: Have a nice rest of the day Frank!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 03:15 PM~20433310
> *Im glad you like thathaha it's really big :biggrin: It will be definitely one big story there ... :biggrin: haha let me make a note about that butterfly tattoo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I belive your right.. and I can't wait to see what you have in store.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 27 2011, 04:47 AM~20429902-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check out crazy custom handblown glass made by Mark Lammi! Amazing young artist and great friend.
> I love his stuff.. and believe me or not I will be proud owner of some crazy masterpieces from him very soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yaaaaaaayyyyyyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Mark has his thread here on LIL and own website too. See the links below.
> 
> www.marklammi.com
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did mad handblown glass accents for his lowrider bike too... never saw anything like that I would never tell something like that is possible to combine.. Great talent and fantasy! Much respect!! Mark rocks!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 02:37 PM~20433063
> *Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that will be a big project :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YAAaay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW VERONIKA, YOUR FRIEND HAS SOME MAD SKILLS, I AM DRAWN TO THE PIPES AND THE BAMBOO WITH FLOWERS FOR SOME REASON... :biggrin: BUT SERIOUSLY, BAD ASS GLASS WORK... :biggrin: JUST DROPING YOU SOME LOVE HUN... CATCH YOU LATER MAMA... :biggrin: OH AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOING TO CREATE...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 03:37 PM~20433063
> *Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that will be a big project :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YAAaay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:  whazz up VeronikA


----------



## VeronikA

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VeronikA, Justin-Az

Whut up homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 28 2011, 04:28 AM~20436388
> *:wow:  :wow:   whazz up VeronikA
> *


Wheeyy homie how you doing!Good luck on the show with your bike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 12:20 AM~20434189
> *I belive your right.. and I can't wait to see what you have in store..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I love that ideas you've gave me... I'll try to do my best to put yours and mine together and make one big storyI try to do some sketches tonight.. but still need to finish big portrait for Mr.Cheyne from Australia :biggrin: He's been waiting ages for this one :biggrin: 

Have a good day Mark!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 03:45 AM~20435989
> *WOW VERONIKA, YOUR FRIEND HAS SOME MAD SKILLS, I AM DRAWN TO THE PIPES AND THE BAMBOO WITH FLOWERS FOR SOME REASON... :biggrin: BUT SERIOUSLY, BAD ASS GLASS WORK... :biggrin:  JUST DROPING YOU SOME LOVE HUN... CATCH YOU LATER MAMA... :biggrin: OH AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOING TO CREATE...
> *



Hey LIZ!!! Thank you for great comments to my friends works! Im sure he will enjoy that! Hard to meet super talented and humble artists like him in those days.. I love that bamboo so much too. I already told him.. I don't know why but always I see the pic of that it makes me feel so casually and peacefully... it's an awesome piece.
And thank you very much for dropping your love here.. always appreciate that my sweet friend!! 
Thank you for coming Liz. Hope you were able to have some good sleep last night after your work in kitchen! You're good mama!!!
Much love Liz! Talk later dear! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 27 2011, 10:20 PM~20433344
> *yeah i had a good time of but it was to short hhhahahaha
> 
> tomorrow morning i have to pick up my sandblasted parts at 7 am befor work so im out for today?
> 
> any news hope i had some good days too
> *



Helloo sir :biggrin: yaaaay nice! Lucky younice progress! Im glad you keep yourself busy with you ride.

How it looks with your bike? Definitely sold??  I would miss that if I was you


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 11:36 PM~20437439
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I love that ideas you've gave me... I'll try to do my best to put yours and mine together and make one big storyI try to do some sketches tonight.. but still need to finish big portrait for Mr.Cheyne from Australia :biggrin: He's been waiting ages for this one :biggrin:
> 
> Have a good day Mark!! :biggrin:
> *


Hi Veronika, I'm glad you like the ideas,  but I want you to feel free to do what ever you want. Let your imagine run free. :biggrin: Please, work on it when you feel. I'm in no rush and I don't want you to feel pressured. I know you will work your magic.. :thumbsup: 

Hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## MR.50

> Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that will be a big project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> YAAaay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: what doe's ms. Veronika have instore for us now
> :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

Hi Veronika :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 11:47 PM~20437484
> *Helloo sir :biggrin: yaaaay nice! Lucky younice progress! Im glad you keep yourself busy with you ride.
> 
> How it looks with your bike? Definitely sold??  I would miss that if I was you
> *


yeah i try my best today i sanded down the panel behind the rear window and trunk and put epoxy primer on it!

but i will have alot of work with the hood it its real wavy because they blasted the whole inside not only the suports like i have sayed "but its nothing a lil bondo cant fix" then trunk i got some holes after sandblasting i have to weld it first

about the bike 
he has to buy the bike to 100% because he bought it on ebay allready
so there is no way back! im in contact with him and he want to pick it up on monday between 3 and 5 pm  

cant wait to get the money but i got bad feelings about selling it 
if bring it from my shop to my one car garage and drived it arround 3 or 4 rounds at my shop and it was a damn good feeling to hear the motor and feel the vibrations im feeling sad about selling it its hard but i know for what i do it and thats the main reason! may i buy a Super moto for cheap to have some fun on and offroad and later when i finish learning my job and finished the cutty i buy a harley again  thats the plan for now


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 27 2011, 12:00 PM~20432146
> *sup veronika?
> 
> i send him a pm about some hand made shifter knopand other knops but he never came back
> *


sorry bro, never saw your other PM but i got the one from today. PM sent


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 27 2011, 08:45 PM~20435989
> *WOW VERONIKA, YOUR FRIEND HAS SOME MAD SKILLS, I AM DRAWN TO THE PIPES AND THE BAMBOO WITH FLOWERS FOR SOME REASON... :biggrin: BUT SERIOUSLY, BAD ASS GLASS WORK... :biggrin:  JUST DROPING YOU SOME LOVE HUN... CATCH YOU LATER MAMA... :biggrin: OH AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOING TO CREATE...
> *


Hey Liz, thanks for the kind words about my work, glad you like! I checked out your threads u guys do amazing work over there at the shop!! I wish I lived closer so I could have you go crazy on my ride. or at the very least stop by and see where all the magic happens :cheesy: And thanks for the promo V! youre too kind as always!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work gurl, cant wait to see what you do next :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0  

Here is just a lil sneak peak


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,Apr 28 2011, 03:18 PM~20441592]
Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0  

Here is just a lil sneak peak



















:0 :wow: :wow: you move quick... :biggrin: WoW!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 10:39 PM~20441734
> *VeronikA,Apr 28 2011, 03:18 PM~20441592]
> Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0
> 
> Here is just a lil sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :wow: you move quick... :biggrin: WoW!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Im tryingit's a big fightwill send you final sketch soonthanks a lot for previous message Mark! Very appreciate your kind words..
:happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 28 2011, 07:39 AM~20437692
> *Hi Veronika, I'm glad you like the ideas,   but I want you to feel free to do what ever you want. Let your imagine run free.  :biggrin: Please, work on it when you feel. I'm in no rush and I don't want you to feel pressured. I know you will work your magic.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you have a blessed day!
> *



Thank you Mark!! It's very nice of you!!! It definitely make me feel very good after reading this.. will definitely work on it and stay in touch with you

Thanks a lot!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that will be a big project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> YAAaay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: what doe's ms. Veronika have instore for us now
> :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well store is full of new projects :biggrin: :biggrin: just need to finish them all :biggrin: :biggrin: but let's have a look at this brand new canvasjust working on sketch
> hope you doing fine my dear Frank
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 28 2011, 07:27 PM~20440427
> *Hi Veronika  :wave:
> *


Hi Homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: thank you for stopping by :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 04:18 PM~20441592
> *Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0
> 
> Here is just a lil sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice  you are going to paint it with sparkle efx flakes :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero+Apr 28 2011, 09:26 PM~20441246-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bro, never saw your other PM but i got the one from today. PM sent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el peyotero_@Apr 28 2011, 09:28 PM~20441263
> *Hey Liz, thanks for the kind words about my work, glad you like! I checked out your threads u guys do amazing work over there at the shop!! I wish I lived closer so I could have you go crazy on my ride. or at the very least stop by and see where all the magic happens :cheesy: And thanks for the promo V! youre too kind as always!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work gurl, cant wait to see what you do next :biggrin:
> *


Well put :biggrin: :biggrin: haha I wish I lived closer too to take Liz and Chino for lunch at least and spend cool time together!we can't have everything
And Mark you're always very welcome... much respect to you and your works!!! :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 28 2011, 11:10 PM~20441923
> *nice    you are going to paint it with sparkle efx flakes  :biggrin:
> *




Yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 05:13 PM~20441948
> *Yes sir :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20440856
> *yeah i try my best today i sanded down the panel behind the rear window and trunk and put epoxy primer on it!
> 
> but i will have alot of work with the hood it its real wavy because they blasted the whole inside not only the suports like i have sayed "but its nothing a lil bondo cant fix" then trunk i got some holes after sandblasting i have to weld it first
> 
> about the bike
> he has to buy the bike to 100% because he bought it on ebay allready
> so there is no way back! im in contact with him and he want to pick it up on monday between 3 and 5 pm
> 
> cant wait to get the money but i got bad feelings about selling it
> if bring it from my shop to my one car garage and drived it arround 3 or 4 rounds at my shop and it was a damn good feeling to hear the motor and feel the vibrations im feeling sad about selling it its hard but i know for what i do it and thats the main reason! may i buy a Super moto for cheap to have some fun on and offroad and later when i finish learning my job and finished the cutty i buy a harley again  thats the plan for now
> *



awwww cool! That's perfect! That went fast really! Well bike looks awesome so it was just a question of time I guess..
And totally understand how you feel.... you'll be good homie! Your cutty need special care and new organsgive him what he needs and you will have harley one day for sure again! I believe you had a blast when you drove you bike before selling... :happysad:


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA,Apr 28 2011, 03:18 PM~20441592]
Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0  

Here is just a lil sneak peak

















:0 :wow: :wow: you move quick... :biggrin: WoW!
:wow: :wow: VERY NICE VERONIKA
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 27 2011, 11:44 PM~20437472-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey LIZ!!! Thank you for great comments to my friends works! Im sure he will enjoy that! Hard to meet super talented and humble artists like him in those days.. I love that bamboo so much too. I already told him.. I don't know why but always I see the pic of that it makes me feel so casually and peacefully... it's an awesome piece.
> And thank you very much for dropping your love here.. always appreciate that my sweet friend!!
> Thank you for coming Liz. Hope you were able to have some good sleep last night after your work in kitchen! You're good mama!!!
> Much love Liz! Talk later dear! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY MAMA, I AM GONNA TRY TO GET EDGAR TO DO ME THE LITTLE ART I WANT TO SEND YOU, I AM HOPING MY IDEA WILL BE SOMETHING YOU WILL LOVE, BUT FIRST I NEED TO FIND OUT WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE COLOR? i WILL TRY TO HAVE IT FOR YOU BY JUNE MY DEAR, I NEED TO CROSS MY FINGER RIGHT NOW, SO THAT MY FRIEND EDGAR WILL SQUEEZE MY REQUEST IN... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 28 2011, 02:28 PM~20441263
> *Hey Liz, thanks for the kind words about my work, glad you like! I checked out your threads u guys do amazing work over there at the shop!! I wish I lived closer so I could have you go crazy on my ride. or at the very least stop by and see where all the magic happens :cheesy: And thanks for the promo V! youre too kind as always!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work gurl, cant wait to see what you do next :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO NEED TO THANK BRO. I ALWAYS GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO... :biggrin: I APPRECIATE THE COMPLEMENTS BRO... SO THANK YOU RIGHT BACK...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 03:18 PM~20441592
> *Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0
> 
> Here is just a lil sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW.... I LOVE IT ALREADY...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 27 2011, 12:07 AM~20429261-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU DEAREST FOR THE WONDERFUL PAINTING I LOVE IT VERONIKA!!! YOU ARE 100% AWSOME!!! :biggrin: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg that is Freaking Awesome Love It! How do you get your Hair to look so good in that humid Beach Weather? My Hair would be Mad Scientist Frizzy Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 05:47 AM~20429902
> *Check out crazy custom handblown glass made by Mark Lammi! Amazing young artist and great friend.
> I love his stuff.. and believe me or not I will be proud owner of some crazy masterpieces from him very soon yaaaaaaayyyyyyy
> Mark has his thread here on LIL and own website too. See the links below.
> 
> www.marklammi.com
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457530\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457530</a>
> <img src=\'http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll21/mlammistudios/p12.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll21/mlammistudios/intuition21.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll21/mlammistudios/goblets209.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll21/mlammistudios/sculpturel202014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> He did mad handblown glass accents for his lowrider bike too... never saw anything like that I would never tell something like that is possible to combine.. Great talent and fantasy! Much respect!! Mark rocks!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll21/mlammistudios/b27.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll21/mlammistudios/b10.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Very Nice! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 03:37 PM~20433063
> *Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika  that will be a big project
> YAAaay
> 
> <img src=\'http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/veronikaarte/IMG_4755.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/veronikaarte/IMG_4766.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 04:18 PM~20441592
> *Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0
> 
> Here is just a lil sneak peak
> <img src=\'http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/veronikaarte/IMG_4774.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/veronikaarte/IMG_4782.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Can't Wait!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## VeronikA

awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 12:29 AM~20445721
> *awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good morning, Ms. V. :0 What are you doing... :happysad:What happened here?


----------



## DETONATER

:wow:


----------



## MR.50

> awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Hello veronika what happened ? :happysad: u got to becareful :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 28 2011, 04:18 PM~20441592
> *Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0
> 
> Here is just a lil sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 LOOKS LIKE THAT PIC OF MY CUTTY WITH JUANITA HITTING THE SWITCH :dunno:



LOOKS BAD ASS THOUGH!


----------



## hi_ryder

dang! what canvas! :wow: :naughty:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 05:29 PM~20445721
> *awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


repetitive injury strain, :fuq:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 29 2011, 03:35 PM~20446998-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang! what canvas!  :wow:  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: my new toy :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 29 2011, 03:36 PM~20447002
> *repetitive injury strain,  :fuq:
> *


it happened at the same time
:roflmao: don't ask how :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 29 2011, 03:30 PM~20446972
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE THAT PIC OF MY CUTTY WITH JUANITA HITTING THE SWITCH :dunno:
> LOOKS BAD ASS THOUGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Of course! It was originally inspired by that pic you've posted..I am really glad you could recognize that!! Yaaay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

So let me tell you that you have bad ass cutty and Ms. Junita just fits there so well! That pic is totally dope!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> Good morning, Ms. V. :0 What are you doing... :happysad:What happened here?


Good morning Mark!! :cheesy: :happysad: 




> awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Hello veronika what happened ? :happysad: u got to becareful :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frank :happysad:
> 
> 
> Well...
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: deep cut  it's even worse because it happened to my most important fingers :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 02:40 AM~20443539
> *Omg that is Freaking Awesome Love It! How do you get your Hair to look so good in that humid Beach Weather? My Hair would be Mad Scientist Frizzy Lol!
> :wow: Very Nice! :biggrin:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Can't Wait!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *



Hey girl! Thank you for comment to Marks glass! He is awesome homie! Hella talented..

And please Liz I wanna know your top hair secret too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hope you have a wonderful Friday honey!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 02:31 AM~20443438
> *HEY MAMA, I AM GONNA TRY TO GET EDGAR TO DO ME THE LITTLE ART I WANT TO SEND YOU, I AM HOPING MY IDEA WILL BE SOMETHING YOU WILL LOVE, BUT FIRST I NEED TO FIND OUT WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE COLOR? i WILL TRY TO HAVE IT FOR YOU BY JUNE MY DEAR, I NEED TO CROSS MY FINGER RIGHT NOW, SO THAT MY FRIEND EDGAR WILL SQUEEZE MY REQUEST IN... :biggrin:
> *



Awwww serious? You're awesome Liz! Take as much time as you need ... you know I didn't expect anything so Im definitely in no rush! And I love all brown shades... you know us women love chocolate so much...so Im addicted to those colors :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Much respect to you mama!! :happysad: :happysad: really appreciate that... I feel so honored oh my god..Thank you again!


----------



## VeronikA

So let's see what is new in Ms. Veronika life yaaaay she got another truck issue so she was acting like a crazy fly when she found it in the mail :biggrin: 









then she cut her major fingers so everything and even typing on her laptop is very unpleasant :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:

She also finally received original steering unit for her truck and did some lil progress on her truck too and continue in painting right now busy bee wheeeeeyyy
































And my friend Danny just got me this: 

Awww I love this lil crazy stuff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Your doing to much. heal those fingers first... :biggrin: Crazt lady... I have a suprise for you... its for your truck...... you will get them in the mail with the flake.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 29 2011, 09:34 PM~20448953
> *Your doing to much. heal those fingers first... :biggrin:  Crazt lady... I have a suprise for you... its for your truck...... you will get them in the mail with the flake..  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: very true :happysad: those fingers deserve some rest... I've promised them no to touch knifes for a while... but it's hard when I have to cook every day.. :uh:  
Serious?? Oh my god Mark! You're awesome!! I don't know what to say!! I will tap dance around the post office because of that every day :biggrin: awwwwww :happysad: :happysad: my truck is like my baby.. everything for ''him'' make me always so happy.. you're perfect!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 02:31 PM~20448941
> *So let's see what is new in Ms. Veronika life yaaaay she got another truck issue so she was acting like a crazy fly when she found it in the mail :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she cut her major fingers so everything and even typing on her laptop is very unpleasant :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> She also finally received original steering unit for her truck and did some lil progress on her truck too and continue in painting right now busy bee wheeeeeyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend Danny just got me this:
> 
> Awww I love this lil crazy stuff :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that model truck!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

supp veronika?
i see u start with the paint process too?

i sanded down the tons of layers of old paint on the trunklid to bare metal 3 hours after work today! and allready painted it epoxey too hope to have the hood ready next week too!

u got my pm about the car plans? because i got no answer till now


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

btw. what paint is that looks like u imported it from the states because there is a usps banderole on it :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 02:41 PM~20448989
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: very true :happysad: those fingers deserve some rest... I've promised them no to touch knifes for a while... but it's hard when I have to cook every day.. :uh:
> Serious?? Oh my god Mark! You're awesome!! I don't know what to say!! I will tap dance around the post office because of that every day :biggrin:  awwwwww  :happysad:  :happysad: my truck is like my baby.. everything for ''him'' make me always so happy.. you're perfect!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I will tell you when I ship out, so you don't have to be waiting at the post office everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

držet krok s velkou práci .. Dej ty prsty přestávku.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 29 2011, 06:24 PM~20450298
> *držet krok s velkou práci .. Dej ty prsty přestávku.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 29 2011, 01:29 AM~20445721-->
> 
> 
> 
> awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! Ouchy! I Sand thru my Fingertips Alot at work, but you got yourself with a knife? :tears: I hope they heal soon girl!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 03:31 PM~20448941
> *So let's see what is new in Ms. Veronika life yaaaay she got another truck issue so she was acting like a crazy fly when she found it in the mail :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she cut her major fingers so everything and even typing on her laptop is very unpleasant :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> She also finally received original steering unit for her truck and did some lil progress on her truck too and continue in painting right now busy bee wheeeeeyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend Danny just got me this:
> 
> Awww I love this lil crazy stuff :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome Pics looks like you had a productive day except for your poor fingers lol :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 28 2011, 07:40 PM~20443539-->
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that is Freaking Awesome Love It! How do you get your Hair to look so good in that humid Beach Weather? My Hair would be Mad Scientist Frizzy Lol!
> :wow: Very Nice! :biggrin:
> 
> Can't Wait!!!!! :[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRAT WAS YOU TALKING ABOUT THE HAWAII PICS ON FACEBOOK??? CUZ I LIVE FAR FROM THE BEACH MAMA, I LIVE IN ONTARIO, WHICH IS A VALLEY, AND IT GETS NASTY HOT, BUT THANKFULLY IT HAD BEEN IN THE 80'S... :biggrin: THE SECRET IS I DON'T DO MY HAIR ALL THE TIME... LMAO...SERIOUSLY I USE SOME HAIR PRODUCT ON IT, IT'S NOT EVEN EXPENSIVE YOU CAN FIND IT ANYWHERE, I WILL GET THE NAME TOMORROW, CUZ I LEFT IT AT THE SHOP... :biggrin: BUT THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MAMA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 12:29 AM~20445721
> *awww god Ms. Veronika has crazy day hahaha look and it's still morning ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, HOW DID YOU GET THOSE BOOBOOS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 02:11 PM~20448846
> *
> And please Liz I wanna know your top hair secret too!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I WILL SHARE IT TOMORROW... LOL... I FORGOT IT AT THE SHOP... :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 02:31 PM~20448941
> *So let's see what is new in Ms. Veronika life yaaaay she got another truck issue so she was acting like a crazy fly when she found it in the mail :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she cut her major fingers so everything and even typing on her laptop is very unpleasant :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> She also finally received original steering unit for her truck and did some lil progress on her truck too and continue in painting right now busy bee wheeeeeyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my friend Danny just got me this:
> 
> Awww I love this lil crazy stuff :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW... YOU LOOK TOO DAMN CUTE WORKING ON YOUR TRUCK GIRL, SH*T CHINO WISH I WOULD GET DOWN AND DIRTY ON MY RIDE... BUT I BE PULLING THE GIRL CARD BIG TIME SO I DON'T HAVE TO GET TO DIRTY... LMAO...BUT I CAN APPRECIATE ANOTHER WOMAN DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOL...WELL GLAD TO KNOW YOUR FAVORITE COLOR, SO I CAN HAVE CHINO PAINT THE SHEET METAL THAT I WILL BE TAKING EDGAR...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 29 2011, 08:48 PM~20450891
> *BRAT WAS YOU TALKING ABOUT THE HAWAII PICS ON FACEBOOK??? CUZ I LIVE FAR FROM THE BEACH MAMA, I LIVE IN ONTARIO, WHICH IS A VALLEY, AND IT GETS NASTY HOT, BUT THANKFULLY IT HAD BEEN IN THE 80'S... :biggrin: THE SECRET IS I DON'T DO MY HAIR ALL THE TIME... LMAO...SERIOUSLY I USE SOME HAIR PRODUCT ON IT, IT'S NOT EVEN EXPENSIVE YOU CAN FIND IT ANYWHERE, I WILL GET THE NAME TOMORROW, CUZ I LEFT IT AT THE SHOP... :biggrin: BUT THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MAMA...
> WOW, HOW DID YOU GET THOSE BOOBOOS???
> I WILL SHARE IT TOMORROW... LOL... I FORGOT IT AT THE SHOP... :happysad:
> AWWW... YOU LOOK TOO DAMN CUTE WORKING ON YOUR TRUCK GIRL, SH*T CHINO WISH I WOULD GET DOWN AND DIRTY ON MY RIDE... BUT I BE PULLING THE GIRL CARD BIG TIME SO I DON'T HAVE TO GET TO DIRTY... LMAO...BUT I CAN APPRECIATE ANOTHER WOMAN DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOL...WELL GLAD TO KNOW YOUR FAVORITE COLOR, SO I CAN HAVE CHINO PAINT THE SHEET METAL THAT I WILL BE TAKING EDGAR...
> *


Um No not just those all your Pics lol your hair just looks so idk Luscious I guess lol it gets Hott n Humid here and my hair just goes Poof nothing but frizz I usually don't use that much product either usually just leave in conditioning sprays but if its humid forget it lol!  :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

Rise and shine... it's just after 8:30am.... :biggrin: So whats the plan for today?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 06:28 AM~20452465
> *Rise and shine... it's just after 8:30am.... :biggrin:  So whats the plan for today?
> *


YAp :biggrin: :biggrin: It's a beautiful morning over here :biggrin: well I wanted to see dragster show in Bechyne it's always the best show of the year over here but I have to many things to do... so I won't go there this year  never mind  

So today is PAINTING DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll post some pics of todays progress tonight for sure :biggrin: and tomorrow is TRUCK DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I actually don't do anything else but only those two activities :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: 
Hope you will have nice morning too.. just few hours to go and it's there :biggrin: have a good night my friend :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 12:09 AM~20452618
> *YAp  :biggrin:  It's a beautiful morning over here :biggrin: well I wanted to see dragster show in Bechyne it's always the best show of the year over here but I have to many things to do... so I won't go there this year    never mind
> 
> So today is PAINTING DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll post some pics of todays progress tonight for sure :biggrin: and tomorrow is TRUCK DAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I actually don't do anything else but only those two activities  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> Hope you will have nice morning too.. just few hours to go and it's there :biggrin: have a good night my friend :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Right on... :h5: Tomorrow will be fun.. working on my project. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 10:20 PM~20449212
> *I want that model truck!
> *


 :angry: you have to be a nice boy first and then you might get one too :biggrin: 

It's from swap meet in Texas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Apr 29 2011, 10:48 PM~20449414-->
> 
> 
> 
> supp veronika?
> i see u start with the paint process too?
> 
> i sanded down the tons of layers of old paint on the  trunklid to bare metal 3 hours after work today!  and allready painted it epoxey too hope to have the hood ready next week too!
> 
> u got my pm about the car plans? because i got no answer till now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey homie! Sorry I didn't reply to you yet. I got that pm... but still thinking about some ideas.. give me some time. I would love to help you out with that..
> 
> And nice Cutty progress! You don't waste time! That's cool! Hope you will share some pics as usual :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@Apr 29 2011, 10:50 PM~20449429
> *btw. what paint is that looks like u imported it from the states because there is a usps banderole on it :cheesy:
> *


No no no it's not bucket with paint. My friend Danny got me original steering unit and sent it in that bucket because of oil inside and such. So it was well protected. Very heavy bucket :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 12:30 AM~20450044
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I will tell you when I ship out, so you don't have to be waiting at the post office everyday...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Im at post office every day anyway.. :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Apr 30 2011, 01:24 AM~20450298-->
> 
> 
> 
> držet krok s velkou práci .. Dej ty prsty přestávku.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 01:46 AM~20450439
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: so cool :biggrin: :biggrin: prsty nemít přestávku ani minutu :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: děkuji


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 30 2011, 02:43 AM~20450837-->
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Ouchy! I Sand thru my Fingertips Alot at work, but you got yourself with a knife? :tears: I hope they heal soon girl!
> Awesome Pics looks like you had a productive day except for your poor fingers lol :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yap :biggrin: I was very silly :biggrin: never mind it's getting better :biggrin: thank you sweetie for care :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:
> That day was super cool and very productivewish you wonderful weekend Bratt!!!! :happysad: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Apr 30 2011, 02:59 AM~20450952
> *Um No not just those all your Pics lol your hair just looks so idk Luscious I guess lol it gets Hott n Humid here and my hair just goes Poof nothing but frizz I usually don't use that much product either usually just leave in conditioning sprays but if its humid forget it lol!  :happysad:
> *


Totally agreed :biggrin: :biggrin: same problem hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 02:48 AM~20450891
> *BRAT WAS YOU TALKING ABOUT THE HAWAII PICS ON FACEBOOK??? CUZ I LIVE FAR FROM THE BEACH MAMA, I LIVE IN ONTARIO, WHICH IS A VALLEY, AND IT GETS NASTY HOT, BUT THANKFULLY IT HAD BEEN IN THE 80'S... :biggrin: THE SECRET IS I DON'T DO MY HAIR ALL THE TIME... LMAO...SERIOUSLY I USE SOME HAIR PRODUCT ON IT, IT'S NOT EVEN EXPENSIVE YOU CAN FIND IT ANYWHERE, I WILL GET THE NAME TOMORROW, CUZ I LEFT IT AT THE SHOP... :biggrin: BUT THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MAMA...
> WOW, HOW DID YOU GET THOSE BOOBOOS???
> I WILL SHARE IT TOMORROW... LOL... I FORGOT IT AT THE SHOP... :happysad:
> AWWW... YOU LOOK TOO DAMN CUTE WORKING ON YOUR TRUCK GIRL, SH*T CHINO WISH I WOULD GET DOWN AND DIRTY ON MY RIDE... BUT I BE PULLING THE GIRL CARD BIG TIME SO I DON'T HAVE TO GET TO DIRTY... LMAO...BUT I CAN APPRECIATE ANOTHER WOMAN DOING THE DAMN THANG... LOL...WELL GLAD TO KNOW YOUR FAVORITE COLOR, SO I CAN HAVE CHINO PAINT THE SHEET METAL THAT I WILL BE TAKING EDGAR...
> *



Our Liz was born with special gift - no need to do her hair every single day and still looking damn sexy...WOW :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
Waiting for that special and so regular hair product name :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Us women have the times when we should rather stay as a real women.. I think you are enough involved into the car thing.. no need to lying down under the cars every single day dear! You're great the way you are! I wouldn't change anything  

Thank you very much for lovely comments hun!!! So nice of you!

Oh my god.... that makes me so happy.. say big hi to your Chino from me right! You guys are totally amazing! Love you! Much respect!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 12:42 AM~20452710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: so cool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  prsty nemít přestávku ani minutu  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: děkuji
> *


No teď je čas dát jim brzdy


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 07:13 AM~20452636
> *Right on... :h5: Tomorrow will be fun.. working on my project.  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5: 

COOOLL wanna see progress pics please!!!!! Have a fun friend!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave: it's always fun :happysad: ahhhh


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 08:12 AM~20452754
> *No teď je čas dát jim brzdy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: nemít více dílů na brzdy. Všechny být použity na můj truck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: musíme fungovat bez brzda :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20452765
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: nemít více dílů na brzdy. Všechny být použity na můj truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: musíme fungovat bez brzda :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


rut ranguage iz thiz?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 30 2011, 01:51 AM~20452729-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yap :biggrin: I was very silly :biggrin:  never mind it's getting better  :biggrin: thank you sweetie for care :happysad:  :biggrin:
> That day was super cool and very productivewish you wonderful weekend Bratt!!!! :happysad:  :cheesy:
> Totally agreed :biggrin:  :biggrin: same problem hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a Wonderful Weekend Too Veronika! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 02:08 AM~20452745
> *Our Liz was born with special gift - no need to do her hair every single day and still looking damn sexy...WOW :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> Waiting for that special and so regular hair product name :biggrin:
> Us women have the times when we should rather stay as a real women.. I think you are enough involved into the car thing.. no need to lying down under the cars every single day dear! You're great the way you are! I wouldn't change anything
> 
> Thank you very much for lovely comments hun!!! So nice of you!
> 
> Oh my god.... that makes me so happy.. say big hi to your Chino from me right! You guys are totally amazing! Love you! Much respect!!!
> *


Yeah she was I want the Secret Product Name Liz lol! Hey Liz I agree with what Veronika is saying but I would sooo Love to see a pic of you working on Your Baby you don't have to get too dirty lol like just sanding on it or Painting it, but really I would love to see that! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

TTT for my girl V


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SATURDAY... WILL VISIT AGAIN LATER ON TONIGHT, I AM COOKING AND DOING LAUNDRY RIGHT NOW, NEED TO PICK UP MY ROOM A LITTLE AND I AM DONE... LOL... HEY HERE IS A PIC OF THE PRODUCT I WEAR FOR MY HAIR... HERE IN THE STATES IT'S UNDER $10.00...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2011, 09:35 AM~20452847
> *rut ranguage iz thiz?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: top secret one just between Mark and me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leo

:|


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 05:13 PM~20455521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: top secret one just between Mark and me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST DROPPING SOME LOVE MAMA I WILL BE GOING TO FACEBOOK FOR A MIN, THEN GO LAYDOWN WITH MY MAN AND WATCH TV... I'LL BE BACK LATER...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 30 2011, 06:25 PM~20454218-->
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Wonderful Weekend Too Veronika! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Yeah she was I want the Secret Product Name Liz lol! Hey Liz I agree with what Veronika is saying but I would sooo Love to see a pic of you working on Your Baby you don't have to get too dirty lol like just sanding on it or Painting it, but really I would love to see that! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you gorgeous!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 10:07 PM~20455054
> *HEY MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SATURDAY... WILL VISIT AGAIN LATER ON TONIGHT, I AM COOKING AND DOING LAUNDRY RIGHT NOW, NEED TO PICK UP MY ROOM A LITTLE AND I AM DONE... LOL... HEY HERE IS A PIC OF THE PRODUCT I WEAR FOR MY HAIR... HERE IN THE STATES IT'S UNDER $10.00...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whut up my LADIES!! Today was a good day.. hope you still enjoying your saturday as much as you can! I have actually Sunday already.. it's 2:15 am over here :uh: 
Time go too fast for me... still have so much to do

Thanks Liz for perfect demonstration!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it's crazy how cheap it is... and does such a magicbut no doubt you did born with 90% of that beauty and that product does only that 10%  
Thank you hun!! You're very cool mama! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 1 2011, 12:19 AM~20455546
> *JUST DROPPING SOME LOVE MAMA I WILL BE GOING TO FACEBOOK FOR A MIN, THEN GO LAYDOWN WITH MY MAN AND WATCH TV... I'LL BE BACK LATER...
> *



Sure!!! Enjoy time with your luvr!!! Love you hun! have a nice time together and thank you for stopping by!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 12:16 AM~20455535
> *:roflmao:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


yap :h5: :h5: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 1 2011, 12:15 AM~20455528
> *:|
> *



pm sent homie.. wht you changed your mind?


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Apr 30 2011, 10:02 PM~20455036
> *TTT for my girl V
> *



Wowowow my homie visited me! Welcome sweetheart! :biggrin: Thank you :shhh:


----------



## VeronikA

Messy and my best place where I can switch my mind off for a while and do my thing..


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 10:13 AM~20455521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: top secret one just between Mark and me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i always get left out, friggin poopy heads...  :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 1 2011, 08:07 AM~20455054
> *HEY MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL SATURDAY... WILL VISIT AGAIN LATER ON TONIGHT, I AM COOKING AND DOING LAUNDRY RIGHT NOW, NEED TO PICK UP MY ROOM A LITTLE AND I AM DONE... LOL... HEY HERE IS A PIC OF THE PRODUCT I WEAR FOR MY HAIR... HERE IN THE STATES IT'S UNDER $10.00...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no shit i use the same stuff :cheesy: small world


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 1 2011, 12:37 AM~20455632
> *i always get left out, friggin poopy heads...    :uh:
> *


nooooooooooo come on! Join us then :biggrin: :biggrin: I tell you that top secret :shhh: use google :biggrin: it's my maternity language :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 1 2011, 12:38 AM~20455643
> *no shit i use the same stuff  :cheesy: small world
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: would love to see your hair :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Very tiny projectjust doing it... I needed brake from the other ones.. so will do this one quickly


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 10:40 AM~20455658
> *nooooooooooo come on! Join us then :biggrin:  :biggrin: I tell you that top secret :shhh: use google :biggrin: it's my maternity language :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yaaaaaaaaaaaaay (clapping hands) :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 1 2011, 12:49 AM~20455727
> *yaaaaaaaaaaaaay (clapping hands) :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 06:43 PM~20455679
> *Very tiny projectjust doing it... I needed brake from the other ones.. so will do this one quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 09:18 AM~20441592
> *Started to work slowly on SFX&CDC project... it's upgraded a lil bitstill not done.. a lot of details there... :0
> 
> Here is just a lil sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very sneeky VeroniKa


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i only want to stop by and wish u and ur girls here a nice sunday!!

im out polishing and cleaning the bike the last time tomorrow is pick up time  :biggrin: :wave: :tongue: :nicoderm: :h5: :boink: :run: :fool2: 


are u still in contact with rascal? because i have send em alot of pm`s about some parts i need yet but he never pm`d me back


----------



## VeronikA

Feel tired today :420: :420: :420: slept just three hours..
I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects :dunno: back to work 

Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@May 1 2011, 04:27 AM~20456779
> *very sneeky VeroniKa
> *


noooooooooooo

thank you for being patient Cheyne


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 1 2011, 09:38 AM~20458073
> *i only want to stop by and wish u and ur girls here a nice sunday!!
> 
> im out polishing and cleaning the bike the last time tomorrow is pick up time   :biggrin:  :wave:  :tongue:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :boink:  :run:  :fool2:
> are u still in contact with rascal? because i have send em alot of pm`s about some parts i need yet but he never pm`d me back
> *


Aww Thank you Marco!! Same to you! I'm sure my ladies will appreciate that too

Wow it's must hard time for you now... I would cry...  ok just a lil bit :tears: 
 you will get a good $$$ and that's good

I am in contact with Ras. But what I know he is pretty busy now. So be patient. I let him know you've pmd him here on LIL   ok

Have a nice Sunday and enjoy the very last moments with your baby!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

the price is far away from right ! but its still ok i invest myself over 10 g`s in it but it needs a lil tlc on the motor for 1or 2 g`s revidation if u wanna do it right !

thats why i price dropped it to 7500€ on ebay that way i dont had to hassle with that shit anymore and safed the 200o€ i allready had for the motor!!

atleast i have the same money (9500€) and less hassle :cheesy: 

i take a last pic in a min and upload it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

camera batts are dead pics later today


----------



## MR.50

> Feel tired today :420: :420: :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Hello veronika !!! :wow: 3hrs sleep oh :nono: :nono: u need more then that  hope u have a good sunday and very nice very nice :worship: :worship:


----------



## Infamous James

badass!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+May 1 2011, 03:38 AM~20458073-->
> 
> 
> 
> i only want to stop by and wish u and ur girls here a nice sunday!!
> 
> im out polishing and cleaning the bike the last time tomorrow is pick up time
> are u still in contact with rascal? because i have send em alot of pm`s about some parts i need yet but he never pm`d me back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Thanx BigJoker, I hope you have a very nice Sunday too! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 06:51 AM~20458219
> *Feel tired today  :420:  :420:  :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects  :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow that looks Great Veronika! Hope you're having a Very Nice Sunday Beautiful and get some Rest lol! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 05:51 AM~20458219
> *Feel tired today  :420:  :420:  :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects  :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Apr 30 2011, 05:38 PM~20455643-->
> 
> 
> 
> no shit i use the same stuff  :cheesy: small world
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ARE SUCH A FOO... LMAO... THANKS RYDER THAT WAS SUCH A GOOD LAUGH HOMIE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 05:43 PM~20455679
> *Very tiny projectjust doing it... I needed brake from the other ones.. so will do this one quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOO, I LIKE IT!!! VERY AWSOME VERONIKA, FOR BEING A QUICKY IT IS TIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 05:51 AM~20458219
> *Feel tired today  :420:  :420:  :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects  :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE IT!!! LOOKS SOO COOL, LOVE THE BOY CLOWN TATOO ON HER, VERY COOL MAMA... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HUN... :biggrin:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 11:51 PM~20458219
> *Feel tired today  :420:  :420:  :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects  :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out hot!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> Feel tired today :420: :420: :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Hello veronika !!! :wow: 3hrs sleep oh :nono: :nono: u need more then that  hope u have a good sunday and very nice very nice :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww thank youmy favorite homie stopped by to say hi... always great to see you Frank! Thanks a lot
> And yea I know but can't afford more than that now :happysad: .. I pray for smoother days :happysad: Hope you doing good and wish you wonderful Monday Frankie!! :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.50

Hello Veronika Hope u Had a Good Day  Dont work to hard :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 1 2011, 04:55 PM~20459035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass!
> *



Awww hey good to see you! You never forget to add some bonus huh :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you very much for coming and cool comment homie!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 1 2011, 06:50 PM~20459661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! So good luck! Hope all will end up good for you homie! Im sure your cutty can't wait to get a brand new organs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2011, 07:20 PM~20459810
> *
> Wow that looks Great Veronika! Hope you're having a Very Nice Sunday Beautiful and get some Rest lol! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thank you Bratty Bratt :biggrin: :biggrin: it's very tiny :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Sunday was cool...  

Have a nice Monday gorgeous!! I might be able to have some rest next Sunday yaaay :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 1 2011, 10:25 PM~20460474-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mark!!! Thanks a lot :biggrin: !! Clap :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 2 2011, 06:11 AM~20464001
> *OOO, I LIKE IT!!! VERY AWSOME VERONIKA, FOR BEING A QUICKY IT  IS TIGHT!!!
> I LOVE IT!!! LOOKS SOO COOL, LOVE THE BOY CLOWN TATOO ON HER, VERY COOL MAMA... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HUN...  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you mama!!! Yeah I needed something different... so I just let my mind flow on this one... it's very tiny piece  like you and me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see some of your works... Im sure I would love it... 

Thank you very much again!! Im glad you like this one.... :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder_@May 2 2011, 08:15 AM~20464459
> *turned out hot!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Thank you Cheyne


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i dont own a bike anymore :cheesy: :biggrin: :tears: but i got that money


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

hey sweetie, hope you had a very wonderful monday... can't wait to see your updates... but rest mama, don't want you to get an artist block... :happysad: i will try to paint a lil as soon as i get some real time... it wont be all that since i haven't picked up or painted my roses and flowers since 2004... but i will try to practice again, i'll take pics when i do, it won't be soon cuz i feel not so great... :happysad: well talk to you later mama...


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 2 2011, 06:25 AM~20464942
> *Awww hey good to see you! You never forget to add some bonus huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thank you very much for coming and cool comment homie!!
> *


Haha yea well... :happysad: so u in the States now or still in Czech Repub? Shipping must be a mofo hno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 2 2011, 07:30 AM~20464971
> *Thank you Bratty Bratt :biggrin:  :biggrin: it's very tiny :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sunday was cool...
> 
> Have a nice Monday gorgeous!! I might be able to have some rest next Sunday yaaay :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol well I hope you get some rest in between now and then! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Hi! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 30 2011, 01:42 AM~20452710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: so cool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  prsty nemít přestávku ani minutu  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: děkuji
> *




Damn work- aholic 


Dont ublížit příště


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 06:51 AM~20458219
> *Feel tired today  :420:  :420:  :420: slept just three hours..
> I've just finished this lil piece.. I did that just for fun... a lil brake from the other projects  :dunno: back to work
> 
> Wish to all of you nice Sunday! :cheesy: I try come back later today.. be safe my dears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice   whazz up girl :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 2 2011, 05:24 PM~20466434
> *i dont own a bike anymore :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :tears: but i got that money
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$ cool homie! :biggrin: 

You'll be fine believe me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 2 2011, 05:45 PM~20466629-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey sweetie, hope you had a very wonderful monday... can't wait to see your updates... but rest mama, don't want you to get an artist block... :happysad: i will try to paint a lil as soon as i get some real time... it wont be all that since i haven't picked up or painted my roses and flowers since 2004... but i will try to practice again, i'll take pics when i do, it won't be soon cuz i feel not so great... :happysad: well talk to you later mama...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Liz!  had not chance to do any updates last night.. will do it tonight for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: haha artistic block :biggrin: yeah I have that time to time..wow you had a long brake ... just take your time and make a good atmosphere and you'll be fine Im sure.. I love female art...
> And what happen dear? Hope it's not too bad.. I have my days too. Hard to do anything then.. we all have good and bad days... I'll be patient and definitely look forward to see some of your artworks mama!
> Hope you felt better later at night... have a good night sweetie!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 3 2011, 02:42 AM~20470854
> *Lol well I hope you get some rest in between now and then! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Well will seebut definitely looking forward to it :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you gorgeous! Hope you had a nice day and your week started good
Happy Tuesday Girl!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+May 2 2011, 07:32 PM~20467443-->
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  yea well... :happysad: so u in the States now or still in Czech Repub? Shipping must be a mofo  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: thanks
> still in Czech :biggrin: :biggrin: shipping is not that bad...it's okay I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:47 AM~20470915
> *Hi!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mark :h5: :h5: hope you doing great! :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 05:52 AM~20472703
> *Damn work- aholic
> Dont ublížit příště
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks a lot :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:
> 
> haha yeah I try but it happens when you don't expect that at all usually :biggrin: :biggrin: but thanks a lot for stopping by :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@May 3 2011, 05:55 AM~20472727
> *nice     whazz up girl  :wave:
> *


Whutzzzz up homie!!! Thanks a lot need to check out your thread again... was that show where you are suppose to go with your bike passed weekend?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA, WELL JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TUESDAY MAMA, BUT NOW I AM OFF TO SLEEP... :happysad: NEED TO WAKE UP IN AN HOUR TO TAKE MY BABY TO SCHOOL... :happysad:


----------



## MR.50

:happysad:  Hope u had a good day


----------



## VeronikA

I took a lil brake to try how my baby runs.. best moment ever

Hope you all have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 10:45 AM~20475191
> *I took a lil brake to try how my baby runs.. best moment ever
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW... HOPE YOU HAD FUN MAMA... I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOU IN YOUR MOST BELOVED TRUCK... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## DETONATER

Hell ya Veronika, :h5: I know the feeling of moving forward..I'm happy for you!


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:wave:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 10:45 AM~20475191
> *I took a lil brake to try how my baby runs.. best moment ever
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice truck


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 3 2011, 01:39 PM~20473831-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAMA, WELL JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT TUESDAY MAMA, BUT NOW I AM OFF TO SLEEP... :happysad: NEED TO WAKE UP IN AN HOUR TO TAKE MY BABY TO SCHOOL... :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey my dear!! thank you for stopping by as usual! Never get tired of that.. always great to see you over here sweetie!
> Hope you and your baby have had a cool morning together! have a wonderful day LIz!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 05:49 PM~20475233
> *AWWW... HOPE YOU HAD FUN MAMA... I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOU IN YOUR MOST BELOVED TRUCK... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Ohh beautiful I had one of the best moments in my life.. serious.. truck is not done yet and there is still a lot to do.. but as you know.. it's my baby
Thank you for very sweet comment! Thanks god I have you Liz!  :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20475385
> *Hell ya Veronika, :h5: I know the feeling of moving forward..I'm happy for you!
> *


Hey Mark Hi!!! Yeaaaaah it was like a real dream... I was counting days to get this DAY definitely one of my best ones... thank you for staying in touch with me and nice words! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms+May 3 2011, 06:21 PM~20475408-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whut up homie:h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 3 2011, 06:27 PM~20475453
> *nice truck
> *


Thank you!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 3 2011, 02:26 PM~20474013
> *:happysad:    Hope u had a good day
> *


Thank you Frank!same for you my friend! haha well you're not my friend yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sucks I might send them some spam to wake them up hahaha hopefully they will finally fix that :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: have a lovely day!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 12:40 PM~20475982
> *Hey Mark Hi!!! Yeaaaaah it was like a real dream... I was counting days to get this DAY definitely one of my best ones... thank you for staying in touch with me and nice words! :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Girl, I haven't gone anywhere... your part of the crew...:biggrin: Been a little busy, and working on your package too.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: The days will only become better! :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20476106
> *Girl, I haven't gone anywhere... your part of the crew...:biggrin:  Been a little busy, and working on your package too.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  The days will only become better! :thumbsup:
> *



Awwww you know I appreciate that a lot... :happysad: :happysad: aww look at me... this day was too emotional for me and now again  thank you Mark for everything! I'll try to return love and support to you as much as I can! 

Im very exciting about your flake project.. awwww :happysad: and a lil nervous too


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 01:21 PM~20476247
> *Awwww you know I appreciate that a lot... :happysad:  :happysad:  aww look at me... this day was too emotional for me and now again  thank you Mark for everything! I'll try to return love and support to you as much as I can!
> 
> Im very exciting about your flake project.. awwww :happysad: and a lil nervous too
> *


Don't be nervous, just do you.... That is the best part of your art work.. It's not about my expectation or vision... I was hoping that it would just add to your inspiration.. :biggrin: you don't even have to flake it... and you can do any colors you feel.. but like I said, just do you..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeah sup great to see ur car is running again ;-) cant wait to be that far with the cutty


----------



## elspock84

:uh: :uh: :uh: 






















































:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## MR.50

> :biggrin: look at u veronika u rollin


----------



## MR.50

> I took a lil brake to try how my baby runs.. best moment ever
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/xX5VCY28_Xo


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 12:12 PM~20475342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice truck :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 3 2011, 12:37 AM~20472997-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well will seebut definitely looking forward to it :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thank you gorgeous! Hope you had a nice day and your week started good
> Happy Tuesday Girl!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:45 AM~20475191
> *I took a lil brake to try how my baby runs.. best moment ever
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 12:12 PM~20475342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Yay you did have a Great Day lol I'm so Happy you got to take your baby out today :biggrin: and he is even Bigger than I thought he's looks Awesome so far Girl! Keep up the Good Work! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Rise and shine, its after 9am....Good Morning Ms Veronika... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 07:07 AM~20481283
> *Rise and shine, its after 9am....Good Morning Ms Veronika... :biggrin:
> *


Awwwww it is so cute that somebody across the world is able to remember what time I have right now :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thank you Mark! :cheesy: It's definitely very nice morning also thanks to you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :naughty: 

Well Good night to you then :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 4 2011, 12:14 AM~20481299
> *Awwwww it is so cute that somebody across the world is able to remember what time I have right now :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Thank you Mark! :cheesy: It's definitely very nice morning also thanks to you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> 
> Well Good night to you then :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: for some funny reason I'll always be right behind ya.. :naughty: :0 :biggrin: 

Hope your new day goes well..  Be safe if working on your truck today! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 4 2011, 03:40 AM~20479806
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> :wow: Yay you did have a Great Day lol I'm so Happy you got to take your baby out today  :biggrin: and he is even Bigger than I thought he's looks Awesome so far Girl! Keep up the Good Work! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yap :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you Bratt for sharing my happiness gorgeous!! :happysad: 

He's definitely one big truck but I fit there so well.. even I am so tiny I feel very comfortable there
Have a good night sweetie and wonderful Wed later on!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 07:17 AM~20481309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: for some funny reason I'll always be right behind ya.. :naughty: :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope your new day goes well..   Be safe if working on your truck today!  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :naughty: :naughty: aww that's very good then :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you!! Yeah well my fingers are much better already so Im ready get injured again :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Mark! Hope you have a flaky dreams and Nice Wednesday later on too..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 4 2011, 12:29 AM~20481356
> *:wow:  :naughty:  :naughty: aww that's very good then :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you!! Yeah well my fingers are much better already so Im ready get injured again :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks Mark! Hope you have a flaky dreams and Nice Wednesday later on too..
> *


Don't get injured..:h5: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+May 3 2011, 10:04 PM~20476931-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sup great to see ur car is running again ;-) cant wait to be that far with the cutty
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yap back on the road.. thanks Marco!! You will get there very soon! Can't wait to see you rolling down the street too homie!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 3 2011, 10:24 PM~20477052
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *



Awwwwwwww :uh: :uh: :wow: 

:inout: :inout:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 07:34 AM~20481368
> *:h5: :wave:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: 

:angel: :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder

nice work... your truck is hurtin for a squirtin though... your gonna have to hit up mark aka sir flakes alot... i love the long beds too... :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> :biggrin: look at u veronika u rollin
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaay :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a lil brake to try how my baby runs.. best moment ever
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day ladies and gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/xX5VCY28_Xo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you doing great Frank! Have a wonderful wednesday my friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 4 2011, 07:42 AM~20481384
> *nice work... your truck is hurtin for a squirtin though... your gonna have to hit up mark aka sir flakes alot... i love the long beds too...  :cheesy:
> *



hahaha thanks a lot ryder! Sorry but no flakes on this one.. I love flakes but this baby will be in decent satin black& white cabin only... I'll will need Marks flakes for something else :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yea long beds are bad ass.. awww :happysad:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 03:00 PM~20448794
> *Of course! It was originally inspired by that pic you've posted..I am really glad you could recognize that!! Yaaay :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> So let me tell you that you have bad ass cutty and Ms. Junita just fits there so well! That pic is totally dope!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT  I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 4 2011, 02:34 AM~20481369
> *
> Awwwwwwww :uh:  :uh:  :wow:
> 
> :inout:  :inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MS. VERONIKA... WELL LET ME START BY SAYING I AM ALSO GLAD WE MET HERE ON LIL... YOU ARE TOTALLY AWSOME... KEEP UP THAT GREAT WORK AND THE PROGRESS ON THAT BEAUTIFUL TRUCK OF YOURS, TRUST ME I CAN IMAGINE THE SATIN BLACK AND WHITE CAB ALREADY... MY QUESTION IS, IS THE INTERIOR GOING TO BE DONE ORIGINAL? OR WILL YOU BE ADDING A LIL TWIST TO IT??? WELL MY SWEET FRIEND I WILL CHAT LATER... LOVE YA... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 4 2011, 01:25 AM~20481341
> *Yap :biggrin:  :biggrin: Thank you Bratt for sharing my happiness gorgeous!! :happysad:
> 
> He's definitely one big truck but I fit there so well.. even I am so tiny I feel very comfortable there
> Have a good night sweetie and wonderful Wed later on!!
> *


You do fit well when I saw the videos I was thinking just that! You also handle him well too lol!!! Hope you had a Beautiful day Today and have a Wonderful Day Tomorrow! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

bunch of captains in this muuuuuuug :biggrin: reminds me of the old off topic


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 27 2011, 02:37 PM~20433063
> *Let's see what we have right over here yaaaaaaay brand new canvas and it's almost higher than Ms. Veronika  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: that will be a big project :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> YAAaay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a big canvas :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

















































































got my captain hat on :happysad: where those rockabilly paintings :cheesy: i want one for the shop


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 4 2011, 05:51 PM~20483224
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT   I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE  :cheesy:
> *


You're very welcome! It won't be that fast but I will definitely finish that


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 4 2011, 05:54 PM~20483247-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :biggrin: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 4 2011, 06:06 PM~20483314
> *HEY THERE MS. VERONIKA... WELL LET ME START BY SAYING I AM ALSO GLAD WE MET HERE ON LIL... YOU ARE TOTALLY AWSOME... KEEP UP THAT GREAT WORK AND THE PROGRESS ON THAT BEAUTIFUL TRUCK OF YOURS, TRUST ME I CAN IMAGINE THE SATIN BLACK AND WHITE CAB ALREADY... MY QUESTION IS, IS THE INTERIOR GOING TO BE DONE ORIGINAL? OR WILL YOU BE ADDING A LIL TWIST TO IT??? WELL MY SWEET FRIEND I WILL CHAT LATER... LOVE YA... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hey hey hey beaufiful!!! :biggrin: How are you?!Thank you for stopping by dear!! Thank you so much for your support honey! Really appreciate kind words you've wrote down right over here! And I would definitely love to keep original look of the interior as much as I can.. but of course I would love to have it nice and clean too. So let's say it will 50:50  Also love the old door look inside so I might keep it raw like that too..
> Thank you very much Liz! Hope you had a nice Wednesday and wish you even nicer Thursday.... weekend is coming real soon again!!! :biggrin:
> Love you too mama! Be safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 02:05 AM~20486114
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Mark!! have a wonderful day!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 5 2011, 03:04 AM~20486676
> *You do fit well when I saw the videos I was thinking just that! You also handle him well too lol!!! Hope you had a Beautiful day Today and have a Wonderful Day Tomorrow! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Awww thank you Bratt!! What a compliments!! Thank you gorgeous!! :cheesy: I've been quiet busy yesterday but as usual it was lovely day...hope yours was nice too my dear cute friend
Have a lovely Thur!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 5 2011, 08:11 AM~20488407-->
> 
> 
> 
> bunch of captains in this muuuuuuug  :biggrin:        reminds me of  the old off topic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 08:18 AM~20488422
> *thats a big canvas  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> got my captain hat on  :happysad:    where those rockabilly  paintings  :cheesy:  i  want one for the shop
> *


 And heavy too 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: waiting for your reply


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 02:12 PM~20475342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck sounds good, you were cheesin big time. :biggrin: you need some power steering though, that shit looks too much like work.


----------



## VeronikA

Lil update of what is going on in da houseee :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Still not done yet.. as usual I have to finish the very last shades, details and final lines.. but the very nice and kind future owner told me he doesn't mind if I will post it here.. 









The major paints back in stock :biggrin: 









Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin: :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..


















.... also I found old pic of portrait I did in the past... just for fun


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 5 2011, 01:02 PM~20488877
> *:biggrin:
> *


Awww my dear Frank! Hello!! You can't imagine how happy I am today :biggrin: and you know why :biggrin: :biggrin: let's have some champagne :h5:   

Hope you have a nice day too Frank!!!


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,May 5 2011, 01:09 PM~20491227]
Lil update of what is going on in da houseee :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:wow: Very nice.. 
Still not done yet.. as usual I have to finish the very last shades, details and final lines.. but the very nice and kind future owner told me he doesn't mind if I will post it here.. 









The major paints back in stock :biggrin: 








Hummm...  
Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin: :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..

















Your doing a fine job..  :biggrin: 
.... also I found old pic of portrait I did in the past... just for fun








[/quote]
:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 5 2011, 01:58 PM~20489072
> *truck sounds good, you were cheesin big time. :biggrin: you need some power steering though, that shit looks too much like work.
> *


Thanks!! :0  

Yea I already got the power steering from my friend in Texas. But to be honest I actually love that feeling of being strong to handle that truck without that unit :biggrin: :biggrin: so will see... but I won't put it there for now I thinkit was fun


----------



## Ant-Wan

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 01:09 PM~20491227
> *Lil update of what is going on in da houseee  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not done yet.. as usual I have to finish the very last shades, details and final lines.. but the very nice and kind future owner told me he doesn't mind if I will post it  here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major paints back in stock :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin:  :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... also I found old pic of portrait I did in the past... just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW... i LOVE THE CHERRY BOMB, AND YOUR SELF PORTRAIT IS BEAUTIFUL... GREAT WORK MAMA, TOTALLY LOOKING GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> Lil update of what is going on in da houseee :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin: :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :worship: :worship: get it ready veronika i'm ready when u are


----------



## slo




----------



## MR.50

:happysad: Happy Friday veronika Hope u had a good day


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 02:09 PM~20491227
> *Lil update of what is going on in da houseee  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not done yet.. as usual I have to finish the very last shades, details and final lines.. but the very nice and kind future owner told me he doesn't mind if I will post it  here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major paints back in stock :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin:  :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... also I found old pic of portrait I did in the past... just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 5 2011, 02:09 PM~20491227
> *Lil update of what is going on in da houseee  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not done yet.. as usual I have to finish the very last shades, details and final lines.. but the very nice and kind future owner told me he doesn't mind if I will post it  here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major paints back in stock :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin:  :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... also I found old pic of portrait I did in the past... just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww Yay your doing the Self Portrait for him, he asked me to help beg you to do it for him lol Looks Awesome Love it! Oh yeah and Everything Else looks great too can't wait to see the Cherry Bomb Finished! Have an Awesome Weekend my Lovely Friend! :cheesy: :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## danny chawps

:cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY BEAUTIFUL, WELL JUST DROPPING SOME OF MY CRAZY LIL LOVE AND RESPECT, HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND... :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika? hope on ur side is everything fine


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 7 2011, 06:04 AM~20502163
> *sup veronika? hope on ur side is everything fine
> *


x2

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Veronika I Hope you are having a Beautiful Saturday Gorgeous! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 6 2011, 12:43 AM~20493030-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... i LOVE THE CHERRY BOMB, AND YOUR SELF PORTRAIT IS BEAUTIFUL... GREAT WORK MAMA, TOTALLY LOOKING GOOD... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Liz!! Really I appreciate that so much...!!! :happysad: hopefully it will turn out even just a lil good...well will see
> 
> Just not sure about that selfportrait... you know how it is awwwwww :uh: :uh:   well as I said will see :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 7 2011, 06:13 AM~20501525
> *HEY BEAUTIFUL, WELL JUST DROPPING SOME OF MY CRAZY LIL LOVE AND RESPECT, HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND... :biggrin:
> *



Thanks a lot for stopping by and dropping here your love Liz! It definitely made my moodalways love to see your comments here! Much love to you mama too!! Hope you enjoying your special day properly! Make sure all your kids will give you big package of love!! Talk later beautiful!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> VeronikA,May 5 2011, 01:09 PM~20491227]
> Lil update of what is going on in da houseee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Very nice..
> Still not done yet.. as usual I have to finish the very last shades, details and final lines.. but the very nice and kind future owner told me he doesn't mind if I will post it here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major paints back in stock :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm...
> Don't even ask what Im working on right over there.... :uh: :biggrin: yes self-portrait... oh god! Very very good friend of mine kept asking me for my self-portrait.... come on I thought Im a strong woman..no Im not :biggrin: :biggrin: he won :biggrin: so I tried that at least..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your doing a fine job..  :biggrin:
> .... also I found old pic of portrait I did in the past... just for fun


:h5:
[/quote]


Thank you Mark!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy: very cool comments :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hope you having a nice day! :wave: 





> x2
> 
> :nicoderm:



YAp all is fine.. just been a lil bit busy thank you for you care.. really appreciate that you know it don't you


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 6 2011, 01:13 AM~20493292
> * :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  get it ready veronika i'm ready when u are
> *


Hello Frank!! :biggrin: I am ready for champagne anytime :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hope you have a wonderful Saturday  


And thank you for stopping by!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 6 2011, 05:07 AM~20495017
> *
> *


Hey Slo! Where have you been so long homie??!! I've missed you! You've been one of the first people who supported me here! Never forget that... hope you doing great homie! :happysad: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 7 2011, 05:27 AM~20501312-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Yay your doing the Self Portrait for him, he asked me to help beg you to do it for him lol Looks Awesome Love it! Oh yeah and Everything Else looks great too can't wait to see the Cherry Bomb Finished! Have an Awesome Weekend my Lovely Friend! :cheesy:  :biggrin:      :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey my ladyyy!! Yap he has some special magic or what :biggrin: He kept begging me awwwww and see he won. But we did very good deal.. as you know he is an artist too   he will do something for me... haha well actually he is going to do my portrait :happysad: :biggrin: I have no idea why I have so much attention but It's fun at least   and yea I saw your comments on Facebook haha very appreciate you've been on my side :biggrin:
> Thank you very much for all your comments gorgeous! Hope you have a lovely weekend too!! Be safe girly!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 07:18 PM~20503451
> *Hi Veronika I Hope you are having a Beautiful Saturday Gorgeous! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


It was a good day..Thank you my sweetie! Hope you have a nice day too!! Enjoy it as much as you can! Hope you got some flowers too even you're not mama us women deserve some nice flowers as often as it's just possible


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+May 6 2011, 03:05 PM~20496635-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you very much for coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 7 2011, 06:00 AM~20501445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww looks like this could be your cup of tea.. :biggrin: :biggrin: let me get you some more ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$bigjoker$$_@May 7 2011, 01:04 PM~20502163
> *sup veronika? hope on ur side is everything fine
> *


Hi homie! Sorry I didn't reply to your last pm yet... I've been quiet busy for last couple of days.. all is fine.. just a lil tired as usual :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:uh: 
Hope all is good with you too and enjoying well earned money..    
Have a wonderful weekend homie


----------



## MR.50

> :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: VERY NICE VERONIKA


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 7 2011, 04:32 PM~20504106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww Too Cute and I especially Love those Flowers you did! Love It! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 7 2011, 04:21 PM~20504269
> *
> Hi homie! Sorry I didn't reply to your last pm yet... I've been quiet busy for last couple of days.. all is fine.. just a lil tired as usual  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> Hope all is good with you too and enjoying well earned money..
> Have a wonderful weekend homie
> *


no i had nothing but trouble the last week! the week absolutly went like shit for me


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

quote=VeronikA,May 7 2011, 03:32 PM~20504106]





















































[/quote]


TOTALLY CUTE MAMA, LOVE IT!!! WELL HERE IS MY HAPPY SUNDAY WISH, MAY YOU ENJOY MOTHERS DAY WITH YOUR LOVED ONES MAMA, I KNOW YOU HAVE NO BABIES, BUT YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL MAMA... SO MAY SHE BE BLESSED WITH A WONDERFUL DAY... LOVE YA...


----------



## VeronikA

I have a busy day today but here is a lil sneak peak from my lunch break :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I've received amazing glass from my very good friend Mark! Totally incredible pieces... I love all of them.. oh my god... what a beautiful day! I will definitely post pics of all of them later today..

Have a great day all of you!!


----------



## MR.50

> I have a busy day today but here is a lil sneak peak from my lunch break :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I've received amazing glass from my very good friend Mark! Totally incredible pieces... I love all of them.. oh my god... what a beautiful day! I will definitely post pics of all of them later today..
> 
> Have a great day all of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Hope u have a good rest of the day veronika and Dont work to hard


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 9 2011, 05:32 AM~20512713
> *I have a busy day today but here is a lil sneak peak from my lunch break  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I've received amazing glass from my very good friend Mark! Totally incredible pieces... I love all of them.. oh my god... what a beautiful day! I will definitely post pics of all of them later today..
> 
> Have a great day all of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW... IT'S JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS THE PERSON HOLDING IT... :biggrin: HAPPY MONDAY MAMA... :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 7 2011, 03:32 PM~20504106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aawe que linda!! how cute i like the way this one turned out. great pic for reference material too!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 9 2011, 10:23 AM~20514207
> *AWWW... IT'S JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS THE PERSON HOLDING IT... :biggrin: HAPPY MONDAY MAMA... :biggrin:
> *


i dont know about the marble but i definitely agree with the second part!  great pic!!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 09:20 PM~20505483
> *Aww Too Cute and I especially Love those Flowers you did! Love It! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2! the flowers are a great touch, well done V!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 7 2011, 04:15 PM~20504247
> *Hey my ladyyy!! Yap he has some special magic or what :biggrin:  He kept begging me awwwww and see he won. But we did very good deal.. as you know he is an artist too     he will do something for me... haha well actually he is going to do my portrait :happysad: :biggrin: I have no idea why I have so much attention but It's fun at least   and yea I saw your comments on Facebook haha very appreciate you've been on my side  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT for my girl V


----------



## VeronikA

Ok here we go again..
I am finally back home and have a chance to enjoy my incredible glass from my super cool friend Mark( Elpeyotero). I didn't expect so many of them... it's a lil glass army.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
The best for me is that female body with gorgeous tits and butt...come on! I just have to love it :biggrin: :biggrin: I wish you guys could touch that body because he did such a good job on this one..
I love them all.... awwww Mark thank you so much again! You know I really appreciate that for certain reasons! And I won't ever forget it! Much love and respect to you!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@May 9 2011, 11:28 PM~20516366
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for my girl V
> *



TTT for you honey!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> quote=VeronikA,May 7 2011, 03:32 PM~20504106]


TOTALLY CUTE MAMA, LOVE IT!!! WELL HERE IS MY HAPPY SUNDAY WISH, MAY YOU ENJOY MOTHERS DAY WITH YOUR LOVED ONES MAMA, I KNOW YOU HAVE NO BABIES, BUT YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL MAMA... SO MAY SHE BE BLESSED WITH A WONDERFUL DAY... LOVE YA...
[/quote]




> AWWW... IT'S JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS THE PERSON HOLDING IT... :biggrin: HAPPY MONDAY MAMA... :biggrin:




Awww Liz Thank you so much dear!! YOu're so sweet to me! You know I appreciate that!! Thank you mama! Hope you've enjoyed your special days too! I've been thinking of you too!!
Thank you Liz Love you and talk later mama!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA,May 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20516785]
Ok here we go again..
I am finally back home and have a chance to enjoy my incredible glass from my super cool friend Mark( Elpeyotero). I didn't expect so many of them... it's a lil glass army.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
The best for me is that female body with gorgeous tits and butt...come on! I just have to love it :biggrin: :biggrin: I wish you guys could touch that body because he did such a good job on this one..
I love them all.... awwww Mark thank you so much again! You know I really appreciate that for certain reasons! And I won't ever forget it! Much love and respect to you! 




























*Very cool... * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 9 2011, 06:36 PM~20516785
> *Ok here we go again..
> I am finally back home and have a chance to enjoy my incredible glass from my super cool friend Mark( Elpeyotero). I didn't expect so many of them... it's a lil glass army.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The best for me is that female body with gorgeous tits and butt...come on! I just have to love it :biggrin:  :biggrin: I wish you guys could touch that body because he did such a good job on this one..
> I love them all.... awwww Mark thank you so much again! You know I really appreciate that for certain reasons! And I won't ever forget it! Much love and respect to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 9 2011, 06:32 AM~20512713-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a busy day today but here is a lil sneak peak from my lunch break  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I've received amazing glass from my very good friend Mark! Totally incredible pieces... I love all of them.. oh my god... what a beautiful day! I will definitely post pics of all of them later today..
> 
> Have a great day all of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Love this Pic so Beautiful and the Glass Art Too! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 9 2011, 06:36 PM~20516785
> *Ok here we go again..
> I am finally back home and have a chance to enjoy my incredible glass from my super cool friend Mark( Elpeyotero). I didn't expect so many of them... it's a lil glass army.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The best for me is that female body with gorgeous tits and butt...come on! I just have to love it :biggrin:  :biggrin: I wish you guys could touch that body because he did such a good job on this one..
> I love them all.... awwww Mark thank you so much again! You know I really appreciate that for certain reasons! And I won't ever forget it! Much love and respect to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are so Awesome and I love how you look like you have so much fun in your pics lol!!!


----------



## danny chawps

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

your up early... :biggrin: :wave: I think I'll have your package sent out tomorrow.. I'll let you know for sure later :biggrin: Have a great day V!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 8 2011, 04:20 AM~20505483-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Too Cute and I especially Love those Flowers you did! Love It! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww gorgeous thank you so much!!! I've used 1shot paint for those flowers.. but not brush for pinstriping or lettering... but it was so much fun anyway  thank you sweetie for very kind words!!  Hope you had a nice day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 11:30 PM~20504311
> *
> :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  VERY  NICE VERONIKA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Frank!!!! :cheesy: Thank you!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:07 PM~20509272
> *no i had nothing but trouble the last week! the week absolutly went like shit for me
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww sorry to hear that homie!! Believe me we all have shitty days too..... we have them for some reason...troubles are coming and when you're strong enough they will leave soon or later too homie.. turn your head up and deal with your troubles you're strong enough to fight with anything! Hope those troubles don't include that thing with your bike...
> Wish you better days Marco! If anything drive down over here and I'll cook some nice meal and we can talk about it at least :biggrin: it helps sometimes too..  Good luck homie!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 8 2011, 05:28 PM~20507641
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hello Mark!!! Thank you :happysad: :cheesy: :0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 10 2011, 05:23 AM~20519656
> *your up early... :biggrin: :wave: I think I'll have your package sent out tomorrow.. I'll let you know for sure later  :biggrin: Have a great day V!
> *



Aww Mark! Good morning/ evening :biggrin: well yeah Im up since 5:30 am ... and I went to bed after 3:00 am ... not good at all but had no choice :biggrin: 

But it looks like a good day today  

Wooooow I am really exciting :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you :biggrin: sounds like I will do another photo shoot again :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you hope you have a good night my friend... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 9 2011, 10:36 PM~20519749
> *Aww Mark! Good morning/ evening :biggrin:  well yeah Im up since 5:30 am ... and I went to bed after 3:00 am ... not good at all but had no choice :biggrin:
> 
> But it looks like a good day today
> 
> Wooooow I am really exciting :biggrin:  :biggrin: thank you :biggrin: sounds like I will do another photo shoot again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you hope you have a good night my friend... :happysad:
> *


3-5 WTF!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50+May 9 2011, 12:59 PM~20512753-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Hope u have a good rest of the day veronika and Dont work to hard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Frank! My day was very niceand I did work hard but I had not chance..I try to work less today because of you   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 04:33 PM~20513883
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot homie :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 9 2011, 06:02 PM~20514412
> *aawe que linda!! how cute i like the way this one turned out. great pic for reference material too!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Mark!! Thank you so much :happysad: that's nothing compare to your pieces you've sent me.... still have to take a deep breath when I look at them... they all are so beautiful... thank you so much again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 9 2011, 06:04 PM~20514421
> *i dont know about the marble but i definitely agree with the second part!   great pic!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most beautiful thing in that pic is definitely that marble.. I took it with me at work today... I don't feel lonely anymore :biggrin: :biggrin: yayaaayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 9 2011, 06:07 PM~20514441
> *x2! the flowers are a great touch, well done V!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Mark... you know I love flowers  you bamboo glass is a great example
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BILLY_THE_KID_@May 9 2011, 08:16 PM~20515207
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you very muchhhhhh :cheesy: :0


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 10 2011, 02:39 AM~20517886-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool... [/b][/size] :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Thank you Mark! Im sure Mark will appreciate that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 03:52 AM~20518710
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 10 2011, 03:58 AM~20518771
> *Aww Love this Pic so Beautiful and the Glass Art Too! :cheesy:
> Those are so Awesome and I love how you look like you have so much fun in your pics lol!!!
> *


Yaaay gorgeous! You're so sweet thank you! :happysad: thank you for beautiful comment Bratt!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2011, 04:13 AM~20518966
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 05:47 AM~20519824
> *:biggrin:
> *


hello boobies luvr :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Rolling hard  I've finally received my brand new longboard yaaaaaaay...can't wait to finish at work and burn those lil wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 06:55 PM~20520231
> *Rolling hard  I've finally received my brand new longboard yaaaaaaay...can't wait to finish at work and burn those lil wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great photos the second one is badass!!


----------



## MR.50

> Rolling hard  I've finally received my brand new longboard yaaaaaaay...can't wait to finish at work and burn those lil wheels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: have a great day veronika


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 12:55 AM~20520231
> *Rolling hard  I've finally received my brand new longboard yaaaaaaay...can't wait to finish at work and burn those lil wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like fun, be careful on that thing.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 9 2011, 05:36 PM~20516785
> *Ok here we go again..
> I am finally back home and have a chance to enjoy my incredible glass from my super cool friend Mark( Elpeyotero). I didn't expect so many of them... it's a lil glass army.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> The best for me is that female body with gorgeous tits and butt...come on! I just have to love it :biggrin:  :biggrin: I wish you guys could touch that body because he did such a good job on this one..
> I love them all.... awwww Mark thank you so much again! You know I really appreciate that for certain reasons! And I won't ever forget it! Much love and respect to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: glad u like them v! and i totally agree with what the homie said in another post on here, you look like u have so much fun in your pics!!


----------



## lowmemory




----------



## lowmemory




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 9 2011, 11:05 PM~20519902
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: notice how the vid only foccusses on one thing :squint:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20523704
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  notice how the vid only foccusses on one thing :squint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowmemory




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@May 10 2011, 01:50 PM~20523603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: daaaaamn ur crazy girl it looks like u were going hella fast when u took a spill! :wow: 

whats up LOW how u been doing bro??


----------



## VeronikA

I had a great time out today!!! Wheeeey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: my mind is ready for new paintings I really needed to get out and chill with my friends...

Yap


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@May 10 2011, 03:56 PM~20523642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a nice bumper on da board :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 10 2011, 11:24 AM~20521831-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun, be careful on that  thing.. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowmemory_@May 10 2011, 03:50 PM~20523603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


she didnt listen to you nukka :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 10 2011, 09:15 PM~20523766
> *:wow: daaaaamn ur crazy girl it looks like u were going hella fast when u took a spill!  :wow:
> 
> whats up LOW how u been doing bro??
> *



Just a lil crash hahaha Im totally okayit was a professional jump like the one that James Bond did so many times :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@May 10 2011, 01:50 PM~20523603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



first i was like :wow: :wow: :wow: then :0 :0 then i was like :chuck: now im like :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2011, 02:32 PM~20523852
> *first i was like  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    then  :0  :0  then i was like  :chuck:  now im like  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I sure as shit wouldn't try what she was doing. Homegirl has heart! hno:


----------



## MR.50

> :0 :wow: looks like u had fun veronika
> :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

:happysad: i'm glad u are ok


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@May 11 2011, 07:50 AM~20523603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


hopefully the last crash on long board too :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 9 2011, 11:32 PM~20519725-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awww gorgeous thank you so much!!! I've used 1shot paint for those flowers.. but not brush for pinstriping or lettering... but it was so much fun anyway  thank you sweetie for very kind words!!  Hope you had a nice day!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I saw the 1 Shot I got me some too I just need to Crack it open some time lol!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 01:55 AM~20520231
> *Rolling hard  I've finally received my brand new longboard yaaaaaaay...can't wait to finish at work and burn those lil wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww I Love these Pics and the Videos you Look Like a Pro except for the Crash but I'm glad your ok and I'm glad you got to get out n have lots of fun!!! Love Ya! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 10 2011, 12:55 AM~20520231-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling hard  I've finally received my brand new longboard yaaaaaaay...can't wait to finish at work and burn those lil wheels  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 01:50 PM~20523603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 02:26 PM~20523826
> *I had a great time out today!!! Wheeeey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: my mind is ready for new paintings I really needed to get out and chill with my friends...
> 
> Yap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WELL FIRST OFF THANK GOD YOU ARE OK... NOW I TOTALLY THINK YOU ARE AWSOME!!! I LOVE SEEING FEMALES OUT THERE WITH THE GUYS, AND FOR BEING SUCH A SMALL MAMA, YOU TOOK THAT FALL AS GOOD AS A MAN... LOVE THE FACT YOU AREN'T VAIN AND EMBARASSED LIKE MOST FEMALES... THAT TOTALLY TOOK HEART MAMA, PROUD OF YOUR FREE SPIRIT, MAKES ME MISS MINE... MY ACCIDENT HAS TAKEN ALLOT OF MY DARE-DEVIL ATTITUDE...BUT THAT'S LIFE... :happysad: KEEP UP THAT FREE SPIRIT MAMA... YOU CAN TELL YOU ARE A HAPPY SOUL... :biggrin: WELL HAD TO COME ON HERE AND SHOW YA SOME MAD LOVE... CHAT LATER MIJA...


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 02:28 PM~20523838
> *Just a lil crash hahaha Im totally okayit was a professional jump like the one that James Bond did so many times  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn girl that hurt my eyes.. glad your ok and no broken bones.... Someone send her some safety grer.. :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 05:28 AM~20527386
> *damn girl that hurt my eyes.. glad your ok and no broken bones.... Someone send her some safety grer.. :biggrin:
> *



Morning Mark!!

Aww sorry I know that video looks scary  :wow: but I am really okay.. my right hand is totally alright and that's important

But it totally cleared my mind for a while..it was perfect time out Thank you for care MarkI'll be more careful next time :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 10 2011, 04:24 PM~20521831-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun, be careful on that  thing.. :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: :happysad: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 09:26 PM~20523827
> *damn thats a nice bumper on da board  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 10 2011, 09:27 PM~20523830
> *she didnt listen to you nukka  :uh:
> *



I had Marks words in my mind until the very last moment before that crash :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yap :biggrin: :biggrin: 
it was fun


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE BEAUTIFUL, WELL GOT TO GO MIMIS NOW SO HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEDNESDAY... LOVE YA... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 05:00 AM~20527134
> *WELL FIRST OFF THANK GOD YOU ARE OK... NOW I TOTALLY THINK YOU ARE AWSOME!!! I LOVE SEEING FEMALES OUT THERE WITH THE GUYS, AND FOR BEING SUCH A SMALL MAMA, YOU TOOK THAT FALL AS GOOD AS A MAN... LOVE THE FACT YOU AREN'T VAIN AND EMBARASSED LIKE MOST FEMALES... THAT TOTALLY TOOK HEART MAMA, PROUD OF YOUR FREE SPIRIT, MAKES ME MISS MINE... MY ACCIDENT HAS TAKEN ALLOT OF MY DARE-DEVIL ATTITUDE...BUT THAT'S LIFE... :happysad: KEEP UP THAT FREE SPIRIT MAMA... YOU CAN TELL YOU ARE A HAPPY SOUL... :biggrin: WELL HAD TO COME ON HERE AND SHOW YA SOME MAD LOVE... CHAT LATER MIJA...
> *



Awww thank you Liz so much!! You're awesome mama!!! You know exactly what to say to make me feel so great!! Thank you so much for beautiful comment mama! My homie boys are amazing
Im happy you like those videos And Im definitely ok nothing broken just small raws but it's cool..
I believe your accident cooled down your crazy attitude but lucky You stayed so beautiful and sexy mama! 
My dear I really appreciate your sweet comment and love you've sent me.. Love you too! Be safe and have a sweet dreams beautiful!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20527554
> *Morning Mark!!
> 
> Aww sorry I know that video looks scary   :wow:  but I am really okay.. my right hand is totally alright and that's important
> 
> But it totally cleared my mind for a while..it was perfect time out Thank you for care MarkI'll be more careful next time :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear you and your homies had a blast...and those hands didn't get damaged..  :biggrin: 

I'll have your package on the way tomorrow.. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up VeronikA :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 11 2011, 12:54 AM~20527593
> *:happysad:  :happysad: :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :0  :0  :0
> I had Marks words in my mind until the very last moment before that crash :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yap :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> it was fun
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 06:16 AM~20527772
> *Glad to hear you and your homies had a blast...and those hands didn't get damaged..    :biggrin:
> 
> I'll have your package on the way tomorrow..  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


I really have to cross my all fingers because last few days were one of the best ones ever and another great ones are just coming.. wowowowowow can't wait to get that packageawwwwww I should take a break with my longboard until I finish your project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: otherwise I can cover only myself with your flakes then :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 11:33 PM~20527889
> *I really have to cross my all fingers because last few days were one of the best ones ever and another great ones are just coming.. wowowowowow can't wait to get that packageawwwwww I should take a break with my longboard until I finish your project  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: otherwise I can cover only myself with your flakes then  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Get some safety gear first...but you can cover with flake too... :0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 11 2011, 06:18 AM~20527786-->
> 
> 
> 
> whazz up VeronikA  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whutzzz up homie! Hope you are okay!! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 11 2011, 06:29 AM~20527863
> *:uh:
> *



Don't look up so often.. it makes you look like a booby :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and you are not a booby :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 06:37 AM~20527914
> *Get some safety gear first...but you can cover with flake too... :0
> *


No no no safety gear only dickies togs and my fav nikes and that's all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I have to stay cool... even kids doesn't wear anything while riding on those longboards... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Haha And then I might put some flake on toobut only because of you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> whutzzz up homie! Hope you are okay!! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> i doing a new sketch of a 1963 chevy c10 truck :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 11:42 PM~20527957
> *No no no safety gear only dickies togs and my fav nikes and that's all :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I have to stay cool... even kids doesn't wear anything while riding on those longboards... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Haha And then I might put some flake on toobut only because of you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *







*I see safety gear in your future... :biggrin: *

Even the pros wear it... :biggrin: You'll be no good to anyone broken... :uh: knock on wood! 

Also don't get that flake in your eyes.. and try not to inhale it either... safety first..= Longer life.. right..?


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## VeronikA

> first i was like :wow: then :0 :0 then i was like :chuck: now im like :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


:roflmao: 
-------



> :roflmao: I sure as shit wouldn't try what she was doing. Homegirl has heart!


awww :happysad: my angelic bodyguard :biggrin:

-------



> :0 :wow: looks like u had fun veronika
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank!! :biggrin: Hope you had a fun too!!Sorry for yesterday.. I was like :420:
> 
> --------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully the last crash on long board too :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Cheyne!!haha well Im afraid it wasn't the last one.. but I promise I'll be more careful :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 11 2011, 04:32 AM~20526884-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know I saw the 1 Shot I got me some too I just need to Crack it open some time lol!!!
> Aww I Love these Pics and the Videos you Look Like a Pro except for the Crash but I'm glad your ok and I'm glad you got to get out n have lots of fun!!! Love Ya! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww you should get us on our knees and do some more bad ass lady pintstriping! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 I usually use 1shot on my paintings only with my regular brush... Pinstriping brush is total high level for me :worship:
> Haha yeah that crash looks crazy silly :biggrin: : but it belongs to this sport and Im sure it wasn't my last one :biggrin: thank you sweetie!! :biggrin: Love you too! Hope you have a wonderful day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 05:28 AM~20527386
> *damn girl that hurt my eyes.. glad your ok and no broken bones.... Someone send her some safety grer.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 11 2011, 06:50 AM~20528020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see safety gear in your future...  :biggrin:
> 
> Even the pros wear it... :biggrin:  You'll be no good to anyone broken... :uh: knock on wood!
> 
> Also don't get that flake in your eyes.. and try not to inhale it either... safety first..= Longer life.. right..?
> *


Awww what a cool video! Thank you.... those guys are crazy I don't ride that crazy :biggrin: those guys definitely need more than helmet only  so let's knock on the wood for them too :biggrin: 
hahaha I try my best to keep your flake off my eyes and nose :biggrin:but I can't promise you thatif I will be too excited flake will be all over me for sure :biggrin:  jk 

Thank you Mark! Glad to have you here... :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 11 2011, 03:54 PM~20529157
> *TTMFT
> *



Thank you :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP MAMA, JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE... TTMFT...


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 03:06 PM~20531482
> *SUP MAMA, JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE... TTMFT...
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS... :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...


----------



## DETONATER

=Dreamwork Customs,May 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20535561]
HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS... :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...









[/quote]
Damn Liz, get down with you bad self... Thred hi-jacker... lol :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 07:14 AM~20535561
> *HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS...  :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn mama!!! That's beautiful! I didn't expect such a beauty.. I love that fine touch. beautiful colors.. awwwwww Im really crazy happy you took some time to try some painting again after such a long time!!! No more fun.. seriously.. feel free to post all your works in here. Because I love it.. I am flower luvr! :biggrin: 

So what colors you've used? Acrylic ones like I do? How long it took you to do it.. and did you have some model or it's just the piece of your amazing fantasy? :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Mama I love it! Don't stop.. hope you had a great and chillin time when you were doing it.. hope we will be blessed enough to see more of your works again.. awww I wish I could be there with you and spend some time together painting and talking and having all that fun around :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot beautiful! Those flowers turned out awesome... and you know I love those color shades :happysad:


----------



## lowmemory

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 07:14 AM~20535561
> *HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS...  :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowmemory

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 10 2011, 09:15 PM~20523766
> *:wow: daaaaamn ur crazy girl it looks like u were going hella fast when u took a spill!  :wow:
> 
> whats up LOW how u been doing bro??
> *




whats up Homie...I'm fine thanks... saw you glass art. Very nice detail work! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 01:14 AM~20535561
> *HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS...  :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Good Afternoon! I see a 63 with flake on it in the future... What color is it going to be...? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 12 2011, 01:12 AM~20535728
> *Damn mama!!! That's beautiful! I didn't expect such a beauty.. I love that fine touch. beautiful colors.. awwwwww Im really crazy happy you took some time to try some painting again after such a long time!!! No more fun.. seriously.. feel free to post all your works in here. Because I love it.. I am flower luvr! :biggrin:
> 
> So what colors you've used? Acrylic ones like I do? How long it took you to do it.. and did you have some model or it's just the piece of your amazing fantasy? :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Mama I love it! Don't stop.. hope you had a great and chillin time when you were doing it.. hope we will be blessed enough  to see more of your works again.. awww I wish I could be there with you and spend some time together painting and talking and having all that fun around :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot beautiful! Those flowers turned out awesome... and you know I love those color shades :happysad:
> *


AWWW... I AM SOO GLAD YOU LIKE IT... I DO USE ACRYLIC PAINTS, I AM SURPRIZE MOST OF MY OLD PAINTS ARE STILL GOOD... LOL... THE LIL DOODLE TOOK ME ABOUT 45 MIN. NO MODELS, I NORMALLY PAINT OUT OF MY OWN LIL IMAGINATION... MY CREATIVITY WASN'T AT IT'S BEST, IT WAS LATE AND I JUST WANTED YOU TO SEE I WASN'T BS. ABOUT HAVING PAINTED IN THE ONE STROKE STYLE... LOL... IT REALLY WAS NICE GETTING BACK INTO IT, I THINK IT WILL HELP MY CREATIVE NATURE... :biggrin: IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BAD ASS TO BE ABLE TO KICK IT WITH YOU SO YOU COULD HAVE GIVEN ME POINTERS AND IDEAS... I KNOW IT WOULD HAVE BEEN SUPER COOL... WELL I AM HAPPY YOU LIKED IT MAMA, MAYBE I WILL START MAKING SOME TIME LATE AT NIGHT WHEN I CAN'T SLEEP TO PAINT LIL THINGS HERE AND THERE TILL I FEEL COMFERTABLE ENOUGH TO USE CANVAS... :happysad: WELL HOPE YOU HAD A BEAUTIFUL THURSDAY...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 01:14 AM~20535561
> *HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS...  :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG Liz you made me think you were like just an Amateur Painter the way you talked bout yourself lol! You are Amazing Girl that Looks so Damn Good!!!! I Love It So Glad You Shared it with us!!!  :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  



Hi Veronika!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20541280
> *OMG Liz you made me think you were like just an Amateur Painter the way you talked bout yourself lol! You are Amazing Girl that Looks so Damn Good!!!! I Love It So Glad You Shared it with us!!!    :wow: :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hi Veronika!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THAT'S WHY YOU AND VERONIKA ARE MY FAVORITES... :biggrin: THANK BOTH OF YOU FOR THE AWSOME LOVE... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

Hope u had a good friday veronika lets see some updates on your paintings


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20535561
> *HEY THERE MAMA, HERE IS THIS LIL ONE STROKE I TRIED FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST 7 YRS...  :happysad: I AM VERY RUSTY... LOL...HOPE YOU LIKE IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice Liz!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by lowmemory_@May 12 2011, 05:34 AM~20536081
> *whats up Homie...I'm fine thanks... saw you glass art. Very nice detail work!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, much appreciated.


----------



## sureñosbluez

:inout: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FRIDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hello to everyone!! Hope all of you are doing great! 
This one is not done yet.. will add some gold leafing and blue pinstriping....


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 14 2011, 02:27 PM~20552221
> *Hello to everyone!! Hope all of you are doing great!
> This one is not done yet.. will add some gold leafing and blue pinstriping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh that is Cool! I Love how you post the Progress Pics cuz the Final outcome for me is always a Surprise a Very Great Surprise lol I Love how Intricate you do your Paintings Great Work Girl Love Ya!!!!


----------



## MR.50

> Hello to everyone!! Hope all of you are doing great!
> This one is not done yet.. will add some gold leafing and blue pinstriping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks amazing veronika can wait to see it done


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 13 2011, 02:29 AM~20541280-->
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Liz you made me think you were like just an Amateur Painter the way you talked bout yourself lol! You are Amazing Girl that Looks so Damn Good!!!! I Love It So Glad You Shared it with us!!!    :wow: :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Hi Veronika!!! :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agreed!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 04:46 AM~20549503
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 08:46 PM~20552276
> *Oh that is Cool! I Love how you post the Progress Pics cuz the Final outcome for me is always a Surprise a Very Great Surprise lol I Love how Intricate you do your Paintings Great Work Girl Love Ya!!!!
> *



Hey gorgeous!!!

Thank you so much!! This one is still not done.. But Im really glad you can appreciate the way I post my artworks! Im always really shy to post all pics from the progress but then Im like '' Aww whatever girl hahahahaha'' and post everything I have :biggrin: so I really appreciate that from you sweetie!!
Thank you very much for checking and nice comment!! Love you! Hope you have a beautiful weekend!!
:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

Great work once again! :wow: :biggrin: 


Hope all is well! and your package should be coming soon..


----------



## VeronikA

> Hope u had a good friday veronika lets see some updates on your paintings


Thank you Frank!! Yea Friday was a nice day..



> Hello to everyone!! Hope all of you are doing great!
> This one is not done yet.. will add some gold leafing and blue pinstriping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks amazing veronika can wait to see it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank!! You know I appreciate your support a lot!! Thank you my friend! :happysad: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 12 2011, 03:10 PM~20536785-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon! I see a 63 with flake on it in the future... What color is it going to be...?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impala 63' or C10 63' ??
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 09:09 PM~20552379
> *Great work once again!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> Hope all is well! and your package should be coming soon..
> *



Hello Mark!!! Thank you so much :happysad: :happysad: Awww and that package.. well to be honest I don't have anything else in my mind but that :biggrin: :biggrin: I have my camera ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wheeey  

Hope you have a nice Saturday Mark


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+May 13 2011, 03:27 AM~20541765-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you homie!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@May 13 2011, 06:49 PM~20546078
> *:inout:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whutttt up broo :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 12 2011, 06:49 PM~20537958-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... I AM SOO GLAD YOU LIKE IT... I DO USE ACRYLIC PAINTS, I AM SURPRIZE MOST OF MY OLD PAINTS ARE STILL GOOD... LOL... THE LIL DOODLE TOOK ME ABOUT 45 MIN. NO MODELS, I NORMALLY PAINT OUT OF MY OWN LIL IMAGINATION... MY CREATIVITY WASN'T AT IT'S BEST, IT WAS LATE AND I JUST WANTED YOU TO SEE I WASN'T BS. ABOUT HAVING PAINTED IN THE ONE STROKE STYLE... LOL... IT REALLY WAS NICE GETTING BACK INTO IT, I THINK IT WILL HELP MY CREATIVE NATURE... :biggrin: IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BAD ASS TO BE ABLE TO KICK IT WITH YOU SO YOU COULD HAVE GIVEN ME POINTERS AND IDEAS... I KNOW IT WOULD HAVE BEEN SUPER COOL... WELL I AM HAPPY YOU LIKED IT MAMA, MAYBE I WILL START MAKING SOME TIME LATE AT NIGHT WHEN I CAN'T SLEEP TO PAINT LIL THINGS HERE AND THERE TILL I FEEL COMFERTABLE ENOUGH TO USE CANVAS...  :happysad:  WELL HOPE YOU HAD A BEAUTIFUL THURSDAY...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do! That's awesome I wouldn't tell it's acrylic paint.
> 
> And wow fast you are! I remember my paintings used to take me like one or two hours maximum few years ago... But the minimum is 9 hours now.. :biggrin:
> Girl you do really good job! It's good you can play with your fantasy just like that without having some model in front of you... that's very good!
> And Im more than sure we would have wonderful and full of fun time together!how two tiny cookies laughing and painting together must be fun hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Keep practicing Liz! Im sure you will get there where you been before.. I know it very well... when I didn't paint so much I lost all my tricks and strokes...
> 
> Can't wait to see more of your works! have a lovely weekend beautiful!!
> 
> Much respect and love mama!! Take care and have some nice relax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 13 2011, 05:09 AM~20542837
> *THAT'S WHY YOU AND VERONIKA ARE MY FAVORITES...  :biggrin: THANK BOTH OF YOU FOR THE AWSOME LOVE... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to you too beautiful!! We love you mama! :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 14 2011, 12:49 AM~20548122
> *FRIDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 14 2011, 02:17 PM~20552422
> *    Impala 63' or C10 63' ??
> Hello Mark!!! Thank you so much :happysad:  :happysad: Awww and that package.. well to be honest I don't have anything else in my mind but that  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I have my camera ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wheeey
> 
> Hope you have a nice Saturday Mark
> *


I was first talking about the impala... But now that you mention it, how about the Mr 63 C10 ? :biggrin: 

Saturday is great so far.. Thx! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 09:49 PM~20552578
> *I was first talking about the impala... But now that you mention it, how about the Mr 63 C10 ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Saturday is great so far.. Thx!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: No certain plan for Impala yet but C10 will have satin black on the body and glazy white cabin just waiting for my new smoothies.. they are somewhere on the way to me.. veeery close I think yaaaaaay :biggrin: 

Im very happy you have nice day Mark Enjoy it as much as you can my dear friend!  :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 14 2011, 01:27 PM~20552221
> *Hello to everyone!! Hope all of you are doing great!
> This one is not done yet.. will add some gold leafing and blue pinstriping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: I LOVE IT ALREADY... HELL OF A GOOD JOB VERONICA, I COULD NEVER PAINT PORTRAITS LIKE THAT, I TOTALLY ADMIRE YOUR STYLE... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE LEAFING AND PINSTRIPE... :biggrin: :biggrin: I AM PRACTICING EVERYDAY I AM PAINTING A LIL HERE AND THERE, I THINK I NEED TO GO OUT AND BUY NEW BRUSHES, CUZ 2 OF MY FAVORITE ONES ARE A LIL WORN ALREADY... :happysad: BUT IT IS JUST LIKE YOU SAID, I NEED TO FIND MY BRUSH TECHNIQUE AGAIN, I LOOK AT MY PAINTINGS AND I AM LIKE WOW... I NEED TO PRACTICE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT I AM SOO HAPPY EVERYONE HAS SHOWN MY DOOLINGS SOME LOVE.... THANKS MAMA....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika ?

u have to check out that europe topic the next days we got some nice footage of the and from after the meeting yesterday with the romantics homies from holland and hannover!

alot of 3 wheeling and hopping vids of our member kenan


----------



## VeronikA

My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fuck that looks hard i want it lol


----------



## VeronikA

Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 15 2011, 09:16 PM~20557604
> *fuck that looks hard i want it lol
> *



Hahaha wowww thanks a lot!! I didn't expect such an interest :0 :0 thanks a lot homie!


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA,May 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20557594]My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:   





































:wow: :wow: :wow: Looks awsome! 

=VeronikA,May 15 2011, 02:18 PM~20557616]Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/


























I like this one too!  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

i love your style sister :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 14 2011, 11:28 PM~20552938
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  I LOVE IT ALREADY... HELL OF A GOOD JOB VERONICA, I COULD NEVER PAINT PORTRAITS LIKE THAT, I TOTALLY ADMIRE YOUR STYLE... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE LEAFING AND PINSTRIPE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I AM PRACTICING EVERYDAY I AM PAINTING A LIL HERE AND THERE, I THINK I NEED TO GO OUT AND BUY NEW BRUSHES, CUZ 2 OF MY FAVORITE ONES ARE A LIL WORN ALREADY... :happysad:  BUT IT IS JUST LIKE YOU SAID, I NEED TO FIND MY BRUSH TECHNIQUE AGAIN, I LOOK AT MY PAINTINGS AND I AM LIKE WOW... I NEED TO PRACTICE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT I AM SOO HAPPY EVERYONE HAS SHOWN MY DOOLINGS SOME LOVE.... THANKS MAMA....
> *



Hey mama!!! 
Awwww thank you so much for amazing comment! I did finally silver leafing instead of gold one.. well.. it was my first time :uh: it doesn't look very good but I tried it at least  
I did a pic of my brushes especially for you mama I have them for years already :biggrin: I couldn't change them haha they look terrible but Im very happy with themI do use only those 4.
And of course everyone feels a lot for your sweet paintings..they have a real soul. I love the color shades you use..
My sweet mama hope you have a chance to enjoy your Sunday! Have a lovely one and take some rest.. can't wait to see more works..


----------



## VeronikA

My lil helper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 09:23 PM~20557639
> *=VeronikA,May 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20557594]My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Looks awsome!
> 
> =VeronikA,May 15 2011, 02:18 PM~20557616]Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too!    :biggrin:
> *



Hello Mark
Thank you very much.. it was a real fight with that silver leafs.. hahaha hope it won't be same with flake :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just kiddingI would rather cut my hand than to waste some of your flake   :biggrin:  

Thank you again Hope you have a nice Sunday my friend! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2011, 09:28 PM~20557659
> *i love your style sister  :biggrin:
> *



Aww thank you so much homie! :happysad: :happysad:  you know I really appreciate that! I love your bikes too.. it's a lot of work to build them up this way.. you're really good! Well we all know that you winning every show with pride


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 03:09 PM~20557814
> *Hello Mark
> Thank you very much.. it was a real fight with that silver leafs.. hahaha hope it won't be same with flake  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just kiddingI would rather cut my hand than to waste some of your flake     :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you again Hope you have a nice Sunday my friend! :happysad:
> *


 :nono: cutting of the fingers... I would just send you more...  :biggrin: 

Yeah with the sizing you have to time it just right to lay down the leaf and you have a small window to place the leaf... its like a little glue, a little lear back and forth and so on.. also the tempeture make the timing change due to evaporation "drying time of glue". so I've been told.. You'll get it and do fine.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 15 2011, 03:13 PM~20557594-->
> 
> 
> 
> My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: I Love it even More it looks so Awesome Veronika!!!!!!:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 03:18 PM~20557616
> *Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 04:02 PM~20557777
> *My lil helper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww cute lol!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 03:23 PM~20557639
> *=VeronikA,May 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20557594]My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Looks awsome!
> 
> =VeronikA,May 15 2011, 02:18 PM~20557616]Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too!    :biggrin:
> *




:wow: LOOKING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 10:19 PM~20557850
> *:nono: cutting of the fingers... I would just send you more...    :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah with the sizing you have to time it just right to lay down the leaf and you have a small window to place the leaf... its like a little glue, a little lear back and forth and so on.. also the tempeture make the timing change due to evaporation "drying time of glue". so I've been told.. You'll get it and do fine..  :biggrin:
> *



Aww noo I will treasure it like it would be my organs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Yeahh I've been told very similar way of doing it.. I need to see some videos too because I use to work with paints only and I had the silver pieces all over me :biggrin: :biggrin: need to check some safety video and how to stay clean :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Thank you


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 03:29 PM~20557891
> *Aww noo I will treasure it like it would be my organs :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeahh I've been told very similar way of doing it.. I need to see some videos too because I use to work with paints only and I had the silver pieces all over me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  need to check some safety video and how to stay clean :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you
> *


Hummm, How would a flaked out and and silver leafed vero look? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 10:32 PM~20557898
> *Hummm, How would a flaked out and and silver leafed vero look?  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: you have my word you will find out very soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 10:22 PM~20557863
> *:wow: I Love it even More it looks so Awesome Veronika!!!!!!:cheesy:
> Nice!!!!  :biggrin:
> Aww cute lol!!
> *


Woww gorgeous! Thanks a lot!! Im super happy to see such a nice words to my works..! Thank you so much girl! I really appreciate that!

Hope you have a wonderful Sunday Bratt!! :happysad:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 15 2011, 10:24 PM~20557872
> *:wow:  LOOKING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:
> *



Perfect! I couldn't wish anything else... future owner like that :biggrin: Yay :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot homie


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 04:37 PM~20557928
> *Perfect! I couldn't wish anything else... future owner like that :biggrin:  Yay :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot homie
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 15 2011, 04:32 PM~20557898-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm, How would a flaked out and and silver leafed vero look?  :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally Awesome n Wicked!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 04:33 PM~20557909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you have my word you will find out very soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Can't Wait to See It Yay!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+May 15 2011, 10:42 PM~20557941-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 15 2011, 10:49 PM~20557964
> *Totally Awesome n Wicked!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Can't Wait to See It Yay!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha you're crazy my sweethearts :biggrin: :biggrin: I love ya both so much  I will definitely send you some sneak peak haha but I need to get Marks flake first.. haha it will be crazy I know that :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't know why Im always so dirty no matter if I work with paints only or leafs..  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20557594-->
> 
> 
> 
> My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT LOOKS AMAZING, I AM SOO HAPPY YOU WENT WITH SILVER, SILVER AND BLUES ALWAYS LOOK BETTER THAN GOLD AND BLUES, TO MUCH CONTRAST AND COMPETES TO MUCH IF YOU ASK ME, THE SILVER WAS JUST THE RIGHT TOUCH!!! AND FOR IT BEING YOUR FIRST TIME YOU DID BETTER THAN ME... I GOT FRUSTRATED AND SAID F*CK LEAFING AFTER MY FIRST TRY, I AM VERY CRITICAL ABOUT MY FLAWS... :happysad: I KNOW I CAN DO THINGS, IT'S JUST GETTING MY MIND AND MY HANDS TO AGREE... LOL... BUT I LOVE HOW YOUR FIRST TIME CAME OUT!!! VERRRRRRRY BADDDDDDD ASSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 02:18 PM~20557616
> *Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE THE WAY YOU SPLIT THE WHITE AND RED WITH THE BORDER OF ROSES IT CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL MAMA!!! GREAT WORK RIGHT THERE!!! I LOVE THE WAY YOU TWO TONED THE TATS ON HER ASS TOO... VERRRRY COOL... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MAMA...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 02:51 PM~20557739
> *Hey mama!!!
> Awwww thank you so much for amazing comment! I did finally silver leafing instead of gold one.. well.. it was my first time :uh: it doesn't look very good but I tried it at least
> I did a pic of my brushes especially for you mama I have them for years already :biggrin: I couldn't change them haha they look terrible but Im very happy with themI do use only those 4.
> And of course everyone feels a lot for your sweet paintings..they have a real soul. I love the color shades you use..
> My sweet mama hope you have a chance to enjoy your Sunday! Have a lovely one and take some rest.. can't wait to see more works..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE THE FIRST BRUSH AND IT IS A LIL BETTER CONDITION BUT FOR THE FLOWERS I NEED IT TO BE FLAT WITHOUT SEPERATION OF THE BRUSH FOR THE ONE STROKE TECHNIQUE TO LOOK SMOOTH AND IT'S BEST, I AM STILL KEEPING THEM BUT I WILL JUST REPURPOSE THEM FOR POUNCING AND FILLING IN THINGS... LOL... NEVER THROW THEM AWAY, UNTIL THERE ISN'T A HAIR LEFT... LOL OH AND I LOVE YOUR LIL HELPER TOO... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT MAMA, I TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU ALWAYS UPLIFTING MY SPIRIT... SO THANK YOU AND HOPE YOUR WEEKEND WAS AS AWSOME AS YOU!!!


----------



## MR.50

> My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: very nice veronika


----------



## MR.50

> Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 another amazing piece veronika


----------



## MR.50

> My lil helper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WELL GIVING YOU ONE MORE BUMP B4 I GO TO FACEBOOK AND SHOW SOME MORE LOVE AND RESPECT... LOL... LOVE YA!!!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 08:13 AM~20557594
> *My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out really great Veronika and im sure the more practice you get the more you will be happy with it.


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 08:18 AM~20557616
> *Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love where your style is heading stick with it it, it is unique and very tight!!!
you go girl!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 04:13 PM~20557827
> *Aww thank you so much homie! :happysad:  :happysad:   you know I really appreciate that! I love your bikes too.. it's a lot of work to build them up this way.. you're really good! Well we all know that you winning every show with pride
> *


  thanks girl i am very proud of my bike its cool when it won at the shows but i love more when the people see it and says WOW :biggrin: I think that you feel the same when the people see your art :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA HERE IS THIS LIL DOODLE I AM DOING FOR MY ELDEST DAUGHTER, I AM NOT DONE YET, BUT I HOPE TOMORROW, I WILL FINISH IT, TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK??? i AM NOT MUCH OF A DRAWER BUT I TRIED... HOPE YOU LIKE IT MAMA, I TOTALLY LOVE THE FACT I GOT MY I CAN DO IT ATTITUDE BACK... THANKS TO YOU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

hey u know that book that ur lil helper is standing on where can i get one..info please


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 14 2011, 02:12 PM~20552398
> *Thank you Frank!! Yea Friday was a nice day..
> Thank you Frank!! You know I appreciate your support a lot!! Thank you my friend! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


sick as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low of 79

nice work from the neighboring country.
Greetings from East Germany :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Just chilling tonight.. I am freaking tired and can't concentrate too much.. so I rather stay away from important projects tonight...  :uh: :420: :drama: 









Olalala this baby will be open in a minute :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

Hey veronika any info on the book that ur lil helper is standing on.
Any info is appreciated. ..nice paintings..is that acrylic..I just started painting myself


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+May 16 2011, 08:43 AM~20561034-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey u know that book that ur lil helper is standing on where can i get one..info please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PhatBoysTattoos_@May 16 2011, 09:28 PM~20564252
> *Hey veronika any info on the book that ur lil helper is standing on.
> Any info is appreciated. ..nice paintings..is that acrylic..I just started painting myself
> *



Hey Homie!
Sorry I just wanted to take a shower before I get stuck on here :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I took some pics of that mag for you. It's a british mag :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

And yup I use acrylic colors so what about to share some of your works with us? :biggrin:  And thank you!

Another pics of that mag


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika?
any news about our last pm? because i got my head cleared a bit on the last show and its back on the cutty hahaha! i wanna finished it so bad


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 04:05 PM~20564445
> *And yup I use acrylic colors so what about to share some of your works with us? :biggrin:    And thank you!
> 
> Another pics of that mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool thanks for the pics and info..and yes ill try and post picks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 04:10 PM~20564143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.50

> Just chilling tonight.. I am freaking tired and can't concentrate too much.. so I rather stay away from important projects tonight...  :uh: :420: :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0
> Olalala this baby will be open in a minute :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: no sleepin on the job  aww just relax and take it easy Veronika u deserve it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 02:10 PM~20564143
> *Just chilling tonight.. I am freaking tired and can't concentrate too much.. so I rather stay away from important projects tonight...   :uh:  :420:  :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olalala this baby will be open in a minute :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MAMA, EVEN WHAT YOU DON'T CALL AN IMPORTANT PROJECT LOOKS HELLA GOOD GIRL... LOVE SEEING YOU CHILAXING... HOPE YOU HAD A BEAUTIFUL MONDAY... TTYL... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 15 2011, 11:03 PM~20558032-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT LOOKS AMAZING, I AM SOO HAPPY YOU WENT WITH SILVER, SILVER AND BLUES ALWAYS LOOK BETTER THAN GOLD AND BLUES, TO MUCH CONTRAST AND COMPETES TO MUCH IF YOU ASK ME, THE SILVER WAS JUST THE RIGHT TOUCH!!! AND FOR IT BEING YOUR FIRST TIME YOU DID BETTER THAN ME... I GOT FRUSTRATED AND SAID F*CK LEAFING AFTER MY FIRST TRY, I AM VERY CRITICAL ABOUT MY FLAWS...  I KNOW I CAN DO THINGS, IT'S JUST GETTING MY MIND AND MY HANDS TO AGREE... LOL... BUT I LOVE HOW YOUR FIRST TIME CAME OUT!!! VERRRRRRRY BADDDDDDD ASSSS!!!!
> I LOVE THE WAY YOU SPLIT THE WHITE AND RED WITH THE BORDER OF ROSES IT CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL MAMA!!! GREAT WORK RIGHT THERE!!! I LOVE THE WAY YOU TWO TONED THE TATS ON HER ASS TOO... VERRRRY COOL... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MAMA...
> I HAVE THE FIRST BRUSH AND IT IS A LIL BETTER CONDITION BUT FOR THE FLOWERS I NEED IT TO BE FLAT WITHOUT SEPERATION OF THE BRUSH FOR THE ONE STROKE TECHNIQUE TO LOOK SMOOTH AND IT'S BEST, I AM STILL KEEPING THEM BUT I WILL JUST REPURPOSE THEM FOR POUNCING AND FILLING IN THINGS... LOL... NEVER THROW THEM AWAY, UNTIL THERE ISN'T A HAIR LEFT... LOL OH AND I LOVE YOUR LIL HELPER TOO... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT MAMA, I TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU ALWAYS UPLIFTING MY SPIRIT... SO THANK YOU AND HOPE YOUR WEEKEND WAS AS AWSOME AS YOU!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heyyy Mama!!! Sorry I was ready to reply like hundred times and never finished it :uh: but I am here finally!!!! :biggrin: Time runs fast for me for some reason.... awww
> But thank you very much for very kind and sweet words mama!! You know I appreciate that so much!! Definitely agree about the silver thing. I was ready to use gold just to make it warmer... I thought that silver and blue would look too cold.. but honestly I like the final look too.... it's the first painting I like after very very very very very very......****** hahaha very long time :biggrin: so Im happy you like this piece too mama!!
> Leafing is cool thing but you have to know how to! Hahaa I honestly I didn't know much hahaha :biggrin: that's why I've found silver not only behind my ears but on neck and hair too yup that's our Veronika :biggrin:
> Thank you mama again for your supporting words! You know I need that so much to continue in what Im doing..so honestly thanks a lot beautiful!! Love you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 15 2011, 11:43 PM~20558233
> *WELL GIVING YOU ONE MORE BUMP B4 I GO TO FACEBOOK AND SHOW SOME MORE LOVE AND RESPECT... LOL... LOVE YA!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love you too sweetie!! Tell me what would I do without you :biggrin: :biggrin: I have no f***ing idea :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 16 2011, 07:35 AM~20560936
> *HEY MAMA HERE IS THIS LIL DOODLE I AM DOING FOR MY ELDEST DAUGHTER, I AM NOT DONE YET, BUT I HOPE TOMORROW, I WILL FINISH IT, TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK??? i AM NOT MUCH OF A DRAWER BUT I TRIED... HOPE YOU LIKE IT MAMA, I TOTALLY LOVE THE FACT I GOT MY I CAN DO IT ATTITUDE BACK... THANKS TO YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I love this one :cheesy: that's totally awesome mama!! WOW you've surprised me so much! Ohhh I am so impressed..this is one hella art piece! Just that simple but awesome idea got me on my knees.. see mama I've told you on Facebook :biggrin: The colors, amazing shading, theme.. amazing work Liz! It totally different painting than the previous ones. It looks so sweet.. you should start painting on the canvases mama... it's too late now already  this one would look amazing on the canvas Im very sure..
> I don't know if it would be too much I know you planning to get some crazy piece from Edgar for me but believe me mama I would love to get something like that from you too! Because it's just awesome how you've turned out :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 YOu know it's not only that I like your paintings but also the fact that you've started after such a long time and you like doing it again. That's crazy! I am so happy I can motivate someone like you so much.... Hard to explain what I feel right know...
> 
> Mama thank you again for sharing your crazy cool and beautiful works.. can't wait to see more of them....just keep it up! And don't give up! You doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 17 2011, 03:08 AM~20567074
> *HEY MAMA, EVEN WHAT YOU DON'T CALL AN IMPORTANT PROJECT LOOKS HELLA GOOD GIRL... LOVE SEEING YOU CHILAXING... HOPE YOU HAD A BEAUTIFUL MONDAY... TTYL... :biggrin:
> *


Awww thank you mama :biggrin: I was really tired yesterday.. I wanted to do something but I couldn't.. my hands were just hungry to open some cool drink and chill a lil bit... :happysad: Hope you had a wonderful day beautiful! I love you!


----------



## VeronikA

> My first time silver leafing.. I know it looks terrible.. oh well I need to practice a lot. But here is a lil sneak peak :biggrin: I did finally silver one instead of gold one.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: very nice veronika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not done yet... I have to add some nice sign in the background too....will see:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 another amazing piece veronika
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just chilling tonight.. I am freaking tired and can't concentrate too much.. so I rather stay away from important projects tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow:
> Olalala this baby will be open in a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: no sleepin on the job  aww just relax and take it easy Veronika u deserve it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha I was chilling just a lil bit :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Aww hello Frank!! Thank you very much not only for stopping by but for very cute words too! Hope you had a good day at work!! And make sure you will have some strawberries in the morning!! :biggrin:   Good night my friend  And thank you again!! :happysad:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

Your up early... bright eye'd and bushy tailed... :biggrin: Wow it's already the 17th on your side of the planet.. I'm sure today will be a great day... :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder+May 16 2011, 02:57 AM~20559464-->
> 
> 
> 
> turned out really great Veronika and im sure the more practice you get the more you will be happy with it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Cheyne!! Yup that's very true :biggrin: :biggrin: those two are my favorite ones right now... I didn't like anything like that very long timebut of course I like yours toothat reminds me to say sorry again... there is one thing I need to explain why your piece is taking me so long :biggrin: I need to have my mind settled for certain piece and then I can work on it.. otherwise I can mess it up and that's what I don't want.... be patient my friendyou will get some bonus for the waiting :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hopndropdownunder_@May 16 2011, 02:59 AM~20559479
> *i love where your style is heading stick with it it, it is unique and very tight!!!
> you go girl!
> *


Thank you so much homie!! Awww honestly thank you very much!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 05:38 AM~20568352
> *Your up early...  bright eye'd and bushy tailed...  :biggrin: Wow it's already the 17th on your side of the planet.. I'm sure today will be a great day... :thumbsup:
> *



Hello Mark :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: always so great to meet you here in the morning :happysad: :happysad:  thank you well Im a lil bit late today but it's ok :biggrin: 
Yup it's 17th over here!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyy another 11 hours and it's there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Make a note in your diary :biggrin: :happysad:   Hope you had a nice day Mark and have even better evening


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 10:41 PM~20568375
> *Hello Mark :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  always so great to meet you here in the morning  :happysad:  :happysad:   thank you well Im a lil bit late today but it's ok :biggrin:
> Yup it's 17th over here!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyy another 11 hours and it's there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Make a note in your diary :biggrin:  :happysad:      Hope you had a nice day Mark and have even better evening
> *


Ha! no need to make note.... it's burned into the brain already... lol


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 16 2011, 03:26 AM~20559730-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girl i am very proud of my bike its cool when it won at the shows but i love more when the people see it and says WOW  :biggrin:   I think that you feel the same when the people see your art  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so welcome homie! Much respect to you! And totally agreed.. no money or awards can't compare to that... some people already told me I could try to sell my paintings and earn some nice money.. but that's not what I want  this is much better.. connect with people and share their joy... so I totally understand how you feel! But winning shows is very good for you too.. it can assure you that you do it right too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 03:29 PM~20562007
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey homie! Thank you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 16 2011, 05:47 PM~20562907
> *sick as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww Mark!!!! I don't know why but I was almost 100% sure you will like them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks a lot my friend! :happysad: :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low of 79_@May 16 2011, 06:06 PM~20563020
> *nice work from the neighboring country.
> Greetings from East Germany :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you neighbor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 05:44 AM~20568400
> *Ha! no need to make note.... it's burned into the brain already... lol
> *



Awwwww :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: you're just so perfect... :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 10:52 PM~20568449
> *Awwwww :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad: you're just so perfect... :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Yeah! did you hear that guys! :run: :shhh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+May 16 2011, 10:15 PM~20564514-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup veronika?
> any news about our last pm? because i got my head cleared a bit on the last show and its back on the cutty hahaha! i wanna finished it so bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No news for now.. we will know more next Tuesday...
> 
> Awwww Im very happy for you homie! It was just a matter of time when it will turn back for you.. :happysad:
> You will get there baby don't worry... I can move with my truck either right now... I have my packages still stopped at customs.. it's been a more than 1 month already.... sucksss
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PhatBoysTattoos_@May 16 2011, 10:18 PM~20564544
> *Cool thanks for the pics and info..and yes ill try and post picks
> *


You're welcome! It's nothing special... Im sure you guys have better mags in states :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Feel free to throw in some of your works... just wondering you are fan of ink and such or even better you are tattoo artist? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 17 2011, 12:55 AM~20568462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Yeah! did you hear that guys!  :run:  :shhh:
> *


man dat google translator fucked it up :uh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2011, 10:18 PM~20564545
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:angel: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 06:12 AM~20568565
> *man dat google translator fucked it up  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:    nope :tongue: :tongue: 

you're just jealous :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 17 2011, 01:15 AM~20568582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:       nope :tongue:  :tongue:
> 
> you're just jealous :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 06:16 AM~20568589
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

My dearest please check out my friends art works! His name is Mark and he posted some fresh stuff in his thread! Hella talented and humble artist ooooooh myyy god :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot!! Hope you all have wonderful day!! :happysad:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=457530&st=60


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 17 2011, 05:07 AM~20569132
> *My dearest please check out my friends art works! His name is Mark and he posted some fresh stuff in his thread! Hella talented and humble artist ooooooh myyy god :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot!! Hope you all have wonderful day!! :happysad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=457530&st=60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha..daaaamn V youre too kind always taking over your own thread to promote my work! thanks girl ur really too kind


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 02:10 PM~20564143
> *Just chilling tonight.. I am freaking tired and can't concentrate too much.. so I rather stay away from important projects tonight...   :uh:  :420:  :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olalala this baby will be open in a minute :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dark beeeeeer huuuh


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 16 2011, 02:10 PM~20564143
> *Just chilling tonight.. I am freaking tired and can't concentrate too much.. so I rather stay away from important projects tonight...   :uh:  :420:  :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olalala this baby will be open in a minute :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: So who takes these pictures of you anyway??


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 17 2011, 11:04 PM~20575397
> *:uh: So who takes these pictures of you anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a camera


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 17 2011, 10:18 PM~20575485
> *a camera
> *



smart ass :squint:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 17 2011, 10:21 PM~20572420-->
> 
> 
> 
> dark beeeeeer huuuh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yesss Yummy yummy :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 18 2011, 05:04 AM~20575397
> *:uh: So who takes these pictures of you anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a ghost of course :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 05:18 AM~20575485
> *a camera
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> hey slo! How you doing! :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 05:48 AM~20575701
> *smart ass  :squint:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20571534
> *hahaha..daaaamn V youre too kind always taking over your own thread to promote my work! thanks girl ur really too kind
> *



Well I know you are well known all over the world already but to be honest it's really honor for me to post some of your amazing works in my thread :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you're very welcome Mark! You know I would do even more for you! Love your new pieces!! :happysad: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

And it's there ...


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,May 18 2011, 01:10 AM~20576184]
And it's there ...












:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.50

> And it's there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> :worship: very nice veronika


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 18 2011, 07:10 PM~20576184
> *And it's there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have not seen words tattooed across the top of the shoulders like that very original!!
Your tattooist is very skillful


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 18 2011, 02:10 AM~20576184
> *And it's there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice tattoo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 18 2011, 03:10 AM~20576184
> *And it's there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks blurry maybe you can take a pic looking from da bottom up :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 02:37 PM~20579404
> *looks blurry maybe you can take a pic looking from da bottom up  :wow:
> *


agreed :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

YES I AM A TATTOO ARTIST CHECK OUT MY TREAD ITS IN THE ART AND MUSIC TOPIC...UNDER PHATBOYSTATTOOS...HOUSTON TX....MAYBE ILL TATTOO U SOME DAY IN DA FUTURE? :cheesy:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 07:37 AM~20579404
> *looks blurry maybe you can take a pic looking from da bottom up  :wow:
> *


+2


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 17 2011, 05:07 AM~20569132-->
> 
> 
> 
> My dearest please check out my friends art works! His name is Mark and he posted some fresh stuff in his thread! Hella talented and humble artist ooooooh myyy god :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot!! Hope you all have wonderful day!! :happysad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=457530&st=60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW... VERRRRRRRY BAD ASS WORK... LOVE THE DESIGNS YOU THROW ON THEM BRO... LOOKING HELLA GOOD...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 18 2011, 01:10 AM~20576184
> *And it's there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH :wow: YOU ARE ONE TOUGH COOKIE MAMA... LOVE THE FONT THE HOMIE USED FOR THE LETTER... AND THE MESSAGE IS SOOO CUTE...


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## hopndropdownunder

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:h5:


----------



## louies90




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 08:37 PM~20579404
> *looks blurry maybe you can take a pic looking from da bottom up  :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> VeronikA,May 18 2011, 01:10 AM~20576184]
> And it's there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



> :wow: :wow:
> :worship: very nice veronika
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Frank!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen words tattooed across the top of the shoulders like that very original!!
> Your tattooist is very skillful
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Cheyne! I am very glad you like it
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 18 2011, 07:15 PM~20578892-->
> 
> 
> 
> real nice tattoo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww thank you homie!!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@May 19 2011, 10:17 PM~20587464
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



 :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+May 18 2011, 08:54 PM~20579513-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES I AM A TATTOO ARTIST CHECK OUT MY TREAD ITS IN THE ART AND MUSIC TOPIC...UNDER PHATBOYSTATTOOS...HOUSTON TX....MAYBE ILL TATTOO U SOME DAY IN DA FUTURE? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice!!! I will take a lot just a lil later....
> haha well maybe yes.. you never know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 19 2011, 04:13 AM~20582705
> *WOW... VERRRRRRRY BAD ASS WORK... LOVE THE DESIGNS YOU THROW ON THEM BRO... LOOKING HELLA GOOD...
> OH  :wow: YOU ARE ONE TOUGH COOKIE MAMA... LOVE THE FONT THE HOMIE USED FOR THE LETTER... AND THE MESSAGE IS SOOO CUTE...
> *


Hello mama!!! Aww thank you so much... Im really glad you like them mama!that message means a lot..... thank you very much girl! Always glad to see you here.. hope you had a nice day mama! I am very busy last few days..and tired :biggrin: 
:420: :420: :420:


----------



## VeronikA

Just sketches with first color base..i might add some gold lettering and flowers...
Will see..

Anyway thank you very much to all of you!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 05:14 PM~20587440
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## MR.50

> Just sketches with first color base..i might add some gold lettering and flowers...
> Will see..
> 
> Anyway thank you very much to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow: i see that u like painting clown
> :thumbsup: very nice veronika


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,May 19 2011, 03:37 PM~20587593]
Just sketches with first color base..i might add some gold lettering and flowers...
Will see..

Anyway thank you very much to all of you!
























































Wow! These are very nice V... Once again you pull more out the hat...Suprise Suprise... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 19 2011, 07:50 AM~20583792-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwww If I known you will be sad I would never ask you for that... :happysad: :happysad:   head up and smile
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 19 2011, 10:41 PM~20587610
> *
> *



Another sad guy :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: awwwwwww :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by hopndropdownunder+May 19 2011, 12:45 PM~20584172-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:41 PM~20585661
> *:h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@May 19 2011, 10:02 PM~20587341
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> Just sketches with first color base..i might add some gold lettering and flowers...
> Will see..
> 
> Anyway thank you very much to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow: i see that u like painting clown
> :thumbsup: very nice veronika
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Frank!! :biggrin: Well yeah... people did asked me for more of them and I actually love this style too... so I might keep doing them for a while :biggrin:
> Thank you very much Frank!!! :happysad: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> Just sketches with first color base..i might add some gold lettering and flowers...
> Will see..
> 
> Anyway thank you very much to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :wow: :wow: i see that u like painting clown
> :thumbsup: very nice veronika
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Frank!! :biggrin: Well yeah... people did asked me for more of them and I actually love this style too... so I might keep doing them for a while :biggrin:
> Thank you very much Frank!!! :happysad: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 01:07 AM~20588570
> *VeronikA,May 19 2011, 03:37 PM~20587593]
> Just sketches with first color base..i might add some gold lettering and flowers...
> Will see..
> 
> Anyway thank you very much to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! These are very nice V... Once again you pull more out the hat...Suprise Suprise...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Aww Thank you Mark!! :happysad: :happysad:  I need to sit down and plan your project step by step because it's huuuge :biggrin: it will be fun :cheesy: :cheesy: thank you again for nice comment!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 20 2011, 04:54 AM~20590589
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20590615
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *



SUP V? NICE PIECES! KEEP EM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 20 2011, 05:01 AM~20590639
> *SUP V?  NICE PIECES!  KEEP EM COMING  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks a lot!!! I took a special day off to finish them and some others too.... so hopefully they will be done soon... Your Juanita is between them too
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 11:03 PM~20590657
> *Thanks a lot!!! I took a special day off to finish them and some others too.... so hopefully they will be done soon... Your Juanita is between them too
> Thanks again!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 09:57 PM~20590609
> *Aww Thank you Mark!! :happysad:  :happysad:   I need to sit down and plan your project step by step because it's huuuge :biggrin: it will be fun :cheesy:  :cheesy: thank you again for nice comment!! :happysad:
> *


 :0 :wow: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 05:38 AM~20590898
> *:0  :wow:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 05:38 AM~20590898
> *:0  :wow:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

To The Top!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 09:53 PM~20590579
> *Hi Frank!! :biggrin: Well yeah... people did asked me for more of them and I actually love this style too... so I might keep doing them for a while :biggrin:
> Thank you very much Frank!!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I like the top one alot! nice work as always V cant wait to see how they turn out! TTT for the homegurl


----------



## VeronikA

Thanks to Mark ( sir Detonater ) :biggrin: :biggrin: I had a chance try to work with this beautiful flake! Mark sent me amazing flake collection and I used them on one of my paintings already... Thank you Mark again!!! Really I love them all!! :happysad: 









It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot.. well mmmm will see....:around: hno: hno: hno: 
















:around: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 20 2011, 06:33 AM~20591178-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 12:53 PM~20591866
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Frank!!! :happysad: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by D[email protected] 20 2011, 04:49 PM~20593036
> *To The Top!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :happysad:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el peyotero_@May 20 2011, 06:08 PM~20593507
> *I like the top one alot! nice work as always V cant wait to see how they turn out! TTT for the homegurl
> *



Thank you Mark!!! YOu're really nice!! I have a new fan of your glass works too over here!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Pm sent   

Thanks again!! :happysad:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 20 2011, 12:27 PM~20593829
> *Thanks to Mark ( sir Detonater ) :biggrin:  :biggrin: I had a chance try to work with this beautiful flake! Mark sent me amazing flake collection and I used them on one of my paintings already... Thank you Mark again!!! Really I love them all!!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot.. well mmmm will see....:around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


super tight! the flake samples look awesome perfect combination!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 20 2011, 12:27 PM~20593829
> *Thanks to Mark ( sir Detonater ) :biggrin:  :biggrin: I had a chance try to work with this beautiful flake! Mark sent me amazing flake collection and I used them on one of my paintings already... Thank you Mark again!!! Really I love them all!!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot.. well mmmm will see....:around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wow: :wow: I TOTALLY LOVE IT... YOU KNOW CHINO AND I ARE BIG FANS OF FLAKE... SPECIALLY THE SPARKLE EFX... GIRL THAT FLAKE LOOKS BAD ASS... LOVE HOW IT JUST MADE THE PORTRAIT POP... :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 20 2011, 12:27 PM~20593829
> *Thanks to Mark ( sir Detonater ) :biggrin:  :biggrin: I had a chance try to work with this beautiful flake! Mark sent me amazing flake collection and I used them on one of my paintings already... Thank you Mark again!!! Really I love them all!!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot.. well mmmm will see....:around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 fuuuuck , ill be xpecting a similar flake package like that detonator  ,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 20 2011, 01:27 PM~20593829
> *Thanks to Mark ( sir Detonater ) :biggrin:  :biggrin: I had a chance try to work with this beautiful flake! Mark sent me amazing flake collection and I used them on one of my paintings already... Thank you Mark again!!! Really I love them all!!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done yet... The sign restoring clear is still wet.. but I will probably finish the golden flowers with red 1shot.. well mmmm will see....:around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :around:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Oh My Freaking GoodNess Veronika That is the Most Awesomest Painting I've Seen Yet I Love Love Love Love Love It Oh My Goodness Oh My Goodness I Can't Wait to See More with Sparkle FX Flake YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 20 2011, 02:43 PM~20594536-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  fuuuuck , ill be xpecting a similar flake package like that detonator   ,,,, :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You spelled my name wrong! *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20596747
> *Oh My Freaking GoodNess Veronika That is the Most Awesomest Painting I've Seen Yet I Love Love Love Love Love It Oh My Goodness Oh My Goodness I Can't Wait to See More with Sparkle FX Flake YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  Me 2!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

im waiting for a flake pakage too :cheesy: :cheesy: u wanna send me some too detonator

btw. sup veronika !?!wish u a nice weekend


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 20 2011, 11:11 PM~20597547
> *im waiting for a flake pakage too :cheesy:  :cheesy: u wanna send me some too detonator
> 
> btw. sup veronika !?!wish u a nice weekend
> *


Sup homie, I can send up to a pound in a small flat rate box for $14 

I'm sure we can work out something.. PM me a list and I'll give you a quote..  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 09:09 PM~20596879
> *
> You spelled my name wrong!
> *


*


 :banghead: :fuq: :biggrin: shit nuuuuuka ill still rock da sparkle efx :happysad:*


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 21 2011, 01:01 AM~20597854
> *  :banghead:  :fuq:  :biggrin:  shit nuuuuuka  ill still rock da sparkle efx :happysad:
> *


:h5: You know I got you... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

go to sleep already old man  :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 21 2011, 08:10 AM~20597874
> *go to sleep already old man    :biggrin:
> *


   

:twak: watch your mouth :nono:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero+May 20 2011, 08:23 PM~20594083-->
> 
> 
> 
> super tight! the flake samples look awesome perfect combination!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mark!!!! Yeah those flake are amazing! I love them too!! Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 20 2011, 09:36 PM~20594486
> *:wow:  :wow:  I TOTALLY LOVE IT... YOU KNOW CHINO AND I ARE BIG FANS OF FLAKE... SPECIALLY THE SPARKLE EFX... GIRL THAT FLAKE LOOKS BAD ASS... LOVE HOW IT JUST MADE THE PORTRAIT POP... :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww Liz thank you mama!!! I love it too... my paintings look totally different... awww Mark is amazing. He sent me beautiful samples! I think I am flake freak :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you very much mama I always appreciate your sweet comments!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 03:51 AM~20596747
> *Oh My Freaking GoodNess Veronika That is the Most Awesomest Painting I've Seen Yet I Love Love Love Love Love It Oh My Goodness Oh My Goodness I Can't Wait to See More with Sparkle FX Flake YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Heyyyyy gorgeous!!! Thank you!! Wowww you're so cute!! Oh my god thank you so much for honest comment! I didn't start with yours yet.. I have it still in sketch only.. now I know I will definitely add some nice purple flake for you girl :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yayyyyy

Thank you very much again!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 21 2011, 06:11 AM~20597547
> *im waiting for a flake pakage too :cheesy:  :cheesy: u wanna send me some too detonator
> 
> btw. sup veronika !?!wish u a nice weekend
> *



Helloooooooo homie!!! Whut up! How have you been??!!

Hope you are ok and all goes smooth and nice for you over there!!

HAve a wonderful weekend too!!! Thank you for coming :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 21 2011, 01:10 AM~20597874
> *go to sleep already old man    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Ya know I'm up talking with a lady, and what are you doing? Up with the tweekers :0 :0 :0


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 21 2011, 08:57 AM~20597953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ya know I'm up talking with a lady, and what are you doing? Up with the tweekers  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I think I know what he is doing...... :ugh: :around: :run:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 02:17 AM~20597963
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> I think I know what he is doing...... :ugh:  :around:  :run:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 20 2011, 11:42 PM~20597664
> *Sup homie, I can send up to a pound in a small flat rate box for $14
> 
> I'm sure we can work out something.. PM me a list and I'll give you a quote..   :biggrin:
> *


i pm u later homes


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

You could be thinking about pretty things, but listening to this makes you think about the simple things and what﻿ really matters
  :cheesy: 

that coment is so true


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 01:43 AM~20597933
> *Helloooooooo homie!!! Whut up! How have you been??!!
> 
> Hope you are ok and all goes smooth and nice for you over there!!
> 
> HAve a wonderful weekend too!!! Thank you for coming :happysad:
> *



yeah its everything fine for now! still a lil hard to find ways out of all that shit but it goes better from day to day  im out to the cinema with my girl we are watching fast five  

see ya all later


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

detonator can u hook me up with one of these stucco guns too?


----------



## MR.50




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 02:32 AM~20597912
> *
> Heyyyyy gorgeous!!! Thank you!! Wowww you're so cute!! Oh my god thank you so much for honest comment! I didn't start with yours yet.. I have it still in sketch only.. now I know I will definitely add some nice purple flake for you girl :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: yayyyyy
> 
> Thank you very much again!!!
> *


 :wow: YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! :run: :h5: I'm getting Flake, I'm getting Flake, I'm getting Flake Hey Hey Hey Hey!!! :rimshot: Yayyyyy!!!! I Can't Wait I'm SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 21 2011, 09:54 AM~20598946
> *detonator can u hook me up with one of these stucco guns too?
> *


I can get you a hopper for the jumbo if your serious... I'll have to price shipping...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

u cant get the whole guns or what u mean with hopper?? because i think they will not match our guns!?!


----------



## VeronikA

Stealing Lows paints :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
:shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :biggrin: 

Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Well.... I don't know...  but it's done..









Also done..  









Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
:chuck: 











Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 06:14 PM~20600712
> *Stealing Lows paints :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...   but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Wow they all look so great! The Flake just Adds a Whole New Level to your Style I Love It! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 21 2011, 02:35 PM~20600099
> *u cant get the whole guns or what u mean with hopper?? because i think they will not match our guns!?!
> *


Send me a pic of what your talking about... or need..


----------



## DETONATER

> Stealing Lows paints :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh: :shhh: :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...  but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad: :happysad:
> 
> 
> Wow I love them! :run: :run: :chuck: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 12:44 AM~20600799
> *Wow they all look so great! The Flake just Adds a Whole New Level to your Style I Love It! :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you gorgeous!!! Yeah the Flake totally turned the page for me... all of them looks totally different.... awwwwwwwww what a great feeling :happysad: :biggrin: but my house is glittering like crazy... I have flake everywhere :biggrin: :biggrin: crazy Veronika :biggrin: 
Thank you Bratt!! Im really glad you like them!! :happysad: Hope you had a nice Saturday girl! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> Stealing Lows paints :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh: :shhh: :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...  but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad: :happysad:
> Wow I love them! :run: :run: :chuck: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww ufffff you know I was hella nervous Mark :biggrin: now I just need to pack them and send them to their new owner :biggrin:
> :h5:
> 
> Thank you!! :happysad:
Click to expand...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

pm send detonator


----------



## Joost....

Very sexy :bowrofl: :run: :nicoderm:


----------



## lethaljoe

hey babygirl your work is great i just went threw most of this thread. looks awsome. keep postin. i would like to see more


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 07:14 PM~20600712
> *Stealing Lows paints :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...   but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

Good Afternoon Veronika I hope you are having a Great Sunday Love ya! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> Stealing Lows paints :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh: :shhh: :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...  but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Sunday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad: :happysad:
> 
> 
> :happysad: why u so sad veronika i think your art work is amazing and everyday is a new surprise and now the flake is taking it to the next level :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope u have a wonderful rest of your sunday :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i added u on facebook veronika

so if someone else wanna add me feel free

and i send u a pm with the name


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20600712
> *Stealing Lows paints :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...   but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


freakin' V, always so modest :uh: im liking the work girl, keep doing what you're doing! im going to start throwing paint on ur piece this week


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20600712-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing Lows paints :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...   but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GIRL I AM LOVING IT!!! THE FLAKES HAVE REALLY MADE YOUR ART WORK POP... DIFFENTLY ANOTHER LEVERL MAMA... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO BEST MAMA... I LOVE AND ADMIRE YOUR STYLE... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Joost...._@May 22 2011, 07:39 AM~20603255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sexy  :bowrofl:  :run:  :nicoderm:
> *


ONE OF MY FAVORITE PIX....


----------



## hopndropdownunder

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 22 2011, 11:14 AM~20600712
> *Stealing Lows paints :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...   but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Saturday my favorites!! Love ya! :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


As usual your works are stunning and also keeping it original and keeping it your own!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 01:15 AM~20597882
> *
> 
> :twak:  watch your mouth  :nono:
> *


  :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## MR.50

:worship: :worship: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VeronikA

> Stealing Lows paints :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> 
> 
> Let's finish the operation... scalpel, please :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...  but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet.. need to add some tattoo and finish the red flake flowers...mmmmmm
> :chuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the Sunday my favorites!! Love ya!
> 
> 
> :happysad: why u so sad veronika i think your art work is amazing and everyday is a new surprise and now the flake is taking it to the next level :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope u have a wonderful rest of your sunday :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Frank thank you so much!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:    Have a wonderful Monday my friend!!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe+May 22 2011, 02:46 PM~20603278-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey babygirl your work is great i just went threw most of this thread. looks awsome. keep postin. i would like to see more
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey homie! Thank you very much for stopping by! Im really happy you like my works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 02:57 PM~20603309
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 03:24 PM~20603405
> *Good Afternoon Veronika I hope you are having a Great Sunday Love ya! :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hello my baby girl! Thank you Sunday was nice! Have a wonderful Monday gorgeous! I love your new pics... you should keep posting fresh pics like those more often :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: be safe gorgeous!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by tko_818+May 22 2011, 09:40 PM~20604759-->
> 
> 
> 
> freakin' V, always so modest  :uh: im liking the work girl, keep doing what you're doing! im going to start throwing paint on ur piece this week
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wheeyyy hello my luvr!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thank you for coming!! And for nice comment! Always great to see you here..
> I have to start playing with that portrait too :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Hope you are ok!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 04:26 PM~20603599
> *i added u on facebook veronika
> 
> so if someone else wanna add me feel free
> 
> and i send u a pm with the name
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup I'll check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20604811
> *GIRL I AM LOVING IT!!! THE FLAKES HAVE REALLY MADE YOUR ART WORK POP... DIFFENTLY ANOTHER LEVERL MAMA... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO BEST MAMA... I LOVE AND ADMIRE YOUR STYLE... :biggrin:
> ONE OF MY FAVORITE PIX....
> *



Thank you mama!! As always you are support #1 for me! Much love to you beautiful....thanks for yesterdays chat.. super cute and nice :happysad: :happysad: 

Thank you


----------



## MR.50

:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+May 23 2011, 01:43 AM~20605818-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 02:34 AM~20606164
> *  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Frankie!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 06:14 AM~20608114
> *:thumbsup: :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Awww  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 23 2011, 12:58 PM~20608937
> *:wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



what a cute lil army :biggrin: :biggrin: have a wonderful day Frank!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i checked facebook?


----------



## VeronikA

Uhh and it's done..:squint:










Street Fame will have some flake on too  it's a must :happysad:  still need to do the final lines on that sign..


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 02:17 PM~20611554
> *Uhh and it's done..:squint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Fame will have some flake on too  it's a must :happysad:   still need to do the final lines on that sign..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaamn street fame turned out so dope. Id have to say its one of my favorites to date form the infamous miss Veronika! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Wow! they all look awsome! :h5: :wow: :wow:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 23 2011, 02:47 PM~20611723
> *Wow! they all look awsome! :h5:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


U gonna have some nice pieces homie. keep up the good work with the Flake biz..I love metal flake, im such a sucker for that shit. if I had my way id flake out everything. my car, laptop, etc..wait a sec i guess i could.lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 03:18 PM~20611559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.50

> Uhh and it's done..:squint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Fame will have some flake on too  it's a must :happysad:  still need to do the final lines on that sign..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :worship: :worship: :worship: IT'S AMAZING VERONIKA WAY TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 23 2011, 06:47 AM~20608911-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my baby girl! Thank you Sunday was nice! Have a wonderful Monday gorgeous! I love your new pics... you should keep posting fresh pics like those more often :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  be safe gorgeous!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Thank you I Hope you had a Good Monday! and I will Try to Keep Posting New Pics lol!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:17 PM~20611554
> *Uhh and it's done..:squint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Fame will have some flake on too  it's a must :happysad:   still need to do the final lines on that sign..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I Love those Big Flake Flowers on the Top one and Street Fame Looks Amazing!  :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 03:18 PM~20611559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Omg Mark is so lucky to be getting all these Amazing Pieces omg they look so Great! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 02:18 PM~20611559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL MARK, YOU DESERVE IT... YOU REALLY DO... HAPPY FOR YOU THIS IS GONNA BE SUCH A WONDERFUL COLLECTION... I LOVE THEM ALL... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 23 2011, 03:17 PM~20611554
> *Street Fame will have some flake on too  it's a must :happysad:   still need to do the final lines on that sign..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :run:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD AWSOME DAY... CATCH YOU LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA,May 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20600712]
Stealing Lows paints :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
:shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :biggrin: 

The operation was a success... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Well.... I don't know...  but it's done..




























Well Veronika, I am super jazzed to have these. There awsome and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOU ARE GETTING SOME REST MAMA... AND THAT YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEDNESSDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero+May 23 2011, 09:30 PM~20611630-->
> 
> 
> 
> daaaamn street fame turned out so dope. Id have to say its one of my favorites to date form the infamous miss Veronika! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Mark thanks a lot!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: awwwww I don't know what to say  thanks a lot! It makes me always happy to know you like some new works... thank you!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el peyotero_@May 23 2011, 11:17 PM~20612305
> *U gonna have some nice pieces homie. keep up the good work with the Flake biz..I love metal flake, im such a sucker for that shit. if I had my way id flake out everything. my car, laptop, etc..wait a sec i guess i could.lol
> *



hahahaha please share the pics with us then :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but be careful.. I have flake EVERYWHERE!! Yes EVERYWHERE :biggrin: :biggrin: since I've opened that package


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 23 2011, 09:47 PM~20611723-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! they all look awsome! :h5:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@May 25 2011, 06:32 PM~20626043
> *VeronikA,May 21 2011, 05:14 PM~20600712]
> Stealing Lows paints :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and putting some dirt on his trunks
> :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :biggrin:
> 
> The operation was a success... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't know...   but it's done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Veronika, I am super jazzed to have these. There awsome and I can't wait to see more!
> *



Thank you Mark!! :happysad: I think they are already closer to you more than you think :biggrin: just right behind the corner..

Im really crazy happy you like them.. :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+May 23 2011, 11:18 PM~20612310-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you homie!! Hope you are ok and all is good with you!!  thank you for stopping by!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@May 24 2011, 11:30 PM~20620421
> *:cheesy:  :run:
> *



Aww looks like future owner like that :0 :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 24 2011, 12:11 AM~20612655-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Thank you I Hope you had a Good Monday! and I will Try to Keep Posting New Pics lol! [/color
> Wow I Love those Big Flake Flowers on the Top one and Street Fame Looks Amazing!  :wow:
> Omg Mark is so lucky to be getting all these Amazing Pieces omg they look so Great! :cheesy::biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you baby girl!!! Hopefully you will like yours even more
> 
> Thanks again Britt!!! :happysad:  Love you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dreamwork [email protected] 24 2011, 06:41 AM~20616224
> *BEAUTIFUL MARK, YOU DESERVE IT... YOU REALLY DO... HAPPY FOR YOU THIS IS GONNA BE SUCH A WONDERFUL COLLECTION... I LOVE THEM ALL...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww mama you are such a sweetheart... thank you for being so hearty! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 03:29 AM~20622364
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey sweetie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 25 2011, 04:45 AM~20623017
> *HEY MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD AWSOME DAY... CATCH YOU LATER...
> *




Thank you Liz!! I've been a lil busy but days are very nice! Thanks a lot mama!! Try to catch you a lil later too! Love you!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 24 2011, 12:56 PM~20617015
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hellooo Frank!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 25 2011, 02:15 PM~20624945
> *sup
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.50

> Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 02:52 PM~20627227
> *Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO TO THIS ONE GIRL... I CAN JUST PICTURE IT... :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 02:52 PM~20627227
> *Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up luv! this ones got an awesome design, ur doing great chica  keeep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 25 2011, 03:48 PM~20627190-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you baby girl!!! Hopefully you will like yours even more
> 
> Thanks again Britt!!!  :happysad:   Love you!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Already know I Will!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 03:52 PM~20627227
> *Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow omg I can't wait to see how this one turns out! :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA,May 25 2011, 02:52 PM~20627227]
Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake  











:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED
> 
> 
> 
> Wheeyy thank you Frank!! Hope you had a nice day...
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 26 2011, 01:39 AM~20628790-->
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO TO THIS ONE GIRL... I CAN JUST PICTURE IT... :wow:  :wow:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mama! Im thinking about combination of white/green/gold...will see  thank you for stopping by beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 03:26 AM~20629853
> *whats up luv! this ones got an awesome design, ur doing great chica   keeep up the good work  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!!Aww thanks!!Will see how this one will turn out.. :dunno:  and thank you for novel too!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@May 26 2011, 04:00 AM~20630178
> *I Already know I Will!
> Wow omg I can't wait to see how this one turns out! :cheesy:
> *


Aww my gorgeous!! I love how you are shocked everytime you walk in :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:

Thank you sweeetie


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 26 2011, 05:45 AM~20630955
> *=VeronikA,May 25 2011, 02:52 PM~20627227]
> Another piece will turn into pop one thanks to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *




:happysad:


----------



## UCETAH

CAN YOU DO SOME ART FOR SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 26 2011, 06:41 AM~20631206
> *CAN YOU DO SOME ART FOR SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE
> *



Pm sent and thanks for stopping by homie!


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 26 2011, 01:15 AM~20631452
> *Pm sent and thanks for stopping by homie!
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## MR.50




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i never knowed i can fall i love with a painted girl :0 :0 :wow:  but the girl in the last sketch is fuckin cute can say what exact but she got feeling


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 26 2011, 12:51 PM~20631803
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Aww thanks a lot! Wow.. thank you Marco! :happysad: 



> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 26 2011, 04:17 PM~20632722
> *i never knowed i can fall i love with a painted girl :0  :0  :wow:    but the girl in the last sketch is fuckin cute can say what exact but she got feeling
> *


----------



## VeronikA

Ready to get a brand new flake coat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20635074
> *Ready to get a brand new flake coat :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20635074
> *Ready to get a brand new flake coat :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## One and Only 254

NICE WORK!! You selling any of it, or do custom work, PM me some prices I'd be interested. Thanks


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 26 2011, 04:29 PM~20635053
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 27 2011, 02:09 AM~20636378
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Not purple


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 27 2011, 02:16 AM~20636425
> *i cant wait to see it finished
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Thank you for stopping by..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos




----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 26 2011, 11:37 PM~20638367
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  Thank you for stopping by..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

I know it's not about my art and I shouldn't post it here.. but it's something what just made my day so I'll be able to do some crazy artwork yaaaayyyy brand new smoothies for my truck are in da house wheeeyy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















Ok and here is the proof I really worked hard last night :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DETONATER

:0 :0 The truck is coming together little by little.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 27 2011, 09:06 AM~20640203
> *I know it's not about my art and I shouldn't post it here.. but it's something what just made my day so I'll be able to do some crazy artwork yaaaayyyy brand new smoothies for my truck are in da house wheeeyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and here is the proof I really worked hard last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW... THE WHEELS LOOKING SHARP MAMA, TOTALLY CAN DIG IT... AND I LOVE THE PIC OF YOU SKETCHING... LOVE THE SKETCHES TOO... KEEP UP THE AWSOME WORK BEAUTIFUL... LOVE YA... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 07:25 PM~20641361
> *WOW... THE WHEELS LOOKING SHARP MAMA, TOTALLY CAN DIG IT... AND I LOVE THE PIC OF YOU SKETCHING... LOVE THE SKETCHES TOO... KEEP UP THE AWSOME WORK BEAUTIFUL... LOVE YA... :biggrin:
> *



Thank youu I love them so badly.. I was ready to take them home with me :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thank you mama for stopping by!! :biggrin: Hope you had a great Friday sweetie!!!


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 07:10 PM~20641255
> *:0  :0  The truck is coming together little by little.. :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you Mark. Well it's going slowly.. but at least something is happening. Still driving illegally :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I must be patient


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 27 2011, 06:11 AM~20638607
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 27 2011, 10:06 AM~20640203
> *I know it's not about my art and I shouldn't post it here.. but it's something what just made my day so I'll be able to do some crazy artwork yaaaayyyy brand new smoothies for my truck are in da house wheeeyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and here is the proof I really worked hard last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YAY I KNOW YOU WERE DOING YOUR HAPPY DANCE WHEN YOUR BABY'S WHEELS CAME IN VERY NICE! OMG I LOVE THOSE SKETCHES! YOU KNOW WHAT I THOUGHT WHEN I SAW ALL THOSE? I WANT TO COLOR THEM! YOU SHOULD SO MAKE A COLORING BOOK VERONIKA I WOULD DEFINITELY BUY ONE THAT IS FOR SURE I LOVE TO COLOR!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 27 2011, 11:51 PM~20645192
> *Thank you Mark. Well it's going slowly.. but at least something is happening. Still driving illegally  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I must be patient
> *


 :0 gotta get that fixed... driving like that... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

My package should be here soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Brand new shoes for my baby are in action alreadySorry all but I had to spend some time with my baby too.. but new works are coming real soon!! 

Have a wonderful day all of you!!


----------



## VeronikA

Heeyy hello Mark!! Aww hope you will get them finally.. this service suppose to deliver it within the 3-4 days so I don't understand why it's not on your doorstep already sucks....

Let me know ok! Thank you!!!Wowww


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> YAY I KNOW YOU WERE DOING YOUR HAPPY DANCE WHEN YOUR BABY'S WHEELS CAME IN VERY NICE! OMG I LOVE THOSE SKETCHES! YOU KNOW WHAT I THOUGHT WHEN I SAW ALL THOSE? I WANT TO COLOR THEM! YOU SHOULD SO MAKE A COLORING BOOK VERONIKA I WOULD DEFINITELY BUY ONE THAT IS FOR SURE I LOVE TO COLOR!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


Ohh hello gorgeous!! Thank you so much! Thank you for sharing my joy!!and Im really glad you like those sketches.. it's a top secret stuff because you're are such an sweetheart I will make some coloring book with some of those only for you and add it to that package with painting for you okbut you have to promise me you will show me the final look then wheey

Have a lovely Tuesday sweetheart!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

hey veronika hope all is good ...sorry i havent posted the paintings...i will today or tomorrow


----------



## MR.50

:tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Ohh hello gorgeous!! Thank you so much! Thank you for sharing my joy!!and Im really glad you like those sketches.. it's a top secret stuff because you're are such an sweetheart I will make some coloring book with some of those only for you and add it to that package with painting for you okbut you have to promise me you will show me the final look then wheey
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday sweetheart!!


Yay!!! Thank You So Much I Promise Promise Promise I will Show you what the final look is YAY!!!!! :run::run::run::h5::h5:


----------



## StreetFame

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.50

:wave::wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

oh my goodness im back after 2 days !

they wont let me login with my old password so i had to change it today and it works!!

hate the new layout its shit! or what u think veronika?

everthing fine? wish u a good weekend


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

love dem new shoes hahhaha lookin firm

if u ever need some bleach white for the whitewalls lmk


----------



## el peyotero

hey V!!:wave::inout:


----------



## DETONATER

*The absolute beautiful works from VeronikA*

Someone please pick me up off the floor. VeronikA, I would like to thank you for your time and tallent with these beautiful works of art you have sent me.. They are more than I expected. They look great in pictures but let me tell you they are jaw dropping in person... Wow! I'm still crazy over them like the first day I saw them... It's like my birthday today! Thank You! ! ! 

SparkleEfx Babe









Glamorous Doll








Skate Flake


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> hey V!!:wave::inout:


Hello Mark!!!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Someone please pick me up off the floor. VeronikA, I would like to thank you for your time and tallent with these beautiful works of art you have sent me.. They are more than I expected. They look great in pictures but let me tell you they are jaw dropping in person... Wow! I'm still crazy over them like the first day I saw them... It's like my birthday today! Thank You! ! !
> 
> SparkleEfx Babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glamorous Doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skate Flake




WOwwwwwwwwwww Mark!! Oh my god!! Thank you for those pics!!! Awwwww you're amazing! I don't know why but they look so different!!!wow! You made my day today! Thank you so much!!!
Aww I have no words...

Thank you for that..I really appreciate you saved some time to take those pics for me......I really appreciate that!

Is it only my feeling or there are some scratches on the sides of the red one? If yes that's sucksssssss oh god hope they all are ok... 

Oh well...  Thank you very much again.... Im feel great nowAnd thanks again for beautiful flake you've sent me........


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> :tongue:





MR.50 said:


> :wave::wave:



Hello Frank!!!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> hey veronika hope all is good ...sorry i havent posted the paintings...i will today or tomorrow


No rush homie!! I am still here! But also I can't wait to see some of your works too... so whenever you free just throw some of them in here... coolthank you a have a lovely Thursday!!



cutebratt04 said:


> Yay!!! Thank You So Much I Promise Promise Promise I will Show you what the final look is YAY!!!!! :run::run::run::h5::h5:


Wheeeyy that's perfect!!!! I changed my mind and doing something a lil different for you....mmm well you will see


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> :cheesy:


Hello!! 




$$bigjoker$$ said:


> oh my goodness im back after 2 days !
> 
> they wont let me login with my old password so i had to change it today and it works!!
> 
> hate the new layout its shit! or what u think veronika?
> 
> everthing fine? wish u a good weekend


Well I was busy for last couple of days too... the weather is so beautiful over here... hard to stay at home and do some painting..

Well I don't like a new LIL look either.. but there are few things I like.. Im sure it's just matter of time for all of us... but I definitely love that old school look ...
Thank you have a lovely day too Marco!!





$$bigjoker$$ said:


> love dem new shoes hahhaha lookin firm
> 
> if u ever need some bleach white for the whitewalls lmk


Thank you! I love them too.....


----------



## VeronikA

Oh well... I didn't want to post it... but it doesn't matter already...  it's not done yet... still missing something there... I might add some more golden flowers... and do something with the sign..this one will probably stay at home:dunno:


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Oh well... I didn't want to post it... but it doesn't matter already...  it's not done yet... still missing something there... I might add some more golden flowers... and do something with the sign..this one will probably stay at home:dunno:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Another lady is on her way to be done.. acrylic colors, flake-Royal blue. LOve this combination...blue mania


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


:happysad::happysad: thank you Mark



MR.50 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you Frank!!:wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Veronika when are you going to pose for me to do a painting of you?


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Veronika when are you going to pose for me to do a painting of you?




Probably never homie.. I don't do thatbut I love your airbrush works... looks great really!!Keep it up!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up girl :wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> WOwwwwwwwwwww Mark!! Oh my god!! Thank you for those pics!!! Awwwww you're amazing! I don't know why but they look so different!!!wow! You made my day today! Thank you so much!!!
> Aww I have no words...
> 
> Thank you for that..I really appreciate you saved some time to take those pics for me......I really appreciate that!
> 
> Is it only my feeling or there are some scratches on the sides of the red one? If yes that's sucksssssss oh god hope they all are ok...
> 
> Oh well...  Thank you very much again.... Im feel great nowAnd thanks again for beautiful flake you've sent me........


 They do look better in his pics don't they! I Think so anyways they definitely do look different in a Good Way lol maybe it's cuz we know they are Home lol! :cheesy:uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Oh well... I didn't want to post it... but it doesn't matter already...  it's not done yet... still missing something there... I might add some more golden flowers... and do something with the sign..this one will probably stay at home:dunno:


 I like It it does look like it is missing something thou I Love the Dice those are cute lol maybe some flowers or one big flower at the top that are green n black or gold n green maybe but I think you'll figure it out :cheesy:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

their not done yet..ill post more when i get a chance...


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

cutebratt04 said:


> They do look better in his pics don't they! I Think so anyways they definitely do look different in a Good Way lol maybe it's cuz we know they are Home lol! :cheesy:uffin:


They were shot in dirrect sun light. 2048 x 1536 and reduced to 1024 x 768 dpi. I did that so you would see the detail and the sun light really brought the true colors out..  Love'm


----------



## MR.50

:worship:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Another lady is on her way to be done.. acrylic colors, flake-Royal blue. LOve this combination...blue mania


oooo i really like the way this one is looking V!! cant wai tto say it done!!keep up the good work gur!:worship:


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Another lady is on her way to be done.. acrylic colors, flake-Royal blue. LOve this combination...blue mania


 wow Veronika very nice and i cant wait to see it done :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Probably never homie.. I don't do thatbut I love your airbrush works... looks great really!!Keep it up!!!



lol well its all good. your paintings look really good!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi Veronika! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Ms. Bratt is almost done.... gorgeous girlI'll come back in few minutes..


----------



## DETONATER

Wow that really looks awesome


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Ms. Bratt is almost done.... gorgeous girlI'll come back in few minutes..


 Thank you Thank you Thank You I Love Love Love Love it So So So Much Veronika Yayyyyy!!!!!!:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::worship::worship::worship::run::run::run:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank You I Love Love Love Love it So So So Much Veronika Yayyyyy!!!!!!:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::worship::worship::worship::run::run::run:


Awww baby girl you know you are welcome! I just still feel very sorry it took me so long.. so again Im sorry sweetheart I will send it to you on Monday okIm glad you like it... do you still want that purple girl clown too? I'll send you some pic to remind you which one I mean.... 

Ok Britt have a lovely rest of the Saturday and talk later ok much love to you too!!!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Wow that really looks awesome


Aw thank you Mark!!! Always appreciate your nice comments! Thanks a lot!


----------



## VeronikA

Also NOT done yet mmmmmmmmm


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Ms. Bratt is almost done.... gorgeous girlI'll come back in few minutes..


 wow veronika thats really amazing


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Also NOT done yet mmmmmmmmm


 :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> lol well its all good. your paintings look really good!!!


Thank you!! Well you have a new fan too---> Me!!! I love your works... wow!!!I'll keep an eye on your thread thank you for stopping by!!


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> :wave::wave:


Hello homie!!! How you doing!!! Hope all is good over there!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> oooo i really like the way this one is looking V!! cant wai tto say it done!!keep up the good work gur!:worship:


Hi Mark!!!! Thank you!!!! Ahhh you're always around... thank you so much for that my friend! Much love and respect to you! Thank you! Hope you will like the final look...


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> wow veronika thats really amazing


Aww Frankie! Thank you!!Appreciate your opinion.....really! Thanks a lot!:happysad::happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> I like It it does look like it is missing something thou I Love the Dice those are cute lol maybe some flowers or one big flower at the top that are green n black or gold n green maybe but I think you'll figure it out :cheesy:



Yea will see.. Im still working on it... I don't want to rush.. that was the problem I guess.. so will seethank you sweetie for support and your time!


----------



## VeronikA

PhatBoysTattoos said:


>


Wowww it looks awesome!! I love your style.. seriousrly homie... it looks bad ass.... do you use acrylic colors too? Great job.. post more of your works... Im sure we all would love to see more! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

It's still wet.. will finish that tomorrow hopefully ufff I have a weird days.. have no clue what's going on... mmm :uh::uh::uh:


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> It's still wet.. will finish that tomorrow hopefully ufff I have a weird days.. have no clue what's going on... mmm :uh::uh::uh:


 :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

VeronikA said:


> It's still wet.. will finish that tomorrow hopefully ufff I have a weird days.. have no clue what's going on... mmm :uh::uh::uh:


 turned out real good V
keep it up! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> It's still wet.. will finish that tomorrow hopefully ufff I have a weird days.. have no clue what's going on... mmm :uh::uh::uh:


 Love the way this one turned out V!:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

VeronikA said:


> Ms. Bratt is almost done.... gorgeous girlI'll come back in few minutes..



i should have picked the pic  theres one i like  , looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA;14129093]It's still wet.. will finish that tomorrow hopefully ufff I have a weird days.. have no clue what's going on... mmm :uh::uh::uh:


























WOW! Thats hot V....:naughty: another awsome piece of work!


----------



## StreetFame

GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS


----------



## VeronikA

Awwww thank you guys!!! Thanks a lot! Really appreciate all your comments!!! Love you all!


----------



## VeronikA

And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


----------



## hopndropdownunder

VeronikA said:


> And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


Turned out great V keep it up girl!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


I liked this one way better before you added more to the background. Dont get me wrong it still looks great but became very busy after adding the red details to the background. She really popped and stood out when it was plain white. Just my two cents babe, you know i love your work and am one of your biggest fans tho!! always gotta lend my constructive criticism tho for what its worth. keep up the good work tho gurl every piece you do is amazing!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Also NOT done yet mmmmmmmmm


love the blue one on the bottom V! thats turning out awesome!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


 hno: wow Veronika its looks amazing Keep it up :worship:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

VeronikA said:


> And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


i would like something like this at the shop...keep up the good work


----------



## mrchavez

LOOKING GOOD IN HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


 Oh WOW I didn't think this one could look anymore Amazing but of course you always surprise me and it came out even More Amazing LOVE It V! makes me wish I were a Redhead lol jk!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

VeronikA said:


> And well I worked a lil on the last painting... mmmm I don't know... still have to add clear coat on flake and finish it with some fine lines... Mmm :/


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


Awww :cheesy::cheesy: thank you!!


----------



## VeronikA

mrchavez said:


> LOOKING GOOD IN HERE!!!!!!!


:wave::wave::wave:




BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::happysad::happysad: Thanks!



hopndropdownunder said:


> Turned out great V keep it up girl!!!


Thank you Cheyne.. yours are ready to movefinally... oh well... so sorry again..


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> I liked this one way better before you added more to the background. Dont get me wrong it still looks great but became very busy after adding the red details to the background. She really popped and stood out when it was plain white. Just my two cents babe, you know i love your work and am one of your biggest fans tho!! always gotta lend my constructive criticism tho for what its worth. keep up the good work tho gurl every piece you do is amazing!


:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears: oh my god what a comment........




















hahaha just kidding

hey Mark! You know I totally appreciate your support and Im always ready to get your worst critic ever!! I honestly appreciate your last opinion! I liked it too but I was still missing something there.. now it looks very busy there but it has a story at least I know you are fun of calm colors and very fine lines

And I also know you're my biggest fan you have already very solid gallery of my artworks at home huh!

Mark Thanks a lot again. You know I need your eye and always listen to your thoughts.. love you my friend! Hope you have a lovely week..!!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> love the blue one on the bottom V! thats turning out awesome!!!


Aww thank you.. I know you like this one...mmmm bad news.. this one has a owner already I will do some more blue ones so you can choose next time ok..

Thank you again for all your comments!


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> hno: wow Veronika its looks amazing Keep it up :worship:



Im glad you like it Frank you know why......

Thanks a lot :happysad::happysad::happysad::happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you:happysad::happysad::happysad:



cutebratt04 said:


> Oh WOW I didn't think this one could look anymore Amazing but of course you always surprise me and it came out even More Amazing LOVE It V! makes me wish I were a Redhead lol jk!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


Hey baby girl!!! Thank you sweetheart! Your portrait is already on the way. I'll send you the shipping info tonight ok! And your lil coloring book is there toohope you will like itHave a lovely day sweetie!! Thank you very much again!



PhatBoysTattoos said:


> i would like something like this at the shop...keep up the good work


Will find out something for you... this one is already on the way to the new owner....sorry


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Im glad you like it Frank you know why......
> 
> Thanks a lot :happysad::happysad::happysad::happysad:


 :nicoderm:awwwwwww yeah veronika i know why  cheer up it's going to be ok :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA, I'M BACK... LMFAO... COMP IS FIXXED AND I AM UP AND RUNNING MY MUCK UP IN HERE... AS ALWAYS LOVE YOUR WORK MAMA, KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO BEST... TTMFT....


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Hey baby girl!!! Thank you sweetheart! Your portrait is already on the way. I'll send you the shipping info tonight ok! And your lil coloring book is there toohope you will like itHave a lovely day sweetie!! Thank you very much again!


 Yay!!!!!!:run::run::run::run::h5::h5::h5: Can't Wait can't wait can't wait!!!!:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

:biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> :tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears: oh my god what a comment........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha just kidding
> 
> hey Mark! You know I totally appreciate your support and Im always ready to get your worst critic ever!! I honestly appreciate your last opinion! I liked it too but I was still missing something there.. now it looks very busy there but it has a story at least I know you are fun of calm colors and very fine lines
> 
> And I also know you're my biggest fan you have already very solid gallery of my artworks at home huh!
> 
> Mark Thanks a lot again. You know I need your eye and always listen to your thoughts.. love you my friend! Hope you have a lovely week..!!!


I was hesitant to post that because your work is always amazing but i knew you wouldnt take it the wrong way! My best collectors are the ones that give their honest opinions good or bad, it doesnt help much to be surrounded by people who do nothing but tell u how amazing you are (even though in your case that is true)! Thats the cool part about art though, everyone has different tastes and opinions and there really is no such thing as "right" and "wrong".

Keep up the good work V and yes you are right, I AM your biggest fan!lol:yes:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Aww thank you.. I know you like this one...mmmm bad news.. this one has a owner already I will do some more blue ones so you can choose next time ok..
> 
> Thank you again for all your comments!


right on , thats ok V i cant get all of them:happysad: I love that so many other people are into your work and enjoy having your pieces. I am just happy I get to see the pics you have made more than enough for me already you know that!


----------



## cutebratt04

Hello Gorgeous!:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> I was hesitant to post that because your work is always amazing but i knew you wouldnt take it the wrong way! My best collectors are the ones that give their honest opinions good or bad, it doesnt help much to be surrounded by people who do nothing but tell u how amazing you are (even though in your case that is true)! Thats the cool part about art though, everyone has different tastes and opinions and there really is no such thing as "right" and "wrong".
> 
> Keep up the good work V and yes you are right, I AM your biggest fan!lol:yes:


THAT IS SOO TRUE MARK... IT IS GOOD TO BE OPEN TO OTHERS VIEWS AND OPINIONS... BUT REALITY IS NO MATTER WHAT A ARTIST DOES, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE CRITICS... I PERSONALY THINK IT WOULD HAVE LOOKED BAD ASS WITH A BLACK BACKGROUND, THE BLACK WOULD HAVE MADE THE RED JUST JUMP OUT... THE WHITE DID MAKE IT LOOK TO PLAIN SO I UNDERSTAND VERONIKA'S DECISION TO FILL THE BABY UP... EITHER WHICH WAY I LOVE IT NONE THE LESS... SHE TOTALLY IS VERRY CREATIVE AND AMAZING... WELL AT LEAST THAT IS MY HONEST OPINION ABOUT THIS... LOVE YA MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A AWSOME THURSDAY...


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> :nicoderm:awwwwwww yeah veronika i know why  cheer up it's going to be ok :wave:



Thank you Frank!!!



StreetFame said:


> TTT


:wave::wave:






littlerascle59 said:


> :wave:



Hello Spanky!! How you doing!!!



cutebratt04 said:


> Yay!!!!!!:run::run:h5: Can't Wait can't wait can't wait!!!!:cheesy::biggrin:


Hello baby girl!!! Yaayy!hahah you're sweet!
It takes like 5-6 business days...well Europe hahahahaahhaha have a good night sweetheart!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> I was hesitant to post that because your work is always amazing but i knew you wouldnt take it the wrong way! My best collectors are the ones that give their honest opinions good or bad, it doesnt help much to be surrounded by people who do nothing but tell u how amazing you are (even though in your case that is true)! Thats the cool part about art though, everyone has different tastes and opinions and there really is no such thing as "right" and "wrong".
> 
> Keep up the good work V and yes you are right, I AM your biggest fan!lol:yes:



Of course not Mark.. we were talking about this so many times... and you know my opinion  Im glad you've been honest.. it will push me even more to think about it more next time.. I had to agree..it looked more classy before but for some reason I just really missed there something..but it's done.. I will post some pics how I finished it later...
Mark thanks a lot again... you know I appreciate your every opinionbut I respect all people who comes here and supporting my art no matter how and what they say...love you guys!


Thank you Mark! Much respect to you my friend..  you one hella bad ass artist!!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> right on , thats ok V i cant get all of them:happysad: I love that so many other people are into your work and enjoy having your pieces. I am just happy I get to see the pics you have made more than enough for me already you know that!


Thank you.. I am happy too... couldn't wish anything else but have those great people around..

You know I have a lot more for you... the girl with bandana, girl in the mirror, portrait...... I still have them on the list.. yayyyThank you Mark


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THAT IS SOO TRUE MARK... IT IS GOOD TO BE OPEN TO OTHERS VIEWS AND OPINIONS... BUT REALITY IS NO MATTER WHAT A ARTIST DOES, THERE WILL ALWAYS BE CRITICS... I PERSONALY THINK IT WOULD HAVE LOOKED BAD ASS WITH A BLACK BACKGROUND, THE BLACK WOULD HAVE MADE THE RED JUST JUMP OUT... THE WHITE DID MAKE IT LOOK TO PLAIN SO I UNDERSTAND VERONIKA'S DECISION TO FILL THE BABY UP... EITHER WHICH WAY I LOVE IT NONE THE LESS... SHE TOTALLY IS VERRY CREATIVE AND AMAZING... WELL AT LEAST THAT IS MY HONEST OPINION ABOUT THIS... LOVE YA MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A AWSOME THURSDAY...



Awww thanks mama!! Great idea about the black version! It's second time you coming with different opinion and I love it! Mmmmmmm I might do her twin with your version of background
I have some new sketches and ideas ready.. some car interiors in black/white ... I guess we all need a lil break from my naked chicks hahahha I will post them once I come back from show. Yaay

Thank you mama!! Hope you had a lovely day too... happy Friday sweetie!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Muaaaahh see you guys on Sunday! Love ya all!! And thanks for your support really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## Classic Customs

:fool2:


----------



## hi_ryder

finally someone that belongs wearing spandex... :h5:


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Muaaaahh see you guys on Sunday! Love ya all!! And thanks for your support really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!


 :worship::fool2::worship:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:Hope you have a good weekend gorgeous!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup rascle u got time to finish the partsdeal? lmk


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup veronika? hope u have a nice weekend at the show


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

el peyotero said:


> love the blue one on the bottom V! thats turning out awesome!!!


 
would match my room perfekt Hahahahahah ;-)


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Muaaaahh see you guys on Sunday! Love ya all!! And thanks for your support really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

hi_ryder said:


> finally someone that belongs wearing spandex... :h5:


:0:h5::x:


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> :worship::fool2::worship:


:shh::shh:


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> sup veronika? hope u have a nice weekend at the show


Thank you Marco!!!It was a great weekend for sure!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Have a nice Monday!!!


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:Hope you have a good weekend gorgeous!


Hey baby girl!! Thank you!!! It was great! I could finally switch my mind off for a whileHave a wonderful Monday Britt!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Some pics from a lil show in Czech republic (Europe).. have a fun 






















































































































Ford but the sweetest one that day...









Chevy trucks rocks wheeeyyyy  Rat Fink hand 









Drive cinema on Saturday night hahahahahahaha.....


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AWWW... I TOTALLY LOVE THE PIC... GLAD TO SEE YOU HAD FUN AT THE SHOW MAMA, I KNOW THE NEXT SHOW IS GONNA BE EVEN BETTER... ENJOY YOURSELF MAMA, AND HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK...


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Some pics from a lil show in Czech republic (Europe).. have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford but the sweetest one that day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy trucks rocks wheeeyyyy  Rat Fink hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive cinema on Saturday night hahahahahahaha.....


that pic of u and your homegurl in front of the buick is hella cute!! looks like a fun weekend


----------



## sureñosbluez

nice pics


----------



## cutebratt04

Looks Like you had tons of fun! Glad you got to relax!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

VeronikA said:


> Some pics from a lil show in Czech republic (Europe).. have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford but the sweetest one that day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy trucks rocks wheeeyyyy  Rat Fink hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive cinema on Saturday night hahahahahahaha.....


those dogs look like some hieenas....other than that looks like the guy that was sleeping had a great time...


----------



## VeronikA

Big weekend is coming real quick!! WOWOWOOWOWWWW Can't wait! That will be artistic BLAST!!!!Wheeey!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> that pic of u and your homegurl in front of the buick is hella cute!! looks like a fun weekend



Aww Thank you Mark!! yeah it was a great weekend and another great one is coming!wheeyeeyyy

Thank youhave a lovely day!:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> nice pics


Thanks homie!!!  Hope you doing ok!! Have a wonderful day!



cutebratt04 said:


> Looks Like you had tons of fun! Glad you got to relax!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you baby girl! Hope you had a nice weekend too!! let me know when your package arrivehope it's somewhere behind the corner already


----------



## VeronikA

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> those dogs look like some hieenas....other than that looks like the guy that was sleeping had a great time...




Hahahahahhahahahaa well yea they definitely look like some crazy monsters.. that guy was hella drunk hahahaha and didn't see any of that great movies that night

Thank you for stopping by homie!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... I TOTALLY LOVE THE PIC... GLAD TO SEE YOU HAD FUN AT THE SHOW MAMA, I KNOW THE NEXT SHOW IS GONNA BE EVEN BETTER... ENJOY YOURSELF MAMA, AND HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK...


Aww hello mama!! Thank you! As you said.. next show is going to be heart thing for me...woowwww artistic blast!!can't wait!

Thank you!! Hope you have a nice day! Be safe my dear! Love you!




MR.50 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


:wave::wave: hello Frank!!!



ProjectMatt said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave::wave::wave: hello Matt!!!!


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Big weekend is coming real quick!! WOWOWOOWOWWWW Can't wait! That will be artistic BLAST!!!!Wheeey!


 :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA, JUST A QUICKY, PROMISED HOMIE SOME PICTURES... AS FOR THE TRUCK PICS... GIRL I WILL BE POSTING UPDATES AS IT PROGRESSES SO DON'T WORRY YOU WILL SEE PICS FOR DAYS SHORTLY...LOL... HAPPY TUESDAY BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Big weekend is coming real quick!! WOWOWOOWOWWWW Can't wait! That will be artistic BLAST!!!!Wheeey!


LOVE the bottom pic:cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt

sup Vero!!


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK MAMA...


----------



## MR.50

Hope u Have a Great time At The Show :h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## danny chawps

VeronikA said:


> Some pics from a lil show in Czech republic (Europe).. have a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford but the sweetest one that day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy trucks rocks wheeeyyyy  Rat Fink hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive cinema on Saturday night hahahahahahaha.....


----------



## cutebratt04

Hi V Hope you have a Great Weekend!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MR.50

:wave::wave::wave: Hello Veronika


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

Sup veronika hope u have fun in bottrop ? Think about ur riders who couldnt make it to bottrop this year and shot some pics


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DETONATER

:wave::drama:


----------



## VeronikA

Hi homies and sweet ladies!!

Im back from Bottrop Kustom Kulture show in Germany! Beautiful cars, bad ass art works, great people, super cool music and shitty weather

Here are some pics. Enjoy!!!!! And thank you all for stopping by!! Appreciate that a lot!! It's time to get back to my painting again


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

ART AUCTION


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> :wave::wave::wave: Hello Veronika


Hello Frankie!! Hope you have a beautiful day my friend! Make sure you enjoy that! It's only yours




$$bigjoker$$ said:


> Sup veronika hope u have fun in bottrop ? Think about ur riders who couldnt make it to bottrop this year and shot some pics


Hi Marco!!! Thank you! Bottrop was perfect you should go next time! Im sure you would enjoy that too! I will do my best to go there with my baby truck next year! so don't miss that homie!



mrchavez said:


>


:wave: Hey homie! How you doing!



DETONATER said:


> :wave::drama:



Hi Mark!!!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave::wave::wave::angel:



ProjectMatt said:


> sup Vero!!


Sup Matt!! How you doing hope you have a nice day homie!



el peyotero said:


> LOVE the bottom pic:cheesy:


Hello Mark!!! Thank you!Awwww  



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MAMA, JUST A QUICKY, PROMISED HOMIE SOME PICTURES... AS FOR THE TRUCK PICS... GIRL I WILL BE POSTING UPDATES AS IT PROGRESSES SO DON'T WORRY YOU WILL SEE PICS FOR DAYS SHORTLY...LOL... HAPPY TUESDAY BEAUTIFUL...


Thank you sweetie!! Hope you had a lovely weekend mama!! 

Have a beautiful Monday Liz!!:h5:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Hi homies and sweet ladies!!
> 
> Im back from Bottrop Kustom Kulture show in Germany! Beautiful cars, bad ass art works, great people, super cool music and shitty weather
> 
> Here are some pics. Enjoy!!!!! And thank you all for stopping by!! Appreciate that a lot!! It's time to get back to my painting again


great pics! loooks like a fun weekend V! I love the bottom pic with the old school micrphone in the car. And those prints are bad ass hanging behind the tshirt stand (third from the bottom). they kinda resemble Shephard Fairey's work or that style at least. super cool


----------



## sureñosbluez

NICE PICS VERONIKA :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## louies90

looks like a bad ass show..


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos




----------



## hvw8

i LOVE these!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA, LOVE THE PICS FROM THE LAST SHOW YOU WENT TO, I CAN TELL YOU HAD A BLAST...HAPPY FOR YOU...


----------



## impalaluv

VeronikA said:


> Big weekend is coming real quick!! WOWOWOOWOWWWW Can't wait! That will be artistic BLAST!!!!Wheeey!


like your ol skool look !


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES A BUMP FOR ONE OF MY FAVORITE HOMEGIRLS ON HERE... LOVE YA MAMA...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

ttt


----------



## MR.50

:wave: Hi Veronika


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FRIDAY BUMP MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEEK...


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


>






StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave::wave:



DETONATER said:


> TTMFT!


:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> FRIDAY BUMP MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEEK...





Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES A BUMP FOR ONE OF MY FAVORITE HOMEGIRLS ON HERE... LOVE YA MAMA...



Hello mama!! Thank you very much!! I am back in progress finally so working hard on new stuff.. have a lovely night and wonderful weekend! Love you!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> great pics! loooks like a fun weekend V! I love the bottom pic with the old school micrphone in the car. And those prints are bad ass hanging behind the tshirt stand (third from the bottom). they kinda resemble Shephard Fairey's work or that style at least. super cool


Thank you Mark!!! It was definitely amazing time there.. the guy who made those tshirts is Max Grundy from California. Amazing person and friend. He has own website too : www.maxgrundy.com

If you like his stuff don't hesitate to contact him hes travel around the world all the time but lives in Cali. We had a great time together there.. and I just love his art. Im sure he will appreciate any kind word to his stuff.


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> NICE PICS VERONIKA :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you homie!! Hope you're ok!! Have a lovely weekend!



louies90 said:


> looks like a bad ass show..


Yup! It was perfect! Can't wait to go there next year with my stuff and baby truck thanks for stopping by homie!




MR.50 said:


> :thumbsup:


Hello Frankie!!




hvw8 said:


> i LOVE these!!!!


Ohh thank you.. for some reason all of you love those DJ LATIN is the owner already..sorry
Thank you for nice comment!




impalaluv said:


> like your ol skool look !


Aww thanks homie!


----------



## ProjectMatt

:biggrin::biggrin::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::wave:


Hello Matt!!


----------



## VeronikA

... and need to add some blue/black or pink/black striping..mmm will see... it's not very good day today :/ hope you all have a better one! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> ... and need to add some blue/black or pink/black striping..mmm will see... it's not very good day today :/ hope you all have a better one! :wave:


 Wow Very Nice! I would say Blue/Black I think it would make her Eyes Pop More in my Opinion lol! :thumbsup::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

VeronikA said:


> ... and need to add some blue/black or pink/black striping..mmm will see... it's not very good day today :/ hope you all have a better one! :wave:


lookin good VeronikA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

Is this one for phat boys tattoos. .Gallery


----------



## VeronikA

Just working on this one... more of them are coming real soon











Oh well... just time filler:/ There should be some magenta striping too..


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow Very Nice! I would say Blue/Black I think it would make her Eyes Pop More in my Opinion lol! :thumbsup::wave::wave::wave:


Good point gorgeous! I will do it blue/black for sure!Thank you baby girl! Im really glad that paintings made you so happy.... love you! Have a wonderful rest of the weekend!
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you very muchhhhh Cheyne! Hope you will like the surprise added to your portrait too


----------



## VeronikA

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Is this one for phat boys tattoos. .Gallery


Well................... maybe


----------



## DETONATER

Wow! The last few paintings look awsome!!! I got frames for mine and will post pics up soon... they look good behind glass... Well I cracked one so I have to buy a new frame though...


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Wow! The last few paintings look awsome!!! I got frames for mine and will post pics up soon... they look good behind glass... Well I cracked one so I have to buy a new frame though...


Awww thank you Mark for very nice comment!! I really appreciate that and Im really happy you like them! 

And wow! Thank you for special attention to your paintings.... I would definitely love to see them! Thank you... you know it means a lot to me even they are very amateurish...thank you


----------



## topaz81869

hey girl do you do hood looking for an artist?


VeronikA said:


> Awww thank you Mark for very nice comment!! I really appreciate that and Im really happy you like them!
> 
> And wow! Thank you for special attention to your paintings.... I would definitely love to see them! Thank you... you know it means a lot to me even they are very amateurish...thank you


----------



## MR.50




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> ... and need to add some blue/black or pink/black striping..mmm will see... it's not very good day today :/ hope you all have a better one! :wave:


I SAY GO BLACK AND PINK, CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT COMBO... LOOK HOW HER LIPS AND LA STAND OUT IN THEM COLORS... I AM A BIG FAN OF BLACK AND HOTPINK MIXXED WITH A LIL BIT OF BABYPINK... BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINION...


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> ... and need to add some blue/black or pink/black striping..mmm will see... it's not very good day today :/ hope you all have a better one! :wave:


damn V shes hot! big ol booty I love it!hahaaa., u always depict the sexiest features on your girls (i love the hips and thighs on the spark plug chick too!!). keep up the good work mama keep them sexy curvy females comin! as for the striping you cant go wrong on this one. I am torn and kinda agree with cutebratt and Liz both on the colors. Either way you cant lose:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

VeronikA said:


> ... and need to add some blue/black or pink/black striping..mmm will see... it's not very good day today :/ hope you all have a better one! :wave:


real nice homegirl :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

monday bump mama... lol... love ya...


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


>


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I SAY GO BLACK AND PINK, CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT COMBO... LOOK HOW HER LIPS AND LA STAND OUT IN THEM COLORS... I AM A BIG FAN OF BLACK AND HOTPINK MIXXED WITH A LIL BIT OF BABYPINK... BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINION...


Working on it mama!! I will definitely take advice from my girls! btw pink suits you like crazy!!!! I love it on you!


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you homie!! Appreciate nice comment really!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> damn V shes hot! big ol booty I love it!hahaaa., u always depict the sexiest features on your girls (i love the hips and thighs on the spark plug chick too!!). keep up the good work mama keep them sexy curvy females comin! as for the striping you cant go wrong on this one. I am torn and kinda agree with cutebratt and Liz both on the colors. Either way you cant lose:thumbsup:


Wowoww here is my very good friend and big fan of real hips ayyyy thank you Mark! Im really glad you like my new girls! You know I can't do skinny ones... have no inspiration for them nice curves is the most important female accessory 

Thanks a lot Mark! Will post the final products soon!!


----------



## VeronikA

New paints back in stock I hate this KOHINOOR brand but I had no choice this time need to continue with paintings.. anyways...next time only POP ART and 1SHOT I promise  











Whahahhahahahahhaaaaa bunch of canvases are IN! :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## VeronikA

Those holidays will be the best ones in my entire lifeIm going to see new MOONEYES Cafe to Venice in Italy. Ayyyyyy!!  

Bwahahaha f*ck baby burgers I will have double Tower Burger :cheesy:

Love Mooneyes


----------



## MR.50

Whahahhahahahahhaaaaa bunch of canvases are IN! :worship::worship::worship:  








[/QUOTE]
:worship::worship::worship::worship::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> New paints back in stock I hate this KOHINOOR brand but I had no choice this time need to continue with paintings.. anyways...next time only POP ART and 1SHOT I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whahahhahahahahhaaaaa bunch of canvases are IN! :worship::worship::worship:


I LOVE HOW BEAUTIFUL YOU CAME OUT HERE MAMA, YOU CAN SEE HOW HAPPY YOU ARE TO HAVE THEM CANVASES... AWWW... TOO DAMN CUTE...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Those holidays will be the best ones in my entire lifeIm going to see new MOONEYES Cafe to Venice in Italy. Ayyyyyy!!
> 
> Bwahahaha f*ck baby burgers I will have double Tower Burger :cheesy:
> 
> Love Mooneyes


HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL VACATION MAMA!!! YOU DESERVE IT... MAKE SURE YOU TAKE PLENTY OF PICS... I WOULD LOVE TO GO TO ITALY ONE DAY... GOD BLESS YOU AND MAY YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE AND FUNFILLED TRIP...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEDNESDAY...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

Vero u da best


----------



## VeronikA

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Vero u da best


Aww homie you really want that painting huh no just kidding Thank you I appreciate that really...and Im really happy you like my works... give me your address and I'll send you the black/white homegirl but I will send that after 12th of July because I'll be away until then ok

Would love to see more of your works.... love your stuff! 

Have a great day homie!


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> Whahahhahahahahhaaaaa bunch of canvases are IN! :worship::worship::worship:


 :worship::worship::worship::worship::wave::wave::wave:[/QUOTE]


Helloooooooo Frankie!!!!:wave::wave::wave: Thank you!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I LOVE HOW BEAUTIFUL YOU CAME OUT HERE MAMA, YOU CAN SEE HOW HAPPY YOU ARE TO HAVE THEM CANVASES... AWWW... TOO DAMN CUTE...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Aww thank you mama!! Those canvases made me so happy... I love when they come in fresh and clean and all packed... love tearing off the covers and smelling them.... hard to explain hahahaha thank you so much sweetie!




Dreamwork Customs said:


> HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL VACATION MAMA!!! YOU DESERVE IT... MAKE SURE YOU TAKE PLENTY OF PICS... I WOULD LOVE TO GO TO ITALY ONE DAY... GOD BLESS YOU AND MAY YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE AND FUNFILLED TRIP...


Thank you thank you!! Leaving on Sunday Can't wait ohhhhhhh holiday after such a long time... I need that so badly I will definitely take a lot of pics(funny ones of course) hahahahahaIf you will go to Italy one day be sure I will be waiting for you there beautiful.. I can't miss such a great moment to meet my mamacita in such a wonderful country like the Italy is...thanks a lot Liz! I love you for this..


----------



## MR.50

Have a safe trip veronika i cant wait for all the pictures


----------



## el peyotero

Bump for the homegurl! TTT!!!!:wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT FOR MY GOOD FRIEND VERONIKA!


----------



## VeronikA

Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too


Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!

Thank you!













































Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> Have a safe trip veronika i cant wait for all the pictures


Thank you Frankie!!! I try to not to be too crazy and be careful hahhaaha thanks!! and you know me... always taking thousands of pics be ready then  

Have a lovely day!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> Bump for the homegurl! TTT!!!!:wave:



Thank you Mark!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> TTT FOR MY GOOD FRIEND VERONIKA!


Aww so good to see you here Puro... appreciate your support so much! Thank you for stopping by!

Hope you have a nice day!!!


----------



## DETONATER

=VeronikA;14242217]Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too


Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!

Thank you!













































Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today 











TTMFT! Guy's and gal's you can tell she loves her truck.. 

That looks cool V.... what next?


----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today


:cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> Just working on this one... more of them are coming real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well... just time filler:/ There should be some magenta striping too..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today


LOVE YOUR CARE FREE SPIRIT... LOVE IT WHEN YOU SHOW YOUR FUN SIDE... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND MAMA...


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today


 Yay I Love It!:cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Ok everybody thank you for your support and super kind words! Love you all! See you in a week!!!! Wheeeyyyy!!
:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## MR.50

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HOPE YOUR VACATION WENT FANTASTIC... WILL BE MISSING YOU MY GIRL...:happysad:


----------



## MR.50

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt

Vero Whats up!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

VeronikA said:


> Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today


rustic look works well. for some reason i cant picture a refined pretty european woman like yourself driving something like this lol. looks good all the same. keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

YAYYY YOU ARE BACK... MISSED YOU LIKE CRAZY GIRL...


----------



## DETONATER

:wave::wave::drama:


----------



## VeronikA

Whut up whut up everybody!

I'm back from my holiday finally hope you all have had a great week! 

Ok back to workI will do my best to post some progress pics ASAP


----------



## VeronikA

Painting for PhatBoysTattoos shop. Ready to be send over the ocean


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hello Matt!!!!!! How have you been?


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> YAYYY YOU ARE BACK... MISSED YOU LIKE CRAZY GIRL...


Awww thank you for greeting mama!! I've missed you too my dearest!!!! Hope you had a nice weekend!


----------



## VeronikA

hi_ryder said:


> rustic look works well. for some reason i cant picture a refined pretty european woman like yourself driving something like this lol. looks good all the same. keep up the good work :h5:



Really? Why not? 

And thanks for nice word! Really appreciate that homie!!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> :wave::wave::drama:


Helloooo Mark!! Thank you for stopping by! Have a nice rest of the Sunday!!


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> TTT


Thank you Frank!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Hello Matt!!!!!! How have you been?


I'm Good! How are you? I'm just admiring your work :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Whut up whut up everybody!
> 
> I'm back from my holiday finally hope you all have had a great week!
> 
> Ok back to workI will do my best to post some progress pics ASAP


LOVE IT MAMA... I KNOW YOU MUST HAVE HAD A WONDERFUL TIME... TOO DAMN CUTE...


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> I'm Good! How are you? I'm just admiring your work :worship:



Im good too Thanks Matt Awwww really..... thank you!!! You know I appreciate that a lot....


Thanks for stopping by Matt!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOVE IT MAMA... I KNOW YOU MUST HAVE HAD A WONDERFUL TIME... TOO DAMN CUTE...


Thank you Liz! You know I just let my mind flow with that italian air and got rid of the spider webs there hahahahaha   I needed it but I am also happy to be back thank you for your care and company on both sites! Love you mama!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Worked until 3 am last night ......... oh man but worth it.. it's almost done    will post some more pics later... Spark Plug collection will be out real soon


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Worked until 3 am last night ......... oh man but worth it.. it's almost done    will post some more pics later... Spark Plug collection will be out real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: wow


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

Worked until 3 am last night ......... oh man but worth it.. it's almost done    will post some more pics later... Spark Plug collection will be out real soon   











AWWW... I LOVE YOUR SILLY SIDE... LOL...GET YOUR REST MAMA...


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked until 3 am last night ......... oh man but worth it.. it's almost done    will post some more pics later... Spark Plug collection will be out real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: wow
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Frank!
> 
> Have a nice Wednesday!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> Worked until 3 am last night ......... oh man but worth it.. it's almost done    will post some more pics later... Spark Plug collection will be out real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... I LOVE YOUR SILLY SIDE... LOL...GET YOUR REST MAMA...




Hahahaha thanks Liz!  I had a short break and had my funny mood turned on   


I will take some rest.... over the weekend


----------



## MR.50

:rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you Frankie, Street Fame and Matt!!!!!!! Hope you all have a nice day!
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

California Love Originally inspired by ''TwoTonz'' photography


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> California Love Originally inspired by ''TwoTonz'' photography


those are some nice nalgas Vero!!


----------



## nasty_boi

that is some bad ass work


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Whut up whut up everybody!
> 
> I'm back from my holiday finally hope you all have had a great week!
> 
> Ok back to workI will do my best to post some progress pics ASAP





VeronikA said:


> Painting for PhatBoysTattoos shop. Ready to be send over the ocean





VeronikA said:


> Worked until 3 am last night ......... oh man but worth it.. it's almost done    will post some more pics later... Spark Plug collection will be out real soon





VeronikA said:


> California Love Originally inspired by ''TwoTonz'' photography


 Wow I Missed alot lol Love the Vacation Pics and the Paintings look Awesome Love Ya :cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS

HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF JUST BLAZE?????


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

FINITO LAMITO


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> those are some nice nalgas Vero!!



Whaaaa yesss  hahahahaha thanks Matt!




nasty_boi said:


> that is some bad ass work



Oh wow thank you very much homie!! Appreciate those words a lot!


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow I Missed alot lol Love the Vacation Pics and the Paintings look Awesome Love Ya :cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:



Hahaha not that much sweetheart... important is we have you back thank you very much! As usual I am really happy you like those ones baby girl! Hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## VeronikA

ART LOKS said:


> HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF JUST BLAZE?????


Nope  but I've checked their website just now and I have to say it's some crazy art cool place in Arizona..very cool gallery too. You seem to be artist or at least art fan or am I wrong?


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you Mark!!! Hope you have a nice weekend!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

Keep up the good work..I was working on ur painting and some stupid girl decided to pick up the brush and start painting on the canvas and fucked it up..I could fix it but it sets me back..anyways have a good weekend and relax.don't paint to much


----------



## nasty_boi

VeronikA said:


> Painting for PhatBoysTattoos shop. Ready to be send over the ocean


damn thats real good work something like that would look bad ass on my wall haha


----------



## VeronikA

Also done..


----------



## VeronikA

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Keep up the good work..I was working on ur painting and some stupid girl decided to pick up the brush and start painting on the canvas and fucked it up..I could fix it but it sets me back..anyways have a good weekend and relax.don't paint to much



Hahaha oh god don't worry homie it's really ok.... once it's done it's done.. I don't rush, take your time and enjoys it.. that's what it is about

Appreciate that a lot...!!!

And thank you for stopping by.. always good to see you. Hope all is good with you!

Have a good weekend too!!


----------



## VeronikA

nasty_boi said:


> damn thats real good work something like that would look bad ass on my wall haha


hahaha well this one is already in states... sorry homie!

Really appreciate your respect!


----------



## Joost....

Cool to see how you are getting better and start to use more effects :thumbsup: Pics of you are also nice, showing the person behind the work makes it more real


----------



## VeronikA

Will finish the car in background later.. too tired tonight  sorry for that weird waist haha hope she is still a lil sexy 










SparkleEfx Flake is back in the game!  Still need to finish the background there.. add some dove shades, flowers etc..and final lines..


----------



## VeronikA

Joost.... said:


> Cool to see how you are getting better and start to use more effects :thumbsup: Pics of you are also nice, showing the person behind the work makes it more real


Awww homie....... thank you so much... your comment made me really happy. I appreciate your kind words a lot! Im also glad you like my style, neighbor 

Haha funny you've mentioned that I do getting better.. I just checked my fist pages.. believe me I would rather delete them thank you very much again.


----------



## nasty_boi

VeronikA said:


> Will finish the car in background later.. too tired tonight  sorry for that weird waist haha hope she is still a lil sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SparkleEfx Flake is back in the game!  Still need to finish the background there.. add some dove shades, flowers etc..and final lines..


i like them all but the chola chick with the dove is bad ass cant wait to see all them in color and finished


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> Will finish the car in background later.. too tired tonight  sorry for that weird waist haha hope she is still a lil sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SparkleEfx Flake is back in the game!  Still need to finish the background there.. add some dove shades, flowers etc..and final lines..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

VeronikA said:


> Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahhaahaha done for today









:fool2:


----------



## Classic Customs

wait.. what? ooooooooooo i get it now :cheesy:



love the topic.


----------



## VeronikA

Classic Customs said:


> wait.. what? ooooooooooo i get it now :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> love the topic.



:rofl: crazy fool thanks for stopping by homie


----------



## VeronikA

Getting there .. few more hrs tonight and it should be done











TTT for Fort Worth cruisers and my homies there!!


----------



## lowmemory

Caught Veronika sleeping on her coach... shes sleeping hard like a bear


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Getting there .. few more hrs tonight and it should be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Fort Worth cruisers and my homies there!!


Daaaaaaamn V! I love these!!!!amzing work as always!!!


----------



## el peyotero

MR.50 said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will finish the car in background later.. too tired tonight  sorry for that weird waist haha hope she is still a lil sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SparkleEfx Flake is back in the game!  Still need to finish the background there.. add some dove shades, flowers etc..and final lines..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90




----------



## VeronikA

lowmemory said:


> Caught Veronika sleeping on her coach... shes sleeping hard like a bear



DANGG LUKASSS you're crazee what's that??? Awwwwwwww god you just burnt my ''always working hard'' look! Hahahahahaa


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> Daaaaaaamn V! I love these!!!!amzing work as always!!!



Thank you Mark!!! Really happy you like them!!! Im glad to have you back! Even just for a while! Have a great week my friend!!


----------



## VeronikA

louies90 said:


>


Sap Louie!


----------



## louies90

VeronikA said:


> Sap Louie!


sup vero.. i see you posted your large rubber in here too.. :rofl:


----------



## VeronikA

louies90 said:


> sup vero.. i see you posted your large rubber in here too.. :rofl:


Hell yeah!:roflmao: this one is the unique one... you can re-use it


----------



## Classic Customs

lowmemory said:


> Caught Veronika sleeping on her coach... shes sleeping hard like a bear



holy shit. it would take me roughly five minutes to fuck up that white couch lol


----------



## DETONATER

Always suprising us with amaizing works of art! :h5: Homegirl with the dove is sick, Angel loves it! She said great job...! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Finito









This babe will have some nice red flake on her hills..


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Always suprising us with amaizing works of art! :h5: Homegirl with the dove is sick, Angel loves it! She said great job...! :biggrin:


Ohh wow thanks Mark! I appreciate that!!! Glad I have a new fan!!! That's awesome... you guys made me happy tonight.. thank you very much!


----------



## VeronikA

Classic Customs said:


> holy shit. it would take me roughly five minutes to fuck up that white couch lol


:roflmao:it's like a seats in your lowrider.. you just have a respect to them and appreciate that


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Hi Veronika.. How "IT" coming. I saw the sketches. They look AWSOME....


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## MR.50

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> FINITO LAMITO





VeronikA said:


> Also done..





VeronikA said:


> Will finish the car in background later.. too tired tonight  sorry for that weird waist haha hope she is still a lil sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SparkleEfx Flake is back in the game!  Still need to finish the background there.. add some dove shades, flowers etc..and final lines..





VeronikA said:


> Getting there .. few more hrs tonight and it should be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Fort Worth cruisers and my homies there!!





VeronikA said:


> Finito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This babe will have some nice red flake on her hills..


Love It All especially the Dove Girl n the Fortworth girl can't wait to see that one finished!!!!:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

*New Movement Md* said:


> Hi Veronika.. How "IT" coming. I saw the sketches. They look AWSOME....


Sup bro!! how you doing ''IT'' is done already I've sent you pm on Face. Let me know then... And thank you!!! Im really happy you liked the sketches... hopefully you will like the final look too

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> TTT


Thanxxx homie!!!  How you doing



MR.50 said:


> TTT



Hi Frankie!!! Thank you for stopping by!!


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Love It All especially the Dove Girl n the Fortworth girl can't wait to see that one finished!!!!:cheesy::biggrin:



Hello sweet mama!!! I didn't catch you here pretty long time huh!  where have you been dancing Zumba and working on cars 24/7 ??? Hope you having a great time over there sweetheart!! I've missed you!! Have a lovely weekend pretty!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Hello sweet mama!!! I didn't catch you here pretty long time huh!  where have you been dancing Zumba and working on cars 24/7 ??? Hope you having a great time over there sweetheart!! I've missed you!! Have a lovely weekend pretty!


 Yep Pretty Much lol I hope you have a great weekend too Gorgeous! 



VeronikA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> hno: wow veronika that beautiful cant wait to see it done


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


>


Looking Great!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


>


Wow!:wow:


----------



## ART LOKS

VeronikA said:


> Nope  but I've checked their website just now and I have to say it's some crazy art cool place in Arizona..very cool gallery too. You seem to be artist or at least art fan or am I wrong?


yup yup,, i love to draw,, at least i used to ,, dont to much nowadays,,, always to bz or just lazy...

this first pic i did at my friends shop with cans,,,,,

and the second is my truck in front of the old just blaze store right by my house,,,

ya just blaze is a nice place to kick it and chill and admire the art/sculptures work!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>






I LOVE IT!!! LOVE THE PROGRESS ON YOUR BABY TRUCK ALSO...


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno: wow veronika that beautiful cant wait to see it done
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frankie!!!! Awwww thank you so muchhh!! Im still thinking how to finish the background... :dunno: maybe I will leave it like this.. I put it on side anyway. Will see
> 
> Thanks again.. Im happy to see you loving my artworks you know that!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Looking Great!!!



Thank you Matt!!  your boobies are really ''great'' too    




cutebratt04 said:


> Wow!:wow:


:happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

ART LOKS said:


> yup yup,, i love to draw,, at least i used to ,, dont to much nowadays,,, always to bz or just lazy...
> 
> this first pic i did at my friends shop with cans,,,,,
> 
> and the second is my truck in front of the old just blaze store right by my house,,,
> 
> ya just blaze is a nice place to kick it and chill and admire the art/sculptures work!!!!



Niceeeee homie! Shame you don't a find a time or energy to draw again.. you have skills bro! Looks great! Do you have more pics of your works? I would love to see more for sure! I used to do graffiti too but it's been like 9 yrs already since I did my last piece out..  

And I believe it must be very cool place to chill.. shame we don't have too many of those over here in my country too. I used to go and chill to the small underground galleries in London... crazy cool stuff there. I loved it.. and miss that so much.


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I LOVE IT!!! LOVE THE PROGRESS ON YOUR BABY TRUCK ALSO...



Awww thank you mama!! As usual I see there too many mistakes but honestly I love the idea too... it's cool painting something with story behind..

Thank you very much mama!! I really appreciate your love and respect!!! You know that I do! And thanks a lot for support with my baby truck! Love your cool comments and advices on Face! Im really happy I have you mama!!!

Hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Awww thank you mama!! As usual I see there too many mistakes but honestly I love the idea too... it's cool painting something with story behind..
> 
> Thank you very much mama!! I really appreciate your love and respect!!! You know that I do! And thanks a lot for support with my baby truck! Love your cool comments and advices on Face! Im really happy I have you mama!!!
> 
> Hope you have a great day!!!!



ALL I CAN SAY IS 











LOVE YOU TOO BOO...


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Thank you Matt!!  your boobies are really ''great'' too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:


How do I get a canvas done by you? I'd like to get one if possible!! message me


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE YOU TOO BOO...


awe thats mad cute! damn liz i never knew you were such a hottie


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Finito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This babe will have some nice red flake on her hills..


HI V!!!! damn gurl i love that top one and the other pieces u have been psoting!!amazing!


----------



## el peyotero

MR.50 said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno: wow veronika that beautiful cant wait to see it done
> 
> 
> 
> looking good V! i like this one alot and love the grey backgrounds u have been using
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> Thanxxx homie!!!  How you doing
> 
> 
> IM DOING GOOD... HOWS EVERYTHING WITH YOU? NICE WORK BTW


----------



## MR.50




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanxxx homie!!!  How you doing
> 
> 
> IM DOING GOOD... HOWS EVERYTHING WITH YOU? NICE WORK BTW
> 
> 
> 
> That's good I am ok ... I started on Ms. Juanita yesterday...
> Thanks for stopping by and kind words homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR.50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:Hi Frankie!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> HI V!!!! damn gurl i love that top one and the other pieces u have been psoting!!amazing!


Thanks a lot Mark!!! I've missed you here! Glad to have you back my friend! Again hope you had a great time and welcome back!! 

Thank you


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> awe thats mad cute! damn liz i never knew you were such a hottie


Hell yea!! Liz is the cutest lady on LILwheeeeeey


----------



## cutebratt04

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE YOU TOO BOO...


Wow Sexy Liz! Love the Pic Girl! 



VeronikA said:


>


Omg Loving these V! The Puzzle Piece as the background is so cool and I Love everything bout the bottom piece Great Work as always girl love ya!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Hey Vero! How are you?? Hope your having a good weekend !! I sent u a message (actually 2) lol


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow Sexy Liz! Love the Pic Girl!
> 
> 
> Omg Loving these V! The Puzzle Piece as the background is so cool and I Love everything bout the bottom piece Great Work as always girl love ya!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Awww thanks a lot honey!!! Im really glad you like them-I always DO!  thank you so much gorgeous!!! Hopefully I will finish them soon


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Vero! How are you?? Hope your having a good weekend !! I sent u a message (actually 2) lol


Hi Matt!! Yup I know I got them  Thankssss my weekend was nice Hope you have a great Monday!!!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


O DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN I LOVE this bottom one V!!! super tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:i realy like how you are using grey for the tattoos instead of solid black. they look perfect that way!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


these are lookin good!


----------



## MR.50

VeronikA said:


> WOW THOSE ARE GOING TO BE VERY NICE WHEN THERE DONE :worship::worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

el peyotero said:


> awe thats mad cute! damn liz i never knew you were such a hottie



THANKS BRO. BUT I AM FAR FROM BEING A HOTTIE... LOL... I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT, MY CAMERA LOVES ME, AND THIS WAS ME ON A PAIN FREE DAY... LOL... NOT TOO BAD FOR HITTING 40. LOL... THANKS FOR BEING AWSOME BRO.




VeronikA said:


>



MAMA, I LOVE COMING IN HERE OR ON FACEBOOK AND CHECKING OUT YOUR AWSOME WORK, I HAVE GIVEN MINE A REST FOR NOW, ONCE THINGS SETTLE AND I FEEL MORE RELAXED I WILL START DOODLING AGAIN, I HAD TO STOP CUZ MY BODY WAS HATING ME FOR IT... LOL... YOU KNOW HOW UNCOMFERTABLE IT CAN BE TO PAINT... BUT AT LEAST I HAVE YOU WONDERFUL WORK TO LOOK TOO...




VeronikA said:


> Hell yea!! Liz is the cutest lady on LILwheeeeeey


AWWW... THAT'S WHY YOU MY GIRL V. BUT I THINK YOU ARE THE SEXIEST AND MOST DOWN TO EARTH GIRL I HAVE EVER MET. I TOTALLY LOVE YOUR STYLE, AND YOUR CAREFREE NATURE...



cutebratt04 said:


> Wow Sexy Liz! Love the Pic Girl!


THANKS BRAT, I REALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT MAMA ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>


WOW V. I TOTALLY LOVE THAT TOP ONE, CHINO AND I LOVE LA. HE HAS IT TATTED ON HIM LIKE IN 3 DIFFERNT PLACES... LOL... AWSOME PORTRAIT MAMA... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE... WAAAAAYYYY COOOOOOOL... LOVE YA.... KEEP UP THE AWSOME WORK BABYGIRL...


----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> StreetFame said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good I am ok ... I started on Ms. Juanita yesterday...
> Thanks for stopping by and kind words homie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN AND TAKE YOUR TIME WITH THAT NO RUSH, I KNOW YOU HAVE LOTS OF PROJECTS
Click to expand...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

wow the last one would match my room perfekt with the torquis and silver paint ! awesome artwork again honey


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


>


Can't Wait to see how these turn out V Hope your having a good week so far Gorgeous!:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Project for Project Matt


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> O DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN I LOVE this bottom one V!!! super tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:i realy like how you are using grey for the tattoos instead of solid black. they look perfect that way!!



Awwwwww Mark thankssss my friend!!!!! Yeah I think it looks so much better too.. shame I didn't use it on some of your paintings too.... I will send you some new ones one day soon to refresh your stock hahahaha
And thank you!! I really appreciate that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW THOSE ARE GOING TO BE VERY NICE WHEN THERE DONE :worship::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Frankie!! I personally like Ms. Electra It's for order but Im afraid I will keep her :happysad::happysad: Thanks a lot for very sweet words!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS BRO. BUT I AM FAR FROM BEING A HOTTIE... LOL... I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT, MY CAMERA LOVES ME, AND THIS WAS ME ON A PAIN FREE DAY... LOL... NOT TOO BAD FOR HITTING 40. LOL... THANKS FOR BEING AWSOME BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAMA, I LOVE COMING IN HERE OR ON FACEBOOK AND CHECKING OUT YOUR AWSOME WORK, I HAVE GIVEN MINE A REST FOR NOW, ONCE THINGS SETTLE AND I FEEL MORE RELAXED I WILL START DOODLING AGAIN, I HAD TO STOP CUZ MY BODY WAS HATING ME FOR IT... LOL... YOU KNOW HOW UNCOMFERTABLE IT CAN BE TO PAINT... BUT AT LEAST I HAVE YOU WONDERFUL WORK TO LOOK TOO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW... THAT'S WHY YOU MY GIRL V. BUT I THINK YOU ARE THE SEXIEST AND MOST DOWN TO EARTH GIRL I HAVE EVER MET. I TOTALLY LOVE YOUR STYLE, AND YOUR CAREFREE NATURE...
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRAT, I REALLY APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT MAMA ...


1.Totally disagree mama! You're hottie and all compas will agree with me... damnn I wish to look like this at this age and have so many kids.... baby you're hottie! Last word!!!
2.Thank you Liz! And you know how much I appreciate your company here and on FACE! I can count on you anytime and always looking forward to see your comments and fresh opinions! And I sooo appreciate that!!! Thank you for being you my dear friend!!!!
3.Dammmnnn mama you made blush now!  I just really hope I will have a chance to be here for ya anytime - for that cute Lizzz or her evil twin - love them both sooo much!!

Thank you for very kind words................. you know it means a lot to me and you always make my day thanks for that sweetheart! 

Hope you will feel better soon and continue doodling... I love your creative side and fantasy! And I really miss that.........


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> WOW V. I TOTALLY LOVE THAT TOP ONE, CHINO AND I LOVE LA. HE HAS IT TATTED ON HIM LIKE IN 3 DIFFERNT PLACES... LOL... AWSOME PORTRAIT MAMA... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE... WAAAAAYYYY COOOOOOOL... LOVE YA.... KEEP UP THE AWSOME WORK BABYGIRL...


Let me finish the LA one... if you will like it then it's yours...deal? 

Love you too beautiful!


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> wow the last one would match my room perfekt with the torquis and silver paint ! awesome artwork again honey



:h5: thanks Marco!!  Really glad you like it! Well will see.................. :x: mmmmm


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN AND TAKE YOUR TIME WITH THAT NO RUSH, I KNOW YOU HAVE LOTS OF PROJECTS
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!! It's a pleasure to have such a beautiful and cool pic as a model for my painting... I really enjoying working on this one...
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me! Really appreciate that homie!!
> 
> Have a good week!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Can't Wait to see how these turn out V Hope your having a good week so far Gorgeous!:thumbsup:


Thank you baby girl!!!! You're really nice! Glad you like it! Hope you have a nice week too and head up sweetie! Nobody should judge your skills the way they do.. you're brave and talented cookie! Keep this on your mind and remember you're not the only cookie who is judged this way..we just have to be more patient and fight a lil harder than the others!!! Thumbs up for you honey!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Project for Project Matt


Looks Awesome already! I cant wait to see it done in paint!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> 1.Totally disagree mama! You're hottie and all compas will agree with me... damnn I wish to look like this at this age and have so many kids.... baby you're hottie! Last word!!!
> 2.Thank you Liz! And you know how much I appreciate your company here and on FACE! I can count on you anytime and always looking forward to see your comments and fresh opinions! And I sooo appreciate that!!! Thank you for being you my dear friend!!!!
> 3.Dammmnnn mama you made blush now!  I just really hope I will have a chance to be here for ya anytime - for that cute Lizzz or her evil twin - love them both sooo much!!
> 
> Thank you for very kind words................. you know it means a lot to me and you always make my day thanks for that sweetheart!
> 
> Hope you will feel better soon and continue doodling... I love your creative side and fantasy! And I really miss that.........





VeronikA said:


> Let me finish the LA one... if you will like it then it's yours...deal?
> 
> Love you too beautiful!


HEY V. ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU ARE AWSOME, THANK YOU TOO FOR THE LOVE MAMA... AND FOR BEING A GOOD FRIEND V... I AM GLAD WE MET... YOU ARE VERY SPECIAL TO ME...


----------



## ProjectMatt

*​TTT*


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!!


----------



## DETONATER

WazzzzzzzzUp!


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP GIRL :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> StreetFame said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!! It's a pleasure to have such a beautiful and cool pic as a model for my painting... I really enjoying working on this one...
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me! Really appreciate that homie!!
> 
> Have a good week!
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY V. JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW YOU SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... CATCH YOU ON FACEBOOK MAMA... LOVE YA...


----------



## MR.50

TTMFT WHERE U HIDING AT VERONIKA :inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for the homegurl!!!!:worship:


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


> Getting there .. few more hrs tonight and it should be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Fort Worth cruisers and my homies there!!


These two are awesome, I like the one you did with the girl staddling the continental kit also  Your style is very unique and definitely your own, keep it up you're getting sharper!


----------



## ProjectMatt

*TGIF*:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA HERE IS A LIL BUMP TTMFT FOR YA...:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

AWWW... MAMA YOU MUST BE EITHER HAVING SOOOO MUCH FUN, OR A BIZZY BEE... HOPE IT'S FUN AND NOT A BEE... LOL... JUST DROPPED IN TO SHOW YOU LOVE...


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave::cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

VeronikA said:


> Painting for PhatBoysTattoos shop. Ready to be send over the ocean


this ones koo , wheres that rockabilly one at :nicoderm: empty promises  BTW whole lot of CAPTAINIZM up in this muuuug :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Vero! we miss you!


----------



## el peyotero

ProjectMatt said:


> Vero! we miss you!


x2!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

ProjectMatt said:


> Vero! we miss you!



FOR REALS... BUT AT LEAST I GET TO CHAT WITH YOU ON FACEBOOK... LOL... BUT HERE IS A BUMP TTT... THANK YOU FOR THE EARLY WISH MAMA...


----------



## VeronikA

Hey guys whutzzzz up!!!!  thank you for stopping by here!! Love you all! I will to talk to each of you in one of these days ok! Give me a lil more time! 

Thanksss ladies and gentlemen!!!!!  

P.S: Mama you're always welcome! I had a big note in my calendar... had to cross it and move it on Friday hahahaha you made me laugh so bad this morning hahahaha Love ya!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMPITIE BUMP TTT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP TO THE TOP SO YOU CAN FIND IT EAISER TO POST MAMA... LOL... MISS YOU MY BIZZY BEE... GET YOUR REST LOVE...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

VERONIKA!! THE HARDEST WORKING LIL LADY I KNOW!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK SWEETY! I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH ALL THE PAGES IN THIS THREAD AND WAS LIKE MAN!! YOU HAVE COME ALONG WAY IN YOUR ARTE! VERY PROUD OF YOU V!
ALL THOSE PEOPLE WAITING ON VERONIKA, PLEASE BE PATIENT! GOOD ART TAKES TIME.
O.G.PURO


----------



## VeronikA

*HEY GUYS!!! I FINALLY FOUND A TIME TO COME HERE AND READ ALL YOUR SWEET POSTS! REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR LOVE AND RESPECT!



THANK YOU very much to MR.DETONATER!!!! (Loving your flake still and forever-thank you so very much again), Elpeyotero(My sweet friend and bad asssss artist), Surenosbluez(bad ass lowrider bike builder), Street Fame( Hey homie hope all goes well at the shop and in the life too!!!), Dream Work( My cutest mama in the entire world-always around watching my back-great feeling to have you besides me mami), MR.50(great friend forever), Project Matt( my dear friend your girl is almost done!!!!!! Yayyy), Bratty Bratt( My cute baby girl how are you doing sweets! Love you!), That79( Thanks homie always appreciate your very honest opinions and time), Danny( Never empty promises. Not from me.. it's just hard to deal with the real life, building big truck on my own and sending paintings all over the world for free-I do my best... you will get yours too one day soon....)

SO again thanks a lot... I wouldn't be so motivated to work this hard without you MY PEOPLE!!!!! *


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> VERONIKA!! THE HARDEST WORKING LIL LADY I KNOW!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK SWEETY! I WAS JUST GOING THROUGH ALL THE PAGES IN THIS THREAD AND WAS LIKE MAN!! YOU HAVE COME ALONG WAY IN YOUR ARTE! VERY PROUD OF YOU V!
> ALL THOSE PEOPLE WAITING ON VERONIKA, PLEASE BE PATIENT! GOOD ART TAKES TIME.
> O.G.PURO


Aww my dear friend! Thank you so much for stopping by... thank you for being beside me! I do so appreciate your kind words! 


Hard to express how much I appreciate your support! Thank you for showing some love and respect to my art!!!!! You're amazing artist too... totally different level than I am.. Thank you!


----------



## VeronikA

Now it's time for some updates... 

Framed and already with her new owner in black/white/red flat.. she fits there so good... I'll be missing you babe!


----------



## VeronikA

Project for Project Matt.....hope you like it my friend... Im sorry it showed up so late...

Early Sunday morning.... ready for 1shot golden paint.... 





























ALmost done.. I have to repair there some lil mistakes and add some final lines..


----------



## VeronikA

Another vintage sign... love playing with my baby truck parts... using acrylic paints again.. I will scratch it once it's dry and make the old look...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

BUSY GIRL!!! LOOKS AWESOME V!
AND YOU ARE MOST WELCOME MY FRIEND! US ARTISTS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER! ELIZABETH AND I WILL ALWAYS HAVE YOU'RE BACK!
O.G.PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

THIS ONE IS VERY COOL! REALLY LOVE THE COMPOSITION! ALSO NICE SHADING.



VeronikA said:


> Now it's time for some updates...
> 
> Framed and already with her new owner in black/white/red flat.. she fits there so good... I'll be missing you babe!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Now it's time for some updates...
> 
> Framed and already with her new owner in black/white/red flat.. she fits there so good... I'll be missing you babe!


looks amazing V! youre so talented


----------



## ProjectMatt

Project for Project Matt.....hope you like it my friend... Im sorry it showed up so late...

Early Sunday morning.... ready for 1shot golden paint.... 





























ALmost done.. I have to repair there some lil mistakes and add some final lines..










Dang Vero! you are badass! looks awesome!!!!! you got some talent


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> BUSY GIRL!!! LOOKS AWESOME V!
> AND YOU ARE MOST WELCOME MY FRIEND! US ARTISTS NEED TO STICK TOGETHER! ELIZABETH AND I WILL ALWAYS HAVE YOU'RE BACK!
> O.G.PURO



Aww Alvaro thank you so very much!!!! So true... appreciate all that support.. makes me feel special

Thank you!


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> THIS ONE IS VERY COOL! REALLY LOVE THE COMPOSITION! ALSO NICE SHADING.



Thank you my friend! It's pretty old piece.. but my friends manager fall in love with it so I couldn't say no  she is in a good hands now.. 

Thanks a lot!!!I'm really glad you like it!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> looks amazing V! youre so talented


Aww Mark.... after you friend! You got some sick skills! Love your art works too.... thank you very much for stopping by, Mark!


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Project for Project Matt.....hope you like it my friend... Im sorry it showed up so late...
> 
> Early Sunday morning.... ready for 1shot golden paint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALmost done.. I have to repair there some lil mistakes and add some final lines..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Vero! you are badass! looks awesome!!!!! you got some talent


There is still a lot to do but Im really glad you like it.. give me few more days and she's yours Thanks Matt!! You made me happy!


----------



## VeronikA

Finito!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## llayjay

It took me two weeks to travel from the past to the present...I like your style


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

VeronikA said:


>


THIS ONE IS DOPE!!!!! YOU KILLED IT VERONIKA!


----------



## sureñosbluez

VeronikA said:


> Now it's time for some updates...
> 
> Framed and already with her new owner in black/white/red flat.. she fits there so good... I'll be missing you babe!


real nice girl i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

Thumbs up


----------



## MR.50

:h5:


----------



## slo

VeronikA said:


>


one of my fav so far

great great work... u get my last PM..


----------



## sureñosbluez

this sketches are very chingones (excellent in spanish)


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> this sketches are very chingones (excellent in spanish)
> View attachment 352380



Thank you my friend... really appreciate that... just quickies but it was fun. One well known and amazing artist Puro gave me some cool tips for pencils and how to lead my sketches.. it helped me a lot..

Im really glad you like them! Thank you again!


----------



## VeronikA

slo said:


> one of my fav so far
> 
> great great work... u get my last PM..


Thank you slo! Always appreciate your opinion... so what we are going to do about that... send me your address homie

I got your pm.. and will reply to it right about now


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> :h5:



Hello Frankie! Thank you for stopping by!!! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> THIS ONE IS DOPE!!!!! YOU KILLED IT VERONIKA!



Thank you my friend! Appreciate such a complement from professional! Really appreciate that... thank you very much for your advice.. it wouldn't turn out this way without it...THANK YOU!!!





sureñosbluez said:


> real nice girl i love it :thumbsup:


Thank youI miss her... 





PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Thumbs up


Thank you very much... hope you will get your painting soon homie! Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## VeronikA

llayjay said:


> It took me two weeks to travel from the past to the present...I like your style


Good to hear you made it... thank you very much for stopping by and showing some love... appreciate that.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

VeronikA said:


> Good to hear you made it... thank you very much for stopping by and showing some love... appreciate that.


TTT FOR VERONIKA!!! keep doing ya thang girl! Keep pushing the limits of how you draw and design these beautiful pieces of art!!!! You are on your way..
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

VeronikA said:


> Thank you my friend... really appreciate that... just quickies but it was fun. One well known and amazing artist Puro gave me some cool tips for pencils and how to lead my sketches.. it helped me a lot..
> 
> Im really glad you like them! Thank you again!


MY pleasure V!!! You are a great student!


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


>


I Love this one the Skull Color and the Flames are the Awesomest lol but I Love the Whole Piece!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Another vintage sign... love playing with my baby truck parts... using acrylic paints again.. I will scratch it once it's dry and make the old look...





VeronikA said:


> Project for Project Matt.....hope you like it my friend... Im sorry it showed up so late...
> 
> Early Sunday morning.... ready for 1shot golden paint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALmost done.. I have to repair there some lil mistakes and add some final lines..





VeronikA said:


> Finito!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

​TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY V. JUST PASSING THRU TO DROP SOME CRAZY LOVE ON YOUR THREAD... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK BABYGIRL...


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> MY pleasure V!!! You are a great student!


You know I appreciate those words so much... thank you again! Will try some new drawings with indian ink soon too...






PURO CERVANTES said:


> TTT FOR VERONIKA!!! keep doing ya thang girl! Keep pushing the limits of how you draw and design these beautiful pieces of art!!!! You are on your way..
> PURO



Aww Thank you Puro! Really appreciate that! You words are kicking!!! 

Thanks will do my best not to fail...


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> I Love this one the Skull Color and the Flames are the Awesomest lol but I Love the Whole Piece!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you baby girl! You're so sweet! Im glad you like it even it's not Purple


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> ​TTT



:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY V. JUST PASSING THRU TO DROP SOME CRAZY LOVE ON YOUR THREAD... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK BABYGIRL...



Hey mama!! You're the best! Thank you for stopping by.. catch you later on Face! Have a wonderful day beautiful!


----------



## VeronikA

MR.50 said:


> :thumbsup:



:angel::wave: Hello Frankie!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

whazz up girl :wave:


----------



## lowmemory

*Vero had a serious head injury on longoard today and she has to stay in hospital. I don't know yet when she will be back but we all pray for her.*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

EVERYONE PLEASE PRAY FOR V. BABYGIRL HAD A SERIOUS HEAD INJURY AND IS IN HOSPITAL... ALL OF YOU ON HERE KNOW HOW AWSOME SHE IS SO PLEASE TAKE A MIN. OUT OF YOUR DAY AND SAY A PRAYER SO THAT SHE MAY HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY... MY POOR LIL V... :angel: MAY MY OWN GAURDIAN ANGEL WATCH OVER YOU MAMA...


----------



## Catalyzed

Dreamwork Customs said:


> EVERYONE PLEASE PRAY FOR V. BABYGIRL HAD A SERIOUS HEAD INJURY AND IS IN HOSPITAL... ALL OF YOU ON HERE KNOW HOW AWSOME SHE IS SO PLEASE TAKE A MIN. OUT OF YOUR DAY AND SAY A PRAYER SO THAT SHE MAY HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY... MY POOR LIL V... :angel: MAY MY OWN GAURDIAN ANGEL WATCH OVER YOU MAMA...


:angel:


----------



## cutebratt04

lowmemory said:


> *Vero had a serious head injury on longoard today and she has to stay in hospital. I don't know yet when she will be back but we all pray for her.*





Dreamwork Customs said:


> EVERYONE PLEASE PRAY FOR V. BABYGIRL HAD A SERIOUS HEAD INJURY AND IS IN HOSPITAL... ALL OF YOU ON HERE KNOW HOW AWSOME SHE IS SO PLEASE TAKE A MIN. OUT OF YOUR DAY AND SAY A PRAYER SO THAT SHE MAY HAVE A SPEEDY RECOVERY... MY POOR LIL V... :angel: MAY MY OWN GAURDIAN ANGEL WATCH OVER YOU MAMA...


Oh My Gosh I Hope Veronika is Ok she is in my Prayers Please get better Soon Gorgeous!!!!! :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## MR.50

Hope u get better soon ! u are in my prayers V


----------



## sureñosbluez

I HOPE YOU GET BETTER HOMEGIRL AND DONT FORGET THAT WE LOVE YOU :wave:


----------



## llayjay

my prayers are with you


----------



## ProjectMatt

We're praying for you Vero.


----------



## elspock84

get better soon homie!! im praying for you!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

elspock84 said:


> get better soon homie!! im praying for you!


I'M PRAYING FOR YOU VERONIKA....STAY STRONG BABY GIRL. WE ARE ALL WITH YOU.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

I'm praying for u.God bless u...


----------



## DETONATER

X1000000 to all above comments...! Luke Please post any updates.. we're all praying for her..and hang in there brother.. :angel:


----------



## lowmemory

I just get back from hospital. She got a serious head shake after she fall on concrete. Doctor said there is not any bad symptom but has to stay under intensive care. She is very tired but she can talk slowly. I was talking to her and she just don't remember what was happend but the rest of the memory seems to be good. 

Not sure how long she has to stay in hospital but I trust she will be recovered.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

lowmemory said:


> I just get back from hospital. She got a serious head shake after she fall on concrete. Doctor said there is not any bad symptom but has to stay under intensive care. She is very tired but she can talk slowly. I was talking to her and she just don't remember what was happend but the rest of the memory seems to be good.
> 
> Not sure how long she has to stay in hospital but I trust she will be recovered.



THANK YOU LUKAS!
SHE IS STRONG SHE WILL BE OK!!


----------



## MR.50

Thanks lukas for the update , i'm praying for her


----------



## elspock84

lowmemory said:


> I just get back from hospital. She got a serious head shake after she fall on concrete. Doctor said there is not any bad symptom but has to stay under intensive care. She is very tired but she can talk slowly. I was talking to her and she just don't remember what was happend but the rest of the memory seems to be good.
> 
> Not sure how long she has to stay in hospital but I trust she will be recovered.


:h5::h5::h5: fucking sweet!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

GREAT NEWS!:angel:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:x: we all got our fingers crossed that She gets better soon!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

I GOT HOME YESTERDAY TO MY SURPRISE!! VERONIKA'S BEAUTIFUL PAINTINGS. 
THANK YOU SO MUCH VERONIKA, YOU MADE SOME VATOS REAL HAPPY. THANKS SO MUCH FOR PUTTING IN THE TIME/EFFORT/TALENT TO DO THESE. WE LOVE EM. WE ALL HOPE YOU GET BETTER!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## el peyotero

lowmemory said:


> *Vero had a serious head injury on longoard today and she has to stay in hospital. I don't know yet when she will be back but we all pray for her.*


OOOOOO shit. Damn hope she is ok. All of our prayers go out to V and to you as well low. keep us posted and send her our love


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

PURO CERVANTES said:


>





PURO CERVANTES said:


>



BEAUTIFUL PICS ALVARO, I KNOW V. WILL LOVE THIS POST... OUR POOR LIL MAMA...



el peyotero said:


> OOOOOO shit. Damn hope she is ok. All of our prayers go out to V and to you as well low. keep us posted and send her our love


BE STRONG LUKY AND KEEP US INFORMED PLEASE..


----------



## DETONATER

TTT!


----------



## MR.50

Hope u Get Better soon V your always in my prayers


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## lowmemory

I just came back from Hospital. She is doing well but still getting some painkillers. But I have to say she done a big step up from yesterday. Thanks all of you for support. She say Hi to all of you! :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04

:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

lowmemory said:


> I just came back from Hospital. She is doing well but still getting some painkillers. But I have to say she done a big step up from yesterday. Thanks all of you for support. She say Hi to all of you! :h5:



THANK GOD!!! LUKY THANK YOU FOR SHARING... I AM SOOO HAPPY TO HEAR THE NEWS... MISS YOU V. GETT BETTER SOON... LOVE YOU GIRL...


----------



## el peyotero

lowmemory said:


> I just came back from Hospital. She is doing well but still getting some painkillers. But I have to say she done a big step up from yesterday. Thanks all of you for support. She say Hi to all of you! :h5:


Thats really good to hear!! send her our love


----------



## DETONATER

Support BUMP!  Get well soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.50

Get well Soon Veronika :shh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

el peyotero said:


> OOOOOO shit. Damn hope she is ok. All of our prayers go out to V and to you as well low. keep us posted and send her our love



x2 wish her the best from the joker too!hope she is feeling better right now! damn


----------



## DETONATER

Hope all is well Luke... it's been a couple of days since your last update... We all pray that V's is still progressing... Let her know we're all praying for her speedy recovery.. Thanks Bro.. Take care.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST PASSING THRU TO WISH OUR V. A SPEEDY RECOVERY... MISS YOU BOO...


----------



## lowmemory

*She just waiting for the last head test at hospital. If the test will be OK she might be send home but has to stay another 3 weeks out of work. Peace Lukas*


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

she is back home:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

YAAAYYYYYYYYYY... GET YOUR REST MAMA, HOPE TO SEE YOU ON HERE OR FACEBOOK VERY SOON... LOVE YOU GIRL... TAKE BETTER CARE OF YOURSELF TOO OK... DON'T EVER WANT YOU TO SCARE ME LIKE THIS AGAIN... LOL...


----------



## elspock84

:werd:


----------



## cutebratt04

I'm so glad your Home V take it easy girl get plenty of rest Gorgeous!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT FOR VERONIKA!!


----------



## el peyotero

Dreamwork Customs said:


> YAAAYYYYYYYYYY... GET YOUR REST MAMA, HOPE TO SEE YOU ON HERE OR FACEBOOK VERY SOON... LOVE YOU GIRL... TAKE BETTER CARE OF YOURSELF TOO OK... DON'T EVER WANT YOU TO SCARE ME LIKE THIS AGAIN... LOL...


x 503!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT Vero :angel:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:Hi Gorgeous!:biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

I know you have been sketching...let's see some of those fun doodles! Doesn't have to be lowrider stuff.
P


----------



## llayjay

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Oh my god guys............ you're fantastic!!!!!!!! Love you all!! Thank you soo much for all those sweet wishes and your care and support!! It's really hard to express all my feelings now... thank you so much!
I am finally back home from hospital. It was crazy but I am still here yayyyy... not in a perfect condition but it's just matter of time I guess...
For those who have no clue what happened...  crazy Veronika took her longboard on Tuesday night and went out to have some fun and clear her mind... no helmet no safety equipments.. well it's for weaks only hahaha so I did fall down in one turn on my head.. had a cracked cranial skull, injured hearing nerves and something happened to my mad brain too.. that's what they told me hahha but I feel good can't move too much and have to stay 3 weeks in bed.. ouchh..
I'm really happy to see so many of you coming to my topic with love and care! Thank you sooo much to all of you:

My dear Liz, Ernesto, Bratty Bratt, my Frankie, Surenosbluez, dear friend Alvaro, IIayjay, Matt, Julio, PhatBoyTatts, Mark T., Mark L., MARCOOOO!!!!!! 

Thank you so much! You really made me happy! Love you to death!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Over all feels like I'm born again... couldn't wait to grab my pencils and play..


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> I know you have been sketching...let's see some of those fun doodles! Doesn't have to be lowrider stuff.
> P


Thank you........ really appreciate how you pushing me :happysad::h5:


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> We're praying for you Vero.



Matty your painting is ready... all I need to do is to pack it and send it... give me some time to do that ok... I didn't forget my friendHope you are ok! Have a wonderful Friday friend!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> I GOT HOME YESTERDAY TO MY SURPRISE!! VERONIKA'S BEAUTIFUL PAINTINGS.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH VERONIKA, YOU MADE SOME VATOS REAL HAPPY. THANKS SO MUCH FOR PUTTING IN THE TIME/EFFORT/TALENT TO DO THESE. WE LOVE EM. WE ALL HOPE YOU GET BETTER!!


Thank you soooooo much for posting those pics here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awwww love it!!!!!! You're amazing! Thank you so much! Im really happy to see you guys smiling and holding those paintings! I would do it over and over just to make you happy again! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> JUST PASSING THRU TO WISH OUR V. A SPEEDY RECOVERY... MISS YOU BOO...



I love you mama! Thank you for all your love here and on Face............. it's a great feeling to have you around..... have a wonderful Friday sweetheart! Talk to you later mami!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> I'm so glad your Home V take it easy girl get plenty of rest Gorgeous!



Thank you baby girl!!!!!! Also thank you for helping me with that package... hopefully all will work out! I let you know when I have it ASAP! Thank you gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


the one on the right is sexy as hell!! so happy to see you back V!! u didnt waste any time getting right back to the sketches eh??


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


I love the blue sketches! the one with tom and jerry (cat and mouse) holding the guns back to back is awesome!! amazing work as always V!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Oh my god guys............ you're fantastic!!!!!!!! Love you all!! Thank you soo much for all those sweet wishes and your care and support!! It's really hard to express all my feelings now... thank you so much!
> I am finally back home from hospital. It was crazy but I am still here yayyyy... not in a perfect condition but it's just matter of time I guess...
> For those who have no clue what happened...  crazy Veronika took her longboard on Tuesday night and went out to have some fun and clear her mind... no helmet no safety equipments.. well it's for weaks only hahaha so I did fall down in one turn on my head.. had a cracked cranial skull, injured hearing nerves and something happened to my mad brain too.. that's what they told me hahha but I feel good can't move too much and have to stay 3 weeks in bed.. ouchh..
> I'm really happy to see so many of you coming to my topic with love and care! Thank you sooo much to all of you:
> 
> My dear Liz, Ernesto, Bratty Bratt, my Frankie, Surenosbluez, dear friend Alvaro, IIayjay, Matt, Julio, PhatBoyTatts, Mark T., Mark L., MARCOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! You really made me happy! Love you to death!!!!!!!


Im sure i speak for everyone when i say we missed you and are all soooo happy to hear youre ok! take care of yourself and dont ever scare us like that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> the one on the right is sexy as hell!! so happy to see you back V!! u didnt waste any time getting right back to the sketches eh??


You have no idea how I've missed it Mark... it was the first thing I did when I came home... grabbed my pencils and played... It's my everything really.... 

Thank you for stopping by my dear friend!!I've missed your company!!! 




el peyotero said:


> I love the blue sketches! the one with tom and jerry (cat and mouse) holding the guns back to back is awesome!! amazing work as always V!



Thank you sooooooo much Mark!!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> Im sure i speak for everyone when i say we missed you and are all soooo happy to hear youre ok! take care of yourself and dont ever scare us like that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


Awww soo sweet! Thank you Mark!

And Im really sorry... I was stupid I know... well it's crazy me hahahaha no more longboarding... I promise

Only painting and building cars Yaaaaayyy


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Over all feels like I'm born again... couldn't wait to grab my pencils and play..





VeronikA said:


>





VeronikA said:


>





VeronikA said:


> I love you mama! Thank you for all your love here and on Face............. it's a great feeling to have you around..... have a wonderful Friday sweetheart! Talk to you later mami!!!!!!!!


SOOO HAPPY TO BE AROUND TO GIVE YOU THE SAME POSITIVE FEED BACK YOU GIVE ME, MAMA, I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOU DOING WHAT YOU LOVE GIRL... MISSED YOU LIKE CRAZY... HAVE A SAFE AND WONDERFUL WEEK MAMA...


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


ooooo that bottom one is gonna be bad ass!!!!!!!!!! two of my favorite things, chevys and thick sexy women!!love it


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Thank you baby girl!!!!!! Also thank you for helping me with that package... hopefully all will work out! I let you know when I have it ASAP! Thank you gorgeous!!!!!!!





VeronikA said:


>





VeronikA said:


>


Wow your sketches look Awesomer in Blue lol Love the Tom n Jerry Too Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

VeronikA said:


>


damn im really liking the tom and jerry drawing!


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Matty your painting is ready... all I need to do is to pack it and send it... give me some time to do that ok... I didn't forget my friendHope you are ok! Have a wonderful Friday friend!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet! Thanks so much ! I'm glad your doing better! I bet your having a blast getting back to drawing :biggrin: We are all happy your doing good, you got alot of fans and support on here, you Rock!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

el peyotero said:


> Im sure i speak for everyone when i say we missed you and are all soooo happy to hear youre ok! take care of yourself and dont ever scare us like that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


x2 hope u feeling better honey!! WISH U A NICE WEEKEND


----------



## cutebratt04

Have a Great Weekend Gorgeous! :cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SOOO HAPPY TO BE AROUND TO GIVE YOU THE SAME POSITIVE FEED BACK YOU GIVE ME, MAMA, I AM HAPPY TO SEE YOU DOING WHAT YOU LOVE GIRL... MISSED YOU LIKE CRAZY... HAVE A SAFE AND WONDERFUL WEEK MAMA...


Awww Thank you my dear mama!!! Happy to be close to you again too........what would I do without you sweetheart!

Thank you!!!!!! Have a lovely rest of the Sunday! Love you!





el peyotero said:


> ooooo that bottom one is gonna be bad ass!!!!!!!!!! two of my favorite things, chevys and thick sexy women!!love it



Aww Thanks a lot Mark!!! I'm really happy you like her! I just finished her.... hope you will like the final look too my friend!  Hope you had a nice weekend! Be safe Mark!





PURO CERVANTES said:


> Anytime Veronika! That's what I'm here for. remember ART IS 90% PASSION and 10% SKILL, you are 200% Passion and drive. Keep at it. Keep making people happy.You already changing peoples lifes with that heart and passion of yours.
> Puro



Ahh Thank you so much Alvaro..really appreciate your support you know that...... you helped me to do another step up in my art ... that's for sure. And I really appreciate that! You're definitely big motivation and support to me.............

Thanks a lot my dear friend.



cutebratt04 said:


> Wow your sketches look Awesomer in Blue lol Love the Tom n Jerry Too Cool! :thumbsup:



Thank you baby girl!!! Those sketches turned into this just thanks to my friend Puro Cervantes.. he is an amazing artist! Real pro! he gave me great advices and tips for sketches...you should check out his artworks on Facebook...he is bad asss!






OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn im really liking the tom and jerry drawing!



Thank you so much!  They will be on the way to you very soon...... thanks a lot again! Really appreciate that homie!


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matty your painting is ready... all I need to do is to pack it and send it... give me some time to do that ok... I didn't forget my friendHope you are ok! Have a wonderful Friday friend!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet! Thanks so much ! I'm glad your doing better! I bet your having a blast getting back to drawing :biggrin: We are all happy your doing good, you got alot of fans and support on here, you Rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Matty!! Really appreciate your care and support my friend! Hope you doing ok too.. can't wait to see some of your sick airbrush works too! And yes I definitely have a blast to be back home drawing and painting.... I missed it so much
> 
> Thanks again... happy to be back with you guys!
Click to expand...




ProjectMatt said:


> $$bigjoker$$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> x2 hope u feeling better honey!! WISH U A NICE WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marco!!!! It's better and better every day... but it will be a long way before I get to normal... oh well lucky I didn't broke my right hand at least yay
> 
> Hope you had a nice weekend too homie! How is your truck doing? Hope all is well and you enjoying your new baby...
Click to expand...




ProjectMatt said:


> cutebratt04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Great Weekend Gorgeous! :cheesy::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> You too sweetheart! Thank you very much!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

Finitooooo Aww what a great feeling to have dirty hands and clothes by my fav acrylic paints....... love it











This is not done yet.... would love to add there some flake too.....


----------



## cutebratt04

Love em can't wait to see the Blue Dots Flaked Out!:cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Thanks homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>





VeronikA said:


> Finitooooo Aww what a great feeling to have dirty hands and clothes by my fav acrylic paints....... love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not done yet.... would love to add there some flake too.....


MISSED YOUR WORK MAMA, GLAD TO SEE YOU DOING YOUR THANG...


----------



## llayjay

glad to see you're back...missed you...i love the Bugs Bunny military


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

Glad to hear that ur ok and pray u will have a speedy recovery.I see ur not wasting no time getting back to ur paintings ...once again um glad ur back..


----------



## hopndropdownunder

Well said phatboytattoos and i feel the same V


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## MR.50

:wave: Hi Veronika


----------



## VeronikA

Just quick stop I will talk to all of you in the morning my friends!!!!!!!

Some progress pics.. Good night or good afternoon to all of you! TTYL!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Just quick stop I will talk to all of you in the morning my friends!!!!!!!
> 
> Some progress pics.. Good night or good afternoon to all of you! TTYL!!!


LOOKIN GOOOD!


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Just quick stop I will talk to all of you in the morning my friends!!!!!!!
> 
> Some progress pics.. Good night or good afternoon to all of you! TTYL!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Love em can't wait to see the Blue Dots Flaked Out!:cheesy:


Done will post some pics a lil later Thank you baby girl! Hope you have a wonderful day today!!!



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> Thanks homie!!! :thumbsup:



Thank you toooooo!!!!   



Dreamwork Customs said:


> MISSED YOUR WORK MAMA, GLAD TO SEE YOU DOING YOUR THANG...



Thank you my dear! You know why I do that.... can't live without it and seeing other people happy is just so incredible. 

Thanks a lot! Loved morning chat with you!





llayjay said:


> glad to see you're back...missed you...i love the Bugs Bunny military


Awww thank you my friend... happy to see you around. Really appreciate you...can't wait to see some pics of your baby truck!!!!




PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Glad to hear that ur ok and pray u will have a speedy recovery.I see ur not wasting no time getting back to ur paintings ...once again um glad ur back..



Aww my friend....so sorry for your package.. I have no clue what's wrong.. I keep checking it almost every day but it looks it's stopped somewhere between Europe and states.. I've called to the post office but they couldn't help me because they see same results as me when I check the trucking nb. But they did some report about that so now we just have to wait.. I'm truly sorry..hope we will found out what's up and you will get it soon.... thank you for being patient.

Hope all is good with you! Appreciate your care very much.. Thank you!!!


----------



## VeronikA

hopndropdownunder said:


> Well said phatboytattoos and i feel the same V


Hi Cheyne!!! Thank you for stopping by! Hope all is good with you too!! How it's going in Australia???



cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


Hello sweetie!!!!!:h5:


MR.50 said:


> :wave: Hi Veronika


Hey Frankie!! How you doing!! Stay strong my friend.... Im with you! Thank you very much for stopping by!!





el peyotero said:


> LOOKIN GOOOD!



Thanks a lot Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> TTT!


:h5: thanks Mark !!!  have a wonderful weekend my friend!


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> AWESOME V!


Awww haha thank you Alvaro! Happy you like my dude Bunny  blue pencils are awesome for those sketches........... I've never used them before. Thanks a lot again for advice!


----------



## VeronikA

Those are done and ready to leave my small art factory


----------



## VeronikA

New project Chevy Bombs.. there is something special about this sketch. It's not perfect but it has a really big piece of my heart. I will use there some flake and my new pearl addition.. wheyyyy 

Thank you all of you for stopping by and support!!!!!! Really appreciate that! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Just quick stop I will talk to all of you in the morning my friends!!!!!!!
> 
> Some progress pics.. Good night or good afternoon to all of you! TTYL!!!





VeronikA said:


> Those are done and ready to leave my small art factory


V. YOU ARE AWSOME... 



VeronikA said:


> New project Chevy Bombs.. there is something special about this sketch. It's not perfect but it has a really big piece of my heart. I will use there some flake and my new pearl addition.. wheyyyy
> 
> Thank you all of you for stopping by and support!!!!!! Really appreciate that! :happysad:


I CAN ALREADY SEE HOW WONDERFULLY CREATIVE YOU WILL BE WITH YOUR NEW PEARLS...


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> V. YOU ARE AWSOME...
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN ALREADY SEE HOW WONDERFULLY CREATIVE YOU WILL BE WITH YOUR NEW PEARLS...



Awww thank you mami......you're too good to me! Thank you so much......it's definitely fun to work with this new cool pearl thing.


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


love it!! and mixing the pearl or flake with the paint looks good in that other pic V!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>


LOVE THE BUNNIES... VERY AWSOME MAMA YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB ON THIS ONE... VERY FUN PAINTING RIGHT THERE...


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


I love the paint texture for the hair...and send the models to my house pleeeease


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


>



Kool painting!! Your awesome Vero!! Looks like your already back in full swing with your paintings. Good work!!!


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## Infamous James

:naughty::nicoderm:


----------



## Catalyzed

VeronikA said:


> New project Chevy Bombs.. there is something special about this sketch. It's not perfect but it has a really big piece of my heart. I will use there some flake and my new pearl addition.. wheyyyy
> 
> Thank you all of you for stopping by and support!!!!!! Really appreciate that! :happysad:


*Pearls! *:boink:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Those are done and ready to leave my small art factory


Woooooooow!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



VeronikA said:


> New project Chevy Bombs.. there is something special about this sketch. It's not perfect but it has a really big piece of my heart. I will use there some flake and my new pearl addition.. wheyyyy
> 
> Thank you all of you for stopping by and support!!!!!! Really appreciate that! :happysad:


Pearls Omg I can't wait to see this Yay!!!! :cheesy:



VeronikA said:


>


Very Groovy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

WHAT'S UP MY BEAUTIFUL V. HOPE YOU HAD A BEAUTIFUL DAY MAMA... CATCH IN IN A FEW ON FB. I HOPE...


----------



## el peyotero

bump for the homegurl!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOVE THE BUNNIES... VERY AWSOME MAMA YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB ON THIS ONE... VERY FUN PAINTING RIGHT THERE...



Aww thanks mama!!! happy you like them! For some reason this painting mean a lot to me.. don't know why but it's very hard to give it away now....... 

Thank you very much again... always appreciate your opinion my dear!





el peyotero said:


> I love the paint texture for the hair...and send the models to my house pleeeease



They are packed and on the way to you my friend!  Let me know when you get that package ok hahahahahhaha

JK

No models this time.. pure fantasy

Glad you like it Mark!! Thank you very much for stopping by! I love you pedal car!!!!!!





DETONATER said:


> TTMFT! :thumbsup:




:h5: Thank you Mark!!!!!!! 




ProjectMatt said:


> Kool painting!! Your awesome Vero!! Looks like your already back in full swing with your paintings. Good work!!!



Aww Matt thank you so much! Yeah I have to stay few more weeks at home and this is the only thing I can do hahahaha so it looks like a art factory over here hahahaha
Thank you very much again for those words!  Have a great weekend at the show my friend!




StreetFame said:


> TTT


Thanks homie!!! TTT for Street Fame shop! Hope you're doing ok guys! 





Infamous James said:


> :naughty::nicoderm:



Yayyyy  Let me pack her for you


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> THIS IS AWESOME V! PEARLS WILL LOOK REAL NICE ON THIS NEW DESIGN. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!


I had to put it on side because of my bigger project but I will finish that soon... it's 60% done

Very happy you like that Puro! Thank you my friend!!!!!!!



Catalyzed said:


> *Pearls! *:boink:


Oh yeah hahahahahaha




cutebratt04 said:


> Woooooooow!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Pearls Omg I can't wait to see this Yay!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Very Groovy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thank you gorgeous!!!!!  hahaha yes very groovy!  It was fun!  Thank youuuu!




Dreamwork Customs said:


> WHAT'S UP MY BEAUTIFUL V. HOPE YOU HAD A BEAUTIFUL DAY MAMA... CATCH IN IN A FEW ON FB. I HOPE...



All is good my dearest! Hope you're ok and feeling much better mama! I will post some pics and go to catch you on face Love you! Thank you for sweet BUMP! 






el peyotero said:


> bump for the homegurl!


Thank youuu my dear Mark!!!


----------



## VeronikA

V was doing a lil cleaning and found some old stuff what a chaosssssss 





















I've found some cool issues of my fav Lowrider Arte mag too... I totally forgot I have them

























































Yes I framed them.. I felt bad to send you ( you know who you are  ) to send you just a piece of paper.. I feel much better now


----------



## Catalyzed

VeronikA said:


> V was doing a lil cleaning and found some old stuff what a chaosssssss
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I framed them.. I felt bad to send you ( you know who you are  ) to send you just a piece of paper.. I feel much better now


*Love these!!! Back in school I would always use blue & red when sketching. Wish I would of kept some instead of doing who knows what with them. The frames really set them off. *


----------



## sureñosbluez

hey girl how you been :wave: is good to see you back here


----------



## VeronikA

Catalyzed said:


> *Love these!!! Back in school I would always use blue & red when sketching. Wish I would of kept some instead of doing who knows what with them. The frames really set them off. *



Aww thanks a lot my dear friend!! Yes it's really shame you haven't kept any of them... dammnnnnn! Maybe it's a sign to try and do some new ones! Woweeee 

Thank you again!!! Hope you will like the stuff I've sent youHave a wonderful day!


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> hey girl how you been :wave: is good to see you back here


Hey my friend! How you doing! How are your bikes and engraving doing?? I need to check out your topic again!

Thank you very much for stopping by! Always good to see you around! 

I feel much better... working on new projects too. Just can't do all daily stuff yet.. guess it's just matter of time

Happy to see you too!


----------



## VeronikA

It's done. Project for Wrangler clothing company based in Prague. I can't believe it's done finally. This painting should represent Wrangler's collection ''Mark your territory''. Let's see what they say... I let you know after 27th of Sept. 

Sorry to everybody but I had to put your paintings on side because of that.....but it's done... so let's get back to normal Thanks a lot to everybody for stopping by showing some love and respect!!!! Appreciate that a lot!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

VeronikA said:


> Hey my friend! How you doing! How are your bikes and engraving doing?? I need to check out your topic again!
> 
> Thank you very much for stopping by! Always good to see you around!
> 
> I feel much better... working on new projects too. Just can't do all daily stuff yet.. guess it's just matter of time
> 
> Happy to see you too!


i dont have new pics in my topic i need to shot some  i am happy to hear that you are better and be careful with the skate  you art work lots better i love your style homegirl


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> It's done. Project for Wrangler clothing company based in Prague. I can't believe it's done finally. This painting should represent Wrangler's collection ''Mark your territory''. Let's see what they say... I let you know after 27th of Sept.
> 
> Sorry to everybody but I had to put your paintings on side because of that.....but it's done... so let's get back to normal Thanks a lot to everybody for stopping by showing some love and respect!!!! Appreciate that a lot!!!



Looks good V... :thumbsup:


----------



## llayjay

VeronikA said:


>



Sweet!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> V was doing a lil cleaning and found some old stuff what a chaosssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found some cool issues of my fav Lowrider Arte mag too... I totally forgot I have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I framed them.. I felt bad to send you ( you know who you are  ) to send you just a piece of paper.. I feel much better now





VeronikA said:


> It's done. Project for Wrangler clothing company based in Prague. I can't believe it's done finally. This painting should represent Wrangler's collection ''Mark your territory''. Let's see what they say... I let you know after 27th of Sept.
> 
> Sorry to everybody but I had to put your paintings on side because of that.....but it's done... so let's get back to normal Thanks a lot to everybody for stopping by showing some love and respect!!!! Appreciate that a lot!!!



V. LOVE YOUR ART MAMA, YOU CAN SEE HOW MUCH OF YOURSELF YOU PUT IN ALL OF THEM... LOVE YOUR CRAZY, SILLY, SWEET AND EVIL SIDE... VERY NICE WORK MAMA...


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> It's done. Project for Wrangler clothing company based in Prague. I can't believe it's done finally. This painting should represent Wrangler's collection ''Mark your territory''. Let's see what they say... I let you know after 27th of Sept.
> 
> Sorry to everybody but I had to put your paintings on side because of that.....but it's done... so let's get back to normal Thanks a lot to everybody for stopping by showing some love and respect!!!! Appreciate that a lot!!!


Very Nice!


----------



## Classic Customs

i love how you post the progress pics. i cant fuckin draw a straight line. so its cool to see how you go about making them. 


and you have a nice ass. umm an stuff.


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> V was doing a lil cleaning and found some old stuff what a chaosssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found some cool issues of my fav Lowrider Arte mag too... I totally forgot I have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I framed them.. I felt bad to send you ( you know who you are  ) to send you just a piece of paper.. I feel much better now


awesome pics V! i love al the drawings at the top and the looney tunes sketches too! keep up the good work


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> It's done. Project for Wrangler clothing company based in Prague. I can't believe it's done finally. This painting should represent Wrangler's collection ''Mark your territory''. Let's see what they say... I let you know after 27th of Sept.
> 
> Sorry to everybody but I had to put your paintings on side because of that.....but it's done... so let's get back to normal Thanks a lot to everybody for stopping by showing some love and respect!!!! Appreciate that a lot!!!


Thats so cool V! im sure they are going to love em! youre going to become more famous than u already are


----------



## slo

VeronikA said:


> V was doing a lil cleaning and found some old stuff what a chaosssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found some cool issues of my fav Lowrider Arte mag too... I totally forgot I have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I framed them.. I felt bad to send you ( you know who you are  ) to send you just a piece of paper.. I feel much better now


really cool stuff, reminds me of my junk. N I see u always been pretty good even in your older works. love em!


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> It's done. Project for Wrangler clothing company based in Prague. I can't believe it's done finally. This painting should represent Wrangler's collection ''Mark your territory''. Let's see what they say... I let you know after 27th of Sept.
> 
> Sorry to everybody but I had to put your paintings on side because of that.....but it's done... so let's get back to normal Thanks a lot to everybody for stopping by showing some love and respect!!!! Appreciate that a lot!!!


awesome!!!!!!! Wrangler butts drive me nuts Vero! and good job on the big chichis, as usual  Wrangler will love this painting !!


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> i dont have new pics in my topic i need to shot some  i am happy to hear that you are better and be careful with the skate  you art work lots better i love your style homegirl



Aww thank you so much! Your words make me feel so good! Thank you!

And yes please-post some more pics!!!!!!!!!!!  hope you doing great anyway.. how is it going with your drawing? Do you remember that sketch I loved? Is it done already?


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Looks good V... :thumbsup:


Thank you Mark!!!!! 




llayjay said:


> Sweet!


Thank you my friend! How you doing?! 





Dreamwork Customs said:


> V. LOVE YOUR ART MAMA, YOU CAN SEE HOW MUCH OF YOURSELF YOU PUT IN ALL OF THEM... LOVE YOUR CRAZY, SILLY, SWEET AND EVIL SIDE... VERY NICE WORK MAMA...



Awww my sweetest girl! Thank you so much!! You're big support for me mama! Remember that! I'm really happy you like my stuff!!!!! Thank you






cutebratt04 said:


> Very Nice!



Aww thank you gorgeous!! How are you btw? We didn't talk much lately!!! Hope everything is ok with you baby girl!!! Have a wonderful rest of the day ok! 





Classic Customs said:


> i love how you post the progress pics. i cant fuckin draw a straight line. so its cool to see how you go about making them.
> 
> 
> and you have a nice ass. umm an stuff.



Haha believe me I have a hard time to do a straight line too. But there is always way how to get them lines straight and smooth

AND thanks a lot for sweet complement  I let my ass know


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> Thats so cool V! im sure they are going to love em! youre going to become more famous than u already are



Mark thanks a lot for very kind words! Really appreciate them all! You're my very good friend and critic at the same time! So I really do appreciate you! Thank you very much again... hope you having a wonderful week too!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

PURO CERVANTES said:


> TTT FOR BADASS GIRL!! PAINTING LOOKS DOPE V!


Hey Puro!!! Thank you so much! Dammnnn I should feel lucky to get such a comment from artist like YOU! Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

slo said:


> really cool stuff, reminds me of my junk. N I see u always been pretty good even in your older works. love em!


Hey my friend Slo! Happy to see you around! Thank you!!! I just hope you will like what I've chose for you...  Thanks a lot!


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> awesome!!!!!!! Wrangler butts drive me nuts Vero! and good job on the big chichis, as usual  Wrangler will love this painting !!



Hahaha you made me laugh Matty! Hahaha! Thanks a lot! I'm glad you like my girls! Yeah I have to keep my style no matter what and keep my girl nice and thick a lil happy you adore themI hope we will have a chance to see more of your works too and big congrats again my friend!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Not a car theme at all... but it's fun thanks to everybody again for stopping by!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## littlerascle59

That looks nice Veronika. Keep up the awesome work. :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


Lookin good V! i love the tom and jerry one


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


>





VeronikA said:


>


They Look Awesome as Always V! Can't wait to see the Final Look on the Angel Chick! How are you doing Gorgeous? :biggrin::wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY THERE MAMA, JUST PASSING THRU TO BLAST SOME LOVE AND RESPECT ON YOUR THREAD, AINT NO SECRET I THINK YOU ROCK!!! HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEK MAMA, AND ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND... LOVE YA...


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT


----------



## VeronikA

Hello my faithful friends!! Thank you all for very nice words and love! You know how much I appreciate that! So thank you very much to all of you! 

Also have to apologize to those who still waiting for their new painting. I had to change my art place and move my booty and all artistic stuff next door. That's why I don't have any paintings done from weekend. Sorry again. I will get into it once I'm settled. Busy bee V is coming real soon. Thank you for understanding. I make sure you all will get some lil bonus for delay. 

Have a great Monday and whole week all of you!!!!!!!!!!



















Believe me or not but this is the first time I put some of my paintings on the wall. 










Not even 50% done yet.. but it's getting there.



















I've found some old stuff again thanks to that moving..










Chevy Bomb is flaked out. Will finish this one in one of these days too.


----------



## VeronikA

Big Wrangler Day is coming.....6 days left.


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Big Wrangler Day is coming.....6 days left.


aww how purdy


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> aww how purdy


:happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

Guess it's done.. :dunno:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

Happy birthday Arthur. You're in my prayers homie. Every friend of my best friends is also my friend. Rest in peace sweetheart. Stop for a minute my friends and send a lil prayer to our homie Arthur Vega Jr. Thank you.


----------



## ProjectMatt

VERO!!!! I got your awesome painting in the mail!!!! Thank you so much, I am gonna put it on my wall in my studio so everyone can see it!!! This is the only painting someone has done for me! I am very inspired by your paintings  I am thankful for your gift, I can't find the words to thank you enough


----------



## DETONATER

TTT!


----------



## el peyotero

x503!! TTT for the homegurl!


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT


----------



## VeronikA

Awww Matty!!! I'm so happy you got it finally!! ugghhhhh it took ages! 

I'm glad I could make you so happy! It's an honor for me too to share some of my artworks with artist like you! I'm sure it's not a last piece!  Thank you too! Good luck my friend and hope talk later here or on Face! Have a wonderful rest of the Sunday!


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you both Marks for stopping by!!! (El peyotero, Detonater ) Always appreciate that!!!!!

Hope you both have a nice Sunday my dear friends!


----------



## VeronikA

Love is much like a wild rose, beautiful&calm, but willing to draw blood in its defense. - Mark Overby

His words really inspired me.. and turned into this :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04

Very Cool V!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

cutebratt04 said:


> Very Cool V!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2 :worship:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>


BUNNIES... OH I KNOW THIS ONE WILL BE CUTE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Love is much like a wild rose, beautiful&calm, but willing to draw blood in its defense. - Mark Overby
> 
> His words really inspired me.. and turned into this :dunno:


NOW THIS ONE SHOWS YOUR STRENGTH BABYGIRL, TOTALLY LOVE IT!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Love is much like a wild rose, beautiful&calm, but willing to draw blood in its defense. - Mark Overby
> 
> His words really inspired me.. and turned into this :dunno:


very nice V! artistic and thought provoking!!


----------



## VeronikA

Big Wrangler day is over. It was an amazing day. I couldn't wish more from it. I'll be probably busier more than ever before but that's what is the life about. When you want something you have to move your booty  Hell yeah!

So I just wanted to thank to all of you for an amazing support, beautiful pms and posts! It helped me to get there and keep my head up! Thankssssss a lot again!! It should be awesome season.

Ready to pass another painting to the new owner-Wrangler 



























































































Now you gonna see me in Wrangler clothes especially in jeans only..  pssssssssss don't tell to anybody but my heart is beating for Dickies still... one and only. Forever


----------



## VeronikA

thank you Bratty, Matty, Mark, my dear mama and Passionate63 for stopping by!!!! Happy you like my last painting. Hope all of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

a big congrats on your wrangler deal!!!!
you deserve the cred V!!!!


----------



## llayjay

very nice V. congrats!


----------



## VeronikA

hopndropdownunder said:


> a big congrats on your wrangler deal!!!!
> you deserve the cred V!!!!



Aww thank you Cheyne!!!!! You're very kind! Thanks a lot! Hope you doing great on the other side of the world!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

llayjay said:


> very nice V. congrats!


Thank you my friend!  very sweet of you. Appreciate you stopped by! Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Lil photoshoot in Wrangler goodies 

Thank you everybody for support and your time!! Really appreciate that! I always did and I always will!


----------



## Ese Caqui

VeronikA said:


> Lil photoshoot in Wrangler goodies


Goodies indeed!!!


----------



## elspock84

I'll be back in a few :fool2:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Kool Vero! Keep up the great work!! we are proud of u!


----------



## StreetFame

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Lil photoshoot in Wrangler goodies
> 
> Thank you everybody for support and your time!! Really appreciate that! I always did and I always will!


DAAAAAAMN V!! I never seen wrangler jeans look so good! cute as hell as always mama!


----------



## el peyotero

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Lil photoshoot in Wrangler goodies
> 
> Thank you everybody for support and your time!! Really appreciate that! I always did and I always will!


Hey Gorgeous Love the Pics you can definitely Work them Wranglers Girl!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

[









 nice  whass up girl :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

congrats sweety u lookin good in wranglers too haha


----------



## customcoupe68

that art work turned out great!!i myself am an artist and enjoy your work. i see you work with acrylic paints? acrylic is a lot easier and less messy! i noticed the good shading especially in some of the gray colors on bugs, tom and jerry etc...that whole wrangler deal is far out, mad props :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

not to thread hog, but here are a couple of my last paintings...

Albert Einstein-









and of course, one of my car -


----------



## ProjectMatt

hey Very Vero, you look good in those pics, I like the wrangler look with your truck it looks kool!


----------



## That 79

Fresh box! This is one of your best she's got alot of character.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## VeronikA

Ese Caqui said:


> Goodies indeed!!!


----------



## VeronikA

elspock84 said:


> I'll be back in a few :fool2:



:nicoderm: take your time homie


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Kool Vero! Keep up the great work!! we are proud of u!



Thank you Matty!!! Thanks a lot!!! Really appreciate the support my friend! Hope all is well with you too!!!:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!! :happysad::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> DAAAAAAMN V!! I never seen wrangler jeans look so good! cute as hell as always mama!


Awwww Mark!  thank you for complements!!!!! So sweet of you! Thank you!  I'm all red now


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Hey Gorgeous Love the Pics you can definitely Work them Wranglers Girl!!! :thumbsup:


Thank you Beautiful! Hope you had a wonderful weekend baby girl! How it's going in Texas? Can you feel winter is coming? Weather over here is crazeeeeee! It turned into the very low temp during the one day only. From 75° to 43° only .... brrrrrrr 

Anyway have a nice rest of the Sunday sweetheart and catch you later!


----------



## VeronikA

sureñosbluez said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice  whass up girl :wave:



Whutz upppp homie! How is everything?  hope all is well with you on the other side of the world


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> congrats sweety u lookin good in wranglers too haha


Hey Marco! How you doing! Thanks a lot for complement!!!! Very sweet!  thank you!

Hope everything is ok with your truck and no hidden probs. Have a good night bro!


----------



## VeronikA

customcoupe68 said:


> that art work turned out great!!i myself am an artist and enjoy your work. i see you work with acrylic paints? acrylic is a lot easier and less messy! i noticed the good shading especially in some of the gray colors on bugs, tom and jerry etc...that whole wrangler deal is far out, mad props :thumbsup:


Aww thank you very much! 

I really appreciate such nice words and opinion from other artist! So thank you again! 

And yes I work with acrylics. Just love them and as you said it's so easy to work with them. And it dries fast so it save a lot of my time too. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## VeronikA

customcoupe68 said:


> not to thread hog, but here are a couple of my last paintings...
> 
> Albert Einstein-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course, one of my car -



Wowwwww that's awesome!!!! 

Thank you for sharing some of your works! Albert looks really cool! I really like your style. I see a lot of dynamic there especially in Alberts painting. It's really cool! And really diggin the second painting. You have very interesting style and I really love it. Beautiful colors and space. And your signature is just bad ass Keep up the great work!!!! Would love to see more of your works for sure so whenever you will feel just post some more or share some link!  thank you!!!!!!! 

MUCH RESPECT homie!


----------



## VeronikA

That 79 said:


> Fresh box! This is one of your best she's got alot of character.



Thank you!!!! Which one you mean ?


----------



## VeronikA

Catalyzed said:


>




:wave::wave::wave: Hello my friend!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

In progress


----------



## VeronikA

Portrait of my very good friend's beautiful niece Shannah. Just a sketch. Will finish that with colors in one of these days ...


----------



## VeronikA

Painting for one new born princess  It will be very colorful piece with gold flake.


----------



## That 79

*This one! and the one with the two afro chicks.....*



VeronikA said:


> Now it's time for some updates...
> 
> 
> 
> Framed and already with her new owner in black/white/red flat.. she fits there so good... I'll be missing you babe!


This one! and the one with the two afro chicks.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

Zup there chika. Nice art work...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

VeronikA said:


> Hey Marco! How you doing! Thanks a lot for complement!!!! Very sweet!  thank you!
> 
> Hope everything is ok with your truck and no hidden probs. Have a good night bro!


yeah its all good and no probs! hope with u too!?! are u comin to rotterdam this weekend?


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


>


Wow! those pinstripe roses are serious! Love it !


----------



## el peyotero

bump for the homegurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ljlow82

very nice art work whats the cost for one of your pieces :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

That 79 said:


> This one! and the one with the two afro chicks.....:thumbsup:


Ohhhh too bad... both are gone! I'm sorry my friend...  I'll do some custom one for you


----------



## VeronikA

SOY TAPATIO said:


> Zup there chika. Nice art work...



Hey homie! Thank you very much! Appreciate that!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> yeah its all good and no probs! hope with u too!?! are u comin to rotterdam this weekend?


Nope. No time. I'm sorry. Maybe next year with a truck.... maybe. Will see. But enjoy that as much as you can. I'm sure it will be bad ass show.


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> TTT


Thanks Matty! How you doing? How are the projects coming? Can't wait to see them!! Have a wonderful day:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

That 79 said:


> Wow! those pinstripe roses are serious! Love it !



Thank you!!!!!!!!!:cheesy::happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> bump for the homegurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Mark!!! How have you been!!!!! Glad you've enjoyed the show! Can't wait to see some pics! Count with me next year!  wheeyyy!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> very nice art work whats the cost for one of your pieces :thumbsup:


pm sent :inout:


----------



## VeronikA

Finito... I messed it up. Grrrrr


----------



## VeronikA

Just working on this one.... painting for new born baby girl Lupita. I might finish that tomorrow. It's fun!


----------



## VeronikA

One of the sketches for Metaxa promo-Touch the sun.


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Just working on this one.... painting for new born baby girl Lupita. I might finish that tomorrow. It's fun!


thats cool V! lucky baby


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Finito... I messed it up. Grrrrr


 How do I get her number Very Vero??? She's hot!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Finito... I messed it up. Grrrrr





VeronikA said:


> Just working on this one.... painting for new born baby girl Lupita. I might finish that tomorrow. It's fun!





VeronikA said:


> One of the sketches for Metaxa promo-Touch the sun.



LOOKING FANTASTIC LIKE ALWAYS... HEY MAMA I GOT A IDEA, WHY DON'T YOU MAKE ONE HALLOWEENED OUT AND USE THE SPIDERWEBS AS A VAIL OVER THE HEAD AND EYES, I CAN PICTURE SOMETHING LIKE THAT LOOKING AWSOME... BUT YOU KNOW I'MA BIG FAN, AND FRIEND... LOVE YOU BOO... HAD TO STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVES.. SEE YOU LATER MAMA, AND IF NOT HOPE YOU FIND SOME REST...


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


>





VeronikA said:


> Painting for one new born princess  It will be very colorful piece with gold flake.





VeronikA said:


> Finito... I messed it up. Grrrrr





VeronikA said:


> Just working on this one.... painting for new born baby girl Lupita. I might finish that tomorrow. It's fun!


Wow Omg you never stop Amazing me with the out comes of your art work Love them so Much V Love ya! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

VeronikA said:


> and this old one is finish as well. Car again..my nightmare


this one v was my fav :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

This painting took me 7 hrs. No brake until now. I don't feel my hand anymore lol  Gotta move my bootay in those days

BAD ASS GIRLS RIDE BAD ASS TOYS


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> thats cool V! lucky baby


Thank you Mark!!!!  You want some cartoons too?


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> How do I get her number Very Vero??? She's hot!



If I would have her number I would already call her Matty Matt  Thank youu!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING FANTASTIC LIKE ALWAYS... HEY MAMA I GOT A IDEA, WHY DON'T YOU MAKE ONE HALLOWEENED OUT AND USE THE SPIDERWEBS AS A VAIL OVER THE HEAD AND EYES, I CAN PICTURE SOMETHING LIKE THAT LOOKING AWSOME... BUT YOU KNOW I'MA BIG FAN, AND FRIEND... LOVE YOU BOO... HAD TO STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVES.. SEE YOU LATER MAMA, AND IF NOT HOPE YOU FIND SOME REST...



Aww mama thankssssss!!! Woww I love that idea! Sooo cool! I did a note about that. I will try that this weekend. I have one painting ready where it would fit great. Thank you for cool advise mama!
Thank you for stopping by as always! Love seeing you around! Appreciate your love and care you know that!

Love you mama! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow Omg you never stop Amazing me with the out comes of your art work Love them so Much V Love ya! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




Aww Gorgeous! You're so sweet! Thank you for those words! Really appreciate them!!! Thank you very much! Im always happy to see they're loved. SO thanks again and hope you will have a wonderful weekend baby girl! Love you too sweetie!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> this one v was my fav :thumbsup:


If I will find it then it's yours 


I'm sure I have those homies somewhere 

Glad you like them..it's actually very old piece. I would never tell somebody would still like it  Thanks a lot Larry!


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Catalyzed

VeronikA said:


> :wave::wave::wave: Hello my friend!!!!!!!


:wave: 




VeronikA said:


> Just working on this one.... painting for new born baby girl Lupita. I might finish that tomorrow. It's fun!


----------



## customcoupe68

VeronikA said:


> Wowwwww that's awesome!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing some of your works! Albert looks really cool! I really like your style. I see a lot of dynamic there especially in Alberts painting. It's really cool! And really diggin the second painting. You have very interesting style and I really love it. Beautiful colors and space. And your signature is just bad ass Keep up the great work!!!! Would love to see more of your works for sure so whenever you will feel just post some more or share some link!  thank you!!!!!!!
> 
> MUCH RESPECT homie!


just a couple more in progress and such..

"High Tide"


















"Paper Planes"









i like to consider my art style, "kush art"...enjoy!


----------



## ljlow82

customcoupe68 said:


> just a couple more in progress and such..
> 
> "High Tide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paper Planes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like to consider my art style, "kush art"...enjoy!


:thumbsup:


----------



## riviman

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

hope u had a good one V just passing thru


----------



## VeronikA

Some sneak peaks from weekends show Real Gone! 1st Czech Rockin' Jamboree. Very nice show and people. But I don't have more pics


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

It made my day!


----------



## VeronikA

Catalyzed said:


> :wave:



:h5: have a great day my friend!!! Thank you for bump!


----------



## VeronikA

customcoupe68 said:


> just a couple more in progress and such..
> 
> "High Tide"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paper Planes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like to consider my art style, "kush art"...enjoy!



WOW you have crazy fantasy! Those sketches would look awesome as a paintings! Especially the last one Mile high..No pilot. I like the hand writing too. Very cool ideas!

Thank you very much for sharing!!!! Awesome arte my friend!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> hope u had a good one V just passing thru


Hi Larry! Thank you very much! Hope you have a good day too my friend! Bad news.. can't find that painting with homies on the bench. But I will find another solution ok

Thank you for stopping by! Happy to see you here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

VeronikA said:


> Some sneak peaks from weekends show Real Gone! 1st Czech Rockin' Jamboree. Very nice show and people. But I don't have more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that tiki surf is wicked good, V!!! look at the shading on those legs!! is there a sparkle paint used for the outline of the woman or is that the flash of the camera


----------



## customcoupe68

oh, i meant to ask about the walls.... is that wallpaper or hand painted? super fresh


----------



## customcoupe68

VeronikA said:


> Some sneak peaks from weekends show Real Gone! 1st Czech Rockin' Jamboree. Very nice show and people. But I don't have more pics



you have a close up of that pin stripe board?? looks CRAZYgood


----------



## andersonsmith125

slo said:


> my old bike with some artwork on it


nice job! it's absolutely unique and I love the blending of colors.. the way you made it!
Perfect! In this car custom paint jobs my fave was the Jack Sparrow art!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks vero!!!got the drawings today,there amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


>


F*K Yeah! I love it! The atmosphere is very rustic, just my style and the art is great as always. The perfect marriage between art and atmosphere is the equivalent of the perfect steak with all the trimmings. I'm glad you got a chance to showcase your talents......job well done......Lady V.


----------



## ljlow82

VeronikA said:


> Hi Larry! Thank you very much! Hope you have a good day too my friend! Bad news.. can't find that painting with homies on the bench. But I will find another solution ok
> 
> Thank you for stopping by! Happy to see you here!!!!!!!!!!


just passing thru v say whats up surprise me :wave::wow:


----------



## slo

VeronikA said:


> Some sneak peaks from weekends show Real Gone! 1st Czech Rockin' Jamboree. Very nice show and people. But I don't have more pics


real nice peices here... great work with your colors.


----------



## slo

VeronikA said:


> It made my day!


PM me got somethign for that truck


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

my truck got plates since today morning hahahahaha


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

and i posted some pics in the euro topic so check it out honey


----------



## ART LOKS

VeronikA said:


> Some sneak peaks from weekends show Real Gone! 1st Czech Rockin' Jamboree. Very nice show and people. But I don't have more pics


WHATS UP MIJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW U BEEN!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKIN SWEET AS ALWAYS!!!! ART WORK IS LOOKIN BAD ASS!!


----------



## VeronikA

customcoupe68 said:


> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some sneak peaks from weekends show Real Gone! 1st Czech Rockin' Jamboree. Very nice show and people. But I don't have more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that tiki surf is wicked good, V!!! look at the shading on those legs!! is there a sparkle paint used for the outline of the woman or is that the flash of the camera
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooohh thanks a lot!!! I would never tell somebody would like it. It's actually very old painting. So I'm really glad you like it!
> 
> And it's just a flash of the camera. I've used there only acrylic paints :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

customcoupe68 said:


> oh, i meant to ask about the walls.... is that wallpaper or hand painted? super fresh


It's hand job. It's sick isn't it? 

It really fitted to that place and style.



customcoupe68 said:


> you have a close up of that pin stripe board?? looks CRAZYgood



Yup 

This panel is done by czech pinstriper Mr.Luky


And thanks a lot for the words!!!!!!! Really appreciate that!!! You have sick arte too homie!


----------



## VeronikA

andersonsmith125 said:


> nice job! it's absolutely unique and I love the blending of colors.. the way you made it!
> Perfect! In this car custom paint jobs my fave was the Jack Sparrow art!


Yes it is bad ass. Mr. Slo is not only hella talented but also very good homie.


----------



## VeronikA

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks vero!!!got the drawings today,there amazing:thumbsup:



Awww perfect!!!!!! I'm really happy you got it!!! But again.. they are just sketches. BUT I really appreciate you like them! Thank you very much too!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

That 79 said:


> F*K Yeah! I love it! The atmosphere is very rustic, just my style and the art is great as always. The perfect marriage between art and atmosphere is the equivalent of the perfect steak with all the trimmings. I'm glad you got a chance to showcase your talents......job well done......Lady V.



Awww my dear friend!  Thank you for stopping by!

Thank you for beautiful words Sean! Love them! You really made me feel good even more about that show! Thank you very much! You know it means a lot to me!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> just passing thru v say whats up surprise me :wave::wow:



Thank you Larry! Always happy to see you around my friend........ ok I try to surprise you then oweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## VeronikA

slo said:


> real nice peices here... great work with your colors.


Awww really appreciate that my friend! Especially from you! Thank you! How have you been! Hope all is good with you!



slo said:


> PM me got somethign for that truck



Ooooooooo really????  yay!!! 

Btw you have something on the way to you too! You should have it there already!


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> my truck got plates since today morning hahahahaha



Congrats Marco!!!! I'll check it out!!


----------



## VeronikA

ART LOKS said:


> WHATS UP MIJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW U BEEN!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKIN SWEET AS ALWAYS!!!! ART WORK IS LOOKIN BAD ASS!!



Wheeeeyyy homie! Whazzzzz up! I'm ok thank you for asking! Hope all is well with you!! Really appreciate you've stopped by in my topic!


----------



## ProjectMatt

Very Vero! I'm gonna try to get this canvas done and then if I figure it out im gonna mail yours over


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> It's hand job. It's sick isn't it?
> 
> It really fitted to that place and style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> This panel is done by czech pinstriper Mr.Luky
> 
> 
> And thanks a lot for the words!!!!!!! Really appreciate that!!! You have sick arte too homie!


AWWWW... YOU SHARED MR. LUKYS ART... HE IS DOING AWSOME JUST LIKE A CERTAIN MAMA I KNOW... WELL GOT TO GO TIME TO PICK UP MY KIDDOS FROM SCHOOL...


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Very Vero! I'm gonna try to get this canvas done and then if I figure it out im gonna mail yours over



OHHHHH WOW Really???? Oh Matty! That would be so nice of you! Oh damnnn I am speechless! I'll catch you later Matty I gotta run but thanks a lot in advance! Hope you have a nice day! BTW Totally love that sweet pic of you in action!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWWW... YOU SHARED MR. LUKYS ART... HE IS DOING AWSOME JUST LIKE A CERTAIN MAMA I KNOW... WELL GOT TO GO TIME TO PICK UP MY KIDDOS FROM SCHOOL...


Yes I did. This panel is bad ass. Thank you mama for love! Hope I'll catch you on Face in the morning(my morning lol). Have a wonderful rest of the day! Love you!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:



Hello Larry! Hope you have a great day my friend!



Just playing with some sketches....


----------



## VeronikA

Lil sneak peak what Im working on.... have a wonderful day all of you!!!!!


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


VeronikA said:


> Hello Larry! Hope you have a great day my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing with some sketches....
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E]
> sup v hope u have a good one also like this style v


----------



## ProjectMatt

This one is my favorite lol


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> VeronikA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Larry! Hope you have a great day my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing with some sketches....
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E]
> sup v hope u have a good one also like this style v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will finish that in one of these days hopefully
> 
> Have a lovely rest of the Sunday Larry!!!! Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> This one is my favorite lol


Thanks Matty! It's for my friend Robert from Cali. He has beautiful Chevy Deluxe 50'.

Glad you like it! Thank you!!!


----------



## VeronikA

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:wow::yes::run::boink::fool2::sprint:


----------



## ljlow82

sup v hope u had a good weekend pal:wave:


----------



## llayjay

VeronikA said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



looking good


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Love this one V! love your style as always girl!! keep up the good work


----------



## DETONATER

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content





VeronikA said:


> Lil sneak peak what Im working on.... have a wonderful day all of you!!!!!


The BMX Chick came out Awesome V and so Excited to see the final look of the Chevy Deluxe Chick Loving them!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## That 79

cutebratt04 said:


> The BMX Chick came out Awesome V and so Excited to see the final look of the Chevy Deluxe Chick Loving them!!!!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

Sorry homies! I've been very busy in past few days. Here are some sneak peaks and another finished painting Chevy DeLuxe for my friend Rob from Cali. Have wonderful Friday all of you and even better weekend! 





























Rattttttt Fink Mania lol  











Got a package yesterday... from MOONEYES shop!!!!!! Pedal for my truck


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


> Sorry homies! I've been very busy in past few days. Here are some sneak peaks and another finished painting Chevy DeLuxe for my friend Rob from Cali. Have wonderful Friday all of you and even better weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS CAME OUT SUUUUPER CLEAN:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattttttt Fink Mania lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a package yesterday... from MOONEYES shop!!!!!! Pedal for my truck


I LOVE Moon Eyes stuff, so Eff'n Cool ! I remember seeing this type of pedal in a VW Bug....it was pretty sick!


----------



## VeronikA

That 79 said:


> I LOVE Moon Eyes stuff, so Eff'n Cool ! I remember seeing this type of pedal in a VW Bug....it was pretty sick!



Me too! Whole brand has such a character. Love it!  Thank you for stopping by Sean!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Oh forgot this one..


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Oh forgot this one..


I like it! lookin good as always V!!:worship:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Sorry homies! I've been very busy in past few days. Here are some sneak peaks and another finished painting Chevy DeLuxe for my friend Rob from Cali. Have wonderful Friday all of you and even better weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattttttt Fink Mania lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a package yesterday... from MOONEYES shop!!!!!! Pedal for my truck


LOOOOVE the Chevy Deluxe one V that tuirned out super tight!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> LOOOOVE the Chevy Deluxe one V that tuirned out super tight!!


Aww thank you Mark!!!!! Really appreciate your words!!! I was curious what you would tell about this one! So I'm really glad you like it!! Thank you very much my dear friend!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## ljlow82

sup v hope u have a good weekend buddy :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


>


I like this new comic strip style....and the chevy deluxe one is REALLY clean! I said that already but my kudos was hidden in the picture quote.lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>


AWWW V. THAT IS A AWSOME STORY... FUCKER RAN OFF HUH??? LMAO... DAMN LOVE!!! LOL... I LOVE YOUR STYLE LADY...


----------



## VeronikA

Awwwwwww thanks so much guys! I'll catch you in the morning-all of you! For now have a great rest of the Sunday!!!! Talk later and thank you very much again to each of you! Really appreciate that!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Awwwwwww thanks so much guys! I'll catch you in the morning-all of you! For now have a great rest of the Sunday!!!! Talk later and thank you very much again to each of you! Really appreciate that!!!!!!


Love it!!! another amazing piece from an amazing artist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


wow V SUPER creative! I love this new style. really awesome piece for real this is one of my new favs! :worship:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


>


Omg Lovin the comic strip! :thumbsup:



VeronikA said:


> Awwwwwww thanks so much guys! I'll catch you in the morning-all of you! For now have a great rest of the Sunday!!!! Talk later and thank you very much again to each of you! Really appreciate that!!!!!!


Cool!


----------



## llayjay

mmmm...very sexy!




VeronikA said:


> Awwwwwww thanks so much guys! I'll catch you in the morning-all of you! For now have a great rest of the Sunday!!!! Talk later and thank you very much again to each of you! Really appreciate that!!!!!!


----------



## ljlow82

sup V


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Awwwwwww thanks so much guys! I'll catch you in the morning-all of you! For now have a great rest of the Sunday!!!! Talk later and thank you very much again to each of you! Really appreciate that!!!!!!


lookin good!!:h5: I like that O.D. Green


----------



## DJLATIN

:nicoderm:


----------



## bump512

:drama:


----------



## VeronikA

BUSY BUSY BUSY V Ouchhhhh

Working on several projects at the same time. More army girls are on the wayThank you everybody for amazing support!!!! Love you!!!!!!!Thank you soo much! 



















And something lil different  I need a change it's still just a sketch but I would love to use some crazy colors there


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> wow V SUPER creative! I love this new style. really awesome piece for real this is one of my new favs! :worship:



Awww Mark! Thank you so much! Appreciate your comments!! You know you're big motivation for me! Thank you very much again!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE



:thumbsup::h5:Thank you!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> sup V


Sup Larry! How is everything?! Hope your fam and you are ok my friend! Need more time for your painting.. I have been hella busy in past few days grrrrrrr

Have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## VeronikA

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm:


Hey homie! I still didn't get any pics from you!


----------



## VeronikA

llayjay said:


> mmmm...very sexy!



Thank you very much!!! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Omg Lovin the comic strip! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Cool!



Thank you Beautiful!!! Really appreciate that!  The Comic one was fun!  Have a wonderful weekend baby girl!!! Much love to you!!!


----------



## VeronikA

bump512 said:


> :drama:


Hey Bumpy! How it's going?! Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## That 79

VeronikA said:


> BUSY BUSY BUSY V Ouchhhhh
> 
> Working on several projects at the same time. More army girls are on the wayThank you everybody for amazing support!!!! Love you!!!!!!!Thank you soo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something lil different  I need a change it's still just a sketch but I would love to use some crazy colors there


Wow! Sexsay! I reeeeeally like the middle one though.....smoke'n!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> BUSY BUSY BUSY V Ouchhhhh
> 
> Working on several projects at the same time. More army girls are on the wayThank you everybody for amazing support!!!! Love you!!!!!!!Thank you soo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something lil different  I need a change it's still just a sketch but I would love to use some crazy colors there


LOVE IT MAMA... YOU GO GIRL...


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> BUSY BUSY BUSY V Ouchhhhh
> 
> Working on several projects at the same time. More army girls are on the wayThank you everybody for amazing support!!!! Love you!!!!!!!Thank you soo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something lil different  I need a change it's still just a sketch but I would love to use some crazy colors there



Love Love Love the Last Sketch can't wait to see it done! :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup honey bunny anything new over there? hope u and ur boi diong good


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE GOES A BUMP BIZZY V. HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR WEEKEND...


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> BUSY BUSY BUSY V Ouchhhhh
> 
> Working on several projects at the same time. More army girls are on the wayThank you everybody for amazing support!!!! Love you!!!!!!!Thank you soo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something lil different  I need a change it's still just a sketch but I would love to use some crazy colors there


I love the middle one! very sexy!!!


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey my dear friends! I've been crazy busy this week. I'm sorry for late replies and updates

Hope all of you are ok! 

A piece of advice-Stay away from fake people. God wish I've had some detector against to those fakes :banghead:


----------



## VeronikA

That 79 said:


> Wow! Sexsay! I reeeeeally like the middle one though.....smoke'n!!!


Thank you Sean!!!!!!!!I'll post the final look of the middle one in a second hope you will still like her 

Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOVE IT MAMA... YOU GO GIRL...



Awwww my dearest lady...I've missed you mama! Thank you for love. Glad you like them!!!!!! I really do! 






Dreamwork Customs said:


> HERE GOES A BUMP BIZZY V. HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR WEEKEND...


Thank you beautiful! Weekend was ok but following week was crazy as you know from Facebook. Grrr... But it's better today. More paperwork tonight Ugh


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Love Love Love the Last Sketch can't wait to see it done! :thumbsup:


Thank you sweetie! Thank you very much! It's flaked out already lol  it looks super crazy hahaha



cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:



:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> sup honey bunny anything new over there? hope u and ur boi diong good


Sup Marco! How is everything? Here is all good. But winter is coming so working on truck is not fun anymore.... grrrr

How it's going in Germany? 

Do you plan Bottroop next year? I might go there with my truck and paintings. Would be nice to meet you there homie!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> I love the middle one! very sexy!!!


Would love to give you that one my dear Mark but I have to keep it as a collection. But I have something else ready for you. I will send it next week Just let me know if I can use same address like last time. Have a wonderful Friday Mark!!! And thank you very much for stopping by!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


Hey Larry!!! How you doing homie! Hope you're all ok! I have your painting with homies almost done. Might finish that this weekend. Thank you for being patient

Have a great Friday my friend!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Military Ladies are done  Thank you everybody for stopping by! Really appreciate that! Thank YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

This one is not done yet... just flaked it out.. need to finish the background :around:


----------



## VeronikA

Verde BMX.. aww finally YAY Model Luxe 2012 in flat black and tires with white walls. My truck is complete now




















Had to drive to Vienna two times during the weekend.. but definitely worth it Aaaaaand we going home yaayyyy




















Lol I had to pimp it


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Military Ladies are done  Thank you everybody for stopping by! Really appreciate that! Thank YOU ALL!!!!


those turned out awesome V. super cool i love your millitary series. nice work as always gurl!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> This one is not done yet... just flaked it out.. need to finish the background :around:


the flaked out hair is awesome! nice touch V!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Would love to give you that one my dear Mark but I have to keep it as a collection. But I have something else ready for you. I will send it next week Just let me know if I can use same address like last time. Have a wonderful Friday Mark!!! And thank you very much for stopping by!


awe yooure too sweet V! and its all good, i would never want you to give up any pieces of your collection, just letting you know how nice theyre turning out. keep up the good work, i love coming in here to see what amazing pieces youre busting out next!! PM sent


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:wave:


----------



## bump512

:nicoderm:


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT Hope you have a fun weekend Vero


----------



## That 79

Hellcat Honey! :run::h5::nicoderm: .....all of them are cool, but she's my speed!


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> This one is not done yet... just flaked it out.. need to finish the background :around:


omg for some reason I was so hoping you would Flake out her hair and you did yay LOVE IT V!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Verde BMX.. aww finally YAY Model Luxe 2012 in flat black and tires with white walls. My truck is complete now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drive to Vienna two times during the weekend.. but definitely worth it Aaaaaand we going home yaayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I had to pimp it



AWWW... MAMA IT GIVES ME GREAT PLEASURE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE HAVING FUN AGAIN... BETTER BE USING SOME SAFETY GEAR MISSY... AWSOME!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Military Ladies are done  Thank you everybody for stopping by! Really appreciate that! Thank YOU ALL!!!!


I like how you made them all the same background and border  looking really cool!!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> awe yooure too sweet V! and its all good, i would never want you to give up any pieces of your collection, just letting you know how nice theyre turning out. keep up the good work, i love coming in here to see what amazing pieces youre busting out next!! PM sent



Ohhh ok  But you know I would give you anything you would ask me lol jk Thank you for those words Mark! Really appreciate that! Hope your week started nice my friend!

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

gizmoscustoms said:


> :wave:


Sup Homie! :wave:




bump512 said:


> :nicoderm:


Hey Bumpy! How is everything! Take care homie!!!:wave:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> omg for some reason I was so hoping you would Flake out her hair and you did yay LOVE IT V!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


I didn't finish that yet but I would love to flake it out even more.. but I need more time for this one Thank you very much my dear Britt! Hope you are doing great baby girl!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWW... MAMA IT GIVES ME GREAT PLEASURE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE HAVING FUN AGAIN... BETTER BE USING SOME SAFETY GEAR MISSY... AWSOME!!!



I promise I will get my helmet soon... I had one on the way already but they've canceled because they've sent me the wrong one. Me and my helmet is one complicated story lol

Thank you for stopping by mama! Have a lovely day beautiful!


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> I like how you made them all the same background and border  looking really cool!!!


Thank you Matty! Glad you like them!! I can't wait to see your lady done! Shes looking really good already


----------



## VeronikA

Working on Xmas project-----> TOP SECRET STUFF lol :shh::shh:


----------



## MR.50

:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Working on Xmas project-----> TOP SECRET STUFF lol :shh::shh:


CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

VeronikA said:


> Working on Xmas project-----> TOP SECRET STUFF lol :shh::shh:


whazz up V :wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> Thank you Matty! Glad you like them!! I can't wait to see your lady done! Shes looking really good already


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Working on Xmas project-----> TOP SECRET STUFF lol :shh::shh:


Christmas Coloring Books Lol :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> Working on Xmas project-----> TOP SECRET STUFF lol :shh::shh:



CRAZY V. I LOVE HOW CUTE YOU CAN BE... HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND GIRL... SEE YOU ON FB... MAMA... YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL MAMA...


----------



## ProjectMatt

Hey Vero! Hope you have a great week! Keep up the great work! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## llayjay

VeronikA said:


> Working on Xmas project-----> TOP SECRET STUFF lol :shh::shh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Heyyyy everybody thank you very much for stopping by! Appreciate all of you!!!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Frankie, Mark L., Surenobluez homie, Larry, Matty Matt, Britt, my dear mama Liz, Mark T. and Llayjay!!!! ENJOY!


----------



## VeronikA

New stock wheeeey


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## DETONATER

Whaaaat! Those are bad ass...!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Whaaaat! Those are bad ass...!


Really?? For some reason I don't like them..... don't know why... :dunno: but thank you Mark!!!


----------



## ljlow82

VeronikA said:


>


real nice work keep it up and happy thanksgiving to u to :wave:


----------



## DETONATER

VeronikA said:


> Really?? For some reason I don't like them..... don't know why... :dunno: but thank you Mark!!!


You could always send them my way if you don't like them... lol


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> New stock wheeeey





VeronikA said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey sup honey hope everything is fine with u both! i was out of town last week and next week too for a painting shool from work!

but i have something nice and new out of my color kitchen to show next week!

btw. i found a nice old felix piggy bank for my room  have to restore the red paint a bit everything else is pefekt


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> real nice work keep it up and happy thanksgiving to u to :wave:



Thank you Larry! Hope you had a great time! Enjoy the weekend my friend!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> You could always send them my way if you don't like them... lol



Awwww serious?


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you girly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

hno:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## bump512

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> hey sup honey hope everything is fine with u both! i was out of town last week and next week too for a painting shool from work!
> 
> but i have something nice and new out of my color kitchen to show next week!
> 
> btw. i found a nice old felix piggy bank for my room  have to restore the red paint a bit everything else is pefekt



Hohohooo pretty cool thing right there! Love our Felix lil bank homie! LOL Very cool! Post some pics when it's done. Would love to see the final for sure.

All is good over here. 

Hope all goes smooth in Germany. Say hi to your lady and have a great week. Hit me up on Face anytime!

Take care Marco!


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> TTMFT


:happysad::wave:Muchas gracias!


----------



## VeronikA

bump512 said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey Bumpy! How you doing! Hope everything is kool on your side homie!


----------



## VeronikA

Finito... :dunno: thank you very much for stopping by anyway have a great week homies!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

wow very nice


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> hno:





VeronikA said:


> Finito... :dunno: thank you very much for stopping by anyway have a great week homies!


LOOKING GOOD MAMA!!! YOU KNOW I SHOW MORE LOVE ON FACEBOOK THAN ON HERE NOW A DAYS... LOL... BUT JUST HAD TO COME IN AND BUMP MY CRAZY V'S THREAD... LOVE YOU MAMA...


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> hno:


OOOOO shit one of my all time favorites right here!! amazing as always V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Finito... :dunno: thank you very much for stopping by anyway have a great week homies!


damn V i love this set! great series here, the colors and composition are awesome and your gurls are always so sexy! great work!! definately one of my favs


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

A LIL TUESDAY BUMP... TAKE CARE MAMA...


----------



## ljlow82

have a good one v :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt

Very Vero! I just saw your newest pics! they are badass! your my hero! :worship:


----------



## green reaper

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> wow very nice


Oh thank you homie! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOOKING GOOD MAMA!!! YOU KNOW I SHOW MORE LOVE ON FACEBOOK THAN ON HERE NOW A DAYS... LOL... BUT JUST HAD TO COME IN AND BUMP MY CRAZY V'S THREAD... LOVE YOU MAMA...


I know mama! I do same! It's not easy for me to get here lately... thank you very much for stopping by and showing your love!!!! Hope you had a nice rest. Catch you later beautiful!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> damn V i love this set! great series here, the colors and composition are awesome and your gurls are always so sexy! great work!! definately one of my favs



Oh Mark! Awwwwwwwwww thank you soooo much! I really appreciate those words! You're a true fan! I'm telling you!  Not sure if you've realized that but my girls getting thicker and thicker... just hope it's not too much lol 

Have a wonderful day my friend! Pms sent


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> have a good one v :thumbsup:


Thank you Larry! Hope you having a great week friend! Stay patient please!  thank you!


----------



## VeronikA

ProjectMatt said:


> Very Vero! I just saw your newest pics! they are badass! your my hero! :worship:



Oh Matty! Thank you very much! Well look at your works! You're the bad ass one my dear friend! I really looking forward to see the final look of that pin-up queen!

Thanks a lot again!!!!! Really appreciate that!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

green reaper said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:



Thank you very MUCH!!!  really glad to see new avatars here


----------



## VeronikA

This one is not done yet.... hopefully soon


----------



## VeronikA

Not a right theme but  who cares  thank you everybody for stopping by here! Really appreciate you!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Oh Mark! Awwwwwwwwww thank you soooo much! I really appreciate those words! You're a true fan! I'm telling you!  Not sure if you've realized that but my girls getting thicker and thicker... just hope it's not too much lol
> 
> Have a wonderful day my friend! Pms sent


nah never too much!! the thicker the better.lol. you know what looks good and your pieces have been turning out amazing as always so dont change a thing!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> This one is not done yet.... hopefully soon


damn another amazing set in the works!! the new series of the chicks on the bicycles is so damn tight V, for real i love em. my favorites by far. i love the bicycle them and the ladies are turning out perfect:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> nah never too much!! the thicker the better.lol. you know what looks good and your pieces have been turning out amazing as always so dont change a thing!!!!


Awww thank you Mark! You always know how to cheer me up! Thanks a lot my friend! I keep them thick for ya!


----------



## VeronikA

It's not about arte but it's a big part of my life too so... here is the video just for fun the bed is still not done. I put there the wood just to see if it fits. Maybe next week

Anyway have a fun homies and thanks to all of you for stopping by here! Me and my trokita really appreciate that!!!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> It's not about arte but it's a big part of my life too so... here is the video just for fun the bed is still not done. I put there the wood just to see if it fits. Maybe next week
> 
> Anyway have a fun homies and thanks to all of you for stopping by here! Me and my trokita really appreciate that!!!!!!!!


cool video! Low did a good job with that


----------



## ljlow82

VeronikA said:


> It's not about arte but it's a big part of my life too so... here is the video just for fun the bed is still not done. I put there the wood just to see if it fits. Maybe next week
> 
> Anyway have a fun homies and thanks to all of you for stopping by here! Me and my trokita really appreciate that!!!!!!!!


cool vid v :thumbsup:


----------



## llayjay

VeronikA said:


> It's not about arte but it's a big part of my life too so... here is the video just for fun the bed is still not done. I put there the wood just to see if it fits. Maybe next week
> 
> Anyway have a fun homies and thanks to all of you for stopping by here! Me and my trokita really appreciate that!!!!!!!!


that was great transitioning! looks very professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

Dobré ráno všichni, mějte šťastný den!


----------



## ljlow82

sup v have a good weekend :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

Awesome video V!


----------



## ProjectMatt

cutebratt04 said:


> Awesome video V!


x2!


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:bump


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## MR.50




----------



## Ant-Wan

Marvellus work V-ro :worship:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

heeeyyyyyyyyy oraleeeeeeeeeeeeee eseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

thanks for da card ...it was very thoughtful and i was really suprised happy new year...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

sup honey hope the package arrived ?


i was at the garage yesterday and had the pickup runnin for a half hour or so and played with the airride a bit it was an awesome feeling


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider760

Nice Art Ey :thumbsup:


----------



## Kamakazi

VeronikA said:


> ''Portrait''of cute trike built by Mark Lammi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out bad ass work of Mark Lammi
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=574494&st=0
> 
> Check out his website
> www.marklammi.com



this is hella dope expecially since ive known mark personally for a couple of years and have seen alot of his work as well


----------



## VeronikA

Wow I haven't been here ages lol  Thank you so much homies for bumping my topic! And thanks a lot to Mark, Larry, Llayjay, baby girl Bratty and Matt for comments to my video! Love you guys! Thanks a lot again!!!!!! Happy you had a fun!


----------



## VeronikA

Hey *SPANKY* haha thanks for cool message!! You're good homie! Keep up the hardwork with czech lol  Hope you had a nice Xmas time with Nika!

My dear *FRANK* and *MARK L*! Thank you for stopping by here!!! Always great to see you here guys!

*ANT-WAN* thank you very much for the words homie! Glad you like my topic and works! 

*PHATBOYSTATT* hey homie! Happy it arrived finally! Hope you had great time!

*MARCO* it arrived finally!!!! Wow homie! You're too good! Love the card and sweets! Hahaha you wanna make me fat dont ya! LOL Thanks a lot again. I'll catch you later on Facebook! Also great news about your truck. Glad you've found some time to be there and have fun!!!

*LOWRIDER760* thank you very much dear! Always nice to see new names here. Thanks a lot again!

*Kamakazi* homie! Damn glad you like that! Mark is an amazing artist. Thanks to LIL I've found one of my best friends and an amazing artist across the globe lol. That lil trike was really fun. Really enjoyed painting it. Glad you like that homie and now it's time for ya to get some custom piece too  Thank you very much again!


----------



## VeronikA

Those two are not done yet  need to add more flake and some final lines.... don't have time for them now


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

freaks come out at night uhhhh uhhh *sing*


----------



## VeronikA

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> freaks come out at night uhhhh uhhh *sing*


Hahahahaha Well yes...  lmao


----------



## cutebratt04

VeronikA said:


> Those two are not done yet  need to add more flake and some final lines.... don't have time for them now


Wow omg Love them both!


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

cutebratt04 said:


> Wow omg Love them both!


Thank you gorgeous!!!


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey Larry!!!! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

And yes.. it's official  A Hottie in a Rottie is there yey  Mooneyes passion. Tatt is not done yet. Need more shades to add plus another saying.. well there is no rush


----------



## VeronikA

BIGJERM said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for stopping by homie!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> And yes.. it's official  A Hottie in a Rottie is there yey  Mooneyes passion. Tatt is not done yet. Need more shades to add plus another saying.. well there is no rush


that looks tight V! i really like it


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


these turned out great V! i really like the bottom one on the left with the girls back turned! keep it up


----------



## VeronikA

Got a super cool work clothes from Wrangler. Love this coverall! Wrangler rocks!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> these turned out great V! i really like the bottom one on the left with the girls back turned! keep it up



Awww thank you Mark!!!!!! Really happy you like those. Those are bad girls compare to the ones on bikes

Thank you for BUMP my dear!


----------



## ProjectMatt

VeronikA said:


> And yes.. it's official  A Hottie in a Rottie is there yey  Mooneyes passion. Tatt is not done yet. Need more shades to add plus another saying.. well there is no rush


Vero ! Looks good! I'm sposed to do some tats soon. I like your design, its badass!!!



VeronikA said:


>


daaaaaaamn! thats badass! the dickies girl! shes hot


----------



## DETONATER

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

Love the new tatt very cool very Vero lol n the Harley chic n dickies chic are awesome!


----------



## llayjay

Looking good Hottie!


----------



## ljlow82

happy new year V:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


> And yes.. it's official  A Hottie in a Rottie is there yey  Mooneyes passion. Tatt is not done yet. Need more shades to add plus another saying.. well there is no rush



V. MAY YOU AND LUKY HAVE A WONDERFUL BLESSED 2012... MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH ALL THAT JOY AND BEAUTY YOU SHARE WITH THE WORLD... IT HAS BEEN A PLEASURE BEING A FRIEND... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT MAMA...


----------



## That 79

:nicoderm:


----------



## ljlow82

whats up V hope u doing good :drama::wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:drama:


----------



## That 79

:inout:


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## ProjectMatt

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA

Hey everyone! Thank you very much for stopping by and keeping my thread fresh!  here are some updates. Have a great Sunday my friends!!!!!


Lil trike for my buddy Dave.


----------



## VeronikA

Jose's C10










New signature


----------



## VeronikA

Sketch for my friend Coulter.. will add some bike to the background...


----------



## VeronikA

And Army chiquita for the owner of the original army jeep 42'


----------



## VeronikA

My airbrush kit with tons of dust on lol I haven't touched it 4 yrs already.....


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

Mark L, Sean, Bumpy, Larry, Llayjay my dear mama, Mark T, sweetie Britt and Matty! Thank you for being around always! Love you guys!


----------



## baldylatino

Wow, awesome work, How much for a custom picture of a felix the cat with a 1970 impala lowrider?


----------



## DETONATER

Always coming out with great stuff! :h5:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Hey everyone! Thank you very much for stopping by and keeping my thread fresh!  here are some updates. Have a great Sunday my friends!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lil trike for my buddy Dave.


this turned out awesome! love it V


----------



## Def-Dee

Dobrý večer.

really like your work. just made me a new fan.


----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## Windex

sick work


----------



## ljlow82

VeronikA said:


>


cool V :thumbsup:
c


----------



## llayjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

still comin out with new and fresh works, keep it up V


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos

havent been here in awhile...work is still awesome as always vero....by the way i never did receive that painting...but i did get the postcard...its cool maybe u can fit another one for me thanks...


----------



## baggedout81

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS

hey v are you on facebook???????? its me art loks.... had to go back some pages,,, but still lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS

what can you do with this and what would you charge me...... pm me info!!!!!! thx!!


----------



## DJLATIN

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what can you do with this and what would you charge me...... pm me info!!!!!! thx!!
> View attachment 434304


one milliion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## littlerascle59

:naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN

littlerascle59 said:


> :naughty:


 :h5:


----------



## ART LOKS

DJLATIN said:


> one milliion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT YOU FAIL TO UNDERSTAND DJLATINA IS THAT I MITE COULD POSSIBLY ALMOST BE ABLE TO DO THIS MYSELF :x: CUZ I AM AN ARTIST MYSELF.... BUT ITS "V's STYLE THAT I LIKE.... SEE NOW IM MORE STREET GRAFFITI,,,, OR PORTRAIT,,, AND IF I HAD A MILLION DOLLARS ID HAVE TO AT LEAST TIP HER TOO!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK VERO!!! AND DJLATIN,,,,,GET BACK TO DA BASEMENT WIT THE OTHER CHAMAKKKO'S!!:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHAT YOU FAIL TO UNDERSTAND DJLATINA IS THAT I MITE COULD POSSIBLY ALMOST BE ABLE TO DO THIS MYSELF :x: CUZ I AM AN ARTIST MYSELF.... BUT ITS "V's STYLE THAT I LIKE.... SEE NOW IM MORE STREET GRAFFITI,,,, OR PORTRAIT,,, AND IF I HAD A MILLION DOLLARS ID HAVE TO AT LEAST TIP HER TOO!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK VERO!!! AND DJLATIN,,,,,GET BACK TO DA BASEMENT WIT THE OTHER CHAMAKKKO'S!!:rimshot:


you better hope the basement dwellers don't find that pic. estan cabrones los BATOS. LOL


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS

DJLATIN said:


> you better hope the basement dwellers don't find that pic. estan cabrones los BATOS. LOL


i know huh,,,the putos dont live by the scarface rules,,,no woman and childeren..........lololo..........shoot look at who they have as a mascot....... THE_CAT


----------



## ART LOKS

ljlow82 said:


> :wave:


waaaaaaasssssuuuuppp larrry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS

ok what bout this one VeroniKa??????


----------



## DJLATIN

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> i know huh,,,the putos dont live by the scarface rules,,,no woman and childeren..........lololo..........shoot look at who they have as a mascot....... THE_CAT


:rofl::facepalm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

BUMP FOR MY GIRL V... KEEP UP THE AWSOME WORK WOMAN... TOTALLY LOVE YOUR STYLE...


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:nicoderm:


----------



## ljlow82

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> waaaaaaasssssuuuuppp larrry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


que pasa homie como estas:drama:


----------



## VeronikA

baggedout81 said:


> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV




Hahahaha heyyy homie! Lol what happened! Something wrong with your keyboard lol! 

How you doing! How it looks on Truck forum? Haven't been there for ages. Time flies like crazy! Some news? 





PhatBoysTattoos said:


> havent been here in awhile...work is still awesome as always vero....by the way i never did receive that painting...but i did get the postcard...its cool maybe u can fit another one for me thanks...


Hey homie! I know I'm sorry I have that package still at home. I need to re-pack that again... it came back in horrible condition. I will send it as soon as possible. Glad you got a card at least 

How it's going at the shop? Hope things got better buddy! Wish you the best only. Have a nice weekend and take care ok!





hopndropdownunder said:


> still comin out with new and fresh works, keep it up V


Awww Cheyne! Hey how are you buddy!!! Hope all is good in Australia! Thanks a lot for support as always! Really appreciate that 





llayjay said:


> :thumbsup:



Hey buddy what's up!!!




ljlow82 said:


> cool V :thumbsup:
> c



Thank you Larry!!!!!  hope fam bam is ok! I'm sorry it takes me so long.. but your stuff is on its way finally  Have a wonderful weekend my friend!





Windex said:


> sick work


Thanks Windex!  




StreetFame said:


> :wave:



Hey sap homie! Hope all is good in NM! 





Def-Dee said:


> Dobrý večer.
> 
> really like your work. just made me a new fan.



Haha hey buddy! Good try lol

Thank you very much for support! Well you have me on Face already so keep an eye on coming exhibitions and new projects! Thanks again and welcome on board yeyyyy! 




el peyotero said:


> this turned out awesome! love it V



Thanks Mark! But I love your lil trike the most anyway!!! Nothing can beat your very personal style!!




DETONATER said:


> Always coming out with great stuff! :h5:


THANKS MARK!!!!! Nice to see you around! Hope all is well with you and the family!!!!!! 




baldylatino said:


> Wow, awesome work, How much for a custom picture of a felix the cat with a 1970 impala lowrider?



Hey thanks homie! Glad you like my arte! Oh well depend on size. If it wouldnt be too big then I wouldn't ask anything


----------



## VeronikA

gizmoscustoms said:


> :nicoderm:


hey homie! Good to see you! 





Dreamwork Customs said:


> BUMP FOR MY GIRL V... KEEP UP THE AWSOME WORK WOMAN... TOTALLY LOVE YOUR STYLE...


Hey beautiful! Thank you for bump! Always make me smile to see you around! Love you mama! Love your arte! Keep up the hard work too girly!!!




ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ok what bout this one VeroniKa??????



This one is bad ass... would you like to flake it out too?




ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> WHAT YOU FAIL TO UNDERSTAND DJLATINA IS THAT I MITE COULD POSSIBLY ALMOST BE ABLE TO DO THIS MYSELF :x: CUZ I AM AN ARTIST MYSELF.... BUT ITS "V's STYLE THAT I LIKE.... SEE NOW IM MORE STREET GRAFFITI,,,, OR PORTRAIT,,, AND IF I HAD A MILLION DOLLARS ID HAVE TO AT LEAST TIP HER TOO!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK VERO!!! AND DJLATIN,,,,,GET BACK TO DA BASEMENT WIT THE OTHER CHAMAKKKO'S!!:rimshot:




Hoowowoooooowwwww no need to go crazy! DJ LATIN is one of my biggest fans buddy. He owes a lot of my paintings already. So please let's keep it in a polite way! He was just kidding you buddy!!!
Really appreciate your words and makes me feel good you like my style even better you're an artist too!




littlerascle59 said:


> :naughty:



Aww Arthur thank you so much!! Also thanks for posting it on Face tho. Say Hi to your lady from me please




DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 434737



Wow they really made it!!!! So happy they arrived finally! It drove me crazy lol!  Thanks a lot for posting this pic homie!






ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> what can you do with this and what would you charge me...... pm me info!!!!!! thx!!
> View attachment 434304


I can do it in my cartoon style for sure. No prob at all  That's a beautiful kid buddy! Love his eyes! That will be fun!  I'll pm you info 



ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> hey v are you on facebook???????? its me art loks.... had to go back some pages,,, but still lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:


Hey homie! Of course I am. Search Veronika Benova. I'm surprised you haven't did that already! Gr! lol

Thanks for stopping by! It has been a while really 




DJLATIN said:


> one milliion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao!!!!  Thanks god I have you homie! What would I do without ya! Lol


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

bye bye ready to leave their home  gonna miss you  oh well....


----------



## littlerascle59

:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

VeronikA said:


>


:worship:
The redhead pic reminds me of Nika and the second pic is cool too because I was in the U.S. Marines. :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


I love the ride with style painting!! nicely done V! cute pic at the boottom too


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


this one is gonna be tight! i really like it, loving your cartoon pieces


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


chicago bulls piece is tight! great idea V, there could be a big market for the team themed pieces like that


----------



## ljlow82

v were u been looks like u were busy hope u have a good one :wave:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> :wave:


I've been trying to pm you for months now. Not sure what's happening but for some reason I keep getting an error message whenever I pm you. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## XLowLifeX

:naughty: love my paintings thank you mama


----------



## llayjay

You have been very busy. Lookin' good!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY V. JUST STOPPING BY TO GIVE YOU A BUMP!!! SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK MAMA, CUZ LAYITLOW, IS TOO BORING... LMAO... ;P


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

littlerascle59 said:


> I've been trying to pm you for months now. Not sure what's happening but for some reason I keep getting an error message whenever I pm you. Email me at [email protected]...



wtf really :wow:no one else had any problems pm me!

and i was wondering why u never answered my pms or i never get any pms from u


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

check ur pms ras


----------



## littlerascle59

I see a pm but it won't let me pm you back. Look me up on facebook using my email address.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

crazy shit


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

cant find u with ur email


----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST DROPPIN SOME LOVE V... SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK... ;P


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Best painting of all time... :thumbsup: Bump!


----------



## ljlow82

DETONATER said:


> Best painting of all time... :thumbsup: Bump!


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for the homegurl V!


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## chris g

Clean work!! U have a gift and ur own style of work to make an artist keep up the hard work!


----------



## VeronikA

Hey homies! How y'all doing! I haven't been here for ages! Sorry! :/

Here are some updates. Thanks a lot for coming here and spending your time to show some love and support. Really appreciate that! Have a great week homies!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## Junior LOC

DAMN!!! All I have to say is "WOW!!!".

You are an Amazing Artist Mija!!


----------



## VeronikA

littlerascle59 said:


> :worship:
> The redhead pic reminds me of Nika and the second pic is cool too because I was in the U.S. Marines. :thumbsup:



Oh yeah! She's got beautiful hair! Really fits her. Let her know to never change that!  And thanks a lot Spanky! Glad you like them buddy!! 




el peyotero said:


> I love the ride with style painting!! nicely done V! cute pic at the boottom too



Thank you Mark! See I havent been here so long and now you have these paintings at home already!  happy you like them my friend! Take care and talk later!!!!!










el peyotero said:


> chicago bulls piece is tight! great idea V, there could be a big market for the team themed pieces like that



You know I am such a bad businesswoman Happy you like these! You know I love your artworks too! Thanks a lot for stopping by Mark!!!!!!






ljlow82 said:


> v were u been looks like u were busy hope u have a good one :wave:



Hello Larry!!!! Sorry my friend! I've been lil busy. Thanks a lot for pm. I write you back in a bit for sure. Thank you for bumbing my thread too  Always great to see you here! Hope you and fam doing ok! Have a great week my friend!



XLowLifeX said:


> :naughty: love my paintings thank you mama


Aww you're so welcome! Happy you like them! And thanks a lot for the picture! Made me so happy! Thank you!!! :happysad::yes:





Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY V. JUST STOPPING BY TO GIVE YOU A BUMP!!! SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK MAMA, CUZ LAYITLOW, IS TOO BORING... LMAO... ;P



Hey mama! Thanks for stopping by! Facebook is a lot better huh?! I'll catch you there a lil later. Head up mama! Everything will be ok again! Love you girly!


----------



## VeronikA

DETONATER said:


> Best painting of all time... :thumbsup: Bump!




Awww thank you Mark for posting this one! Very sweet of you... wow it has been a long time since I've sent you that set huh. Time flies crazy fast...




StreetFame said:


> :wave:


Hey homie! How you been?! Hope all is good!




ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


:h5:


----------



## VeronikA

ljlow82 said:


> nice:thumbsup:



Thank you Larry! Hope you will get yours soon too! 




el peyotero said:


> TTT for the homegurl V!



:happysad:Aww thank you 



chris g said:


> Clean work!! U have a gift and ur own style of work to make an artist keep up the hard work!


Aw Chris thanks a lot! Really appreciate these words..... thank you for support homie!!!!




Junior LOC said:


> DAMN!!! All I have to say is "WOW!!!".
> 
> You are an Amazing Artist Mija!!


Ohhh thank you! You're new here! Haven't see you in my thread yet! Welcome homie! And thank you very much for kind words! Appreciate them a lot!


----------



## VeronikA

Take a few seconds and check out who is KONY. Would be great if you would support this campaign. Just like I do with my paintings. Thanks homies! Have a great week y'all!!!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS

VeronikA said:


> hey homie! Good to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is bad ass... would you like to flake it out too?
> 
> 
> 
> work ur magic....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoowowoooooowwwww no need to go crazy! DJ LATIN is one of my biggest fans buddy. He owes a lot of my paintings already. So please let's keep it in a polite way! He was just kidding you buddy!!!
> Really appreciate your words and makes me feel good you like my style even better you're an artist too!
> 
> 
> vero,,,, latin is a homie to was just giving him the business!!!!!! no disrespect intended!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Arthur thank you so much!! Also thanks for posting it on Face tho. Say Hi to your lady from me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow they really made it!!!! So happy they arrived finally! It drove me crazy lol!  Thanks a lot for posting this pic homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do it in my cartoon style for sure. No prob at all  That's a beautiful kid buddy! Love his eyes! That will be fun!  I'll pm you info
> 
> 
> 
> Hey homie! Of course I am. Search gmbs911. I'm surprised you haven't did that already! Gr! lol
> 
> Thanks for stopping by! It has been a while really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao!!!!  Thanks god I have you homie! What would I do without ya! Lol


----------



## VeronikA

ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

DAMN GET DOWN WITH YOUR BAD SELF...:h5:


----------



## Junior LOC

VeronikA said:


> Ohhh thank you! You're new here! Haven't see you in my thread yet! Welcome homie! And thank you very much for kind words! Appreciate them a lot!




Damn, and you have a Cool Ass Attitude! Thank you very much for the warm Welcome homegirl, I will make sure to keep your thread on top plus I get to enjoy your Beautiful works of Art!


----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


> Take a few seconds and check out who is KONY. Would be great if you would support this campaign. Just like I do with my paintings. Thanks homies! Have a great week y'all!!!!!!


:bowrofl:lol.. cool shirt V, thats really cool that you are about supporting a good cause! TTT for the homegurl


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for Vero!


----------



## ART LOKS

[h=2]







[/h]TTMFT for Vero!​


----------



## ljlow82

:drama:


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## ljlow82

VeronikA said:


> Take a few seconds and check out who is KONY. Would be great if you would support this campaign. Just like I do with my paintings. Thanks homies! Have a great week y'all!!!!!!


SUPPORT HOMIES GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## llayjay

VeronikA said:


> Take a few seconds and check out who is KONY. Would be great if you would support this campaign. Just like I do with my paintings. Thanks homies! Have a great week y'all!!!!!!


Sweet!


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY MAMA JUST A BUMP CUZ YOU MY GIRL!!! SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK SWEETIE!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey sup honey bunny hope everything is fine


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!


----------



## jp9351

Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS

jp9351 said:


> Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!


yeah what he said,,,, didnt tell you kno here but on da fb i did,,,,shudda on here!!!!!!!!!!!! no excuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ttt!!!!!


----------



## ljlow82

happy late birthday V :wave:


----------



## llayjay

Happy birthday V!


----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Owwww I'm sorry homies. It took me ages to get here again. Well I will do my best to come over here more often but might be easier to hit me up on Facebook especially for the art pieces. So feel free to search for Veronika Benova ok 

Thanks a lot guys for stopping by here and showing your love! Soooooo appreciate that!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## el peyotero

VeronikA said:


>


love it! bad ass work as always V!


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

As usual some funny stuff


----------



## VeronikA

In progress


----------



## ProjectMatt

Vero your such a badass artist.


----------



## VeronikA

Painting for buddy ArtLoks  the other one will be a surprise so I will post it when its done.

Soon soon!!! Promise


----------



## VeronikA

Still not done... would love to add something to the background. Just not sure what yet. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZZ UP HOMEGIRL :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

VeronikA said:


> As usual some funny stuff


NICE


----------



## VeronikA

And some new stuff! Prints on wood  well will see how the other ones turn out. More of them coming soon!


----------



## VeronikA

Whutssssss up homie! How have you been? Whats new?! Missed you! How is the engraving going? Did you hit some new bike shows? Hope all is good on your side!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Awww Matty! So you are! Love your works too! And really really looking forward to see that pin up chick done! How is that going anyway? 

And thanks a lot! Too too nice!


----------



## VeronikA

Thank you so much Mark! Thought you might like this one even its not your favorite cadi  thanks a lot dear!


----------



## VeronikA

No commento 


Quick sketche


----------



## VeronikA

Not sure if some of you realized that but I started using a new signature on my paintings a few months ago.. it's a lil kiss usually situated in some of the corners on painting. So when I saw this freaking cool ring at the store last week I just couldnt leave it there lol


----------



## VeronikA

Junior LOC said:


> Damn, and you have a Cool Ass Attitude! Thank you very much for the warm Welcome homegirl, I will make sure to keep your thread on top plus I get to enjoy your Beautiful works of Art!


Aw you're welcome buddy! My pleasure! Happy to see you around do often! Really appreciate your support! Well guess its time to talk about some piece for you huh?


----------



## VeronikA

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


hey homie! Street Fame Shop yo! Hope all is good over there!  have a good week!!




llayjay said:


> Happy birthday V!


Thank you homie!!!!! 




ljlow82 said:


> happy late birthday V :wave:



Thank you very much Larry!!!!!! 




ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> yeah what he said,,,, didnt tell you kno here but on da fb i did,,,,shudda on here!!!!!!!!!!!! no excuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ttt!!!!!


Aww you know it's ok! You did more than you think buddy! But thanks a lot again! Def sweet of you!!!! 





jp9351 said:


> Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!


Thanks newbie!  





$$bigjoker$$ said:


> hey sup honey bunny hope everything is fine



All good Marco! Thank you!!!!  How are you? How is truck going so far? 





Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY MAMA JUST A BUMP CUZ YOU MY GIRL!!! SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK SWEETIE!!!


Hey mama! DAys go crazy lately huh grrrr wish this season was over us. Hope you are better and better beautiful! Catch you on Face! Take care mama!





llayjay said:


> Sweet!







Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for Vero!



:thumbsup::happysad::thumbsup:





ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> TTMFT for Vero!​



Thank you buddy!!!!!! 




ljlow82 said:


> :drama:


Hello Larry!  How is everything? Checked the package tracking nb but it doesnt say anything new. Just still somewhere in the middle of Europe and US  sorry homie.... lets wait lil longer and see. Hope familia is doing ok my friend!


----------



## el peyotero

o damn V the prints on wood look badass! awesome idea, i love the girl on the swing. the strawberry ice cream is sexy too and the skittles/majestics pedal car youre doing is gonna be killin em! ProjectMatt said it perfectly, u are a badass artist! keep up the good work!!


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## llayjay

Nice sleeve


----------



## Junior LOC

VeronikA said:


> Aw you're welcome buddy! My pleasure! Happy to see you around do often! Really appreciate your support! Well guess its time to talk about some piece for you huh?


Sure is getting close to that time.

I just sent my '64 Impala to the paint shop for a Total Makeover so once its done I will send you pictures of the Final product. Maybe in like 3-4 months from now.

Maybe you can *make me a Piece of an exact replica of my Car*. That would be Awesome!!!


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT FOR VERO


----------



## el peyotero

finally got these hung up in my garage. thanks again V! so happy to add more of your work to my collection! TTT








[/IMG]


----------



## touchdowntodd

droppin in to say hey to my homie veronika ... keep up the good work see u soon


----------



## Junior LOC

Vero?? Where you at Honey?? :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS

ttt for V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






and a art loks salute!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## Junior LOC

Wow, looks like VERO deserted us.  bwahahaha! 

Keep posting up some Art for us VERO...Please!


----------



## ProjectMatt

el peyotero said:


> finally got these hung up in my garage. thanks again V! so happy to add more of your work to my collection! TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice!!!


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hi Vero I been looking your work it's nice one of the kind


----------



## VeronikA

Olalala I know it has been a while.. well I'm sorry homies! Hope you all doing ok and thank you very much for bumping my thread! Really appreciate that!!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> o damn V the prints on wood look badass! awesome idea, i love the girl on the swing. the strawberry ice cream is sexy too and the skittles/majestics pedal car youre doing is gonna be killin em! ProjectMatt said it perfectly, u are a badass artist! keep up the good work!!


Thank you so much Mark! Always appreciate your comments and opinion!!!!! I hope to find a more time and produce more works on a wood. It looks just so cute on that lil piece of wood... and smells so good  
Thank you again! Always appreciate you!




ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



llayjay said:


> Nice sleeve


Thank you.... and it's still not done yet  takes so long :/


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

This was fun too... well just a try


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

VeronikA said:


>



ONE OF MY FAVORITES MAMA, SHE IS BEAUTIFUL ALL THE WAY AROUND... LOVE THE HAIR THE NET, AND ALL THE DETAILS... IT IS BEAUTIFUL MAMA ALONG WITH THE REST OF ALL YOU DO... AND YOU TOO... JUST DROPPING YOU SOME LOVE SINCE YOU ARE SUCH A GREAT FRIEND... SEE YA ON FACEBOOK...


----------



## VeronikA




----------



## VeronikA

Still not done yet... hopefully today


----------



## VeronikA

And another newsss for the ones who are not on a Facebook - V has a new haircut!  

Have a great weekend homies and thanks a lot for support!


----------



## VeronikA

el peyotero said:


> finally got these hung up in my garage. thanks again V! so happy to add more of your work to my collection! TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awww thank you Mark for posting these!!!!! Love seeing my girls on your wall! Yeeeyyy very sweet of you! Thank you! You made me really really happy now!





Junior LOC said:


> Sure is getting close to that time.
> 
> I just sent my '64 Impala to the paint shop for a Total Makeover so once its done I will send you pictures of the Final product. Maybe in like 3-4 months from now.
> 
> Maybe you can *make me a Piece of an exact replica of my Car*. That would be Awesome!!!


Cool don't forget that I would love to see it for sure! 

And I can do kinda anything... in my own way lol so if you like it that way then it's not a problem. Just be patient I am super busy with painting lately....  but once you get on my list you will get your painting for sure too


----------



## VeronikA

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hi Vero I been looking your work it's nice one of the kind


Thank you very much! Glad to see here new names! Very appreciate your words!






ART LOKS IDENTITY said:


> ttt for V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 480371
> and a art loks salute!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:



Thank you Arthuro!!!!!!  you're the best! 



StreetFame said:


> TTT


Thank you!!!


StreetFame rockkkksssssss! :h5:





Junior LOC said:


> Vero?? Where you at Honey?? :dunno:


I know I'm sorry 





touchdowntodd said:


> droppin in to say hey to my homie veronika ... keep up the good work see u soon


Thanks a lot Todd! Appreciate your time and love! Hope all is well on your side homie! Take care!!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Dreamwork Customs said:


> ONE OF MY FAVORITES MAMA, SHE IS BEAUTIFUL ALL THE WAY AROUND... LOVE THE HAIR THE NET, AND ALL THE DETAILS... IT IS BEAUTIFUL MAMA ALONG WITH THE REST OF ALL YOU DO... AND YOU TOO... JUST DROPPING YOU SOME LOVE SINCE YOU ARE SUCH A GREAT FRIEND... SEE YA ON FACEBOOK...



Aww mama thank you so much! This one goes for my friend from LA. I didn't post a final look because I wanna surprise him. Once he get it I will post the final look for sure. This one was fun especially because it's on the way cooler canvas. I really enjoyed it. I'm glad you like her! Thank you very much for your words! Love you mama!




ProjectMatt said:


> Nice!!!


Thank you Matty!! Love your arte too! And thank you again for bas ass tops! Love them!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

VeronikA said:


> Awww thank you Mark for posting these!!!!! Love seeing my girls on your wall! Yeeeyyy very sweet of you! Thank you! You made me really really happy now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool don't forget that I would love to see it for sure!
> 
> And I can do kinda anything... in my own way lol so if you like it that way then it's not a problem. Just be patient I am super busy with painting lately....  but once you get on my list you will get your painting for sure too


Sounds good Mija! Once it's done I will post some pics and also get a hold of you so you can make me a painting of my car :yes:


----------



## el peyotero

love the new pieces V. these are lookin great as always!


----------



## Lucas Eman

Hello i'm new here, but i met Veronika @ bottrop kustom kulture, 8 june. 
And i was mesmerised by some paintings she had, and herself off course  
Really wanted a piece! 

Whats the exact facebook name? cause seems i get the wrong ones...
Oh yeah mine is : Lucas Eman .
I uploaded about 80 pics from the show, some are pretty nice if i say so myself cause i'm surely no pro photographer.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2198950671137.58844.1768400063&type=1


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## el peyotero

TTT for the one and only V!!


----------



## npazzin

you have a very unique style, nice work


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS

hi v havent been on here for a minute......seems as though you havent either...............


so lets get you back TTT


----------



## el peyotero

BUMP:boink:


----------



## ART LOKS

^^^YA WAT HE SED!


----------



## ART LOKS

:cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

i love this style!!!really niceuffin:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ART LOKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

merry christmas and happy new year V!!:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder

where'd you go?


----------



## ljlow82

:dunno:


hi_ryder said:


> where'd you go?


----------



## mean60impalagene

:dunno:HEY VERO HOW YOU BEEN???? LOVE YOUR STYLE!!!!!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## ART LOKS

ttt for vero thread and for those of you that dont know........https://www.facebook.com/veronika.benova.5


----------



## Loco 61




----------

